# Public school children forced to pray to Allah



## Jack Fate

Let's hear the outrage from the liberals.  

American Thinker Blog: Public school children forced to pray to Allah


----------



## Zoom-boing

When are the field trips to a Catholic church and a Jewish synagogue?


----------



## Jack Fate

Zoom-boing said:


> When are the field trips to a Catholic church and a Jewish synagogue?



Um, that's not considered "cultural enlightenment" or "progressive"  Liberals have finally found a religion they like, the only problem is it is at war with civilization.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Jack Fate said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are the field trips to a Catholic church and a Jewish synagogue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, that's not considered "cultural enlightenment" or "progressive"
Click to expand...


Oh, that's right . . . it's considered brainwashing.  My bad.


----------



## xotoxi

O!

M!

G!

When I saw the video of those boys getting down on their knees and praying to Allah, it brought a tear to my eye.  It was as if I was watching someone being raped right before me...only this was WORSE!

I don't think that I can go on anymore, knowing now that those innocent boys are now TERRORIST!


----------



## Ravi

I can't believe they made it out of the mosque without being beheaded!!!


----------



## xotoxi

Ravi said:


> I can't believe they made it out of the mosque without being beheaded!!!



If my son had done that, I would have washed him in 100% bleach for 20 minutes and then powerwashed him until his top layers of skin came off.


----------



## Ravi

xotoxi said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe they made it out of the mosque without being beheaded!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If my son had done that, I would have washed him in 100% bleach for 20 minutes and then powerwashed him until his top layers of skin came off.
Click to expand...

Is power washing the same thing as pressure cleaning? Ouch, painful for him but definitely called for.


----------



## Luissa

WTF? Children learning about different cultures. The humanity.

I would also like to see where the children were forced. I am also sure their parents had to sign permission slips.


----------



## xotoxi

Ravi said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe they made it out of the mosque without being beheaded!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If my son had done that, I would have washed him in 100% bleach for 20 minutes and then powerwashed him until his top layers of skin came off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is power washing the same thing as pressure cleaning? Ouch, painful for him but definitely called for.
Click to expand...


And if it happened again...testicles meet vice!


----------



## syrenn

I would be suing the last penny out of that school district if my child had been on the field trip. Teaching culture is one thing, teaching religion is a different matter. 

I love the subtle brainwashing. Notice that the girls are segregated out.


----------



## xotoxi

syrenn said:


> I would be suing the last penny out of that school district if my child had been on the field trip. Teaching culture is one thing, teaching religion is a different matter.
> 
> I love the subtle brainwashing. Notice that the girls are segregated out.



I'd sue too!

Yeah, my taxes would go up...but now I'd have all that money to pay for the increase in taxes.


----------



## Againsheila

Luissa said:


> WTF? Children learning about different cultures. The humanity.
> 
> I would also like to see where the children were forced. I am also sure their parents had to sign permission slips.



I wonder what your reaction would be had the students been taken to a Christian church, lied to about history and then separated by sex and participated in prayer.....


----------



## Luissa

syrenn said:


> I would be suing the last penny out of that school district if my child had been on the field trip. Teaching culture is one thing, teaching religion is a different matter.
> 
> I love the subtle brainwashing. Notice that the girls are segregated out.



All you would had to do is, not sign the permission slip.


----------



## daveman

Luissa said:


> WTF? Children learning about different cultures. The humanity.
> 
> I would also like to see where the children were forced. I am also sure their parents had to sign permission slips.



You didn't watch the video.  The permission slips said nothing about the children participating in prayer...and the parents weren't told afterward.

_This is simply unacceptable_.  And I'd say that if the field trip was to a synagogue or to a church.


----------



## Luissa

Againsheila said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? Children learning about different cultures. The humanity.
> 
> I would also like to see where the children were forced. I am also sure their parents had to sign permission slips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what your reaction would be had the students been taken to a Christian church, lied to about history and then separated by sex and participated in prayer.....
Click to expand...


And you know what I could have done, if I didn't want my child to go? Not sign the permission slip.

And I wouldn't have cared, just like my parents didn't care when we did the same thing when learning about the Native American culture, or the Japanese culture in school. At the Japanese culture center, we even learned some of their religious practices. YOu guys act like the school forced the parents to sign the permission slip or bring their children to school that day.


----------



## Luissa

And PS Againshelia, my son was going to a christian school until about two weeks ago. And will be in catholic school next year. So I doubt I would have a problem with it.


----------



## Againsheila

Luissa said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? Children learning about different cultures. The humanity.
> 
> I would also like to see where the children were forced. I am also sure their parents had to sign permission slips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what your reaction would be had the students been taken to a Christian church, lied to about history and then separated by sex and participated in prayer.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you know what I could have done, if I didn't want my child to go? Not sign the permission slip.
> 
> And I wouldn't have cared, just like my parents didn't care when we did the same thing when learning about the Native American culture, or the Japanese culture in school. At the Japanese culture center, we even learned some of their religious practices. YOu guys act like the school forced the parents to sign the permission slip or bring their children to school that day.
Click to expand...


Were you asked to pray to their ancestors?  No, I thought not.  The trip was a lie from start to finish.  It was to teach them about culture but instead they were lied to about history and then forced to separate where the boys were invited to pray but the girls were not.....The permission slip was a LIE!!!  How many parents do you think would have signed it if the truth were revealed ahead of time?  If they were told that the kids would be told that women had the right to vote under Islam but not under our forefathers?  (a lie)  If they were told that the boys would be encouraged to pray with the Muslim men while the girls would be separated?

I would have no problem with my child going to a Mosque to see the architecture, to learn about their culture, but this was not that...watch the video...


----------



## Againsheila

Luissa said:


> And PS Againshelia, my son was going to a christian school until about two weeks ago. And will be in catholic school next year. So I doubt I would have a problem with it.



Watch the video


----------



## Sunni Man

I see nothing wrong with it.

Looks like the children had a good time.


----------



## Luissa

Againsheila said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what your reaction would be had the students been taken to a Christian church, lied to about history and then separated by sex and participated in prayer.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you know what I could have done, if I didn't want my child to go? Not sign the permission slip.
> 
> And I wouldn't have cared, just like my parents didn't care when we did the same thing when learning about the Native American culture, or the Japanese culture in school. At the Japanese culture center, we even learned some of their religious practices. YOu guys act like the school forced the parents to sign the permission slip or bring their children to school that day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were you asked to pray to their ancestors?  No, I thought not.  The trip was a lie from start to finish.  It was to teach them about culture but instead they were lied to about history and then forced to separate where the boys were invited to pray but the girls were not.....The permission slip was a LIE!!!  How many parents do you think would have signed it if the truth were revealed ahead of time?  If they were told that the kids would be told that women had the right to vote under Islam but not under our forefathers?  (a lie)  If they were told that the boys would be encouraged to pray with the Muslim men while the girls would be separated?
> 
> I would have no problem with my child going to a Mosque to see the architecture, to learn about their culture, but this was not that...watch the video...
Click to expand...


How do you know? The article for one was biased, and didn't go into what the parents were told. Did you see the permission slip? When you find a statement from the parents, let me know.


----------



## daveman

Sunni Man said:


> I see nothing wrong with it.
> 
> Looks like the children had a good time.


Would you mind your child going to a mosque and praying the _Shema Yisrael_?


----------



## daveman

How does this not violate the Establishment Clause the left is so fond of waving about?


----------



## syrenn

Luissa said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would be suing the last penny out of that school district if my child had been on the field trip. Teaching culture is one thing, teaching religion is a different matter.
> 
> I love the subtle brainwashing. Notice that the girls are segregated out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you would had to do is, not sign the permission slip.
Click to expand...



Its not as easy as all of that. The idea of learning about other cultures is a very good thing. I would have had not problem signing that from as i do not have a problem with muslim culture.  If it said anything about participating in prayer being included in the trip, that is a different matter and i would have not allowed them to go.


----------



## rikules

Luissa said:


> WTF? Children learning about different cultures. The humanity.
> 
> I would also like to see where the children were forced. I am also sure their parents had to sign permission slips.



The American Thinker (as you probably already know) is conservative baised and routinely engages in the culture war against all things liberal.

It seems as those these children went on a field trip to the mosque just as a cultural experience and our conservative friends are over-reacting (there's a shock)

obviously, contrary to what our conservative board members emphatically claim, liberals do NOT want ANY children having ANY religion forced on them, christian OR muslim or...whatever....

and as to "where are the field trips to catholic or protestant churches" I say...

cons...you go right ahead and schedule those field trips for your children

and all children whose parents want them to go along can go along

I imagine the reason this field trip was scheduled was because of todays climate, what with so many conservatives overreacting to ALL muslims because of their fear and hatred (justifiable) of violent extremist muslims


----------



## rikules

daveman said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see nothing wrong with it.
> 
> Looks like the children had a good time.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you mind your child going to a mosque and praying the _Shema Yisrael_?
Click to expand...


as a cultural experience?

no


just like I didn't mind when they went to a catholic church with their friends to see what it was like


----------



## Againsheila

rikules said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? Children learning about different cultures. The humanity.
> 
> I would also like to see where the children were forced. I am also sure their parents had to sign permission slips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The American Thinker (as you probably already know) is conservative baised and routinely engages in the culture war against all things liberal.
> 
> It seems as those these children went on a field trip to the mosque just as a cultural experience and our conservative friends are over-reacting (there's a shock)
> 
> obviously, contrary to what our conservative board members emphatically claim, liberals do NOT want ANY children having ANY religion forced on them, christian OR muslim or...whatever....
> 
> and as to "where are the field trips to catholic or protestant churches" I say...
> 
> cons...you go right ahead and schedule those field trips for your children
> 
> and all children whose parents want them to go along can go along
> 
> I imagine the reason this field trip was scheduled was because of todays climate, what with so many conservatives overreacting to ALL muslims because of their fear and hatred (justifiable) of violent extremist muslims
Click to expand...



Did you see the video?.....it's plain that the woman in charge LIED to them about history....it's clear that the girls were separated from the boys and that the boys were surrounded by men and encouraged to pray to Allah.  You can see it in the video.


----------



## ConHog

daveman said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? Children learning about different cultures. The humanity.
> 
> I would also like to see where the children were forced. I am also sure their parents had to sign permission slips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't watch the video.  The permission slips said nothing about the children participating in prayer...and the parents weren't told afterward.
> 
> _This is simply unacceptable_.  And I'd say that if the field trip was to a synagogue or to a church.
Click to expand...


Just ignore Luissa. She is an intellectual lightweight who is no way qualified to comment on any subject of substance.


----------



## Charles_Main

daveman said:


> How does this not violate the Establishment Clause the left is so fond of waving about?



Simple. Christianity Bad, Islam good!!!

lol

This is absolutely outrageous, and the fact that Liberals are not up in arms about simply exposes the double standard and dishonesty we all already knew was there.


----------



## daveman

rikules said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see nothing wrong with it.
> 
> Looks like the children had a good time.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you mind your child going to a mosque and praying the _Shema Yisrael_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as a cultural experience?
> 
> no
> 
> 
> just like I didn't mind when they went to a catholic church with their friends to see what it was like
Click to expand...

Were they taken there by a public school teacher as part of an outing paid for by tax dollars?


----------



## daveman

Charles_Main said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does this not violate the Establishment Clause the left is so fond of waving about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple. Christianity Bad, Islam good!!!
> 
> lol
Click to expand...

For a lot of folks, yes.  Had this been a field trip to a Christian church, the tone of this thread would be quite different.  Guaranteed.


Charles_Main said:


> This is absolutely outrageous, and the fact that Liberals are not up in arms about simply exposes the double standard and dishonesty we all already knew was there.


Indeed.


----------



## blu

I hope the aclu sues the fuck out of the school and the teaches get fired


----------



## Charles_Main

blu said:


> I hope the aclu sues the fuck out of the school and the teaches get fired



Doubtful. The ACLU only cares about liberal rights.


----------



## blu

Charles_Main said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the aclu sues the fuck out of the school and the teaches get fired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doubtful. The ACLU only cares about liberal rights.
Click to expand...


that is why they took rush limbaugh's case?


----------



## Charles_Main

blu said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the aclu sues the fuck out of the school and the teaches get fired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doubtful. The ACLU only cares about liberal rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is why they took rush limbaugh's case?
Click to expand...


Of course there are exceptions, but look at the over all. They always take the liberal cases, and are often silent on cases like this particular one.


----------



## blu

Againsheila said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? Children learning about different cultures. The humanity.
> 
> I would also like to see where the children were forced. I am also sure their parents had to sign permission slips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what your reaction would be had the students been taken to a Christian church, lied to about history and then separated by sex and participated in prayer.....
Click to expand...


----------



## blu

Luissa said:


> WTF? Children learning about different cultures. The humanity.
> 
> I would also like to see where the children were forced. I am also sure their parents had to sign permission slips.



how is participating in the actual practice of a religion learning about its culture? did you pray to odin when learning about norse mythology?


----------



## blu

daveman said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? Children learning about different cultures. The humanity.
> 
> I would also like to see where the children were forced. I am also sure their parents had to sign permission slips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't watch the video.  The permission slips said nothing about the children participating in prayer...and the parents weren't told afterward.
> 
> _This is simply unacceptable_.  And I'd say that if the field trip was to a synagogue or to a church.
Click to expand...


indeed. once they started joining in the prayer that was unacceptable. separating the kids is also ridiculous.


----------



## blu

Luissa said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? Children learning about different cultures. The humanity.
> 
> I would also like to see where the children were forced. I am also sure their parents had to sign permission slips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what your reaction would be had the students been taken to a Christian church, lied to about history and then separated by sex and participated in prayer.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you know what I could have done, if I didn't want my child to go? Not sign the permission slip.
> 
> And I wouldn't have cared, just like my parents didn't care when we did the same thing when learning about the Native American culture, or the Japanese culture in school. At the Japanese culture center, we even learned some of their religious practices. YOu guys act like the school forced the parents to sign the permission slip or bring their children to school that day.
Click to expand...


did you pray to their gods during a live service ?


----------



## Wicked Jester

Jack Fate said:


> Let's hear the outrage from the liberals.
> 
> American Thinker Blog: Public school children forced to pray to Allah


Disgusting!........Absolutely friggin' disgusting.

What right does ANY public school have in shoving ANY religion down our childrens throats?


----------



## Wicked Jester

syrenn said:


> luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> i would be suing the last penny out of that school district if my child had been on the field trip. Teaching culture is one thing, teaching religion is a different matter.
> 
> I love the subtle brainwashing. Notice that the girls are segregated out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all you would had to do is, not sign the permission slip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> its not as easy as all of that. The idea of learning about other cultures is a very good thing. I would have had not problem signing that from as i do not have a problem with muslim culture.  If it said anything about participating in prayer being included in the trip, that is a different matter and i would have not allowed them to go.
Click to expand...

bingo!


----------



## ConHog

I pray to God that no school ever decides to take some children on a field trip to a Catholic school.

Jesus Christ what are some people thinking.............Let's see at one school you aren't allowed to wear a cross, but at another school you're subjected to a Muslim religious service, and made to pray.

Not to mention, how come prayer for these children was okay, but my school isn't supposed to have a prayer to the Christian God before a football game?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Luissa said:


> WTF? Children learning about different cultures. The humanity.
> 
> I would also like to see where the children were forced. I am also sure their parents had to sign permission slips.



It wasn't learning about a different culture, it was learning about a religion. And don't tell me you aren't against religion being taught in school.

This was a dawa program, meant to convert these children to Islam.

You know that as well as the rest of us do.


----------



## syrenn

I remember a cultural filed trip to learn about china. We went to china town and looked at the architecture, visited the grocery and had tea and sea weed cookies. We went to a place that had chineee herb medicine and a man who did acupuncture.  Then they did a dragon dance with fireworks. 

I remember learning about the American Indian culture. Several American Indians came to school and took us on a field trip. We into the woods to look at the foods that the land around provided as part of the traditional native American meal. Then we sat around and watched them do a dance in ceremonial costumes to the earth. 

I remember a Japanese cultural field trip. We got to wear kimonos and the traditional wooden shoes. The showed us swords and what traditional armor looked like.

I remember a Hawaiian cultural event. We learned how to do the hula and all got to try some rubbery thing made out of coconut and poi. (yuck)

I remember a Filipino cultural event were we learned how to dance in between bamboo poles. The men all had on tunics and the women had dresses with puff sleeves.

I remember a Black cultural event where Grand parents of students came in and talked about what it used to be like. They talked about Black art and music. They made soul food for us.

I remember MANY cultural events during school where i learned about other cultures...and not once was religion ever a part of it. Not once were we instructed to pray. Not once was i ever segregated out for being a girl.


----------



## blu

ConHog said:


> I pray to God that no school ever decides to take some children on a field trip to a Catholic school.
> 
> Jesus Christ what are some people thinking.............Let's see at one school you aren't allowed to wear a cross, but at another school you're subjected to a Muslim religious service, and made to pray.
> 
> *Not to mention, how come prayer for these children was okay, but my school isn't supposed to have a prayer to the Christian God before a football game?*



do you honestly think the two have anything to do with each other?


----------



## Wicked Jester

This is reminiscent of the following garbage going on in this great countries public schools. It has to stop!.....No Superintendent, principal, or teacher has ANY right shoving religion or politics down ANY childs throat. And ANY parent who thinks otherwise is a frigggin' IDIOT!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPQdgJ59Ik8&p=B626FE443D47A44&playnext=18&index=18]YouTube - Parents of Indoctrinated Children in New Jersey Outraged over Barack Obama Worship Song[/ame]


----------



## daveman

blu said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? Children learning about different cultures. The humanity.
> 
> I would also like to see where the children were forced. I am also sure their parents had to sign permission slips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't watch the video.  The permission slips said nothing about the children participating in prayer...and the parents weren't told afterward.
> 
> _This is simply unacceptable_.  And I'd say that if the field trip was to a synagogue or to a church.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> indeed. once they started joining in the prayer that was unacceptable. separating the kids is also ridiculous.
Click to expand...

Yup.


----------



## Sheldon

It would be interesting to see what the permission slip said. Maybe the school got around the Establishment Clause by saying this was a "cultural education". Shady. I could see it for Comparative Religion 101 at University of X, but for an elementary class? Huh?

There seems to be a blur between cultural and religious. That line should be made clear, so the parents can make an informed decision before signing the permission slip.

I'm not a parent yet. But if I was, and little silky was in this type of situation, I'd call the teacher and ask for the details and what the exact itinerary was going to be. Then I'd tell my kid to ask lots of questions. When the lil shit got back home, I'd ask how the day went and what s/he learned and liked and didn't like. It would be a good chance to see how they saw it, since that's the most important thing, and then straighten out any misunderstandings. I'm the parent.

And hopefully I'd be a good enough parent that I would be more influential to little silky than a few hours at a mosque or church or whatever.

I would not, repeat, would not spray the kid down with a pressure washer.


----------



## Smartt33

Jack Fate said:


> Let's hear the outrage from the liberals.
> 
> American Thinker Blog: Public school children forced to pray to Allah



I work in the public schools, and If I ever hear of this I will fight them with everything I can to stop this movement. These muslims, not necessarily all, need to be STOPED, at any cost.

I don't think I will be supporting anything muslim in the United States ever. I cannot trust them.

There is a huge difference between the muslims and the Christian faith. We don't send out terrorists. We don't chop off heads when people don't convert. This video made me angry. 

This is NOTHING at all like Christians in the schools. There is no way to compare it.

Our muslim president is not protecting this nation, and needs to be booted out for his being a traitor to this country. He is a terrorist by ignoring what is happening.


----------



## syrenn

silkyeggsalad said:


> It would be interesting to see what the permission slip said. *Maybe the school got around the Establishment Clause by saying this was a "cultural education".* Shady. I could see it for Comparative Religion 101 at University of X, but for an elementary class? Huh?
> 
> There seems to be a blur between cultural and religious. That line should be made clear, so the parents can make an informed decision before signing the permission slip.
> 
> I'm not a parent yet. But if I was, and little silky was in this type of situation, I'd call the teacher and ask for the details and what the exact itinerary was going to be. Then I'd tell my kid to ask lots of questions. When the lil shit got back home, I'd ask how the day went and what s/he learned and liked and didn't like. It would be a good chance to see how they saw it, since that's the most important thing, and then straighten out any misunderstandings. I'm the parent.
> 
> And hopefully I'd be a good enough parent that I would be more influential to little silky than a few hours at a mosque or church or whatever.
> 
> I would not, repeat, would not spray the kid down with a pressure washer.




You mean rather like the blur about the "mosque" "cultural" center near ground zero? It is no different.


----------



## Jack Fate

So one of you moonbats explain to all of us unenlightened rubes what the hell the difference is between this and taking a class to a Baptist church?  You'd be throwing a fit.


----------



## Smartt33

Luissa said:


> WTF? Children learning about different cultures. The humanity.
> 
> I would also like to see where the children were forced. I am also sure their parents had to sign permission slips.



Here is the lefties argument:  If the adults in the school suggest something, the students feel obligated to do as they are told. They use that when a Christian asks a student to pray, and they say they were forced.  So, I suppose they were forced. However, forced or not, I believe the whole thing was just wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## syrenn

Jack Fate said:


> So one of you moonbats explain to all of us unenlightened rubes what the hell the difference is between this and taking a class to a Baptist church?  You'd be throwing a fit.



Trust me if my children were taking to a baptist church and made to sing and pray I would be having the very same fit!


There is a little thing called the separation of church and state. 


If i want my children instructed in religion i will send them to a religious school.


----------



## Againsheila

Jack Fate said:


> So one of you moonbats explain to all of us unenlightened rubes what the hell the difference is between this and taking a class to a Baptist church?  You'd be throwing a fit.



A Baptist church wouldn't lie about history or separate the kids by sex or surround the boys with men and virtually force them to pray.....

Of course, they'd be throwing a fit anyway, after all, can't have Christians influencing the kids, only Muslims.


----------



## Smartt33

Againsheila said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? Children learning about different cultures. The humanity.
> 
> I would also like to see where the children were forced. I am also sure their parents had to sign permission slips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what your reaction would be had the students been taken to a Christian church, lied to about history and then separated by sex and participated in prayer.....
Click to expand...


The reaction would be much the same, however, the m,uslim religion is a murdering religion and chops off heads when one refuses to convert. Big difference. The Christian religion is a much friendlioer religion. 

There would likely be a greater outrage had the Christians done this.The ACLU would already be in the middle of it.


----------



## Jack Fate

syrenn said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> So one of you moonbats explain to all of us unenlightened rubes what the hell the difference is between this and taking a class to a Baptist church?  You'd be throwing a fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me if my children were taking to a baptist church and made to sing and pray I would be having the very same fit!
> 
> 
> There is a little thing called the separation of church and state.
> 
> 
> If i want my children instructed in religion i will send them to a religious school.
Click to expand...


Exactly.  My point to the lefties is why do they keep reminding us to keep God out of public schools but then they turn right around and condone this?  To me, it shows another one of their double standards.  If it is constitutional to keep Christianity our of our public schools then it is also constitutional to keep Islam out of our public schools.  I'd like one of the lefty moonbats explain the difference to me.  I don't think they can.


----------



## syrenn

Luissa said:


> WTF? Children learning about different cultures. The humanity.
> 
> I would also like to see where the children were forced. I am also sure their parents had to sign permission slips.



Luissa, have you ever heard of an expression, When in Rome do as the Romans do? Have you ever heard of a thing called pear pressure? Did you ever dare to tell a teacher "fuck you im not doing that shit"?

They were there to learn. Learn they did *by following and doing as instructed*.


----------



## Jack Fate

Smartt33 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? Children learning about different cultures. The humanity.
> 
> I would also like to see where the children were forced. I am also sure their parents had to sign permission slips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what your reaction would be had the students been taken to a Christian church, lied to about history and then separated by sex and participated in prayer.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reaction would be much the same, however, the m,uslim religion is a murdering religion and chops off heads when one refuses to convert. Big difference. The Christian religion is a much friendlioer religion.
> 
> There would likely be a greater outrage had the Christians done this.The ACLU would already be in the middle of it.
Click to expand...


With Islam, you can't win.  If you dont' convert they kill you and if you try to leave they kill you.  Where I come from, that's a CULT.


----------



## syrenn

Jack Fate said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> So one of you moonbats explain to all of us unenlightened rubes what the hell the difference is between this and taking a class to a Baptist church?  You'd be throwing a fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me if my children were taking to a baptist church and made to sing and pray I would be having the very same fit!
> 
> 
> There is a little thing called the separation of church and state.
> 
> 
> If i want my children instructed in religion i will send them to a religious school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  My point to the lefties is why do they keep reminding us to keep God out of public schools but then they turn right around and condone this?  To me, it shows another one of their double standards.  If it is constitutional to keep Christianity our of our public schools then it is also constitutional to keep Islam out of our public schools.  I'd like one of the lefty moonbats explain the difference to me.  I don't think they can.
Click to expand...



Because they are mixing up and bluing the lines between the _muslim culture_ with the *islamic religion.*


----------



## JakeStarkey

Charles_Main said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the aclu sues the fuck out of the school and the teaches get fired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doubtful. The ACLU only cares about liberal rights.
Click to expand...


Better tell that to the Jews that had to let the Nazis march through their neighborhood because of the ACLU.

Better tell that to the segregationists who had to bow down before Brown because of the ACLU.

Buncha morons.


----------



## syrenn

Jack Fate said:


> Smartt33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what your reaction would be had the students been taken to a Christian church, lied to about history and then separated by sex and participated in prayer.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reaction would be much the same, however, the m,uslim religion is a murdering religion and chops off heads when one refuses to convert. Big difference. The Christian religion is a much friendlioer religion.
> 
> There would likely be a greater outrage had the Christians done this.The ACLU would already be in the middle of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With Islam, you can't win.  If you dont' convert they kill you and if you try to leave they kill you.  Where I come from, that's a CULT.
Click to expand...



Make no mistake, ALL religions are CULTS.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Charles_Main said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doubtful. The ACLU only cares about liberal rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is why they took rush limbaugh's case?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there are exceptions, but look at the over all. They always take the liberal cases, and are often silent on cases like this particular one.
Click to expand...


Moronic statement with "always" and "exceptions" in it.  Buncha morons.


----------



## xotoxi

Sunni Man said:


> I see nothing wrong with it.
> 
> Looks like the children had a good time.



You see nothing wrong with it???

THEY WERE WORSHIPPING SATAN!!!

How would you like it if YOU were forced to pray in a mosque???


----------



## Sarah G

Jack Fate said:


> Let's hear the outrage from the liberals.
> 
> American Thinker Blog: Public school children forced to pray to Allah



Why outrage?  It's just another lie from some wingnut blogger.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Jack Fate said:


> So one of you moonbats explain to all of us unenlightened rubes what the hell the difference is between this and taking a class to a Baptist church?  You'd be throwing a fit.



Why if the parents signed a permission slip?  Truly, Jack Fate, what is your problem?


----------



## JakeStarkey

syrenn said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? Children learning about different cultures. The humanity.
> 
> I would also like to see where the children were forced. I am also sure their parents had to sign permission slips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa, have you ever heard of an expression, When in Rome do as the Romans do? Have you ever heard of a thing called pear pressure? Did you ever dare to tell a teacher "fuck you im not doing that shit"?
> 
> They were there to learn. Learn they did *by following and doing as instructed*.
Click to expand...


Have you ever heard of a permission slip?


----------



## Againsheila

Sarah G said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hear the outrage from the liberals.
> 
> American Thinker Blog: Public school children forced to pray to Allah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why outrage?  It's just another lie from some wingnut blogger.
Click to expand...


Another one who spouts off without actually seeing the video.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Jack Fate said:


> Smartt33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what your reaction would be had the students been taken to a Christian church, lied to about history and then separated by sex and participated in prayer.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reaction would be much the same, however, the m,uslim religion is a murdering religion and chops off heads when one refuses to convert. Big difference. The Christian religion is a much friendlioer religion.
> 
> There would likely be a greater outrage had the Christians done this.The ACLU would already be in the middle of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With Islam, you can't win.  If you dont' convert they kill you and if you try to leave they kill you.  Where I come from, that's a CULT.
Click to expand...


You come from South Carolina with Christian killer cults?


----------



## Sheldon

syrenn said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? Children learning about different cultures. The humanity.
> 
> I would also like to see where the children were forced. I am also sure their parents had to sign permission slips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa, have you ever heard of an expression, When in Rome do as the Romans do? Have you ever heard of a thing called pear pressure? Did you ever dare to tell a teacher "fuck you im not doing that shit"?
> 
> They were there to learn. Learn they did *by following and doing as instructed*.
Click to expand...



I'm not sure how that applies here.

Urban Dictionary: pear pressure
 When you fap and the jizz doesn't come out and causes pressure.

2.   pear pressure   *2* up, *1* down 
 A euphemism for the firmness of a pair of breasts.
john: That chick was seriously lacking in pear pressure.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Againsheila said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> So one of you moonbats explain to all of us unenlightened rubes what the hell the difference is between this and taking a class to a Baptist church?  You'd be throwing a fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Baptist church wouldn't lie about history or separate the kids by sex or surround the boys with men and virtually force them to pray.....
> 
> Of course, they'd be throwing a fit anyway, after all, can't have Christians influencing the kids, only Muslims.
Click to expand...


Nahh.......they wouldn't do that, they'd just tell the kids how the world was created in 6 days, and that dinosaurs and mankind lived together a mere 6000 years ago.

After that?  They'd pass out school textbooks like what the system in Texas did, you know, McCarthyism was good and all that other crap?


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> So one of you moonbats explain to all of us unenlightened rubes what the hell the difference is between this and taking a class to a Baptist church?  You'd be throwing a fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why if the parents signed a permission slip?  Truly, Jack Fate, what is your problem?
Click to expand...




JakeStarkey said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? Children learning about different cultures. The humanity.
> 
> I would also like to see where the children were forced. I am also sure their parents had to sign permission slips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa, have you ever heard of an expression, When in Rome do as the Romans do? Have you ever heard of a thing called pear pressure? Did you ever dare to tell a teacher "fuck you im not doing that shit"?
> 
> They were there to learn. Learn they did *by following and doing as instructed*.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever heard of a permission slip?
Click to expand...

The permission slip did not mention the children would be praying.  Do you think that the parents' signatures are a blank check?  "Oh, they signed a permission slip -- let's take the kids to a strip bar!"


----------



## SFC Ollie

Sarah G said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hear the outrage from the liberals.
> 
> American Thinker Blog: Public school children forced to pray to Allah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why outrage?  It's just another lie from some wingnut blogger.
Click to expand...


You know damned well it was wrong. It was a DAWA program. If it were any other church you would be screaming your ass off. And the "Blogger" did not create the video.


----------



## ConHog

blu said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pray to God that no school ever decides to take some children on a field trip to a Catholic school.
> 
> Jesus Christ what are some people thinking.............Let's see at one school you aren't allowed to wear a cross, but at another school you're subjected to a Muslim religious service, and made to pray.
> 
> *Not to mention, how come prayer for these children was okay, but my school isn't supposed to have a prayer to the Christian God before a football game?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you honestly think the two have anything to do with each other?
Click to expand...


For one reason, and one reason only Blu. If school related prayer is wrong, it's wrong, no matter the circumstances, no matter the religion, no matter the place. 

DO you disagree with that?


----------



## Wicked Jester

I sincerely hope that some of these people aren't actually parents.

ANY parent approving of this garbage is a fucking idiot!


----------



## blu

silkyeggsalad said:


> It would be interesting to see what the permission slip said. Maybe the school got around the Establishment Clause by saying this was a "cultural education". Shady. I could see it for Comparative Religion 101 at University of X, but for an elementary class? Huh?
> 
> There seems to be a blur between cultural and religious. That line should be made clear, so the parents can make an informed decision before signing the permission slip.
> 
> I'm not a parent yet. But if I was, and little silky was in this type of situation, I'd call the teacher and ask for the details and what the exact itinerary was going to be. *Then I'd tell my kid to ask lots of questions. When the lil shit got back home, I'd ask how the day went and what s/he learned and liked and didn't like.* It would be a good chance to see how they saw it, since that's the most important thing, and then straighten out any misunderstandings. I'm the parent.
> 
> And hopefully I'd be a good enough parent that I would be more influential to little silky than a few hours at a mosque or church or whatever.
> 
> I would not, repeat, would not spray the kid down with a pressure washer.



every couple days I ask my stepson about random events and things just to make sure there is no secret indoctrination going in by members of my family or at his school etc


----------



## blu

Jack Fate said:


> So one of you moonbats explain to all of us unenlightened rubes what the hell the difference is between this and taking a class to a Baptist church?  You'd be throwing a fit.



bbq pork!


----------



## blu

ABikerSailor said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> So one of you moonbats explain to all of us unenlightened rubes what the hell the difference is between this and taking a class to a Baptist church?  You'd be throwing a fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Baptist church wouldn't lie about history or separate the kids by sex or surround the boys with men and virtually force them to pray.....
> 
> Of course, they'd be throwing a fit anyway, after all, can't have Christians influencing the kids, only Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nahh.......they wouldn't do that, they'd just tell the kids how the world was created in 6 days, and that dinosaurs and mankind lived together a mere 6000 years ago.
> 
> After that?  They'd pass out school textbooks like what the system in Texas did, you know, McCarthyism was good and all that other crap?
Click to expand...


minus the mccarthy jab this was funny


----------



## blu

ConHog said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pray to God that no school ever decides to take some children on a field trip to a Catholic school.
> 
> Jesus Christ what are some people thinking.............Let's see at one school you aren't allowed to wear a cross, but at another school you're subjected to a Muslim religious service, and made to pray.
> 
> *Not to mention, how come prayer for these children was okay, but my school isn't supposed to have a prayer to the Christian God before a football game?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you honestly think the two have anything to do with each other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For one reason, and one reason only Blu. If school related prayer is wrong, it's wrong, no matter the circumstances, no matter the religion, no matter the place.
> 
> DO you disagree with that?
Click to expand...


nope. I think they shouldn't have gone on that trip and there shouldn't be prayer at the football games. but again I will say the two have nothing to do with each other and they dont affect each other


----------



## del

Wellesley School Superintendent Bella Wong said that allowing the children to participate in the prayer service was a mistake, and apologized to parents in a letter.

Five middle schoolers participated in the Muslim midday prayer at the mosque, she said. Some can be seen in the video imitating some of the prayer movements.

It was not the intent for students to be able to participate in any of the religious practices, Wong said. The fact that any students were allowed to do so in this case was an error.

*No one at the mosque asked the Wellesley students to participate* in the prayers, said Bilal Kaleem, president of the Muslim American Society of Boston, which manages and runs the cultural center.

Certainly in our tours we do not invite kids to take part, but if someone wants to come pray and take part, we shouldnt prevent them, said Kaleem. Its more an issue with the school.

He said the cultural center holds numerous tours, and that Wellesley educators had set up the field trip.

Wong said the mosque visit took place as part of the sixth grade social studies course, Enduring Beliefs in the World Today, *which includes segments on Judaism, Hinduism, Christianity, and Islam.* As part of the class, students also visit a synagogue, a gospel musical performance, and meet with Hindu religious representatives, she said.

I extend my sincere apologies for the error that occurred and regret the offense it may have caused, Wong said in the letter to parents.

Wellesley schools chief apologizes for students' role in Muslim prayer service - Wellesley - Your Town - Boston.com

wow, the teachers fucked up. it's clearly the end of the world, and certainly a video produced by an anti-muslim group is an unbiased source. 

unbunch your panties, francis


----------



## Wicked Jester

JakeStarkey said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? Children learning about different cultures. The humanity.
> 
> I would also like to see where the children were forced. I am also sure their parents had to sign permission slips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa, have you ever heard of an expression, When in Rome do as the Romans do? Have you ever heard of a thing called pear pressure? Did you ever dare to tell a teacher "fuck you im not doing that shit"?
> 
> They were there to learn. Learn they did *by following and doing as instructed*.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever heard of a permission slip?
Click to expand...

Are you a parent?

Your argument is fucking ridiculous, Jane.

Our twin daughters went on a field trip to the L.A. zoo earlier this week. Going by your ridiculous argument, had the teachers allowed them to go into the lions cage to play with the furry lil' critters and they had their faces ripped off, we should just be perfectly fine with it simply because we signed the permission slip.

You're an idiot!.......And if you're a parent, you're an idiot parent!

Seriously, does your abject liberal stupidity know no bounds?


----------



## Jack Fate

blu said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> So one of you moonbats explain to all of us unenlightened rubes what the hell the difference is between this and taking a class to a Baptist church?  You'd be throwing a fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbq pork!
Click to expand...


That was funny.  I've had a lot of BBQ pork at church picnics.  

There is no difference, is there?


----------



## daveman

del said:


> *No one at the mosque asked the Wellesley students to participate* in the prayers, said Bilal Kaleem, president of the Muslim American Society of Boston, which manages and runs the cultural center.



Not according to the video.  The female chaperons and the girls were asked to leave the prayer room, and the boys were asked to stay.  "Apparently, while we weren't looking, the boys were asked to join in the prayer, and some of them did."


----------



## Sunni Man

Againsheila said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> So one of you moonbats explain to all of us unenlightened rubes what the hell the difference is between this and taking a class to a Baptist church?  You'd be throwing a fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Baptist church wouldn't lie about history or separate the kids by sex or surround the boys with men and virtually force them to pray.....
Click to expand...

Wow, is that what happened??

They surrounded the kids and forced them to pray!!!


----------



## blu

Jack Fate said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> So one of you moonbats explain to all of us unenlightened rubes what the hell the difference is between this and taking a class to a Baptist church?  You'd be throwing a fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbq pork!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was funny.  I've had a lot of BBQ pork at church picnics.
> 
> There is no difference, is there?
Click to expand...


no difference except the pork. I would be just as mad


----------



## Againsheila

Sunni Man said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> So one of you moonbats explain to all of us unenlightened rubes what the hell the difference is between this and taking a class to a Baptist church?  You'd be throwing a fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Baptist church wouldn't lie about history or separate the kids by sex or surround the boys with men and virtually force them to pray.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, is that what happened??
> 
> They surrounded the kids and forced them to pray!!!
Click to expand...


Watch the video....


----------



## Jack Fate

Sunni Man said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> So one of you moonbats explain to all of us unenlightened rubes what the hell the difference is between this and taking a class to a Baptist church?  You'd be throwing a fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Baptist church wouldn't lie about history or separate the kids by sex or surround the boys with men and virtually force them to pray.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, is that what happened??
> 
> They surrounded the kids and forced them to pray!!!
Click to expand...


This is not legal in our public school system in the USA.


----------



## del

daveman said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> *No one at the mosque asked the Wellesley students to participate* in the prayers, said Bilal Kaleem, president of the Muslim American Society of Boston, which manages and runs the cultural center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not according to the video.  The female chaperons and the girls were asked to leave the prayer room, and the boys were asked to stay.  "Apparently, while we weren't looking, the boys were asked to join in the prayer, and some of them did."
Click to expand...


believe what you want. 

the video that was produced by a group that opposed the mosque, or the guy that runs the mosque.
frankly, i've got better things to worry about.
if this was such a HUGE issue, how come no one said a word in may, when it happened? not. a. fucking. word.

have a nice day


----------



## Jack Fate

del said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> *No one at the mosque asked the Wellesley students to participate* in the prayers, said Bilal Kaleem, president of the Muslim American Society of Boston, which manages and runs the cultural center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not according to the video.  The female chaperons and the girls were asked to leave the prayer room, and the boys were asked to stay.  "Apparently, while we weren't looking, the boys were asked to join in the prayer, and some of them did."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> believe what you want.
> 
> the video that was produced by a group that opposed the mosque, or the guy that runs the mosque.
> frankly, i've got better things to worry about.
> if this was such a HUGE issue, how come no one said a word in may, when it happened? not. a. fucking. word.
> 
> have a nice day
Click to expand...


If this happened at a Christian church you'd be upset.


----------



## Againsheila

del said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> *No one at the mosque asked the Wellesley students to participate* in the prayers, said Bilal Kaleem, president of the Muslim American Society of Boston, which manages and runs the cultural center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not according to the video.  The female chaperons and the girls were asked to leave the prayer room, and the boys were asked to stay.  "Apparently, while we weren't looking, the boys were asked to join in the prayer, and some of them did."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> believe what you want.
> 
> the video that was produced by a group that opposed the mosque, or the guy that runs the mosque.
> frankly, i've got better things to worry about.
> if this was such a HUGE issue, how come no one said a word in may, when it happened? not. a. fucking. word.
> 
> have a nice day
Click to expand...


Same reason the msm didn't say anything when Alberto Lozano told the minutemen in San Diego that "This has been and will be Mexico again.".  

eventually the truth comes out on the internet.  Thank God for the internet or we'd be as ignorant as our government wants us to be.


----------



## daveman

del said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> *No one at the mosque asked the Wellesley students to participate* in the prayers, said Bilal Kaleem, president of the Muslim American Society of Boston, which manages and runs the cultural center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not according to the video.  The female chaperons and the girls were asked to leave the prayer room, and the boys were asked to stay.  "Apparently, while we weren't looking, the boys were asked to join in the prayer, and some of them did."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> believe what you want.
> 
> the video that was produced by a group that opposed the mosque, or the guy that runs the mosque.
> frankly, i've got better things to worry about.
> if this was such a HUGE issue, how come no one said a word in may, when it happened? not. a. fucking. word.
> 
> have a nice day
Click to expand...

The left didn't say anything about it.  Most of you can't even bring yourselves to condemn it now, despite the obvious violation of the Establishment Clause.


----------



## del

Jack Fate said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not according to the video.  The female chaperons and the girls were asked to leave the prayer room, and the boys were asked to stay.  "Apparently, while we weren't looking, the boys were asked to join in the prayer, and some of them did."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> believe what you want.
> 
> the video that was produced by a group that opposed the mosque, or the guy that runs the mosque.
> frankly, i've got better things to worry about.
> if this was such a HUGE issue, how come no one said a word in may, when it happened? not. a. fucking. word.
> 
> have a nice day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If this happened at a Christian church you'd be upset.
Click to expand...


no, i wouldn't, but then, i'm rational and you, apparently, are a fuckwit.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Come on Del, you know that all those trips are wrong. We can't pray or even have a moment of silence in public school, yet we can visit a half dozen different churches? Are they going to add a Mass and an olde time revival to the curriculum?


----------



## Jack Fate

Againsheila said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not according to the video.  The female chaperons and the girls were asked to leave the prayer room, and the boys were asked to stay.  "Apparently, while we weren't looking, the boys were asked to join in the prayer, and some of them did."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> believe what you want.
> 
> the video that was produced by a group that opposed the mosque, or the guy that runs the mosque.
> frankly, i've got better things to worry about.
> if this was such a HUGE issue, how come no one said a word in may, when it happened? not. a. fucking. word.
> 
> have a nice day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same reason the msm didn't say anything when Alberto Lozano told the minutemen in San Diego that "This has been and will be Mexico again.".
> 
> eventually the truth comes out on the internet.  Thank God for the internet or we'd be as ignorant as our government wants us to be.
Click to expand...


Don't think for one minute that they wouldn't love to control the internet.


----------



## Wicked Jester

del said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> *No one at the mosque asked the Wellesley students to participate* in the prayers, said Bilal Kaleem, president of the Muslim American Society of Boston, which manages and runs the cultural center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not according to the video.  The female chaperons and the girls were asked to leave the prayer room, and the boys were asked to stay.  "Apparently, while we weren't looking, the boys were asked to join in the prayer, and some of them did."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> believe what you want.
> 
> the video that was produced by a group that opposed the mosque, or the guy that runs the mosque.
> frankly, i've got better things to worry about.
> if this was such a HUGE issue, how come no one said a word in may, when it happened? not. a. fucking. word.
> 
> have a nice day
Click to expand...

Because we live in the age of a liberal dominated MSM. They don't give a shit if children are being indoctrinated. At least not when the indoctrination involves one of their fucked up causes.


----------



## gautama

Video: kids bowing to allah.

Info on STATUS OF TERRORISTS IN AMERICA:

School Trip to ?Moderate? Mosque: Inside Video Captures Kids Bowing to Allah
school-trip-to-moderate-mosque-inside-video-captures-kids-bowing-to-allah&catid=7:
our-statements&Itemid=39 

IT IS FUCKING INTOLERABLE HOW THE ISLAMIC SWINE ARE DEFECTING ON AMERICA !!!

*DO SOMETHING TO STOP THIS BULLSHIT. ENROLL IN: *

*Act for America <actforamerica@donationnet.net>*

threads merged


----------



## del

SFC Ollie said:


> Come on Del, you know that all those trips are wrong. We can't pray or even have a moment of silence in public school, yet we can visit a half dozen different churches? Are they going to add a Mass and an olde time revival to the curriculum?



they went to a synagogue and a gospel music performance and met with a hindu priest or whatever. i don't have a problem with it.
 frankly, the woman who took the video, who was there as a chaperone, should have put down the camera and stepped in and stopped the kids from praying when the teachers didn't. funny that it didn't bother enough at the time to stop it.

i'm sorry, y'all can get all cranked up about this- i'll pass.


----------



## del

Wicked Jester said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not according to the video.  The female chaperons and the girls were asked to leave the prayer room, and the boys were asked to stay.  "Apparently, while we weren't looking, the boys were asked to join in the prayer, and some of them did."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> believe what you want.
> 
> the video that was produced by a group that opposed the mosque, or the guy that runs the mosque.
> frankly, i've got better things to worry about.
> if this was such a HUGE issue, how come no one said a word in may, when it happened? not. a. fucking. word.
> 
> have a nice day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because we live in the age of a liberal dominated MSM. They don't give a shit if children are being indoctrinated. At least not when the indoctrination involves one of their fucked up causes.
Click to expand...


are you this stupid in real life?


----------



## Wicked Jester

del said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> believe what you want.
> 
> the video that was produced by a group that opposed the mosque, or the guy that runs the mosque.
> frankly, i've got better things to worry about.
> if this was such a HUGE issue, how come no one said a word in may, when it happened? not. a. fucking. word.
> 
> have a nice day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this happened at a Christian church you'd be upset.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no, i wouldn't, but then, i'm rational and you, apparently, are a fuckwit.
Click to expand...

Actually, a "fuckwit" would be a parent who has no problem with somebody else shoving a religion down the throat of ones child in a PUBLIC SCHOOL, or PUBLIC SCHOOL provided field trip.......FUCKWIT!


----------



## Sheldon

del said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Del, you know that all those trips are wrong. We can't pray or even have a moment of silence in public school, yet we can visit a half dozen different churches? Are they going to add a Mass and an olde time revival to the curriculum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they went to a synagogue and a gospel music performance and met with a hindu priest or whatever. i don't have a problem with it.
> frankly, the woman who took the video, who was there as a chaperone, should have put down the camera and stepped in and stopped the kids from praying when the teachers didn't. funny that it didn't bother enough at the time to stop it.
> 
> i'm sorry, y'all can get all cranked up about this- i'll pass.
Click to expand...

Take your reasonable behavior and GTFO. Now!


----------



## Againsheila

del said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Del, you know that all those trips are wrong. We can't pray or even have a moment of silence in public school, yet we can visit a half dozen different churches? Are they going to add a Mass and an olde time revival to the curriculum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they went to a synagogue and a gospel music performance and met with a hindu priest or whatever. i don't have a problem with it.
> frankly, the woman who took the video, who was there as a chaperone, should have put down the camera and stepped in and stopped the kids from praying when the teachers didn't. funny that it didn't bother enough at the time to stop it.
> 
> i'm sorry, y'all can get all cranked up about this- i'll pass.
Click to expand...


She was there as a chaperon, it was up to the teachers to stop it....furthermore, giving the death threats on the woman cartoonist, do you really think ANY woman would step up to the Muslims and tell them they are out of bounds?

Of course, if they did, Article 15 would be right there telling them they deserved the death threats put over their heads.......


----------



## Jack Fate

del said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> believe what you want.
> 
> the video that was produced by a group that opposed the mosque, or the guy that runs the mosque.
> frankly, i've got better things to worry about.
> if this was such a HUGE issue, how come no one said a word in may, when it happened? not. a. fucking. word.
> 
> have a nice day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this happened at a Christian church you'd be upset.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no, i wouldn't, but then, i'm rational and you, apparently, are a fuckwit.
Click to expand...


Explain to me why lefties are not upset about this but they would be upset if the teacher took them to a baptist service?


----------



## del

Wicked Jester said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this happened at a Christian church you'd be upset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, i wouldn't, but then, i'm rational and you, apparently, are a fuckwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, a "fuckwit" would be a parent who has no problem with somebody else shoving a religion down the throat of ones child in a PUBLIC SCHOOL, or PUBLIC SCHOOL provided field trip.......FUCKWIT!
Click to expand...


yes, that parent was so upset that she did nothing about, despite being there when it happened. the teachers fucked up; it's the end of the fucking world.

jesus, get a grip


----------



## del

Jack Fate said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this happened at a Christian church you'd be upset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, i wouldn't, but then, i'm rational and you, apparently, are a fuckwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explain to me why lefties are not upset about this but they would be upset if the teacher took them to a baptist service?
Click to expand...


i'm sorry, you'll have to ask a lefty. maybe at your next fuckwit meeting you can ask one?


----------



## ekrem

gautama said:


> Video: kids bowing to allah.
> 
> Info on STATUS OF TERRORISTS IN AMERICA:
> 
> School Trip to ?Moderate? Mosque: Inside Video Captures Kids Bowing to Allah
> school-trip-to-moderate-mosque-inside-video-captures-kids-bowing-to-allah&catid=7:
> our-statements&Itemid=39
> 
> IT IS FUCKING INTOLERABLE HOW THE ISLAMIC SWINE ARE DEFECTING ON AMERICA !!!
> 
> *DO SOMETHING TO STOP THIS BULLSHIT. ENROLL IN: *
> 
> *Act for America <actforamerica@donationnet.net>*
> 
> threads merged



Tell them to leave.
You won't have to tell the Gulf'ies to take their money with them which they invested in your economy big time.


----------



## Wicked Jester

del said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> believe what you want.
> 
> the video that was produced by a group that opposed the mosque, or the guy that runs the mosque.
> frankly, i've got better things to worry about.
> if this was such a HUGE issue, how come no one said a word in may, when it happened? not. a. fucking. word.
> 
> have a nice day
> 
> 
> 
> Because we live in the age of a liberal dominated MSM. They don't give a shit if children are being indoctrinated. At least not when the indoctrination involves one of their fucked up causes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you this stupid in real life?
Click to expand...

NO!......i'm not the one who is approving of having my child participating in a religious prayer session on a PUBLIC SCHOOL provided field trip.....That would be you!


----------



## Jack Fate

del said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, i wouldn't, but then, i'm rational and you, apparently, are a fuckwit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explain to me why lefties are not upset about this but they would be upset if the teacher took them to a baptist service?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm sorry, you'll have to ask a lefty. maybe at your next fuckwit meeting you can ask one?
Click to expand...


Serioiusly, the left makes sure that no mention of Jesus during class, no bibles, no jesus T-shirts, etc.  Looks like this just slipped through the cracks.


----------



## del

Wicked Jester said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because we live in the age of a liberal dominated MSM. They don't give a shit if children are being indoctrinated. At least not when the indoctrination involves one of their fucked up causes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you this stupid in real life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO!......i'm not the one who is approving of having my child participating in a religious prayer session PUBLIC SCHOOL provided field trip.....That would be you!
Click to expand...


 do those wadded up panties make you walk funny? 

 sorry, i don't have to approve of something to laugh at you buffoons making a mountain out of a mole hill. 

rationality-give it a try


----------



## gautama

Ravi said:


> I can't believe they made it out of the mosque without being beheaded!!!



Ravi-No savvy,

The sarcasm notwithstanding, the kids are being "beheaded" in the sense that they are being BRINWASHED to the point that if they won't be able to freely use their brains. being INDOCRINATED, intellectually speaking......THEY MIGHT AS WELL BE BEHEADED....you fucking Obamarrhoidal LIEbturd Swine.

You, and your ilk, are part of the LIEberrhoid ROT which  is destroying America.

*YOU ARE THE ENEMY WITHIN.....that is if you are an American citizen.*

Your kind of ROT is the ROT most responsible for the destruction of civilizations other than  Wars of Annihilation, ex: Genghiz Khan.


----------



## Wicked Jester

del said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you this stupid in real life?
> 
> 
> 
> NO!......i'm not the one who is approving of having my child participating in a religious prayer session PUBLIC SCHOOL provided field trip.....That would be you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do those wadded up panties make you walk funny?
> 
> sorry, i don't have to approve of something to laugh at you buffoons making a mountain out of a mole hill.
> 
> rationality-give it a try
Click to expand...

I wear boxers. My huge cock would make wearing panties quite uncomfortable.

I'll leave the panty wearing to fucked up in the head parents who approve of having religion shoved down the throats of their children on PUBLIC SCHOOL provided field trips.....Fuckin' libs!


----------



## del

Wicked Jester said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO!......i'm not the one who is approving of having my child participating in a religious prayer session PUBLIC SCHOOL provided field trip.....That would be you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do those wadded up panties make you walk funny?
> 
> sorry, i don't have to approve of something to laugh at you buffoons making a mountain out of a mole hill.
> 
> rationality-give it a try
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wear boxers. My huge cock would make wearing panties quite uncomfortable.
> 
> I'll leave the panty wearing to fucked up in the head parents who approve of having religion shoved down the throats of their children on PUBLIC SCHOOL provided field trips.....Fuckin' libs!
Click to expand...


there's a word for guys who talk about their penises and can't comprehend english.

the word is loser.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Wicked Jester said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because we live in the age of a liberal dominated MSM. They don't give a shit if children are being indoctrinated. At least not when the indoctrination involves one of their fucked up causes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you this stupid in real life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO!......i'm not the one who is approving of having my child participating in a religious prayer session on a PUBLIC SCHOOL provided field trip.....That would be you!
Click to expand...


Don't be a nitwit, nitwit.  Don't sign the permission slip and keep your kid home.


----------



## Ravi

mmmmmmmmmm....damn this thread went viral.

I have to admit to being confused. Rightwingloons want God back in the classroom...well here he is, using the name of Allah.

All or nothing kids, you wished for something you didn't want.


----------



## Jack Fate

Ravi said:


> mmmmmmmmmm....damn this thread went viral.
> 
> I have to admit to being confused. Rightwingloons want God back in the classroom...well here he is, using the name of Allah.
> 
> All or nothing kids, you wished for something you didn't want.



Nope.  It's against the law.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Jack Fate, don't sign the permission slip, keep your offspring home, and shut up.


----------



## Wicked Jester

JakeStarkey said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you this stupid in real life?
> 
> 
> 
> NO!......i'm not the one who is approving of having my child participating in a religious prayer session on a PUBLIC SCHOOL provided field trip.....That would be you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't be a nitwit, nitwit.  Don't sign the permission slip and keep your kid home.
Click to expand...

Don't think I didn't notice you completely ignored my last post to you, Jane.

Why is that?......Because you know you made a complete idiot of yourself, YET AGAIN!

Quit being a loony liberal idiot, ya' loony liberal idiot!


----------



## Jack Fate

JakeStarkey said:


> Jack Fate, don't sign the permission slip, keep your offspring home, and shut up.



Nope.  I pay taxes.  I'm an American.


----------



## Toro

The last thing someone here posted something from American "Thinker," it was total garbage.

I'm sure if someone took 2 minutes to do a bit of digging, I'm pretty sure that we'll find this is garbage too.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Ravi said:


> mmmmmmmmmm....damn this thread went viral.
> 
> I have to admit to being confused. Rightwingloons want God back in the classroom...well here he is, using the name of Allah.
> 
> All or nothing kids, you wished for something you didn't want.


Once again, Ravi proves she's the dumbest poster on this board!

Damn Ravi, you actually make Jane Malarkey look half way intelligent.....Oh, but then he posted again. Never mind!


----------



## Sunni Man

Jack Fate said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate, don't sign the permission slip, keep your offspring home, and shut up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  I pay taxes.  I'm an American.
Click to expand...

So with a grand statement like that.

Are we supposed to bow down to you or something?


----------



## Ravi

Jack Fate said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> mmmmmmmmmm....damn this thread went viral.
> 
> I have to admit to being confused. Rightwingloons want God back in the classroom...well here he is, using the name of Allah.
> 
> All or nothing kids, you wished for something you didn't want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  It's against the law.
Click to expand...

No...studying religion as a cultural issue has never been illegal. You just don't like it when the culture studied is one you fear.


----------



## SFC Ollie

JakeStarkey said:


> Jack Fate, don't sign the permission slip, keep your offspring home, and shut up.



I believe it would be a safe bet that there was nothing on the permission slip about the children participating in a Muslim prayer.


----------



## Micky G. Jagger

Jack Fate said:


> Let's hear the outrage from the liberals.
> 
> American Thinker Blog: Public school children forced to pray to Allah



Bogus. No one was forced to pray.


----------



## PixieStix

Luissa said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would be suing the last penny out of that school district if my child had been on the field trip. Teaching culture is one thing, teaching religion is a different matter.
> 
> I love the subtle brainwashing. Notice that the girls are segregated out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you would had to do is, not sign the permission slip.
Click to expand...


Did you even watch the video Luissa?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Sunni Man said:


> I see nothing wrong with it.
> 
> Looks like the children had a good time.



I have a great idea.

Lets gather up all the Muslim children and take them to a Catholic church and join in a prayer to Mary.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Luissa said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you know what I could have done, if I didn't want my child to go? Not sign the permission slip.
> 
> And I wouldn't have cared, just like my parents didn't care when we did the same thing when learning about the Native American culture, or the Japanese culture in school. At the Japanese culture center, we even learned some of their religious practices. YOu guys act like the school forced the parents to sign the permission slip or bring their children to school that day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were you asked to pray to their ancestors?  No, I thought not.  The trip was a lie from start to finish.  It was to teach them about culture but instead they were lied to about history and then forced to separate where the boys were invited to pray but the girls were not.....The permission slip was a LIE!!!  How many parents do you think would have signed it if the truth were revealed ahead of time?  If they were told that the kids would be told that women had the right to vote under Islam but not under our forefathers?  (a lie)  If they were told that the boys would be encouraged to pray with the Muslim men while the girls would be separated?
> 
> I would have no problem with my child going to a Mosque to see the architecture, to learn about their culture, but this was not that...watch the video...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know? The article for one was biased, and didn't go into what the parents were told. Did you see the permission slip? When you find a statement from the parents, let me know.
Click to expand...


It is in the video.

I am sure the video is biased, but everything you claim is not covered in the video is there. The thing that got to me was the claim that women were allowed to vote in 7th century Arabia. Men didn't even vote then, so why would women be allowed to vote?


----------



## ConHog

ABikerSailor said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe they made it out of the mosque without being beheaded!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi-No savvy,
> 
> The sarcasm notwithstanding, the kids are being "beheaded" in the sense that they are being BRINWASHED to the point that if they won't be able to freely use their brains. being INDOCRINATED, intellectually speaking......THEY MIGHT AS WELL BE BEHEADED....you fucking Obamarrhoidal LIEbturd Swine.
> 
> You, and your ilk, are part of the LIEberrhoid ROT which  is destroying America.
> 
> *YOU ARE THE ENEMY WITHIN.....that is if you are an American citizen.*
> 
> Your kind of ROT is the ROT most responsible for the destruction of civilizations other than  Wars of Annihilation, ex: Genghiz Khan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yo.....Ain't Got A Ma.........maybe YOUR unformed brain would be "brainwashed" by an afternoon touring a mosque, but most elementary school kids are smarter than that.
> 
> Based on the screeds you keep posting here, you'*re barely above retarded.  *I bet you went to family reunions to meet women, didn't ya?
Click to expand...



That aint fuckin cool at all man.


----------



## MarcATL

blu said:


> silkyeggsalad said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be interesting to see what the permission slip said. Maybe the school got around the Establishment Clause by saying this was a "cultural education". Shady. I could see it for Comparative Religion 101 at University of X, but for an elementary class? Huh?
> 
> There seems to be a blur between cultural and religious. That line should be made clear, so the parents can make an informed decision before signing the permission slip.
> 
> I'm not a parent yet. But if I was, and little silky was in this type of situation, I'd call the teacher and ask for the details and what the exact itinerary was going to be. *Then I'd tell my kid to ask lots of questions. When the lil shit got back home, I'd ask how the day went and what s/he learned and liked and didn't like.* It would be a good chance to see how they saw it, since that's the most important thing, and then straighten out any misunderstandings. I'm the parent.
> 
> And hopefully I'd be a good enough parent that I would be more influential to little silky than a few hours at a mosque or church or whatever.
> 
> I would not, repeat, would not spray the kid down with a pressure washer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> every couple days I ask my stepson about random events and things just to make sure there is no secret indoctrination going in by members of my family or at his school etc
Click to expand...

Hmmm...The Paranoia is strong in this one.


----------



## gautama

Luissa said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? Children learning about different cultures. The humanity.
> 
> I would also like to see where the children were forced. I am also sure their parents had to sign permission slips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what your reaction would be had the students been taken to a Christian church, lied to about history and then separated by sex and participated in prayer.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you know what I could have done, if I didn't want my child to go? Not sign the permission slip.
> 
> And I wouldn't have cared, just like my parents didn't care when we did the same thing when learning about the Native American culture, or the Japanese culture in school. At the Japanese culture center, we even learned some of their religious practices. YOu guys act like the school forced the parents to sign the permission slip or bring their children to school that day.
Click to expand...


PissahLuissa,

Native American Culture, Japanese Culture in PRESENT REALITY, etc.....where in THOSE cultures you can name does it state that their *FUEHRER....i.e. MOHAHAHAHAMED, the Historically documented THIEF, MURDERING RAPIST (he fucked Ayesha when she was a child of 9 yrs.....issued the INSTRUCTIONS to make "the World the CALIPHATE of ISLAM: Preferably by word, AND SWORD IF NECESSARY"*

PLUS......The Mid East Fucking MUSLIMS (or those in America with that origin) either follow their CRAZED  IMAMS with TERRORISM around the WORLD  or SUPPORT them by being SILENT, as dead as my pet canary, that died 4 yrs ago.

So, you Obamarrhgoidal LIEBTURD Arsehole.....are your other "CULTURES" guilty of all THIS ISLAMIC SHIT ?!?!?


----------



## Jack Fate

Sunni Man said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate, don't sign the permission slip, keep your offspring home, and shut up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  I pay taxes.  I'm an American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So with a grand statement like that.
> 
> Are we supposed to bow down to you or something?
Click to expand...


I really don't give a damn what you do.  All I know is I ain't going to sit down and shut up or sign some petition bullshit.  I pay taxes and the law says no religion in public school and that's the way it is.  You guys have this backwards.  The people run this country.  We don't let religious muslim thugs tell us what to do and when to shut up.


----------



## syrenn

del said:


> Wong said the mosque visit took place as part of the sixth grade social studies course, &#8216;&#8216;Enduring Beliefs in the World Today,&#8217;&#8217; *which includes segments on Judaism, Hinduism, Christianity, and Islam.* As part of the class, students also visit a synagogue, a gospel musical performance, and meet with Hindu religious representatives, she said.





Then this school has a religious curriculum. Plain and simple.

Studying the Indian culture can be done without studying hindu

Studying Arab culture can be done without studying islam 

Studying European culture can be done without  studding christianity. 

Studying the Jewish culture can be done without studying hebew.


----------



## syrenn

del said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> *No one at the mosque asked the Wellesley students to participate* in the prayers, said Bilal Kaleem, president of the Muslim American Society of Boston, which manages and runs the cultural center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not according to the video.  The female chaperons and the girls were asked to leave the prayer room, and the boys were asked to stay.  "Apparently, while we weren't looking, the boys were asked to join in the prayer, and some of them did."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> believe what you want.
> 
> the video that was produced by a group that opposed the mosque, or the guy that runs the mosque.
> frankly, i've got better things to worry about.
> if this was such a HUGE issue, how come no one said a word in may, when it happened? not. a. fucking. word.
> 
> have a nice day
Click to expand...


The clip wasn't "produced" that would indicate direction on the part of the person doing the taping.

What it is, is an account of what happened.


----------



## del

syrenn said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wong said the mosque visit took place as part of the sixth grade social studies course, &#8216;&#8216;Enduring Beliefs in the World Today,&#8217;&#8217; *which includes segments on Judaism, Hinduism, Christianity, and Islam.* As part of the class, students also visit a synagogue, a gospel musical performance, and meet with Hindu religious representatives, she said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then this school has a religious crucifiable. Plain and simple.
> 
> Studying the Indian culture can be done without studying hindu
> 
> Studying Arab culture can be done without studying islam
> 
> Studying European culture can be done without  studding christianity.
> 
> Studying the Jewish culture can be done without studying hebew.
Click to expand...


what part of beliefs don't you get, ace? the course title is enduring beliefs, not enduring cultures. 

feel free to get all fucking wound up about it, though.

i heard one of the muslims bought cheetos with food stamps 

oh, and wtf is a religious crucifiable- is there an english word for that?


----------



## syrenn

Ravi said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> mmmmmmmmmm....damn this thread went viral.
> 
> I have to admit to being confused. Rightwingloons want God back in the classroom...well here he is, using the name of Allah.
> 
> All or nothing kids, you wished for something you didn't want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  It's against the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...studying religion as a cultural issue has never been illegal. You just don't like it when the culture studied is one you fear.
Click to expand...



You don't have to study any religion to study a culture. Granted religion is part of culture but it is not the only thing that makes up a culture. Religion can and should be left out of any any curriculum.


----------



## syrenn

del said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wong said the mosque visit took place as part of the sixth grade social studies course, &#8216;&#8216;Enduring Beliefs in the World Today,&#8217;&#8217; *which includes segments on Judaism, Hinduism, Christianity, and Islam.* As part of the class, students also visit a synagogue, a gospel musical performance, and meet with Hindu religious representatives, she said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then this school has a religious curriculum. Plain and simple.
> 
> Studying the Indian culture can be done without studying hindu
> 
> Studying Arab culture can be done without studying islam
> 
> Studying European culture can be done without  studding christianity.
> 
> Studying the Jewish culture can be done without studying hebew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what part of beliefs don't you get, ace? the course title is enduring beliefs, not enduring cultures.
> 
> feel free to get all fucking wound up about it, though.
> 
> i heard one of the muslims bought cheetos with food stamps
> 
> oh, and wtf is a religious crucifiable- is there an english word for that?
Click to expand...


Right i saw that. And public schools have no business teaching ANY religious curriculum of any kind. Enduring or not.




Spell check what can i say.... you quoted before i corrected


----------



## Jack Fate

They just can't help themselves.  Something magical about Islam for lefties.  Must be something to do with being a minority and victim status or something like that.  Funny to watch the left bend over for Islam, but they'll go out of their way to remove crosses, monuments or intrusion into public schools or other government entitities.  Islam?  Bring it on.  Amazing.


----------



## del

syrenn said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then this school has a religious curriculum. Plain and simple.
> 
> Studying the Indian culture can be done without studying hindu
> 
> Studying Arab culture can be done without studying islam
> 
> Studying European culture can be done without  studding christianity.
> 
> Studying the Jewish culture can be done without studying hebew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what part of beliefs don't you get, ace? the course title is enduring beliefs, not enduring cultures.
> 
> feel free to get all fucking wound up about it, though.
> 
> i heard one of the muslims bought cheetos with food stamps
> 
> oh, and wtf is a religious crucifiable- is there an english word for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right i saw that. And public schools have no business teaching ANY religious curriculum of any kind. Enduring or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spell check what can i say.... you quoted before i corrected
Click to expand...


comparative religion is on the crucifiable, err, curriculum of just about every college and university in the country- public and private. take it up with them.

studying religions is not religious instruction.


----------



## syrenn

del said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> what part of beliefs don't you get, ace? the course title is enduring beliefs, not enduring cultures.
> 
> feel free to get all fucking wound up about it, though.
> 
> i heard one of the muslims bought cheetos with food stamps
> 
> oh, and wtf is a religious crucifiable- is there an english word for that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right i saw that. And public schools have no business teaching ANY religious curriculum of any kind. Enduring or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spell check what can i say.... you quoted before i corrected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> comparative religion is on the crucifiable, err, curriculum of just about every college and university in the country- public and private. take it up with them.
> 
> studying religions is not religious instruction.
Click to expand...


I know that del. But this is not college. 

You can study religions without going to a religious place of worship. You can also study religions without praying.


----------



## ConHog

Syrenn, I'm going to disagree with you. There is NOWAY you could possibly understand Middle Eastern cultures without studying Islam. It's not possible. That is exactly the mistake some of these left wingers make, they think yoiu can separate Islam from Middle Eastern culture, and you can't. 

The problem arises when you cross the line from teaching kids and move into having them pray and shit, that's wrong.


----------



## Jack Fate

del said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> what part of beliefs don't you get, ace? the course title is enduring beliefs, not enduring cultures.
> 
> feel free to get all fucking wound up about it, though.
> 
> i heard one of the muslims bought cheetos with food stamps
> 
> oh, and wtf is a religious crucifiable- is there an english word for that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right i saw that. And public schools have no business teaching ANY religious curriculum of any kind. Enduring or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spell check what can i say.... you quoted before i corrected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> comparative religion is on the crucifiable, err, curriculum of just about every college and university in the country- public and private. take it up with them.
> 
> studying religions is not religious instruction.
Click to expand...


Studying religions is not public grade school cirriculum.  Take it up with us.


----------



## del

Jack Fate said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right i saw that. And public schools have no business teaching ANY religious curriculum of any kind. Enduring or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spell check what can i say.... you quoted before i corrected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> comparative religion is on the crucifiable, err, curriculum of just about every college and university in the country- public and private. take it up with them.
> 
> studying religions is not religious instruction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Studying religions is not grade school cirriculum.  Take it up with us.
Click to expand...


really? apparently in wellesley it is. take it up with them when you get your panties unwadded.


----------



## Jack Fate

ConHog said:


> Syrenn, I'm going to disagree with you. There is NOWAY you could possibly understand Middle Eastern cultures without studying Islam. It's not possible. That is exactly the mistake some of these left wingers make, they think yoiu can separate Islam from Middle Eastern culture, and you can't.
> 
> The problem arises when you cross the line from teaching kids and move into having them pray and shit, that's wrong.



This is the problem with Islam.  Christians go about their lives and their jobs and go to church on Sunday.  Islam is a 24/7 way of life and you do what your clerics tell you.  When they say it is time to go out and yell and burn American flags and scream at the cameras then you do it.


----------



## Jack Fate

del said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> comparative religion is on the crucifiable, err, curriculum of just about every college and university in the country- public and private. take it up with them.
> 
> studying religions is not religious instruction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Studying religions is not grade school cirriculum.  Take it up with us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really? apparently in wellesley it is. take it up with them when you get your panties unwadded.
Click to expand...


Not it isn't.  The teacher was out of line and this is being looked in to.  Panties have nothing to do with it.


----------



## syrenn

ConHog said:


> Syrenn, I'm going to disagree with you. There is NOWAY you could possibly understand Middle Eastern cultures without studying Islam. It's not possible. That is exactly the mistake some of these left wingers make, they think yoiu can separate Islam from Middle Eastern culture, and you can't.
> 
> The problem arises when you cross the line from teaching kids and move into having them pray and shit, that's wrong.





Understanding the middle east is not something adults get let alone 6th graders. I was under the assumption that this was to learn about the culture and not the religion.

Petra? The spice trade? Living like Bedouins in tents in the desert? Egypt? The food? Riding camels? The music? The architecture and art? The languages?

Sure you can study Middle Eastern culture as a 6th grader WITHOUT introducing the religion.


----------



## del

Jack Fate said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Studying religions is not grade school cirriculum.  Take it up with us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really? apparently in wellesley it is. take it up with them when you get your panties unwadded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not it isn't.  The teacher was out of line and this is being looked in to.  Panties have nothing to do with it.
Click to expand...


how come the mom who was chaperoning and taped it gets a free pass?

it's already been looked into, apologies made, and life goes on. 

but, please, continue being outraged

it amuses me


----------



## ConHog

syrenn said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Syrenn, I'm going to disagree with you. There is NOWAY you could possibly understand Middle Eastern cultures without studying Islam. It's not possible. That is exactly the mistake some of these left wingers make, they think yoiu can separate Islam from Middle Eastern culture, and you can't.
> 
> The problem arises when you cross the line from teaching kids and move into having them pray and shit, that's wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Understanding the middle east is not something adults get let alone 6th graders. I was under the assumption that this was to learn about the culture and not the religion.
> 
> Petra? The spice trade? Living like Bedouins in tents in the desert? Egypt? The food? Riding camels? The music? The architecture and art? The languages?
> 
> Sure you can study Middle Eastern culture as a 6th grader WITHOUT introducing the religion.
Click to expand...


Another subject Syrenn doesn't understand but can't bring herself to just say she doesn't and move  on. You can not separate Islam from ME culture. Islam IS middle eastern culture. It's part and parcel. It would be like studying US history without mentioning George Washington. SUre you COULD do it, but you lose all the context


----------



## syrenn

ConHog said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Syrenn, I'm going to disagree with you. There is NOWAY you could possibly understand Middle Eastern cultures without studying Islam. It's not possible. That is exactly the mistake some of these left wingers make, they think yoiu can separate Islam from Middle Eastern culture, and you can't.
> 
> The problem arises when you cross the line from teaching kids and move into having them pray and shit, that's wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Understanding the middle east is not something adults get let alone 6th graders. I was under the assumption that this was to learn about the culture and not the religion.
> 
> Petra? The spice trade? Living like Bedouins in tents in the desert? Egypt? The food? Riding camels? The music? The architecture and art? The languages?
> 
> Sure you can study Middle Eastern culture as a 6th grader WITHOUT introducing the religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another subject Syrenn doesn't understand but can't bring herself to just say she doesn't and move  on. You can not separate Islam from ME culture. Islam IS middle eastern culture. It's part and parcel. It would be like studying US history without mentioning George Washington. SUre you COULD do it, but you lose all the context
Click to expand...


Get over it conhog....and stop lying about me.


As an adult....you cant study ME without ilsam. 

AS a 6th grader, in PUBLIC SCHOOL, sure you can study ME without praying to allah. I am sure the mosque did a great job with ME culture, right up to the point of segregating the girls and the boys praying.


----------



## ConHog

syrenn said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Understanding the middle east is not something adults get let alone 6th graders. I was under the assumption that this was to learn about the culture and not the religion.
> 
> Petra? The spice trade? Living like Bedouins in tents in the desert? Egypt? The food? Riding camels? The music? The architecture and art? The languages?
> 
> Sure you can study Middle Eastern culture as a 6th grader WITHOUT introducing the religion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another subject Syrenn doesn't understand but can't bring herself to just say she doesn't and move  on. You can not separate Islam from ME culture. Islam IS middle eastern culture. It's part and parcel. It would be like studying US history without mentioning George Washington. SUre you COULD do it, but you lose all the context
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get over it conhog....and stop lying about me.
> 
> 
> As an adult....you cant study ME without ilsam.
> 
> AS a 6th grader, in PUBLIC SCHOOL, sure you can study ME without praying to allah. I am sure the mosque did a great job with ME culture, right up to the point of segregating the girls and the boys praying.
Click to expand...


SO we can add can't read to your list of short comings? I clearly said they went too far with the praying and such. I CLEARLY  said that. YOU clearly said they could teach ME culture with NO reference to Islam. You can't PERIOD. 

I swear I've NEVER met anyone so incapable of just admitting to being wrong and moving on. It's sad.


PS - WHere did I lie about you? Specifically where in the post you quoted did I tell a lie?


----------



## del

ConHog said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another subject Syrenn doesn't understand but can't bring herself to just say she doesn't and move  on. You can not separate Islam from ME culture. Islam IS middle eastern culture. It's part and parcel. It would be like studying US history without mentioning George Washington. SUre you COULD do it, but you lose all the context
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get over it conhog....and stop lying about me.
> 
> 
> As an adult....you cant study ME without ilsam.
> 
> AS a 6th grader, in PUBLIC SCHOOL, sure you can study ME without praying to allah. I am sure the mosque did a great job with ME culture, right up to the point of segregating the girls and the boys praying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SO we can add can't read to your list of short comings? I clearly said they went too far with the praying and such. I CLEARLY  said that. YOU clearly said they could teach ME culture with NO reference to Islam. You can't PERIOD.
> 
> I swear* I've NEVER met anyone so incapable of just admitting to being wrong and moving on.* It's sad.
> 
> 
> PS - WHere did I lie about you? Specifically where in the post you quoted did I tell a lie?
Click to expand...


i do so love unintended irony


----------



## Luissa

syrenn said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then this school has a religious curriculum. Plain and simple.
> 
> Studying the Indian culture can be done without studying hindu
> 
> Studying Arab culture can be done without studying islam
> 
> Studying European culture can be done without  studding christianity.
> 
> Studying the Jewish culture can be done without studying hebew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what part of beliefs don't you get, ace? the course title is enduring beliefs, not enduring cultures.
> 
> feel free to get all fucking wound up about it, though.
> 
> i heard one of the muslims bought cheetos with food stamps
> 
> oh, and wtf is a religious crucifiable- is there an english word for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right i saw that. And public schools have no business teaching ANY religious curriculum of any kind. Enduring or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spell check what can i say.... you quoted before i corrected
Click to expand...


WHy not?

We learned about pretty much every religion my sophomore year. My teacher wasn't preaching to us, he was just teaching us the history side. It was probably the most interesting thing we covered that year.


----------



## ConHog

del said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get over it conhog....and stop lying about me.
> 
> 
> As an adult....you cant study ME without ilsam.
> 
> AS a 6th grader, in PUBLIC SCHOOL, sure you can study ME without praying to allah. I am sure the mosque did a great job with ME culture, right up to the point of segregating the girls and the boys praying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO we can add can't read to your list of short comings? I clearly said they went too far with the praying and such. I CLEARLY  said that. YOU clearly said they could teach ME culture with NO reference to Islam. You can't PERIOD.
> 
> I swear* I've NEVER met anyone so incapable of just admitting to being wrong and moving on.* It's sad.
> 
> 
> PS - WHere did I lie about you? Specifically where in the post you quoted did I tell a lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i do so love unintended irony
Click to expand...


Feel free to compare how many times I've admitted to being wrong on this board to any other poster Del. I make the occasional error, and learn the occasional fact on here , and when I do, I have no problem admitting so. I have NEVER seen Syrenn do so. 

Kinda creepy how infatuated you are with me


----------



## Luissa

ConHog said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> SO we can add can't read to your list of short comings? I clearly said they went too far with the praying and such. I CLEARLY  said that. YOU clearly said they could teach ME culture with NO reference to Islam. You can't PERIOD.
> 
> I swear* I've NEVER met anyone so incapable of just admitting to being wrong and moving on.* It's sad.
> 
> 
> PS - WHere did I lie about you? Specifically where in the post you quoted did I tell a lie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i do so love unintended irony
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel free to compare how many times I've admitted to being wrong on this board to any other poster Del. I make the occasional error, and learn the occasional fact on here , and when I do, I have no problem admitting so. I have NEVER seen Syrenn do so.
> 
> Kinda creepy how infatuated you are with me
Click to expand...


It is kind of creepy how you think everyone is infatuated with you. I think you are trying to compensate for something. I mean, who makes up whole relationships, then accuses the other person of stalking them?


----------



## ConHog

Luissa said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> i do so love unintended irony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to compare how many times I've admitted to being wrong on this board to any other poster Del. I make the occasional error, and learn the occasional fact on here , and when I do, I have no problem admitting so. I have NEVER seen Syrenn do so.
> 
> Kinda creepy how infatuated you are with me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is kind of creepy how you think everyone is infatuated with you. I think you are trying to compensate for something. I mean, who makes up whole relationships, then accuses the other person of stalking them?
Click to expand...


Perfect example. I haven't addressed you all day long, but you just can't resist getting personal can you?

Get it through your head Luissa. I DON'T want you.


----------



## Luissa

ConHog said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to compare how many times I've admitted to being wrong on this board to any other poster Del. I make the occasional error, and learn the occasional fact on here , and when I do, I have no problem admitting so. I have NEVER seen Syrenn do so.
> 
> Kinda creepy how infatuated you are with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is kind of creepy how you think everyone is infatuated with you. I think you are trying to compensate for something. I mean, who makes up whole relationships, then accuses the other person of stalking them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perfect example. I haven't addressed you all day long, but you just can't resist getting personal can you?
> 
> Get it through your head Luissa. I DON'T want you.
Click to expand...

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-f...ce-way-better-than-hannity-4.html#post2742966


----------



## del

ConHog said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> SO we can add can't read to your list of short comings? I clearly said they went too far with the praying and such. I CLEARLY  said that. YOU clearly said they could teach ME culture with NO reference to Islam. You can't PERIOD.
> 
> I swear* I've NEVER met anyone so incapable of just admitting to being wrong and moving on.* It's sad.
> 
> 
> PS - WHere did I lie about you? Specifically where in the post you quoted did I tell a lie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i do so love unintended irony
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel free to compare how many times I've admitted to being wrong on this board to any other poster Del. I make the occasional error, and learn the occasional fact on here , and when I do, I have no problem admitting so. I have NEVER seen Syrenn do so.
> 
> Kinda creepy how infatuated you are with me
Click to expand...


did you enjoy the nude pics?


----------



## Kalam

You're such a tool, CornDog.


----------



## ConHog

del said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> i do so love unintended irony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to compare how many times I've admitted to being wrong on this board to any other poster Del. I make the occasional error, and learn the occasional fact on here , and when I do, I have no problem admitting so. I have NEVER seen Syrenn do so.
> 
> Kinda creepy how infatuated you are with me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did you enjoy the nude pics?
Click to expand...


I'm sorry are you saying yiou tried to send me nude pics? No I wouldn't have enjoyed them .


----------



## del

ConHog said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to compare how many times I've admitted to being wrong on this board to any other poster Del. I make the occasional error, and learn the occasional fact on here , and when I do, I have no problem admitting so. I have NEVER seen Syrenn do so.
> 
> Kinda creepy how infatuated you are with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you enjoy the nude pics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry are you saying yiou tried to send me nude pics? No I wouldn't have enjoyed them .
Click to expand...


funny, that's not what you said last night.


----------



## Luissa

del said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you enjoy the nude pics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry are you saying yiou tried to send me nude pics? No I wouldn't have enjoyed them .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> funny, that's not what you said last night.
Click to expand...


Dilio is going to be sooooo jealous.


----------



## CaféAuLait

*Wellesley schools chief apologizes for students' role in Muslim prayer service*



> WELLESLEY  Wellesleys school superintendent apologized today for allowing middle school students to participate in a prayer service during a field trip to a Roxbury mosque last spring.
> 
> The apology to parents came after a group that has been critical of the Islamic Society of Boston Community Center  New Englands largest mosque and Muslim cultural center  released a 10-minute long video featuring footage of Wellesley students bowing their heads during a prayer service.




Wellesley schools chief apologizes for students' role in Muslim prayer service - Wellesley - Your Town - Boston.com


----------



## chanel

To be honest - I would like to see World Religions taught in public schools.  A visit to all different churches would be educational and certainly relevant to today's current affairs.  

But a mosque visit has what educational value to Middle school children?  I'd be curious to see how the trip was presented to the board.

Silver lining - perhaps the students learned first hand how women are treated.


----------



## syrenn

Luissa said:


> WHy not?
> 
> We learned about pretty much every religion my sophomore year. My teacher wasn't preaching to us, he was just teaching us the history side. It was probably the most interesting thing we covered that year.




Did you learn them in school or visiting religious places of worship and being instructed by the leadership of said place of worship? Were you lied to in the process? Were you told that there is only one god and that is the god of the religion you were studying at the moment? 

I don't have a problem with learning about other peoples religions in terms of mentioning them as part of a culture. Religion is part of the makeup of the world. I have a huge problem with active prayer and indoctrination. Obviously the school district feels the same as they have issued as statement apologizing for the incident..

How do you think this would have gone over if it was a group muslim children learning about other religions, being brought into a catholic church and given a few wafers to eat? There is no harm in that right? Its only a few wafers and doesn't mean anything. Just kneel down here like everyone else and open your mouth, easy. Or maybe just let them sprinkle a few drops of water on them? I'm sure the muslim parents would be just fine with having their children participating in a different religion because its part of a school field trip.

That being said in my opinion NO religion should be taught in any public schools grades k-12.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Luissa said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would be suing the last penny out of that school district if my child had been on the field trip. Teaching culture is one thing, teaching religion is a different matter.
> 
> I love the subtle brainwashing. Notice that the girls are segregated out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you would had to do is, not sign the permission slip.
Click to expand...


If you would have watched the entire clip, you would have seen that there was no mention of prayer services on the permission slip.

[youtube]Z7-I9Qp3d4Y&feature[/youtube]

I especially like the part where the Muslim broad is telling the kids how women were allowed to vote in Mohamed's time and that in America women have only been allowed to vote for a hundred years.   Is this the revisionist version of Islamic history that is being taught?


----------



## Ravi

Quantum Windbag said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were you asked to pray to their ancestors?  No, I thought not.  The trip was a lie from start to finish.  It was to teach them about culture but instead they were lied to about history and then forced to separate where the boys were invited to pray but the girls were not.....The permission slip was a LIE!!!  How many parents do you think would have signed it if the truth were revealed ahead of time?  If they were told that the kids would be told that women had the right to vote under Islam but not under our forefathers?  (a lie)  If they were told that the boys would be encouraged to pray with the Muslim men while the girls would be separated?
> 
> I would have no problem with my child going to a Mosque to see the architecture, to learn about their culture, but this was not that...watch the video...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know? The article for one was biased, and didn't go into what the parents were told. Did you see the permission slip? When you find a statement from the parents, let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is in the video.
> 
> I am sure the video is biased, but everything you claim is not covered in the video is there. The thing that got to me was the claim that women were allowed to vote in 7th century Arabia. Men didn't even vote then, so why would women be allowed to vote?
Click to expand...

Voting maybe not, but you made me curious so I researched it. (This is from Wikipedia). It sounds like the _religion_ is not quite as demonic as you have portrayed it. 

*Early reforms*

 Main article: Early reforms  under Islam
 During the early reforms  under Islam in the 7th century, reforms in women's rights affected marriage,  divorce  and inheritance.[17]  Women were not accorded with such legal status in other cultures,  including the West, until centuries later.[18] _The Oxford Dictionary of Islam_ states that the general  improvement of the status of Arab women included prohibition of female infanticide and recognizing  women's full personhood.[19]  "The dowry,  previously regarded as a bride-price paid to the father, became a  nuptial gift retained by the wife as part of her personal property."[17][20]  Under Islamic law, marriage was no longer viewed as a "status" but  rather as a "contract", in which the woman's consent was  imperative.[17][20][21]  "Women were given inheritance rights in a patriarchal society  that had previously restricted inheritance to male relatives."[17] Annemarie Schimmel states that "compared  to the pre-Islamic position of women, Islamic legislation meant an  enormous progress; the woman has the right, at least according to the  letter of the law, to administer the wealth she has brought into the  family or has earned by her own work."[22] William Montgomery Watt states that  Muhammad, in the historical context of his time, can be seen as a figure  who testified on behalf of womens rights and  improved things considerably. Watt explains: "At the time Islam began,  the conditions of women were terrible - they had no right to  own property, were supposed to be the property of the man, and if  the man died everything went to his sons." Muhammad, however, by  "instituting rights of property ownership, inheritance, education and  divorce, gave women certain basic safeguards."[23]  Haddad and Esposito state that "Muhammad granted women  rights and privileges in the sphere of family life,  marriage, education, and economic endeavors, rights that help improve  women's status in society."[24]


----------



## Ravi

del said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wong said the mosque visit took place as part of the sixth grade social studies course, Enduring Beliefs in the World Today, *which includes segments on Judaism, Hinduism, Christianity, and Islam.* As part of the class, students also visit a synagogue, a gospel musical performance, and meet with Hindu religious representatives, she said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then this school has a religious crucifiable. Plain and simple.
> 
> Studying the Indian culture can be done without studying hindu
> 
> Studying Arab culture can be done without studying islam
> 
> Studying European culture can be done without  studding christianity.
> 
> Studying the Jewish culture can be done without studying hebew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what part of beliefs don't you get, ace? the course title is enduring beliefs, not enduring cultures.
> 
> feel free to get all fucking wound up about it, though.
> *
> i heard one of the muslims bought cheetos with food stamps*
> 
> oh, and wtf is a religious crucifiable- is there an english word for that?
Click to expand...



I'm up in arms that there are no Native American beliefs studied.


----------



## Ravi

syrenn said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  It's against the law.
> 
> 
> 
> No...studying religion as a cultural issue has never been illegal. You just don't like it when the culture studied is one you fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to study any religion to study a culture. Granted religion is part of culture but it is not the only thing that makes up a culture. Religion can and should be left out of any any curriculum.
Click to expand...

Works for me...I'm not one of the many that have been crying that God is no longer in the classroom.

However, there is nothing wrong with studying religious culture.


----------



## syrenn

Ravi said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> No...studying religion as a cultural issue has never been illegal. You just don't like it when the culture studied is one you fear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to study any religion to study a culture. Granted religion is part of culture but it is not the only thing that makes up a culture. Religion can and should be left out of any any curriculum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Works for me...I'm not one of the many that have been crying that God is no longer in the classroom.
> 
> However, there is nothing wrong with studying religious culture.
Click to expand...



Agreed, however this was not a field trip to study religious culture or to have it preached, taught or participated in. Nor do i think that they were old enough to be studying religious culture more so without express written permission from each parent.


----------



## Ravi

syrenn said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to study any religion to study a culture. Granted religion is part of culture but it is not the only thing that makes up a culture. Religion can and should be left out of any any curriculum.
> 
> 
> 
> Works for me...I'm not one of the many that have been crying that God is no longer in the classroom.
> 
> However, there is nothing wrong with studying religious culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, however this was not a field trip to study religious culture or to have it preached, taught or participated in. Nor do i think that they were old enough to be studying religious culture more so without express written permission from each parent.
Click to expand...

I think the parents are happy with the school and the school's actions. Perhaps you should let them (the parents) do what they want to do...


----------



## syrenn

Ravi said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Works for me...I'm not one of the many that have been crying that God is no longer in the classroom.
> 
> However, there is nothing wrong with studying religious culture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, however this was not a field trip to study religious culture or to have it preached, taught or participated in. Nor do i think that they were old enough to be studying religious culture more so without express written permission from each parent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the parents are happy with the school and the school's actions. Perhaps you should let them (the parents) do what they want to do...
Click to expand...



I would be interested in what the parents of the students on this field trip had to say.


----------



## del

Luissa said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry are you saying yiou tried to send me nude pics? No I wouldn't have enjoyed them .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> funny, that's not what you said last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dilio is going to be sooooo jealous.
Click to expand...


----------



## JakeStarkey

Jack Fate said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate, don't sign the permission slip, keep your offspring home, and shut up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  I pay taxes.  I'm an American.
Click to expand...


Yes, you have a right to yell about a none-issue, and thinking America knows this topic has no political traction.


----------



## JakeStarkey

syrenn said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to study any religion to study a culture. Granted religion is part of culture but it is not the only thing that makes up a culture. Religion can and should be left out of any any curriculum.
> 
> 
> 
> Works for me...I'm not one of the many that have been crying that God is no longer in the classroom.
> 
> However, there is nothing wrong with studying religious culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, however this was not a field trip to study religious culture or to have it preached, taught or participated in. Nor do i think that they were old enough to be studying religious culture more so without express written permission from each parent.
Click to expand...


Take it up with the parents who signed the permission slip, and what they do with their children is simply not your business.


----------



## Ravi

btw...the title of this thread is a lie.

No one was forced to pray.


----------



## Si modo

The superintendent of the schools sent out an apology to parents on September 16th.  The permission slip, at best, misled parents, thus the apology.


> Wellesley Public Schools
> 40 Kingsbury Street, Wellesley, Massachusetts, 02481-4827
> 
> Bella T. Wong
> Superintendent of Schools
> 
> 781.446.6210
> Ext.  4505
> FAX  781.446.6207
> 
> 
> Dear Parents:
> 
> All sixth graders at the Middle School take a social studies course titled, "Enduring Beliefs and the World Today".  A portion of the course focuses on beliefs that are strong today and includes an introduction to Judaism, Christianity, Islam and Hinduism.  Each teaching unit is developed similarly for consistency of presentation with the following construct:  Stories of Origin and Important People (Early History), Core Beliefs, Holy Writings, Symbols & Objects, Holy Places & Places of Worship, Rituals & Rites of Passage, and Celebrations & Holidays.
> 
> The course currently includes a field trip visit to a synagogue and a mosque.  Also included is attendance at a gospel music performance and meeting with representatives of the Hindu religion.  These activities provide experiences for our students that enhance their understanding of the curriculum.  Students only participate in these events with parental permission.  Parents are also invited to attend field trips and have served as chaperones for us.
> 
> Last May, our students visited a mosque located in Roxbury, Massachusetts.  Because it is an active place of worship, it was anticipated that prayer would occur during the students' visit.  Due to the number of students in grade six, half ot the students (200) were able to attend one of two scheduled days.  On the second scheduled day, a representative of the Mosque told students they were welcome to join in the prayer that was occuring.  Five students chose to participate.  A parent made a video recording of this.  Students are shown to be imitating the act of prayer.
> 
> The purpose of the field trip was for students to visit and observe a place of worship.  It was not the intent for students to be able to participate in any of the religious practices.  The fact that any students were allowed to do so in this case was an error.
> 
> I extend my sincere apologies for the error that occured and regret the offense it may have caused.  In the future, teachers will provide more clear guidance to students to better define what is allowed to fulfill the purpose of observation.  As always, we continue to be open to feedback on experiences we provide for children.  Please do not hesitate to contact me if you have any additional questions.
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> Bella T. Wong


http://static.cbslocal.com/station/wbz/wbz/2010/September/Leter.pdf

The letter was totally called for concerning this apparently unintended, but completely unacceptable, situation the public school created.


----------



## Ravi

I hope to God none of the kids sing along to the Gospel songs when they attend the Gospel music performance...I've heard Gospel music before, it is like prayer set to music.


----------



## xotoxi

Si modo said:


> The superintendent of the schools sent out an apology to parents on September 16th.  The permission slip, at best, misled parents, thus the apology.
> 
> 
> 
> Wellesley Public Schools
> 40 Kingsbury Street, Wellesley, Massachusetts, 02481-4827
> 
> Bella T. Wong
> Superintendent of Schools
> 
> 781.446.6210
> Ext.  4505
> FAX  781.446.6207
> 
> 
> Dear Parents:
> 
> All sixth graders at the Middle School take a social studies course titled, "Enduring Beliefs and the World Today".  A portion of the course focuses on beliefs that are strong today and includes an introduction to Judaism, Christianity, Islam and Hinduism.  Each teaching unit is developed similarly for consistency of presentation with the following construct:  Stories of Origin and Important People (Early History), Core Beliefs, Holy Writings, Symbols & Objects, Holy Places & Places of Worship, Rituals & Rites of Passage, and Celebrations & Holidays.
> 
> The course currently includes a field trip visit to a synagogue and a mosque.  Also included is attendance at a gospel music performance and meeting with representatives of the Hindu religion.  These activities provide experiences for our students that enhance their understanding of the curriculum.  Students only participate in these events with parental permission.  Parents are also invited to attend field trips and have served as chaperones for us.
> 
> Last May, our students visited a mosque located in Roxbury, Massachusetts.  Because it is an active place of worship, it was anticipated that prayer would occur during the students' visit.  Due to the number of students in grade six, half ot the students (200) were able to attend one of two scheduled days.  On the second scheduled day, a representative of the Mosque told students they were welcome to join in the prayer that was occuring.  Five students chose to participate.  A parent made a video recording of this.  Students are shown to be imitating the act of prayer.
> 
> The purpose of the field trip was for studetns to visit and observe a place ofvworship.  It was not the intent for students to be able to participate in any of the religious practices.  The fact that any students were allowed to do so in this case was an error.
> 
> I extend my sincere apologies for the error that occured and regret the offense it may have caused.  In the future, teachers will provide more clear guidance to students to better define what is allowed to fulfill the purpose of observation.  As always, we continue to be open to feedback on experiences we provide for children.  Please do not hesitate to contact me if you have any additional questions.
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> Bella T. Wong
> 
> 
> 
> http://static.cbslocal.com/station/wbz/wbz/2010/September/Leter.pdf
> 
> The letter was totally called for concerning this apparently unintended, but completely unacceptable, situation the school created.
Click to expand...


Agreed.  The letter was warranted and should suffice...however, I'm sure that some parents and other leaders will continue to create a stink such that a head or two will roll.

But what is forgotten in this entire drama are the kids.  Does anyone know if the kids that prayed are okay?  Have they recovered?


----------



## Si modo

If this had been at a cathedral, I have a strong suspicion that this thread would look very different.


----------



## Ravi

xotoxi said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The superintendent of the schools sent out an apology to parents on September 16th.  The permission slip, at best, misled parents, thus the apology.
> 
> 
> 
> Wellesley Public Schools
> 40 Kingsbury Street, Wellesley, Massachusetts, 02481-4827
> 
> Bella T. Wong
> Superintendent of Schools
> 
> 781.446.6210
> Ext.  4505
> FAX  781.446.6207
> 
> 
> Dear Parents:
> 
> All sixth graders at the Middle School take a social studies course titled, "Enduring Beliefs and the World Today".  A portion of the course focuses on beliefs that are strong today and includes an introduction to Judaism, Christianity, Islam and Hinduism.  Each teaching unit is developed similarly for consistency of presentation with the following construct:  Stories of Origin and Important People (Early History), Core Beliefs, Holy Writings, Symbols & Objects, Holy Places & Places of Worship, Rituals & Rites of Passage, and Celebrations & Holidays.
> 
> The course currently includes a field trip visit to a synagogue and a mosque.  Also included is attendance at a gospel music performance and meeting with representatives of the Hindu religion.  These activities provide experiences for our students that enhance their understanding of the curriculum.  Students only participate in these events with parental permission.  Parents are also invited to attend field trips and have served as chaperones for us.
> 
> Last May, our students visited a mosque located in Roxbury, Massachusetts.  Because it is an active place of worship, it was anticipated that prayer would occur during the students' visit.  Due to the number of students in grade six, half ot the students (200) were able to attend one of two scheduled days.  On the second scheduled day, a representative of the Mosque told students they were welcome to join in the prayer that was occuring.  Five students chose to participate.  A parent made a video recording of this.  Students are shown to be imitating the act of prayer.
> 
> The purpose of the field trip was for studetns to visit and observe a place ofvworship.  It was not the intent for students to be able to participate in any of the religious practices.  The fact that any students were allowed to do so in this case was an error.
> 
> I extend my sincere apologies for the error that occured and regret the offense it may have caused.  In the future, teachers will provide more clear guidance to students to better define what is allowed to fulfill the purpose of observation.  As always, we continue to be open to feedback on experiences we provide for children.  Please do not hesitate to contact me if you have any additional questions.
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> Bella T. Wong
> 
> 
> 
> http://static.cbslocal.com/station/wbz/wbz/2010/September/Leter.pdf
> 
> The letter was totally called for concerning this apparently unintended, but completely unacceptable, situation the school created.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed.  The letter was warranted and should suffice...however, I'm sure that some parents and other leaders will continue to create a stink such that a head or two will roll.
> 
> But what is forgotten in this entire drama are the kids.  Does anyone know if the kids that prayed are okay?  Have they recovered?
Click to expand...

I understand that they are the target of the rightwingloonnewsmedia and are being ridiculed and reviled as the spawn of satin.


----------



## xotoxi

Si modo said:


> If this had been at a cathedral, I have a strong suspicion that this thread would look very different.



Hypocrisy oozes out of this thread...but the question is: _who is being hypocritical?_


----------



## Ravi

Si modo said:


> If this had been at a cathedral, I have a strong suspicion that this thread would look very different.


Not to me. The demonization of Islam has made me realize that exposure to a few prayers or a religious service doesn't harm anyone.

I am still against anyone forcing children to pray, however.


----------



## masquerade

A question if I may to all the parents of daughters.

Would YOU be okay with your daughter being segregated and asked to leave the prayer room, knowing the Muslim religion treats woman as second class citizens?


----------



## Si modo

xotoxi said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The superintendent of the schools sent out an apology to parents on September 16th.  The permission slip, at best, misled parents, thus the apology.
> 
> 
> 
> Wellesley Public Schools
> 40 Kingsbury Street, Wellesley, Massachusetts, 02481-4827
> 
> Bella T. Wong
> Superintendent of Schools
> 
> 781.446.6210
> Ext.  4505
> FAX  781.446.6207
> 
> 
> Dear Parents:
> 
> All sixth graders at the Middle School take a social studies course titled, "Enduring Beliefs and the World Today".  A portion of the course focuses on beliefs that are strong today and includes an introduction to Judaism, Christianity, Islam and Hinduism.  Each teaching unit is developed similarly for consistency of presentation with the following construct:  Stories of Origin and Important People (Early History), Core Beliefs, Holy Writings, Symbols & Objects, Holy Places & Places of Worship, Rituals & Rites of Passage, and Celebrations & Holidays.
> 
> The course currently includes a field trip visit to a synagogue and a mosque.  Also included is attendance at a gospel music performance and meeting with representatives of the Hindu religion.  These activities provide experiences for our students that enhance their understanding of the curriculum.  Students only participate in these events with parental permission.  Parents are also invited to attend field trips and have served as chaperones for us.
> 
> Last May, our students visited a mosque located in Roxbury, Massachusetts.  Because it is an active place of worship, it was anticipated that prayer would occur during the students' visit.  Due to the number of students in grade six, half ot the students (200) were able to attend one of two scheduled days.  On the second scheduled day, a representative of the Mosque told students they were welcome to join in the prayer that was occuring.  Five students chose to participate.  A parent made a video recording of this.  Students are shown to be imitating the act of prayer.
> 
> The purpose of the field trip was for studetns to visit and observe a place ofvworship.  It was not the intent for students to be able to participate in any of the religious practices.  The fact that any students were allowed to do so in this case was an error.
> 
> I extend my sincere apologies for the error that occured and regret the offense it may have caused.  In the future, teachers will provide more clear guidance to students to better define what is allowed to fulfill the purpose of observation.  As always, we continue to be open to feedback on experiences we provide for children.  Please do not hesitate to contact me if you have any additional questions.
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> Bella T. Wong
> 
> 
> 
> http://static.cbslocal.com/station/wbz/wbz/2010/September/Leter.pdf
> 
> The letter was totally called for concerning this apparently unintended, but completely unacceptable, situation the school created.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed.  The letter was warranted and should suffice...however, I'm sure that some parents and other leaders will continue to create a stink such that a head or two will roll.
> 
> But what is forgotten in this entire drama are the kids.  Does anyone know if the kids that prayed are okay?  Have they recovered?
Click to expand...


Yes, they are handling it well.  In fact, I think this sort of required course is a great idea for this, or any, public school system.

I hope no heads roll.  It was unintended, but still wrong.  Now, all will be more careful.

It should drop at this point, IMO.


----------



## masquerade

Ravi said:


> btw...the title of this thread is a lie.
> 
> No one was forced to pray.



But the women and the girls were told to leave.


----------



## Ravi

masquerade said:


> A question if I may to all the parents of daughters.
> 
> Would YOU be okay with your daughter being segregated and asked to leave the prayer room, knowing the Muslim religion treats woman as second class citizens?


Yes...because it is instructive for children to see how other cultures treat women.


----------



## Si modo

Ravi said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The superintendent of the schools sent out an apology to parents on September 16th.  The permission slip, at best, misled parents, thus the apology.
> http://static.cbslocal.com/station/wbz/wbz/2010/September/Leter.pdf
> 
> The letter was totally called for concerning this apparently unintended, but completely unacceptable, situation the school created.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  The letter was warranted and should suffice...however, I'm sure that some parents and other leaders will continue to create a stink such that a head or two will roll.
> 
> But what is forgotten in this entire drama are the kids.  Does anyone know if the kids that prayed are okay?  Have they recovered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand that they are the target of the rightwingloonnewsmedia and are being ridiculed and reviled as the spawn of satin.
Click to expand...


Nah, the spawn of velvet is much more evil, at least, so I hear.


----------



## Sunni Man

masquerade said:


> But the women and the girls were told to leave.


How do you know that they were told to leave?


----------



## Sunni Man

masquerade said:


> A question if I may to all the parents of daughters.
> 
> Would YOU be okay with your daughter being segregated and asked to leave the prayer room, knowing the Muslim religion treats woman as second class citizens?


Actualy, in every Mosque that I have ever been to or attended service.

There is both a men's prayer room and a women's prayer room.

Both rooms are carpeted and are equally furnished and nice.

The women are NOT treated as second class anything.

We just believe in separating men and women during prayer time.


----------



## masquerade

Ravi said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> A question if I may to all the parents of daughters.
> 
> Would YOU be okay with your daughter being segregated and asked to leave the prayer room, knowing the Muslim religion treats woman as second class citizens?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...because it is instructive for children to see how other cultures treat women.
Click to expand...

Which in my eyes would lead a child to dislike the Muslim religion, seeing how woman are treated.


----------



## uscitizen

Had the fieldtrip been to Fox News they would have had to pray to Beck?


----------



## JakeStarkey

They would probably have to burn an effigy of Nancy Pelosi, kneel and bounce their heads off the floor in the direction of Rush's South Miami headquarters, and then perform secret blood sacrifices with O'Reilly officiating.


----------



## Jack Fate

Sunni Man said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the women and the girls were told to leave.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know that they were told to leave?
Click to expand...


Because muslim men and women don't pray together.  Men are allowed to beat their wives and then they can't even pray together afterwards.  Nice religion.


----------



## ConHog

masquerade said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> A question if I may to all the parents of daughters.
> 
> Would YOU be okay with your daughter being segregated and asked to leave the prayer room, knowing the Muslim religion treats woman as second class citizens?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...because it is instructive for children to see how other cultures treat women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which in my eyes would lead a child to dislike the Muslim religion, seeing how woman are treated.
Click to expand...


One would think so, but look at the grown ass women on this site who defend Islam. I have heard stories about women who enjoy abuse though, so perhaps that comes into play here????????


----------



## Wicked Jester

syrenn said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Understanding the middle east is not something adults get let alone 6th graders. I was under the assumption that this was to learn about the culture and not the religion.
> 
> Petra? The spice trade? Living like Bedouins in tents in the desert? Egypt? The food? Riding camels? The music? The architecture and art? The languages?
> 
> Sure you can study Middle Eastern culture as a 6th grader WITHOUT introducing the religion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another subject Syrenn doesn't understand but can't bring herself to just say she doesn't and move  on. You can not separate Islam from ME culture. Islam IS middle eastern culture. It's part and parcel. It would be like studying US history without mentioning George Washington. SUre you COULD do it, but you lose all the context
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get over it conhog....and stop lying about me.
> 
> 
> As an adult....you cant study ME without ilsam.
> 
> AS a 6th grader, in PUBLIC SCHOOL, sure you can study ME without praying to allah. I am sure the mosque did a great job with ME culture, right up to the point of segregating the girls and the boys praying.
Click to expand...

Well, you are a WOMAN!......I mean how can ANY woman have ANY intelligence.......Is this where I now step in and call ya' a bitch?


----------



## del

masquerade said:


> A question if I may to all the parents of daughters.
> 
> Would YOU be okay with your daughter being segregated and asked to leave the prayer room, knowing the Muslim religion treats woman as second class citizens?



sure. why would it matter? orthodox jews do the same thing, IIRC.

do you think it would scar them for life?


----------



## ConHog

del said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> A question if I may to all the parents of daughters.
> 
> Would YOU be okay with your daughter being segregated and asked to leave the prayer room, knowing the Muslim religion treats woman as second class citizens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure. why would it matter? orthodox jews do the same thing, IIRC.
> 
> do you think it would scar them for life?
Click to expand...


You're fucked up.

Personally , I want my daughter to grow up knowing that she is not a second class citizen, and she doesn't have to take a back seat to anyone. Including Muslim men.


----------



## del

ConHog said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...because it is instructive for children to see how other cultures treat women.
> 
> 
> 
> Which in my eyes would lead a child to dislike the Muslim religion, seeing how woman are treated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One would think so, but look at the grown ass women on this site who defend Islam. I have heard stories about women who enjoy abuse though, so perhaps that comes into play here????????
Click to expand...


does pissing on them count as abuse or just recreation?


----------



## xotoxi

del said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> A question if I may to all the parents of daughters.
> 
> Would YOU be okay with your daughter being segregated and asked to leave the prayer room, knowing the Muslim religion treats woman as second class citizens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure. why would it matter? orthodox jews do the same thing, IIRC.
> 
> do you think it would scar them for life?
Click to expand...


Jewish and muslim _BOYS _are scarred for life.

Why not scar the girls too?


----------



## del

ConHog said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> A question if I may to all the parents of daughters.
> 
> Would YOU be okay with your daughter being segregated and asked to leave the prayer room, knowing the Muslim religion treats woman as second class citizens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure. why would it matter? orthodox jews do the same thing, IIRC.
> 
> do you think it would scar them for life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're fucked up.
> 
> Personally , I want my daughter to grow up knowing that she is not a second class citizen, and she doesn't have to take a back seat to anyone. Including Muslim men.
Click to expand...


it doesn't surprise me that your offspring wouldn't be strong enough nor intelligent enough to withstand the *horrors* of a mosque visit.

the apple doesn't fall far from the tree, after all.


----------



## Ravi

del said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which in my eyes would lead a child to dislike the Muslim religion, seeing how woman are treated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One would think so, but look at the grown ass women on this site who defend Islam. I have heard stories about women who enjoy abuse though, so perhaps that comes into play here????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> does pissing on them count as abuse or just recreation?
Click to expand...

you must spread some rep around...yada, yada, yada


----------



## ConHog

del said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure. why would it matter? orthodox jews do the same thing, IIRC.
> 
> do you think it would scar them for life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're fucked up.
> 
> Personally , I want my daughter to grow up knowing that she is not a second class citizen, and she doesn't have to take a back seat to anyone. Including Muslim men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it doesn't surprise me that your offspring wouldn't be strong enough nor intelligent enough to withstand the *horrors* of a mosque visit.
> 
> the apple doesn't fall far from the tree, after all.
Click to expand...


That's real classy coming from a mod on this site, way to lead by example asshole.


----------



## del

ConHog said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're fucked up.
> 
> Personally , I want my daughter to grow up knowing that she is not a second class citizen, and she doesn't have to take a back seat to anyone. Including Muslim men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it doesn't surprise me that your offspring wouldn't be strong enough nor intelligent enough to withstand the *horrors* of a mosque visit.
> 
> the apple doesn't fall far from the tree, after all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's real classy coming from a mod on this site, way to lead by example asshole.
Click to expand...


tissue?


----------



## Wicked Jester

del said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure. why would it matter? orthodox jews do the same thing, IIRC.
> 
> do you think it would scar them for life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're fucked up.
> 
> Personally , I want my daughter to grow up knowing that she is not a second class citizen, and she doesn't have to take a back seat to anyone. Including Muslim men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it doesn't surprise me that your offspring wouldn't be strong enough nor intelligent enough to withstand the *horrors* of a mosque visit.
> 
> the apple doesn't fall far from the tree, after all.
Click to expand...

What we are talking about here is a parents RIGHT not to have religion shoved down the throats of their children in a PUBLIC SCHOOL setting.......If a parent wants religion shoved down their kids throats in a school setting, then they have the RIGHT to send their kids to a religion based school.

The, "well, they shouldn't have signed the permission slip" angle is complete garbage. I'll use my analogy from earlier......My twin daughters went on a field trip to the L.A. Zoo earlier this week. If the teachers allowed our children to go into the lions cage and pet the cute lil' furry creatures and they have their faces summarily ripped off, are we just supposed to say, "oh well, we signed the permission slip so, no big deal!"......Hell fuckin' no!....And the same goes for having religion shoved down their throats. It's wrong.

PUBLIC schools have two basic responsibilities. To provide a basic education and safe learning environment......In no way are they to act as parents!

Anybody who thinks otherwise are friggin' idiots.


----------



## JakeStarkey

TJ, sign or don't sign the permission slip.  You get to vote for school policy in school board elections and for the state school board.  You have no other vote.  Sign or don't sign.


----------



## uscitizen

The Islamophobia from the right is really amazing.
How sad it is to be so filled with fear.


----------



## ConHog

JakeStarkey said:


> TJ, sign or don't sign the permission slip.  You get to vote for school policy in school board elections and for the state school board.  You have no other vote.  Sign or don't sign.



So, let's say you sign a permission slip to go visit a Catholic Church, I know you wouldn't but just play along, and while at said Church your child participated in Communion you wouldn't be pissed? I mean you signed the permission slip.

I guarantee the first thing out of yalls mouths would be "That permission slip didn't say a damned thing about taking part in communion."


----------



## Si modo

uscitizen said:


> The Islamophobia from the right is really amazing.
> How sad it is to be so filled with fear.


I disagree with your implication.  It's not Islamophobia, it's demanding equality under the law.


----------



## ConHog

uscitizen said:


> The Islamophobia from the right is really amazing.
> How sad it is to be so filled with fear.



It's not fear fool. I don't want my local school bringing students to my Christian church and having them pray either.


----------



## Ravi

uscitizen said:


> The Islamophobia from the right is really amazing.
> How sad it is to be so filled with fear.


I blame the gays...since they are almost totally accepted in society the rightwingloons had to find another scapegoat...there is an election coming up after all.


----------



## masquerade

uscitizen said:


> The Islamophobia from the right is really amazing.
> How sad it is to be so filled with fear.



I am not Islamophobic.
I do not live in fear.
I am disgusted at the way the Muslim religion treat woman.  Period.


----------



## Wicked Jester

JakeStarkey said:


> TJ, sign or don't sign the permission slip.  You get to vote for school policy in school board elections and for the state school board.  You have no other vote.  Sign or don't sign.


Seriousy Jane, your liberal stupidity knows no bounds.


----------



## masquerade

del said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> A question if I may to all the parents of daughters.
> 
> Would YOU be okay with your daughter being segregated and asked to leave the prayer room, knowing the Muslim religion treats woman as second class citizens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure. why would it matter? orthodox jews do the same thing, IIRC.
> 
> do you think it would scar them for life?
Click to expand...

No.  But I do believe it would lead these girls to grow up disliking the Muslim religion.  Aren't we currently being preached to by this administration to be tolerant and respectful of the Muslim religion?  Yes, we are.  Until they start treating women as women should be treated, I have zero respect and tolerance for the Muslim religion.


----------



## uscitizen

si modo said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> the islamophobia from the right is really amazing.
> How sad it is to be so filled with fear.
> 
> 
> 
> i disagree with your implication.  It's not islamophobia, it's demanding equality under the law.
Click to expand...


huh?


----------



## Kalam

Jack Fate said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the women and the girls were told to leave.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know that they were told to leave?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because muslim men and women don't pray together.  Men are allowed to beat their wives and then they can't even pray together afterwards.  Nice religion.
Click to expand...


Rasul Allah (SAWS) would be surprised to hear that.

_Narrated Abu Sa'id; Abu Hurayrah: The Prophet said, *"When a man wakes himself at night and awakens his wife and they pray two rak'ahs together, they are recorded among the men and women who make much mention of Allah."*_ - Sunan Abu Dawud, Prayer, no. 1446.​
But don't let that stop you from being a stupid twit.


----------



## uscitizen

ConHog said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Islamophobia from the right is really amazing.
> How sad it is to be so filled with fear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not fear fool. I don't want my local school bringing students to my Christian church and having them pray either.
Click to expand...


And you claim to be a Christian?

Turn away the little children?


----------



## ConHog

Kalam said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know that they were told to leave?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because muslim men and women don't pray together.  Men are allowed to beat their wives and then they can't even pray together afterwards.  Nice religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rasul Allah (SAWS) would be surprised to hear that.
> 
> _Narrated Abu Sa'id; Abu Hurayrah: The Prophet said, *"When a man wakes himself at night and awakens his wife and they pray two rak'ahs together, they are recorded among the men and women who make much mention of Allah."*_ - Sunan Abu Dawud, Prayer, no. 1446.​
> But don't let that stop you from being a stupid twit.
Click to expand...



Are they allowed to worship together at mosque?


----------



## uscitizen

How many [people here have even been to a service in a Mosque?  Or been to an Islamic orientied cultural center?


----------



## ConHog

uscitizen said:


> How many [people here have even been to a service in a Mosque?  Or been to an Islamic orientied cultural center?



Islamice oriented culture center? Give me a break.

I have in fact been in three mosques, but only one during a service.


----------



## Si modo

uscitizen said:


> si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> the islamophobia from the right is really amazing.
> How sad it is to be so filled with fear.
> 
> 
> 
> i disagree with your implication.  It's not islamophobia, it's demanding equality under the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> huh?
Click to expand...

You know, the First Amendment?  "Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, ...."

This IS a public school.


----------



## Si modo

uscitizen said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Islamophobia from the right is really amazing.
> How sad it is to be so filled with fear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not fear fool. I don't want my local school bringing students to my Christian church and having them pray either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you claim to be a Christian?
> 
> Turn away the little children?
Click to expand...

If a public school took them there for prayer, or allowed them to pray, I bet he would.  I would.


----------



## uscitizen

ConHog said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many [people here have even been to a service in a Mosque?  Or been to an Islamic orientied cultural center?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islamice oriented culture center? Give me a break.
> 
> I have in fact been in three mosques, but only one during a service.
Click to expand...


Conhog is a Manchurian candidate.


----------



## uscitizen

Si modo said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not fear fool. I don't want my local school bringing students to my Christian church and having them pray either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you claim to be a Christian?
> 
> Turn away the little children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If a public school took them there for prayer, or allowed them to pray, I bet he would.  I would.
Click to expand...


Jesus would not have, according to the bible.


----------



## Kalam

ConHog said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because muslim men and women don't pray together.  Men are allowed to beat their wives and then they can't even pray together afterwards.  Nice religion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rasul Allah (SAWS) would be surprised to hear that.
> 
> _Narrated Abu Sa'id; Abu Hurayrah: The Prophet said, *"When a man wakes himself at night and awakens his wife and they pray two rak'ahs together, they are recorded among the men and women who make much mention of Allah."*_ - Sunan Abu Dawud, Prayer, no. 1446.​
> But don't let that stop you from being a stupid twit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are they allowed to worship together at mosque?
Click to expand...


Men and women in congregations pray on different sides of the mosque or with women behind men. Having men behind women during sujud would be awkward, to say the least.


----------



## Si modo

uscitizen said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you claim to be a Christian?
> 
> Turn away the little children?
> 
> 
> 
> If a public school took them there for prayer, or allowed them to pray, I bet he would.  I would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus would not have, according to the bible.
Click to expand...

You're not a fan of the First Amendment, I see.

I am.


----------



## Wicked Jester

masquerade said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> A question if I may to all the parents of daughters.
> 
> Would YOU be okay with your daughter being segregated and asked to leave the prayer room, knowing the Muslim religion treats woman as second class citizens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure. why would it matter? orthodox jews do the same thing, IIRC.
> 
> do you think it would scar them for life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  But I do believe it would lead these girls to grow up disliking the Muslim religion.  Aren't we currently being preached to by this administration to be tolerant and respectful of the Muslim religion?  Yes, we are.  Until they start treating women as women should be treated, I have zero respect and tolerance for the Muslim religion.
Click to expand...

It's not just the women who are subject to abuse behind the muslim religion, children suffer also. As the following clearly shows.
Middle-East-Info.org - Discrimination Against Women and Child Abuse in Arab states and Iran


----------



## Wicked Jester

Kalam said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rasul Allah (SAWS) would be surprised to hear that.
> 
> _Narrated Abu Sa'id; Abu Hurayrah: The Prophet said, *"When a man wakes himself at night and awakens his wife and they pray two rak'ahs together, they are recorded among the men and women who make much mention of Allah."*_ - Sunan Abu Dawud, Prayer, no. 1446.​
> But don't let that stop you from being a stupid twit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they allowed to worship together at mosque?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Men and women in congregations pray on different sides of the mosque or with women behind men. Having men behind women during sujud would be awkward, to say the least.
Click to expand...

Size the damn picture down, idiot!


----------



## Charles_Main

Wicked Jester said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure. why would it matter? orthodox jews do the same thing, IIRC.
> 
> do you think it would scar them for life?
> 
> 
> 
> No.  But I do believe it would lead these girls to grow up disliking the Muslim religion.  Aren't we currently being preached to by this administration to be tolerant and respectful of the Muslim religion?  Yes, we are.  Until they start treating women as women should be treated, I have zero respect and tolerance for the Muslim religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not just the women who are subject to abuse behind the muslim religion, children suffer also. As the following clearly shows.
> Middle-East-Info.org - Discrimination Against Women and Child Abuse in Arab states and Iran
Click to expand...


As do any non Muslims.


----------



## Kalam

Wicked Jester said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure. why would it matter? orthodox jews do the same thing, IIRC.
> 
> do you think it would scar them for life?
> 
> 
> 
> No.  But I do believe it would lead these girls to grow up disliking the Muslim religion.  Aren't we currently being preached to by this administration to be tolerant and respectful of the Muslim religion?  Yes, we are.  Until they start treating women as women should be treated, I have zero respect and tolerance for the Muslim religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not just the women who are subject to abuse behind the muslim religion, children suffer also. As the following clearly shows.
> Middle-East-Info.org - Discrimination Against Women and Child Abuse in Arab states and Iran
Click to expand...


You're aware that female genital mutilation is just as common in non-Muslim parts of Africa and that the little girls in that picture are the family members of those men, not their brides, yes?


----------



## 007

Once again the board liberals have thrown their "separation of church and state" argument out the window to facilitate their full support of the most violent, bloody, murderous bastard religion on earth. I guess it makes no difference to them that in the name of that religion, more Americans have met their death than any other heinous act of cowardice in history. Yeah go ahead. Take the kids to a mosque, lie to them, show them the girls are lower than the boys and then make them pray. It's all good. Home grown muslim converts work just as well as born into it when it comes to a terrorist. 

BUT DON'T YOU DARE, EVER, TELL A SCHOOL KID ABOUT A BIBLE OR TAKE THEM TO A CHURCH!!! Then the old "separation of church and state" line will come out again, and all of a sudden the atheism will flare up. It appears the only religion the liberals don't give a shit about having pushed on their kids is islam. More hypocrisy and STUPIDITY from the left.


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> TJ, sign or don't sign the permission slip.  You get to vote for school policy in school board elections and for the state school board.  You have no other vote.  Sign or don't sign.



If the permission slip covered all the activities the kids were expected to engage in, why did the school apologize?

Dumbass.


----------



## Kalam

Wicked Jester said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are they allowed to worship together at mosque?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Men and women in congregations pray on different sides of the mosque or with women behind men. Having men behind women during sujud would be awkward, to say the least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Size the damn picture down, idiot!
Click to expand...

You on the rag or something?


----------



## daveman

Si modo said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Islamophobia from the right is really amazing.
> How sad it is to be so filled with fear.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with your implication.  It's not Islamophobia, it's demanding equality under the law.
Click to expand...

Demanding equality for leftist special interest groups is wrong.  They're supposed to get special treatment, not equal treatment.


----------



## daveman

Kalam said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know that they were told to leave?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because muslim men and women don't pray together.  Men are allowed to beat their wives and then they can't even pray together afterwards.  Nice religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rasul Allah (SAWS) would be surprised to hear that.
> 
> _Narrated Abu Sa'id; Abu Hurayrah: The Prophet said, *"When a man wakes himself at night and awakens his wife and they pray two rak'ahs together, they are recorded among the men and women who make much mention of Allah."*_ - Sunan Abu Dawud, Prayer, no. 1446.​
> But don't let that stop you from being a stupid twit.
Click to expand...

Nothing there about him not beating her.  

It's funny what triggers your outrage.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Kalam said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  But I do believe it would lead these girls to grow up disliking the Muslim religion.  Aren't we currently being preached to by this administration to be tolerant and respectful of the Muslim religion?  Yes, we are.  Until they start treating women as women should be treated, I have zero respect and tolerance for the Muslim religion.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just the women who are subject to abuse behind the muslim religion, children suffer also. As the following clearly shows.
> Middle-East-Info.org - Discrimination Against Women and Child Abuse in Arab states and Iran
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're aware that female genital mutilation is just as common in non-Muslim parts of Africa and that the little girls in that picture are the family members of those men, not their brides, yes?
Click to expand...

I don't give a shit!......It's fucking abuse. Plain and simple.

Funny how you completely ignore the other instances of blatant abuse commonly practiced in that ''RELIGION".


----------



## Kalam

Wicked Jester said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just the women who are subject to abuse behind the muslim religion, children suffer also. As the following clearly shows.
> Middle-East-Info.org - Discrimination Against Women and Child Abuse in Arab states and Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're aware that female genital mutilation is just as common in non-Muslim parts of Africa and that the little girls in that picture are the family members of those men, not their brides, yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't give a shit!
Click to expand...


Then why post it in the first place?


----------



## Kalam

daveman said:


> Nothing there about him not beating her.


Clearly, it referred to praying _after _he beat her.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Kalam said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're aware that female genital mutilation is just as common in non-Muslim parts of Africa and that the little girls in that picture are the family members of those men, not their brides, yes?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a shit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why post it in the first place?
Click to expand...

To show the abuse that is practiced in your so-called "RELIGION".


----------



## Kalam

Wicked Jester said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a shit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why post it in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To show the abuse that is practiced in your so-called "RELIGION".
Click to expand...


Yet you "don't give a shit" that the practice is just as prevalent among Christians and members of other faith groups in Africa, or that a picture supposedly taken of child brides did not show brides at all.


----------



## Againsheila

Micky G. Jagger said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hear the outrage from the liberals.
> 
> American Thinker Blog: Public school children forced to pray to Allah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bogus. No one was forced to pray.
Click to expand...


You take a bunch of little boys, separate them from their authority figures and surround them by men praying and I guarantee you, they will pray...they will feel forced and they will feel scared.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Kalam said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing there about him not beating her.
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, it referred to praying _after _he beat her.
Click to expand...

Yeah, it takes a REAL MAN to beat the shit out of woman.

Muslim men are friggin' pussies....Nothing more!


----------



## Kalam

Wicked Jester said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing there about him not beating her.
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, it referred to praying _after _he beat her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it takes a REAL MAN to beat the shit out of woman.
> 
> Muslim men are friggin' pussies....Nothing more!
Click to expand...


You're such a fucking moron. Learn to detect obvious sarcasm.


----------



## daveman

Kalam said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  But I do believe it would lead these girls to grow up disliking the Muslim religion.  Aren't we currently being preached to by this administration to be tolerant and respectful of the Muslim religion?  Yes, we are.  Until they start treating women as women should be treated, I have zero respect and tolerance for the Muslim religion.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just the women who are subject to abuse behind the muslim religion, children suffer also. As the following clearly shows.
> Middle-East-Info.org - Discrimination Against Women and Child Abuse in Arab states and Iran
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're aware that female genital mutilation is just as common in non-Muslim parts of Africa and that the little girls in that picture are the family members of those men, not their brides, yes?
Click to expand...

Not according to Al Jazeera, they're not.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYmtaXQHEtw]YouTube - Hamas organises mass wedding in Gaza - 2 Aug 09[/ame]

Also:
Stolen Lives: Lebanon suffers problem of child brides. - Free Online Library
Dying for Love: Child Bride Dies After Sex Organs Rupture - Atlas Shrugs
The reaction to that girl's death:
Yemeni Muslim Brotherhood Leader Fights Proposed Law Banning Child Brides  Publications  Family Security Matters

And:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ms8tnn8klF8&]YouTube - 8 year old Saudi Child Bride (SHOCKING)[/ame]

You probably shouldn't lie about Islam when the truth is so easy to find.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Pale Rider said:


> Once again the board liberals have thrown their "separation of church and state" argument out the window to facilitate their full support of the most violent, bloody, murderous bastard religion on earth. I guess it makes no difference to them that in the name of that religion, more Americans have met their death than any other heinous act of cowardice in history. Yeah go ahead. Take the kids to a mosque, lie to them, show them the girls are lower than the boys and then make them pray. It's all good. Home grown muslim converts work just as well as born into it when it comes to a terrorist.
> 
> BUT DON'T YOU DARE, EVER, TELL A SCHOOL KID ABOUT A BIBLE OR TAKE THEM TO A CHURCH!!! Then the old "separation of church and state" line will come out again, and all of a sudden the atheism will flare up. It appears the only religion the liberals don't give a shit about having pushed on their kids is islam. More hypocrisy and STUPIDITY from the left.



You are a silly lost rider, are you not?

The issue is parental permission not your loony political lack of sense.

Sign or don't sign the parental permission slip is the point here.

Get on board and stop swimming around the ship.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Kalam said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, it referred to praying _after _he beat her.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it takes a REAL MAN to beat the shit out of woman.
> 
> Muslim men are friggin' pussies....Nothing more!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're such a fucking moron. Learn to detect obvious sarcasm.
Click to expand...

NO!......I know all about you. You're one of the extremist fucks. You've made that fact VERY CLEAR in the Rachel Corrie thread.


----------



## daveman

Kalam said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing there about him not beating her.
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, it referred to praying _after _he beat her.
Click to expand...


That's what happens when you treat women like property.


----------



## Wicked Jester

daveman said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just the women who are subject to abuse behind the muslim religion, children suffer also. As the following clearly shows.
> Middle-East-Info.org - Discrimination Against Women and Child Abuse in Arab states and Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're aware that female genital mutilation is just as common in non-Muslim parts of Africa and that the little girls in that picture are the family members of those men, not their brides, yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not according to Al Jazeera, they're not.
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYmtaXQHEtw]YouTube - Hamas organises mass wedding in Gaza - 2 Aug 09[/ame]
> 
> Also:
> Stolen Lives: Lebanon suffers problem of child brides. - Free Online Library
> Dying for Love: Child Bride Dies After Sex Organs Rupture - Atlas Shrugs
> The reaction to that girl's death:
> Yemeni Muslim Brotherhood Leader Fights Proposed Law Banning Child Brides  Publications  Family Security Matters
> 
> And:
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ms8tnn8klF8&]YouTube - 8 year old Saudi Child Bride (SHOCKING)[/ame]
> 
> You probably shouldn't lie about Islam when the truth is so easy to find.
Click to expand...

Exactly!


----------



## Kalam

daveman said:


> Not according to Al Jazeera, they're not.


I'm sorry; at what point are they identified as the brides? Even Worldnetdaily felt obliged to print a reluctant retraction of that claim:

Hamas denies holding mass kiddie marriage

Good to know that you'll believe anything as long as it can be used to portray Islam negatively. 



daveman said:


> Also:
> Stolen Lives: Lebanon suffers problem of child brides. - Free Online Library
> Dying for Love: Child Bride Dies After Sex Organs Rupture - Atlas Shrugs
> The reaction to that girl's death:
> Yemeni Muslim Brotherhood Leader Fights Proposed Law Banning Child Brides  Publications  Family Security Matters
> 
> And:
> YouTube - 8 year old Saudi Child Bride (SHOCKING)
> 
> You probably shouldn't lie about Islam when the truth is so easy to find.


I never claimed that this wasn't an issue; I specifically and correctly pointed out that the Hamas-sponsored mass wedding did not include "child brides." You probably shouldn't lie about what I said when my posts are right here.


----------



## Kalam

Wicked Jester said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it takes a REAL MAN to beat the shit out of woman.
> 
> Muslim men are friggin' pussies....Nothing more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're such a fucking moron. Learn to detect obvious sarcasm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO!......I know all about you. You're one of the extremist fucks. You've made that fact VERY CLEAR in the Rachel Corrie thread.
Click to expand...


Right. Any Muslim that doesn't kowtow to American and Israeli interests is an "extremist" according to your ilk.


----------



## Kalam

daveman said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing there about him not beating her.
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, it referred to praying _after _he beat her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what happens when you treat women like property.
Click to expand...


Then you'll be pleased to hear that I don't.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Kalam said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're such a fucking moron. Learn to detect obvious sarcasm.
> 
> 
> 
> NO!......I know all about you. You're one of the extremist fucks. You've made that fact VERY CLEAR in the Rachel Corrie thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right. Any Muslim that doesn't kowtow to American and Israeli interests is an "extremist" according to your ilk.
Click to expand...

NO!......your own words self identified. Deal with it!.......And deal with the FACT that this great country will do whatever it takes to crush you!.......Crush you like the dirty lil' cockroaches those of your ILK truly are.


----------



## 007

JakeStarkey said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again the board liberals have thrown their "separation of church and state" argument out the window to facilitate their full support of the most violent, bloody, murderous bastard religion on earth. I guess it makes no difference to them that in the name of that religion, more Americans have met their death than any other heinous act of cowardice in history. Yeah go ahead. Take the kids to a mosque, lie to them, show them the girls are lower than the boys and then make them pray. It's all good. Home grown muslim converts work just as well as born into it when it comes to a terrorist.
> 
> BUT DON'T YOU DARE, EVER, TELL A SCHOOL KID ABOUT A BIBLE OR TAKE THEM TO A CHURCH!!! Then the old "separation of church and state" line will come out again, and all of a sudden the atheism will flare up. It appears the only religion the liberals don't give a shit about having pushed on their kids is islam. More hypocrisy and STUPIDITY from the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a silly lost rider, are you not?
> 
> The issue is parental permission not your loony political lack of sense.
> 
> Sign or don't sign the parental permission slip is the point here.
> 
> Get on board and stop swimming around the ship.
Click to expand...


Little jakey... ignorance isn't pretty, even when you do it.


----------



## Kalam

Wicked Jester said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO!......I know all about you. You're one of the extremist fucks. You've made that fact VERY CLEAR in the Rachel Corrie thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right. Any Muslim that doesn't kowtow to American and Israeli interests is an "extremist" according to your ilk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO!......your own words self identified. Deal with it!.......And deal with the FACT that this great country will do whatever it takes to crush you!.......Crush you like the dirty lil' cockroaches those of your ILK truly are.
Click to expand...


Tough guy, huh? You sure are taking your time.


----------



## daveman

Kalam said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not according to Al Jazeera, they're not.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry; at what point are they identified as the brides? Even Worldnetdaily felt obliged to print a reluctant retraction of that claim:
> 
> Hamas denies holding mass kiddie marriage
> 
> Good to know that you'll believe anything as long as it can be used to portray Islam negatively.
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also:
> Stolen Lives: Lebanon suffers problem of child brides. - Free Online Library
> Dying for Love: Child Bride Dies After Sex Organs Rupture - Atlas Shrugs
> The reaction to that girl's death:
> Yemeni Muslim Brotherhood Leader Fights Proposed Law Banning Child Brides  Publications  Family Security Matters
> 
> And:
> YouTube - 8 year old Saudi Child Bride (SHOCKING)
> 
> You probably shouldn't lie about Islam when the truth is so easy to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never claimed that this wasn't an issue; I specifically and correctly pointed out that the Hamas-sponsored mass wedding did not include "child brides." You probably shouldn't lie about what I said when my posts are right here.
Click to expand...

Given that there is so much undeniably wrong with Islam, why do you even bother trying to whitewash it?  Do you think your feeble "Nuh-UH!!"s will sway anyone with eyes and ears?


----------



## daveman

Kalam said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, it referred to praying _after _he beat her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what happens when you treat women like property.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you'll be pleased to hear that I don't.
Click to expand...

But you refuse to condemn those of your brothers who do.

Don't bother trying now.  It wouldn't be sincere.


----------



## jillian

del said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> A question if I may to all the parents of daughters.
> 
> Would YOU be okay with your daughter being segregated and asked to leave the prayer room, knowing the Muslim religion treats woman as second class citizens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure. why would it matter? orthodox jews do the same thing, IIRC.
> 
> do you think it would scar them for life?
Click to expand...


sorry, del. that isn't correct. men and women are separated in ORTHODOX temples, but all are allowed to be present at services. Women in orthodox temples don't participate in the actual service. That isn't so in some conservative and in all reform temples. And in no case are women excluded from services.

In islam, women are not permitted to be present at prayer.

But that is neither here nor there. I have no problem with kids learning about other religions as part of a comprehensive comparative religion program. I think those things foster understanding and stop the kind of incessant hatred that we hear from loons of every stripe.


----------



## 007

Wicked Jester said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO!......I know all about you. You're one of the extremist fucks. You've made that fact VERY CLEAR in the Rachel Corrie thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right. Any Muslim that doesn't kowtow to American and Israeli interests is an "extremist" according to your ilk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO!......your own words self identified. Deal with it!.......And deal with the FACT that this great country will do whatever it takes to crush you!.......Crush you like the dirty lil' cockroaches those of your ILK truly are.
Click to expand...


I'll tell ya something else about kalam WJ, he had islamic writing in his sig line supporting jihad, and got caught. Probably figured no one would ever be able to decipher it. He won't come right out and say it here, but he's in full support of the attacks on 9/11. He's a full blown, muslims piece of shit right in lock step with all the islamic teachings of hate, kill the infidel, beat your wife to death, honor kill your daughters, the whole nine yards bat shit crazy bloody death. Yeah he's a piece of work alright. He's a steaming pile of pig shit is what he is.


----------



## Charles_Main

jillian said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> A question if I may to all the parents of daughters.
> 
> Would YOU be okay with your daughter being segregated and asked to leave the prayer room, knowing the Muslim religion treats woman as second class citizens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure. why would it matter? orthodox jews do the same thing, IIRC.
> 
> do you think it would scar them for life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sorry, del. that isn't correct. men and women are separated in ORTHODOX temples, but all are allowed to be present at services. Women in orthodox temples don't participate in the actual service. That isn't so in some conservative and in all reform temples. And in no case are women excluded from services.
> 
> In islam, women are not permitted to be present at prayer.
> 
> But that is neither here nor there. I have no problem with kids learning about other religions as part of a comprehensive comparative religion program. I think those things foster understanding and stop the kind of incessant hatred that we hear from loons of every stripe.
Click to expand...


Teaching the about other religions is fine, making the prey to Allah is not.


----------



## Kalam

daveman said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not according to Al Jazeera, they're not.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry; at what point are they identified as the brides? Even Worldnetdaily felt obliged to print a reluctant retraction of that claim:
> 
> Hamas denies holding mass kiddie marriage
> 
> Good to know that you'll believe anything as long as it can be used to portray Islam negatively.
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also:
> Stolen Lives: Lebanon suffers problem of child brides. - Free Online Library
> Dying for Love: Child Bride Dies After Sex Organs Rupture - Atlas Shrugs
> The reaction to that girl's death:
> Yemeni Muslim Brotherhood Leader Fights Proposed Law Banning Child Brides  Publications  Family Security Matters
> 
> And:
> YouTube - 8 year old Saudi Child Bride (SHOCKING)
> 
> You probably shouldn't lie about Islam when the truth is so easy to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never claimed that this wasn't an issue; I specifically and correctly pointed out that the Hamas-sponsored mass wedding did not include "child brides." You probably shouldn't lie about what I said when my posts are right here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Given that there is so much undeniably wrong with Islam, why do you even bother trying to whitewash it?  Do you think your feeble "Nuh-UH!!"s will sway anyone with eyes and ears?
Click to expand...

Shit-flinging on your part is not tantamount to whitewashing on mine. Please explain how disproving your claim is a "feeble" argument.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Pale Rider said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right. Any Muslim that doesn't kowtow to American and Israeli interests is an "extremist" according to your ilk.
> 
> 
> 
> NO!......your own words self identified. Deal with it!.......And deal with the FACT that this great country will do whatever it takes to crush you!.......Crush you like the dirty lil' cockroaches those of your ILK truly are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll tell ya something else about kalam WJ, he had islamic writing in his sig line supporting jihad, and got caught. Probably figured no one would ever be able to decipher it. He won't come right out and say it here, but he's in full support of the attacks on 9/11. He's a full blown, muslims piece of shit right in lock step with all the islamic teachings of hate, kill the infidel, beat your wife to death, honor kill your daughters, the whole nine yards bat shit crazy bloody death. Yeah he's a piece of work alright. He's a steaming pile of pig shit is what he is.
Click to expand...

Trust me, i'm on to that SOB like a fly on festering shit!


----------



## Sunni Man

jillian said:


> In islam, women are not permitted to be present at prayer.



That is 100% wrong Jillian.

In the Mosque there will be a men"s prayer area and a women's prayer area.

Women are allowed to come to EVERY prayer in the Mosque.


----------



## jillian

Sunni Man said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> some conservative and in all reform tem
> In islam, women are not permitted to be present at prayer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is 100% wrong Jillian.
> 
> In the Mosque there will be a men"s prayer area and a women's prayer area.
> 
> Women are allowed to come to EVERY prayer in the Mosque.
Click to expand...


Then my understanding may have been incorrect. But it was actually aside from the point of the post.


----------



## Kalam

Pale Rider said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right. Any Muslim that doesn't kowtow to American and Israeli interests is an "extremist" according to your ilk.
> 
> 
> 
> NO!......your own words self identified. Deal with it!.......And deal with the FACT that this great country will do whatever it takes to crush you!.......Crush you like the dirty lil' cockroaches those of your ILK truly are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll tell ya something else about kalam WJ, he had islamic writing in his sig line supporting jihad, and got caught. Probably figured no one would ever be able to decipher it. He won't come right out and say it here, but he's in full support of the attacks on 9/11. He's a full blown, muslims piece of shit right in lock step with all the islamic teachings of hate, kill the infidel, beat your wife to death, honor kill your daughters, the whole nine yards bat shit crazy bloody death. Yeah he's a piece of work alright. He's a steaming pile of pig shit is what he is.
Click to expand...


Something about jihad, al-qalam, and as-sayf? Trust me, Pole Rider, I don't doubt your ability to copy and paste Arabic text into Google Translate. 

Did the CIA ever get back to you about that?


----------



## Wicked Jester

Kalam said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO!......your own words self identified. Deal with it!.......And deal with the FACT that this great country will do whatever it takes to crush you!.......Crush you like the dirty lil' cockroaches those of your ILK truly are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell ya something else about kalam WJ, he had islamic writing in his sig line supporting jihad, and got caught. Probably figured no one would ever be able to decipher it. He won't come right out and say it here, but he's in full support of the attacks on 9/11. He's a full blown, muslims piece of shit right in lock step with all the islamic teachings of hate, kill the infidel, beat your wife to death, honor kill your daughters, the whole nine yards bat shit crazy bloody death. Yeah he's a piece of work alright. He's a steaming pile of pig shit is what he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Something about jihad, al-qalam, and as-sayf? Trust me, Pole Rider, I don't doubt your ability to copy and paste Arabic text into Google Translate.
> 
> Did the CIA ever get back to you about that?
Click to expand...


----------



## 007

Kalam said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO!......your own words self identified. Deal with it!.......And deal with the FACT that this great country will do whatever it takes to crush you!.......Crush you like the dirty lil' cockroaches those of your ILK truly are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell ya something else about kalam WJ, he had islamic writing in his sig line supporting jihad, and got caught. Probably figured no one would ever be able to decipher it. He won't come right out and say it here, but he's in full support of the attacks on 9/11. He's a full blown, muslims piece of shit right in lock step with all the islamic teachings of hate, kill the infidel, beat your wife to death, honor kill your daughters, the whole nine yards bat shit crazy bloody death. Yeah he's a piece of work alright. He's a steaming pile of pig shit is what he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Something about jihad, al-qalam, and as-sayf? Trust me, Pole Rider, I don't doubt your ability to copy and paste Arabic text into Google Translate.
> 
> Did the CIA ever get back to you about that?
Click to expand...


Get a little visit from the FBI did ya shit bag? Toned down your jihad rhetoric aye? 

Go suck a pigs dick you filthy sons a bitch. Get the fuck otta America, move to Iran.


----------



## Si modo

daveman said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what happens when you treat women like property.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you'll be pleased to hear that I don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you refuse to condemn those of your brothers who do.
> 
> Don't bother trying now.  It wouldn't be sincere.
Click to expand...

Kalam obviously isn't familiar with Edmund Burke or the term 'tacit approval'.

It's slime.


----------



## gautama

Wicked Jester said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO!......your own words self identified. Deal with it!.......And deal with the FACT that this great country will do whatever it takes to crush you!.......Crush you like the dirty lil' cockroaches those of your ILK truly are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell ya something else about kalam WJ, he had islamic writing in his sig line supporting jihad, and got caught. Probably figured no one would ever be able to decipher it. He won't come right out and say it here, but he's in full support of the attacks on 9/11. He's a full blown, muslims piece of shit right in lock step with all the islamic teachings of hate, kill the infidel, beat your wife to death, honor kill your daughters, the whole nine yards bat shit crazy bloody death. Yeah he's a piece of work alright. He's a steaming pile of pig shit is what he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trust me, i'm on to that SOB like a fly on festering shit!
Click to expand...


Pale Rider, Wicked Jester.....and all of you that are anti the Islamic CAMELSHIT spread by that Islamic Shithead Kalaam, and the Obamarrhoidal LIEbturds......I'm fer ya 1000% !!!


----------



## Sunni Man

Why are you guys picking on Kalam?

He is a very moderate muslim from what I have seen.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Pale Rider said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again the board liberals have thrown their "separation of church and state" argument out the window to facilitate their full support of the most violent, bloody, murderous bastard religion on earth. I guess it makes no difference to them that in the name of that religion, more Americans have met their death than any other heinous act of cowardice in history. Yeah go ahead. Take the kids to a mosque, lie to them, show them the girls are lower than the boys and then make them pray. It's all good. Home grown muslim converts work just as well as born into it when it comes to a terrorist.
> 
> BUT DON'T YOU DARE, EVER, TELL A SCHOOL KID ABOUT A BIBLE OR TAKE THEM TO A CHURCH!!! Then the old "separation of church and state" line will come out again, and all of a sudden the atheism will flare up. It appears the only religion the liberals don't give a shit about having pushed on their kids is islam. More hypocrisy and STUPIDITY from the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a silly lost rider, are you not?
> 
> The issue is parental permission not your loony political lack of sense.
> 
> Sign or don't sign the parental permission slip is the point here.
> 
> Get on board and stop swimming around the ship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Little jakey... ignorance isn't pretty, even when you do it.
Click to expand...


You are still p'wnd here.  This is not about political or religious feelings.  Anyone can have those, but they have to fit with the law.  The issue here is parental rights in signing or not signing the permission slip.

Who cares if you don't like it?


----------



## Jack Fate

JakeStarkey said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a silly lost rider, are you not?
> 
> The issue is parental permission not your loony political lack of sense.
> 
> Sign or don't sign the parental permission slip is the point here.
> 
> Get on board and stop swimming around the ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little jakey... ignorance isn't pretty, even when you do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are still p'wnd here.  This is not about political or religious feelings.  Anyone can have those, but they have to fit with the law.  The issue here is parental rights in signing or not signing the permission slip.
> 
> Who cares if you don't like it?
Click to expand...


You're missing the point.  Permission slip is not the issue.  The school said one thing and then did something different.  There was no mention of indoctrination or prayer.  That's why the school apologized.  You don't apologize unless you did something wrong.

You have a misperception.  The school is not the boss.  The parents are.  That may be hard to comprehend for a statist like you.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Jack Fate said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Little jakey... ignorance isn't pretty, even when you do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are still p'wnd here.  This is not about political or religious feelings.  Anyone can have those, but they have to fit with the law.  The issue here is parental rights in signing or not signing the permission slip.
> 
> Who cares if you don't like it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're missing the point.  Permission slip is not the issue.  The school said one thing and then did something different.  There was no mention of indoctrination or prayer.  That's why the school apologized.  You don't apologize unless you did something wrong.
> 
> You have a misperception.  The school is not the boss.  The parents are.  That may be hard to comprehend for a statist like you.
Click to expand...


You have two misperceptions you need to clear up.

One, the school is in charge.  If you don't like it, then you remove your child.

Two, I think what you are calling "indoctrination or prayer" was cultural exchange, and I believe someone among the parents or opponents or the program are lying.

The school took the easy way out, and that was wrong.  The principal and superintendent should have called an open meeting with the media there with the families and explained exactly what happened.

That is how life in public is handled.  You, Jack Fate, are not an island to yourself.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Jack Fate said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Little jakey... ignorance isn't pretty, even when you do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are still p'wnd here.  This is not about political or religious feelings.  Anyone can have those, but they have to fit with the law.  The issue here is parental rights in signing or not signing the permission slip.
> 
> Who cares if you don't like it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're missing the point.  Permission slip is not the issue.  The school said one thing and then did something different.  There was no mention of indoctrination or prayer.  That's why the school apologized.  You don't apologize unless you did something wrong.
> 
> You have a misperception.  The school is not the boss.  The parents are.  That may be hard to comprehend for a statist like you.
Click to expand...


You have two misperceptions you need to clear up.

One, the school is in charge.  If you don't like it, then you remove your child.

Two, I think what you are calling "indoctrination or prayer" was cultural exchange, and I believe someone among the parents or opponents of the program are lying.

The school took the easy way out, and that was wrong.  The principal and superintendent should have called an open meeting with the media there with the families and explained exactly what happened.

That is how life in public is handled.  You, Jack Fate, are not an island to yourself.


----------



## Ravi




----------



## Jack Fate

JakeStarkey said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are still p'wnd here.  This is not about political or religious feelings.  Anyone can have those, but they have to fit with the law.  The issue here is parental rights in signing or not signing the permission slip.
> 
> Who cares if you don't like it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're missing the point.  Permission slip is not the issue.  The school said one thing and then did something different.  There was no mention of indoctrination or prayer.  That's why the school apologized.  You don't apologize unless you did something wrong.
> 
> You have a misperception.  The school is not the boss.  The parents are.  That may be hard to comprehend for a statist like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have two misperceptions you need to clear up.
> 
> One, the school is in charge.  If you don't like it, then you remove your child.
> 
> Two, I think what you are calling "indoctrination or prayer" was cultural exchange, and I believe someone among the parents or opponents or the program are lying.
> 
> The school took the easy way out, and that was wrong.  The principal and superintendent should have called an open meeting with the media there with the families and explained exactly what happened.
> 
> That is how life in public is handled.  You, Jack Fate, are not an island to yourself.
Click to expand...


The school is in charge of the teachers, not the children or the parents.  You need to learn and understand that.  That's why they apologized.  You obviously do not understand America.  Where do you live?


----------



## ABikerSailor

Quick question......unless the kids are the children of sheeple who blindly follow their political party, how the fuck is just 1 afternoon going to turn these kids into Muslims?

I'll give you a hint, it won't.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Jack Fate said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're missing the point.  Permission slip is not the issue.  The school said one thing and then did something different.  There was no mention of indoctrination or prayer.  That's why the school apologized.  You don't apologize unless you did something wrong.
> 
> You have a misperception.  The school is not the boss.  The parents are.  That may be hard to comprehend for a statist like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have two misperceptions you need to clear up.
> 
> One, the school is in charge.  If you don't like it, then you remove your child.
> 
> Two, I think what you are calling "indoctrination or prayer" was cultural exchange, and I believe someone among the parents or opponents or the program are lying.
> 
> The school took the easy way out, and that was wrong.  The principal and superintendent should have called an open meeting with the media there with the families and explained exactly what happened.
> 
> That is how life in public is handled.  You, Jack Fate, are not an island to yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The school is in charge of the teachers, not the children or the parents.  You need to learn and understand that.  That's why they apologized.  You obviously do not understand America.  Where do you live?
Click to expand...

Oh, he understands but, he's now dug himself into a hole, YET AGAIN, that he can't get out of so, he's forced to run with his abject stupidity.

Lets just hope he's not a parent, because he's obvioulsy fuckin' clueless.


----------



## Jack Fate

ABikerSailor said:


> Quick question......unless the kids are the children of sheeple who blindly follow their political party, how the fuck is just 1 afternoon going to turn these kids into Muslims?
> 
> I'll give you a hint, it won't.



That's not the point.  The point is the entire thing was dishonest.  Something a cult would do.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Nope, TJ and JF, the world does not operate the way you want.  You are the ones in the hole, and you are getting buried by both (1) the logic people are piling on you, and (2) your silliness of the OP.

The board and superintendent are in charge of everything that has to do with the school, period.  Come on grounds with an attitude or act that way in a school meeting, and you will leave in handcuffs.

If you don't like it, withdraw your children as students.

That is as far as your independent rights go.


----------



## Jack Fate

JakeStarkey said:


> Nope, TJ and JF, the world does not operate the way you want.  You are the ones in the hole, and you are getting buried by both (1) the logic people are piling on you, and (2) your silliness of the OP.
> 
> The board and superintendent are in charge of everything that has to do with the school, period.  Come on grounds with an attitude or act that way in a school meeting, and you will leave in handcuffs.
> 
> If you don't live it, withdraw your children as students.
> 
> That is as far as your independent rights go.



Who in the hell do you think you're talking to?  I raised 5 of my own and live one block from the grade school and have been involved in public schools all my life.  I know how things work.  Go peddle that crap to some liberal.


----------



## bodecea

I must have missed something in the Parental Outrage Class....cause I didn't go all ape shit when my daughter visited the local Catholic Missions in San Diego and Oceanside.  Nor when they went to a local Synagogue while studying Anne Frank and the Holocaust.


----------



## Wicked Jester

ABikerSailor said:


> Quick question......unless the kids are the children of sheeple who blindly follow their political party, how the fuck is just 1 afternoon going to turn these kids into Muslims?
> 
> I'll give you a hint, it won't.


So, you would have no problem with signing a permission slip for your kid/kids to attend a rally. Not being told the rally is for Sarah Palin, and the kids will eventually have to wear pro-Palin T-shirts, wave the pro-Palin signs, and sing the praises of Palin?

You wouldn't pissed off about it when you found out?

LMAO!

Face it!....It's not up to the school to take them to a mosque and allow the children to pray. It's not even about it being an Islamic mosque. The same goes for ANY religion. PUBLIC school officials should NEVER have allowed it to happen.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Pull your head out, Jack Fate.  I am talking to someone who thinks he can walk into a superindent's office and dictate how things will be.  That is not the way it is or ever will be.  Don't like it, withdraw your child.  Run for the school board, but don't act the idiot here.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Wicked Jester said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question......unless the kids are the children of sheeple who blindly follow their political party, how the fuck is just 1 afternoon going to turn these kids into Muslims?
> 
> I'll give you a hint, it won't.
> 
> 
> 
> So, you would have no problem with signing a permission slip for your kid/kids to attend a rally. Not being told the rally is for Sarah Palin, and the kids will eventually have to wear pro-Palin T-shirts, wave the pro-Palin signs, and sing the praises of Palin?
> 
> You wouldn't pissed off about it when you found out?
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> Face it!....It's not up to the school to take them to a mosque and allow the children to pray. It's not even about it being an Islamic mosque. The same goes for ANY religion. PUBLIC school officials should NEVER have allowed it to happen.
Click to expand...


That is not the situation, though obviously in your lying you are hoping to convince other people that it is.  You, TJ, are the sheeple.


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> I must have missed something in the Parental Outrage Class....cause I didn't go all ape shit when my daughter visited the local Catholic Missions in San Diego and Oceanside.  Nor when they went to a local Synagogue while studying Anne Frank and the Holocaust.


Apples and Oranges. You obvioulsy don't get it........Was your daughter seperated and told it was ok to pray, even though that may go against your beliefs. That it may go against the beliefs you are trying to instill?


----------



## JakeStarkey

No, TJ, you are lying.  That is not what happened.  Tell the truth, please.


----------



## ConHog

you libbies are such liars. If this class had went to a Christian school and prayed everyone of you would have been down at the school protesting.

Now is it a big deal? No  , not really as ABS says one afternoon isnt going to fuck a kid up, and certainly the school apologized and won't let it happen again. BUT, it was wrong. The fact that you can't just admit that proves what a bunch of low life idiots you are. 

PS - Ravi, I have a question for you - If you think Islam is so great and peaceful why did you get so outraged over my stated hope, and I do wish it for you, that you marry a devout Muslim? Maybe Sunni or Kalam would take you on as wives 2 and 3.


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> I must have missed something in the Parental Outrage Class....cause I didn't go all ape shit when my daughter visited the local Catholic Missions in San Diego and Oceanside.  Nor when they went to a local Synagogue while studying Anne Frank and the Holocaust.


Lets even put into a more clear context for ya'!

How would you feel if while on that PUBLIC shool field trip to the Catholic Mission, your child was led into the church and was allowed to sit and listen to a priest give a sermon on the deviance of homosexuals. Allowed to sit and listen to the fact that they will eventually burn in a lake o' fire due to their deviant ways.

YOU would have no problem with that....When nothing on the "permission slip" stated that it would happen?

LMAO!


----------



## syrenn

Kalam said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rasul Allah (SAWS) would be surprised to hear that.
> 
> _Narrated Abu Sa'id; Abu Hurayrah: The Prophet said, *"When a man wakes himself at night and awakens his wife and they pray two rak'ahs together, they are recorded among the men and women who make much mention of Allah."*_ - Sunan Abu Dawud, Prayer, no. 1446.​
> But don't let that stop you from being a stupid twit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they allowed to worship together at mosque?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Men and women in congregations pray on different sides of the mosque or with women behind men. Having men behind women during sujud would be awkward, to say the least.
Click to expand...


Now if they were in mini skirts i would agree with you. Unless you are saying all the men are perves and cant control themselves, peeking up womens asses. You know not keeping their mind on god but the ass in front of them. Then again what if the men  are gay?  That could be an issue.


----------



## syrenn

JakeStarkey said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again the board liberals have thrown their "separation of church and state" argument out the window to facilitate their full support of the most violent, bloody, murderous bastard religion on earth. I guess it makes no difference to them that in the name of that religion, more Americans have met their death than any other heinous act of cowardice in history. Yeah go ahead. Take the kids to a mosque, lie to them, show them the girls are lower than the boys and then make them pray. It's all good. Home grown muslim converts work just as well as born into it when it comes to a terrorist.
> 
> BUT DON'T YOU DARE, EVER, TELL A SCHOOL KID ABOUT A BIBLE OR TAKE THEM TO A CHURCH!!! Then the old "separation of church and state" line will come out again, and all of a sudden the atheism will flare up. It appears the only religion the liberals don't give a shit about having pushed on their kids is islam. More hypocrisy and STUPIDITY from the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a silly lost rider, are you not?
> 
> The issue is parental permission not your loony political lack of sense.
> 
> Sign or don't sign the parental permission slip is the point here.
> 
> Get on board and stop swimming around the ship.
Click to expand...



They signed a permission slip:

To view the architecture and observe the prayer. No more and no less. Anything else beyond that permission is wrong.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Then I would imagine that if the evangelical pastor was doing that, you made a mistake in not withdrawing your child from the trip, because the school told the parents what was going to happen.


----------



## JakeStarkey

syrenn said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again the board liberals have thrown their "separation of church and state" argument out the window to facilitate their full support of the most violent, bloody, murderous bastard religion on earth. I guess it makes no difference to them that in the name of that religion, more Americans have met their death than any other heinous act of cowardice in history. Yeah go ahead. Take the kids to a mosque, lie to them, show them the girls are lower than the boys and then make them pray. It's all good. Home grown muslim converts work just as well as born into it when it comes to a terrorist.
> 
> BUT DON'T YOU DARE, EVER, TELL A SCHOOL KID ABOUT A BIBLE OR TAKE THEM TO A CHURCH!!! Then the old "separation of church and state" line will come out again, and all of a sudden the atheism will flare up. It appears the only religion the liberals don't give a shit about having pushed on their kids is islam. More hypocrisy and STUPIDITY from the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a silly lost rider, are you not?
> 
> The issue is parental permission not your loony political lack of sense.
> 
> Sign or don't sign the parental permission slip is the point here.
> 
> Get on board and stop swimming around the ship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They signed a permission slip:
> 
> To view the architecture and observe the prayer. No more and no less. Anything else beyond that permission is wrong.
Click to expand...


If the parents can prove that, then they have a case.  What I am hearing from some here between the lines that it would have been OK if the kids had gone in the same situation to a house of faith in which the parents believed.  That is hypocritical.


----------



## Kalam

syrenn said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are they allowed to worship together at mosque?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Men and women in congregations pray on different sides of the mosque or with women behind men. Having men behind women during sujud would be awkward, to say the least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now if they were in mini skirts i would agree with you. Unless you are saying all the men are perves and cant control themselves, peeking up womens asses. You know not keeping their mind on god but the ass in front of them. Then again what if the men  are gay?  That could be an issue.
Click to expand...


When your face is inches away from a woman who is in that position, God is probably not going to be the first thing on your mind regardless of whether she's wearing a skirt or not. This isn't unreasonable and you know it.


----------



## Wicked Jester

JakeStarkey said:


> Then I would imagine that if the evangelical pastor was doing that, you made a mistake in not withdrawing your child from the trip, because the school told the parents what was going to happen.


What the fuck are you talking about, Jane?


----------



## syrenn

jillian said:


> But that is neither here nor there. I have no problem with kids learning about other religions as part of a comprehensive comparative religion program. I think those things foster understanding and stop the kind of incessant hatred that we hear from loons of every stripe.



Agreed. But how would it be if they took jewish and muslim children into a catholic church, made them kneel, gave them each a wafer and a sip of something to drink. I don't think that would go over so well.

Observing other religions prayers is one thing, participating in them is something totally different.


----------



## ConHog

syrenn said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again the board liberals have thrown their "separation of church and state" argument out the window to facilitate their full support of the most violent, bloody, murderous bastard religion on earth. I guess it makes no difference to them that in the name of that religion, more Americans have met their death than any other heinous act of cowardice in history. Yeah go ahead. Take the kids to a mosque, lie to them, show them the girls are lower than the boys and then make them pray. It's all good. Home grown muslim converts work just as well as born into it when it comes to a terrorist.
> 
> BUT DON'T YOU DARE, EVER, TELL A SCHOOL KID ABOUT A BIBLE OR TAKE THEM TO A CHURCH!!! Then the old "separation of church and state" line will come out again, and all of a sudden the atheism will flare up. It appears the only religion the liberals don't give a shit about having pushed on their kids is islam. More hypocrisy and STUPIDITY from the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a silly lost rider, are you not?
> 
> The issue is parental permission not your loony political lack of sense.
> 
> Sign or don't sign the parental permission slip is the point here.
> 
> Get on board and stop swimming around the ship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They signed a permission slip:
> 
> To view the architecture and observe the prayer. No more and no less. Anything else beyond that permission is wrong.
Click to expand...




Not to mention that a permission slip can't grant a school the right to do something which ins unconstitutional. That is the part they are missing.


----------



## Wicked Jester

JakeStarkey said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a silly lost rider, are you not?
> 
> The issue is parental permission not your loony political lack of sense.
> 
> Sign or don't sign the parental permission slip is the point here.
> 
> Get on board and stop swimming around the ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They signed a permission slip:
> 
> To view the architecture and observe the prayer. No more and no less. Anything else beyond that permission is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the parents can prove that, then they have a case.  What I am hearing from some here between the lines that it would have been OK if the kids had gone in the same situation to a house of faith in which the parents believed.  That is hypocritical.
Click to expand...

It was already clearly proven hence, the superintendent apologized. And what you are hearing is not what's being said.....Get a fucking clue!

Clearly the parents knew the students were going to a house of worship. No where in that permission slip did it state they would be participating in prayers towards Allah during the trip to the house of worship.


----------



## syrenn

JakeStarkey said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a silly lost rider, are you not?
> 
> The issue is parental permission not your loony political lack of sense.
> 
> Sign or don't sign the parental permission slip is the point here.
> 
> Get on board and stop swimming around the ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They signed a permission slip:
> 
> To view the architecture and observe the prayer. No more and no less. Anything else beyond that permission is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the parents can prove that, then they have a case.  What I am hearing from some here between the lines that it would have been OK if the kids had gone in the same situation to a house of faith in which the parents believed.  That is hypocritical.
Click to expand...


Did you watch the clip? It says what the permission slip was for. Did you hear the shock in the woman voice when she saw the boys in line to pray and what was taking place?


----------



## JakeStarkey

The superintendent apologized for something that has not been made clear.  I think s/he waffled on the issue.  If the school was not clear, then so be it.  If the school was clear, the stupidity is on the part of parents not doing their due diligence.  Neither of these points have been made clear.  Any outrage over it then is manufactured and can be dismissed until the full facts come in.


----------



## JakeStarkey

syrenn said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> They signed a permission slip:
> 
> To view the architecture and observe the prayer. No more and no less. Anything else beyond that permission is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the parents can prove that, then they have a case.  What I am hearing from some here between the lines that it would have been OK if the kids had gone in the same situation to a house of faith in which the parents believed.  That is hypocritical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you watch the clip? It says what the permission slip was for. Did you hear the shock in the woman voice when she saw the boys in line to pray and what was taking place?
Click to expand...


Obviously that shows she was not paying attention.  Now if her reaction is accurate to what actually happened, then I agree with her.  But it may be nothing more than an unaware mother.  Let's get all the facts, and I don't think the clip is all there is on the issue.


----------



## syrenn

JakeStarkey said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a silly lost rider, are you not?
> 
> The issue is parental permission not your loony political lack of sense.
> 
> Sign or don't sign the parental permission slip is the point here.
> 
> Get on board and stop swimming around the ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They signed a permission slip:
> 
> To view the architecture and observe the prayer. No more and no less. Anything else beyond that permission is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the parents can prove that, then they have a case.  What I am hearing from some here between the lines that it would have been OK if the kids had gone in the same situation to a house of faith in which the parents believed.  That is hypocritical.
Click to expand...


I can only speak for myself. I don't have a problem with the children visiting the mosque. I would have signed the permission slip too for what it stated. The problems i have are that the girls were segregated and the boys were actively recruited to pray.... to a god not of my choosing.


----------



## SFC Ollie

JakeStarkey said:


> Pull your head out, Jack Fate.  I am talking to someone who thinks he can walk into a superindent's office and dictate how things will be.  That is not the way it is or ever will be.  Don't like it, withdraw your child.  Run for the school board, but don't act the idiot here.



Jake STFU, the superintendent sent out a letter admitting the school was wrong. Admit that it was wrong and move on.


----------



## syrenn

Kalam said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men and women in congregations pray on different sides of the mosque or with women behind men. Having men behind women during sujud would be awkward, to say the least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if they were in mini skirts i would agree with you. Unless you are saying all the men are perves and cant control themselves, peeking up womens asses. You know not keeping their mind on god but the ass in front of them. Then again what if the men  are gay?  That could be an issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When your face is inches away from a woman who is in that position, God is probably not going to be the first thing on your mind regardless of whether she's wearing a skirt or not. This isn't unreasonable and you know it.
Click to expand...


Yes i know Kalam, all men are dogs in that respect.  Now what if they are homosexual how does that work out?


----------



## pinqy

I watched the video, no one was forced to pray.  It's hard to tell from the video the full context of what the spokesperson was teaching how appropriate or not it was, so I can't speak as to that.  But a trip to a mosque or a church or a synagogue is appropriate for cultural studies, it would just depend on the actual content.


----------



## syrenn

ConHog said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a silly lost rider, are you not?
> 
> The issue is parental permission not your loony political lack of sense.
> 
> Sign or don't sign the parental permission slip is the point here.
> 
> Get on board and stop swimming around the ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They signed a permission slip:
> 
> To view the architecture and observe the prayer. No more and no less. Anything else beyond that permission is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention that a permission slip can't grant a school the right to do something which ins unconstitutional. That is the part they are missing.
Click to expand...



Yes i have picked up on that too. If they took the kids to a catholic church, had them kneel, take a wafer and a sip....the WORLD would end as we know it!


----------



## JenT

But you're missing it.

I think the real problem is that our own government is promoting it. Bil Clinton got together with Almadoudi (now in jail for terrorism) along with a bunch of pseudo religious organizations and hammered it out. His appointed judge Phyllis Hamilton ruled teachers can REQUIRE kids to get on their hands and knees and pray to Allah out loud from memory, the prayer that people speak to become muslims.

Our corrupt government is more the problem than Muslims.


----------



## Zoom-boing

syrenn said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> They signed a permission slip:
> 
> To view the architecture and observe the prayer. No more and no less. Anything else beyond that permission is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention that a permission slip can't grant a school the right to do something which ins unconstitutional. That is the part they are missing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i have picked up on that too. If they took the kids to a catholic church, had them kneel, take a wafer and a sip....the WORLD would end as we know it!
Click to expand...


They wouldn't have been allowed to take a wafer and a sip if they had not received the sacraments.   They would, however, have been allowed to say the Our Father or a Hail Mary.  Do you think the priest would have given them false info on the Hail Mary, telling them is was really a last-ditch effort in a football game?   heh

"If they took the kids to a Catholic church . . . "    As_ if_.


----------



## Ravi

syrenn said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> They signed a permission slip:
> 
> To view the architecture and observe the prayer. No more and no less. Anything else beyond that permission is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the parents can prove that, then they have a case.  What I am hearing from some here between the lines that it would have been OK if the kids had gone in the same situation to a house of faith in which the parents believed.  That is hypocritical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you watch the clip? It says what the permission slip was for. Did you hear the shock in the woman voice when she saw the boys in line to pray and what was taking place?
Click to expand...

You realize the woman speaking wasn't the mother...it was a freaking actress.


----------



## Ravi

JenT said:


> But you're missing it.
> 
> I think the real problem is that our own government is promoting it. Bil Clinton got together with Almadoudi (now in jail for terrorism) along with a bunch of pseudo religious organizations and hammered it out. His appointed judge Phyllis Hamilton ruled teachers can REQUIRE kids to get on their hands and knees and pray to Allah out loud from memory, the prayer that people speak to become muslims.
> 
> Our corrupt government is more the problem than Muslims.


woohooo! The board idiot has returned.

PARTY TIME!!!


----------



## syrenn

Ravi said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the parents can prove that, then they have a case.  What I am hearing from some here between the lines that it would have been OK if the kids had gone in the same situation to a house of faith in which the parents believed.  That is hypocritical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you watch the clip? It says what the permission slip was for. Did you hear the shock in the woman voice when she saw the boys in line to pray and what was taking place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You realize the woman speaking wasn't the mother...it was a freaking actress.
Click to expand...



I know the parts with the actress...That is not what i am hearing... pay close attention to the actual footage and listen carefully...  she says "Oh my god" when she pans around and sees the boys.


----------



## Ravi

syrenn said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you watch the clip? It says what the permission slip was for. Did you hear the shock in the woman voice when she saw the boys in line to pray and what was taking place?
> 
> 
> 
> You realize the woman speaking wasn't the mother...it was a freaking actress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know the parts with the actress...That is not what i am hearing... pay close attention to the actual footage and listen carefully...  she says "Oh my god" when she pans around and sees the boys.
Click to expand...

Does she, or was that edit in as well? My guess is that it was edited in.

If a mother was that upset she wouldn't sit there calmly filming what was going on around her.


----------



## syrenn

Ravi said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You realize the woman speaking wasn't the mother...it was a freaking actress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the parts with the actress...That is not what i am hearing... pay close attention to the actual footage and listen carefully...  she says "Oh my god" when she pans around and sees the boys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does she, or was that edit in as well? My guess is that it was edited in.
> 
> If a mother was that upset she wouldn't sit there calmly filming what was going on around her.
Click to expand...


Somethings happen to fast to react and it doesn't sound like an edit to me. The actress "voice" states that she was waiting for the teachers to do something. I am guessing no one was willing to intrude on the prayer regardless of what was happening. I am not sure what sex her child was, it could be that her child was a girl..and not part of the prayer...which is why she didn't intervene...as it was not her child.


edit: listen at about 5 mins 47 seconds into the clip.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Ravi said:


> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you're missing it.
> 
> I think the real problem is that our own government is promoting it. Bil Clinton got together with Almadoudi (now in jail for terrorism) along with a bunch of pseudo religious organizations and hammered it out. His appointed judge Phyllis Hamilton ruled teachers can REQUIRE kids to get on their hands and knees and pray to Allah out loud from memory, the prayer that people speak to become muslims.
> 
> Our corrupt government is more the problem than Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> woohooo! The board idiot has returned.
> 
> PARTY TIME!!!
Click to expand...

Yeah, we know, you returned......Now go away...The adults are having a conversation here.


----------



## Ravi

syrenn said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know the parts with the actress...That is not what i am hearing... pay close attention to the actual footage and listen carefully...  she says "Oh my god" when she pans around and sees the boys.
> 
> 
> 
> Does she, or was that edit in as well? My guess is that it was edited in.
> 
> If a mother was that upset she wouldn't sit there calmly filming what was going on around her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Somethings happen to fast to react and it doesn't sound like an edit to me. The actress "voice" states that she was waiting for the teachers to do something. I am guessing no one was willing to intrude on the prayer regardless of what was happening. I am not sure what sex her child was, it could be that her child was a girl..and not part of the prayer...which is why she didn't intervene...as it was not her child.
Click to expand...

She, the actress, said she was looking around...if she had been the camera would have been jittering around as well. And the mic wouldn't have picked up her one whispered phrase...this is just pure stupidity and hysteria.

The entire video is bullshit. Some kids inadvertently were allowed to pray, not FORCED to pray...the principal apologized. End of story. Well, except some rightwingloons got a hold of the tape and edited it and hired someone to do a voice over...hmmm, what's Britelbart up to these days?


----------



## Ravi

Wicked Jester said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you're missing it.
> 
> I think the real problem is that our own government is promoting it. Bil Clinton got together with Almadoudi (now in jail for terrorism) along with a bunch of pseudo religious organizations and hammered it out. His appointed judge Phyllis Hamilton ruled teachers can REQUIRE kids to get on their hands and knees and pray to Allah out loud from memory, the prayer that people speak to become muslims.
> 
> Our corrupt government is more the problem than Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> woohooo! The board idiot has returned.
> 
> PARTY TIME!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, we know, you returned......Now go away...The adults are having a conversation here.
Click to expand...

You're no adult, you are an idiot with his panties permanently wedged up his stupid ass.


----------



## Valerie

Ravi said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You realize the woman speaking wasn't the mother...it was a freaking actress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the parts with the actress...That is not what i am hearing... pay close attention to the actual footage and listen carefully...  she says "Oh my god" when she pans around and sees the boys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does she, or was that edit in as well? My guess is that it was edited in.
> 
> If a mother was that upset she wouldn't sit there calmly filming what was going on around her.
Click to expand...




And then she didn't report until now when it happened last year???


----------



## Valerie

Ravi said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does she, or was that edit in as well? My guess is that it was edited in.
> 
> If a mother was that upset she wouldn't sit there calmly filming what was going on around her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somethings happen to fast to react and it doesn't sound like an edit to me. The actress "voice" states that she was waiting for the teachers to do something. I am guessing no one was willing to intrude on the prayer regardless of what was happening. I am not sure what sex her child was, it could be that her child was a girl..and not part of the prayer...which is why she didn't intervene...as it was not her child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She, the actress, said she was looking around...if she had been the camera would have been jittering around as well. And the mic wouldn't have picked up her one whispered phrase...this is just pure stupidity and hysteria.
> 
> The entire video is bullshit. *Some kids inadvertently were allowed to pray, not FORCED to pray...the principal apologized. End of story.* Well, except some rightwingloons got a hold of the tape and edited it and hired someone to do a voice over...hmmm, what's Britelbart up to these days?
Click to expand...





Yep, I agree with you here.


----------



## syrenn

Ravi said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does she, or was that edit in as well? My guess is that it was edited in.
> 
> If a mother was that upset she wouldn't sit there calmly filming what was going on around her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somethings happen to fast to react and it doesn't sound like an edit to me. The actress "voice" states that she was waiting for the teachers to do something. I am guessing no one was willing to intrude on the prayer regardless of what was happening. I am not sure what sex her child was, it could be that her child was a girl..and not part of the prayer...which is why she didn't intervene...as it was not her child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She, the actress, said she was looking around...if she had been the camera would have been jittering around as well. And the mic wouldn't have picked up her one whispered phrase...this is just pure stupidity and hysteria.
> 
> The entire video is bullshit. Some kids inadvertently were allowed to pray, not FORCED to pray...the principal apologized. End of story. Well, except some rightwingloons got a hold of the tape and edited it and hired someone to do a voice over...hmmm, what's Britelbart up to these days?
Click to expand...




I don't think they were forced....more like group pressured. Either way though, it was wrong, and yes i know the principal apologized. 

Listen to it at 5 mins 47 seconds... It sounds real to me.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Ravi said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> woohooo! The board idiot has returned.
> 
> PARTY TIME!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we know, you returned......Now go away...The adults are having a conversation here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're no adult, you are an idiot with his panties permanently wedged up his stupid ass.
Click to expand...

Yeah, sure, uh huh.....Now go away......The adults are having a conversation here.


----------



## Valerie

Just think of the horror of all those Christian kids invited to their friends Bat Mitzvahs..The Torah..Oh the horror!


----------



## Charles_Main

syrenn said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somethings happen to fast to react and it doesn't sound like an edit to me. The actress "voice" states that she was waiting for the teachers to do something. I am guessing no one was willing to intrude on the prayer regardless of what was happening. I am not sure what sex her child was, it could be that her child was a girl..and not part of the prayer...which is why she didn't intervene...as it was not her child.
> 
> 
> 
> She, the actress, said she was looking around...if she had been the camera would have been jittering around as well. And the mic wouldn't have picked up her one whispered phrase...this is just pure stupidity and hysteria.
> 
> The entire video is bullshit. Some kids inadvertently were allowed to pray, not FORCED to pray...the principal apologized. End of story. Well, except some rightwingloons got a hold of the tape and edited it and hired someone to do a voice over...hmmm, what's Britelbart up to these days?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think they were forced....more like group pressured. Either way though, it was wrong, and yes i know the principal apologized.
> 
> Listen to it at 5 mins 47 seconds... It sounds real to me.
Click to expand...


The point is as part of a public school field trip. They should have never been in the position to be forced to, encouraged to, or just choose to prey to any god. If this exact same thing had happened in a Catholic church. The usual suspect Secularist at all cost crowd would be screaming from the top of their lungs about it.


----------



## syrenn

Valerie said:


> Just think of the horror of all those Christian kids invited to their friends Bat Mitzvahs..The Torah..Oh the horror!




That would be on private time and not part of a public school field trip. Big difference.


----------



## Ravi

Wicked Jester said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we know, you returned......Now go away...The adults are having a conversation here.
> 
> 
> 
> You're no adult, you are an idiot with his panties permanently wedged up his stupid ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, sure, uh huh.....Now go away......The adults are having a conversation here.
Click to expand...

Hey, I hear you live next to an elementary school...have you sent them a copy of your pornographic prose about Obama's elementary school aged daughters?


----------



## Ravi

Valerie said:


> Just think of the horror of all those Christian kids invited to their friends Bat Mitzvahs..The Torah..Oh the horror!


I know...my son went to his best friend's, as did my daughter. They actually bowed their heads when praying was going on!!! The horror!!! I think one of them even whispered, please God, let the guinea pig be all right.


----------



## Wicked Jester

syrenn said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just think of the horror of all those Christian kids invited to their friends Bat Mitzvahs..The Torah..Oh the horror!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be on private time and not part of a public school field trip. Big difference.
Click to expand...

Yeah, it's a concept they just can't seem to grasp......It's a lil' too complicated for tiny minds to comprehend.


----------



## Valerie

syrenn said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just think of the horror of all those Christian kids invited to their friends Bat Mitzvahs..The Torah..Oh the horror!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be on private time and not part of a public school field trip. Big difference.
Click to expand...




I understand, I just think this whole thing is pretty silly...Those kids are probably laughing at the hysteria as if they were forced to do anything.


----------



## Hollybaere

Some of you are just too incredible for words. I didn't see any child being forced to do anything in this video. Seems to me if the Muslim religion was such a bad thing, no school would have offered a field trip to a Mosque in the first place. 

As a parent, I know that when the schools take children on field trips, the permission slips to be signed have to be very specific. 

And you want to talk about "false history" when it comes to Islam?? What does our Main-Stream-Media do each and everyday?? It's so easy to intentionally misinterpret a language that many people do not read. 

Anyone read the Talmud lately??


----------



## Valerie

Wicked Jester said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just think of the horror of all those Christian kids invited to their friends Bat Mitzvahs..The Torah..Oh the horror!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be on private time and not part of a public school field trip. Big difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it's a concept they just can't seem to grasp......It's a lil' too complicated for tiny minds to comprehend.
Click to expand...





  Pretty funny coming from you, banjoboi !


----------



## Againsheila

JakeStarkey said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a silly lost rider, are you not?
> 
> The issue is parental permission not your loony political lack of sense.
> 
> Sign or don't sign the parental permission slip is the point here.
> 
> Get on board and stop swimming around the ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little jakey... ignorance isn't pretty, even when you do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are still p'wnd here.  This is not about political or religious feelings.  Anyone can have those, but they have to fit with the law.  The issue here is parental rights in signing or not signing the permission slip.
> 
> Who cares if you don't like it?
Click to expand...


Few parents would have problems signing a permission slip to allow kids to visit a mosque.  Lot's of parents would refuse to sign a permission slip if they knew those kids would be praying at that mosque....you don't see the difference?  

The school apologized, they know they were wrong, why don't you?


----------



## Charles_Main

Wicked Jester said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just think of the horror of all those Christian kids invited to their friends Bat Mitzvahs..The Torah..Oh the horror!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be on private time and not part of a public school field trip. Big difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it's a concept they just can't seem to grasp......It's a lil' too complicated for tiny minds to comprehend.
Click to expand...


Funny they seem to grasp the difference between public and private when Christianity is involved


----------



## Againsheila

Hollybaere said:


> Some of you are just too incredible for words. I didn't see any child being forced to do anything in this video. Seems to me if the Muslim religion was such a bad thing, no school would have offered a field trip to a Mosque in the first place.
> 
> As a parent, I know that when the schools take children on field trips, the permission slips to be signed have to be very specific.
> 
> And you want to talk about "false history" when it comes to Islam?? What does our Main-Stream-Media do each and everyday?? It's so easy to intentionally misinterpret a language that many people do not read.
> 
> Anyone read the Talmud lately??



They separated the boys from the girls and their authority figures, all of whom happened to be women, surrounded them by men praying, and you don't think they were forced?  I guarantee you that if you are a small child surrounded by men, you're going to be doing what they are doing even if you don't want to....and you'll do it out of intimidation.

Or do you really believe when you were 10, you would have stood up to a whole group of men, by yourself?


----------



## Wicked Jester

Ravi said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're no adult, you are an idiot with his panties permanently wedged up his stupid ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sure, uh huh.....Now go away......The adults are having a conversation here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, I hear you live next to an elementary school...have you sent them a copy of your pornographic prose about Obama's elementary school aged daughters?
Click to expand...

Ya' mean the thread where I made disgusting, obviously not my true feelings, comments about Obama's kids to expose the hypocrisy of lib's like you who were running around bashing Palin and her downs inflicted child?

The thread where YOU in particular cleary exposed yourself as being one of those who would walk up and kick that poor child straight in the head, simply because you hate Sarah Palin?

The thread that ended up being your worst nightmare because it clearly exposed you as being a heartless lil' asshole?

Yeah, I remember that thread quite well!...It was brilliant.....It went on for over a month. And fully exposed so many liberals up here for what they truly are. Hypocritical, heartless lil' assholes like you.


----------



## ConHog

Ravi said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does she, or was that edit in as well? My guess is that it was edited in.
> 
> If a mother was that upset she wouldn't sit there calmly filming what was going on around her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somethings happen to fast to react and it doesn't sound like an edit to me. The actress "voice" states that she was waiting for the teachers to do something. I am guessing no one was willing to intrude on the prayer regardless of what was happening. I am not sure what sex her child was, it could be that her child was a girl..and not part of the prayer...which is why she didn't intervene...as it was not her child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She, the actress, said *she was looking around...if she had been the camera would have been jittering around as well.* And the mic wouldn't have picked up her one whispered phrase...this is just pure stupidity and hysteria.
> 
> The entire video is bullshit. Some kids inadvertently were allowed to pray, not FORCED to pray...the principal apologized. End of story. Well, except some rightwingloons got a hold of the tape and edited it and hired someone to do a voice over...hmmm, what's Britelbart up to these days?
Click to expand...



Hey, some of us aren't poor welfare cheeese eating hood rats and have digital cam corders that are not pre 2000







You'll notice the viewfinder, which was in fact designed SPECIFICALLY to prevent the picture from being jittery as the camera operator moved around. 

Dolt


----------



## Ravi

Wicked Jester said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sure, uh huh.....Now go away......The adults are having a conversation here.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I hear you live next to an elementary school...have you sent them a copy of your pornographic prose about Obama's elementary school aged daughters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya' mean the thread where I made disgusting, obviously not my true feelings, comments about Obama's kids to expose the hypocrisy of lib's like you who were running around bashing Palin and her downs inflicted child?
> 
> The thread where YOU in particular cleary exposed yourself as being one of those who would walk up and kick that poor child straight in the head, simply because you hate Sarah Palin?
> 
> The thread that ended up being your worst nightmare because it clearly exposed you as being a heartless lil' asshole?
> 
> Yeah, I remember that thread quite well!...It was brilliant.....It went on for over a month. And fully exposed so many liberals up here for what they truly are. Hypocritical, heartless lil' assholes like you.
Click to expand...

Again, you have me confused with someone else.

I take it your rant means that no, you haven't shared your prose with the elementary school.

Disgusting fucktard...if they knew of it I imagine you'd be one of those not allowed to live within a mile of a school.


----------



## ConHog

Valerie said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just think of the horror of all those Christian kids invited to their friends Bat Mitzvahs..The Torah..Oh the horror!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be on private time and not part of a public school field trip. Big difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand, I just think this whole thing is pretty silly...Those kids are probably laughing at the hysteria as if they were forced to do anything.
Click to expand...


It is silly, UNLESS you look at the big picture and realize that the exact same morons who are giving this a pass are the EXACT same morons who everyone with a functioning brains knows would be screaming bloody murder if it were a Christian church involved. 

Funny that every single one of this who is offended by this have said that they likewise would NOT want a Christian church doing being involved in something like this.


----------



## Ravi

ConHog said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somethings happen to fast to react and it doesn't sound like an edit to me. The actress "voice" states that she was waiting for the teachers to do something. I am guessing no one was willing to intrude on the prayer regardless of what was happening. I am not sure what sex her child was, it could be that her child was a girl..and not part of the prayer...which is why she didn't intervene...as it was not her child.
> 
> 
> 
> She, the actress, said *she was looking around...if she had been the camera would have been jittering around as well.* And the mic wouldn't have picked up her one whispered phrase...this is just pure stupidity and hysteria.
> 
> The entire video is bullshit. Some kids inadvertently were allowed to pray, not FORCED to pray...the principal apologized. End of story. Well, except some rightwingloons got a hold of the tape and edited it and hired someone to do a voice over...hmmm, what's Britelbart up to these days?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, some of us aren't poor welfare cheeese eating hood rats and have digital cam corders that are not pre 2000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll notice the viewfinder, which was in fact designed SPECIFICALLY to prevent the picture from being jittery as the camera operator moved around.
> 
> Dolt
Click to expand...

If she was looking around, it would be reflected in the video. There is no change of picture, no dip, no shake, nothing. Not my fault you are so credible you believe everything spoon fed to you by rightwingloons. Try critical thinking once in a while...oh, whoops...you can't.


----------



## Againsheila

At the moment that they wanted to separate the boys from the girls, the teachers should have stood up and said "no".  The boys should have been in the back of the room watching the prayer with the girls, not surrounded by men and virtually forced to pray themselves.


----------



## Againsheila

Ravi said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> She, the actress, said *she was looking around...if she had been the camera would have been jittering around as well.* And the mic wouldn't have picked up her one whispered phrase...this is just pure stupidity and hysteria.
> 
> The entire video is bullshit. Some kids inadvertently were allowed to pray, not FORCED to pray...the principal apologized. End of story. Well, except some rightwingloons got a hold of the tape and edited it and hired someone to do a voice over...hmmm, what's Britelbart up to these days?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, some of us aren't poor welfare cheeese eating hood rats and have digital cam corders that are not pre 2000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll notice the viewfinder, which was in fact designed SPECIFICALLY to prevent the picture from being jittery as the camera operator moved around.
> 
> Dolt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If she was looking around, it would be reflected in the video. There is no change of picture, no dip, no shake, nothing. Not my fault you are so credible you believe everything spoon fed to you by rightwingloons. Try critical thinking once in a while...oh, whoops...you can't.
Click to expand...


Why are you defending this?  I sincerely doubt you would be defending this if it was a Christian church, so why are you defending this behavior at a Mosque?


----------



## Wicked Jester

Charles_Main said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be on private time and not part of a public school field trip. Big difference.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's a concept they just can't seem to grasp......It's a lil' too complicated for tiny minds to comprehend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny they seem to grasp the difference between public and private when Christianity is involved
Click to expand...

True that!

What this is, and again it's been fully proven in this thread, is once again the liberals attempt to pull off that kindness and tolerence BS they wrongly think they hold the monopoly on.......Deep down, they don't give a shit about the muslims. It's just another game the idiots play to try and pull of their failing hoax.....What it is, is nothing more than these idiots attempt to nail JELLO to the wall.......What it proves, is that they are not the brightest lights on the ol' christmas tree o' life!


And yes, if those kids had been praying in any other church other then their fabricated false cause, these loons would be cacklin' and screetchin' from hell to high heaven.

And that my friend, is the damn truth!


----------



## ConHog

Ravi said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> She, the actress, said *she was looking around...if she had been the camera would have been jittering around as well.* And the mic wouldn't have picked up her one whispered phrase...this is just pure stupidity and hysteria.
> 
> The entire video is bullshit. Some kids inadvertently were allowed to pray, not FORCED to pray...the principal apologized. End of story. Well, except some rightwingloons got a hold of the tape and edited it and hired someone to do a voice over...hmmm, what's Britelbart up to these days?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, some of us aren't poor welfare cheeese eating hood rats and have digital cam corders that are not pre 2000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll notice the viewfinder, which was in fact designed SPECIFICALLY to prevent the picture from being jittery as the camera operator moved around.
> 
> Dolt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If she was looking around, it would be reflected in the video. There is no change of picture, no dip, no shake, nothing. Not my fault* you are so credible* you believe everything spoon fed to you by rightwingloons. Try critical thinking once in a while...oh, whoops...you can't.
Click to expand...


thank you for calling me credible, that however is neither here nor there. The fact is that you are wrong about the camera.

Oh and as for your usual stupidity about me being a rightwing loon. Odd that I find myself at odds with as many right wing positions on this board as left wing positions yet you choose to attempt to identify me as a right wing loon. 

Just more stupidity from Ravi, the queen of stupidity.


----------



## Charles_Main

ConHog said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, some of us aren't poor welfare cheeese eating hood rats and have digital cam corders that are not pre 2000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll notice the viewfinder, which was in fact designed SPECIFICALLY to prevent the picture from being jittery as the camera operator moved around.
> 
> Dolt
> 
> 
> 
> If she was looking around, it would be reflected in the video. There is no change of picture, no dip, no shake, nothing. Not my fault* you are so credible* you believe everything spoon fed to you by rightwingloons. Try critical thinking once in a while...oh, whoops...you can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thank you for calling me credible, that however is neither here nor there. The fact is that you are wrong about the camera.
> 
> Oh and as for your usual stupidity about me being a rightwing loon. Odd that I find myself at odds with as many right wing positions on this board as left wing positions yet you choose to attempt to identify me as a right wing loon.
> 
> Just more stupidity from Ravi, the queen of stupidity.
Click to expand...


Most of her posts amount to jokes, and humor, sprinkled with some name calling. When called out on actual facts she tends to sneak away, sometimes after a long drawn out debate where she repeatedly is proven wrong, and tries to change the direction of the debate to cover for it.

(cue a name calling bashing response)


----------



## JakeStarkey

Wicked Jester said:


> And yes, if those kids had been praying in any other church other then their fabricated false cause, these loons would be cacklin' and screetchin' from hell to high heaven.



So it is political for you.  OK.  First true thing you wrote today.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Ravi said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I hear you live next to an elementary school...have you sent them a copy of your pornographic prose about Obama's elementary school aged daughters?
> 
> 
> 
> Ya' mean the thread where I made disgusting, obviously not my true feelings, comments about Obama's kids to expose the hypocrisy of lib's like you who were running around bashing Palin and her downs inflicted child?
> 
> The thread where YOU in particular cleary exposed yourself as being one of those who would walk up and kick that poor child straight in the head, simply because you hate Sarah Palin?
> 
> The thread that ended up being your worst nightmare because it clearly exposed you as being a heartless lil' asshole?
> 
> Yeah, I remember that thread quite well!...It was brilliant.....It went on for over a month. And fully exposed so many liberals up here for what they truly are. Hypocritical, heartless lil' assholes like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, you have me confused with someone else.
> 
> I take it your rant means that no, you haven't shared your prose with the elementary school.
> 
> Disgusting fucktard...if they knew of it I imagine you'd be one of those not allowed to live within a mile of a school.
Click to expand...

Wrong on so many levels, ya' heartless lil' liberal bastard who would have no problem kicking a downs inflicted child in the head simply because it belongs to Sarah Palin.

For one, I live on top of a mountain in Malibu, overlooking one of the most beautiful ocean views in the world. The nearest elementary school is three miles down the road. And anybody who saw that thread, or participated in that thread, clearly knows that what I said about Obama's kids were not my true feelings. Knows that it was meant to draw you into the web that exposed heartless lil' hypocrites like you.

You seem obsessed with that thread Ravi. But then, you were fully exposed as a heartless lil' piece o' shit so, your obsession comes as no surprise. It also should come as no surprise the the thread officially deemed you the nuttiest poster on this board. As so many on the left and right continually point out!


----------



## ConHog

Wicked Jester said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya' mean the thread where I made disgusting, obviously not my true feelings, comments about Obama's kids to expose the hypocrisy of lib's like you who were running around bashing Palin and her downs inflicted child?
> 
> The thread where YOU in particular cleary exposed yourself as being one of those who would walk up and kick that poor child straight in the head, simply because you hate Sarah Palin?
> 
> The thread that ended up being your worst nightmare because it clearly exposed you as being a heartless lil' asshole?
> 
> Yeah, I remember that thread quite well!...It was brilliant.....It went on for over a month. And fully exposed so many liberals up here for what they truly are. Hypocritical, heartless lil' assholes like you.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you have me confused with someone else.
> 
> I take it your rant means that no, you haven't shared your prose with the elementary school.
> 
> Disgusting fucktard...if they knew of it I imagine you'd be one of those not allowed to live within a mile of a school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong on so many levels, ya' heartless lil' liberal bastard who would have no problem kicking a downs inflicted child in the head simply because it belongs to Sarah Palin.
> 
> For one, I live on top of a mountain in Malibu, overlooking one of the most beautiful ocean views in the world. The nearest elementary school is three miles down the road. And anybody who saw that thread, or participated in that thread, clearly knows that what I said about Obama's kids were not my true feelings. Knows that it was meant to draw you into the web that exposed heartless lil' hypocrites like you.
> 
> You seem obsessed with that thread Ravi. But then, you were fully exposed as a heartless lil' piece o' shit so, your obsession comes as no surprise. It also should come as no surprise the the thread officially deemed you the nuttiest poster on this board. As so many on the left and right continually point out!
Click to expand...


Woah , time out, Ravi is a liar, and such, but Rdean is the undisputed champion of idiots around these parts.

Carry on.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Everyone who read the thread knows that is exactly how you feel about the President's children.

You are such a turd as a human being.


----------



## Charles_Main

JakeStarkey said:


> Everyone who read the thread knows that is exactly how you feel about the President's children.
> 
> You are such a turd as a human being.



Actually I read it and to me it was clear he was playing you all and playing a part.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Charles_Main said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone who read the thread knows that is exactly how you feel about the President's children.
> 
> You are such a turd as a human being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I read it and to me it was clear he was playing you all and playing a part.
Click to expand...


You believe that because you believe what you are told, eaglebeak.  None of us, including those who pretend to like you, believe that you can think and understand irony.


----------



## Hollybaere

Againsheila said:


> They separated the boys from the girls and their authority figures, all of whom happened to be women, surrounded them by men praying, and you don't think they were forced?  I guarantee you that if you are a small child surrounded by men, you're going to be doing what they are doing even if you don't want to....and you'll do it out of intimidation.
> 
> Or do you really believe when you were 10, you would have stood up to a whole group of men, by yourself?



If what you claim here is true, then this video was a *set-up* to promote "Islamaphobia".

As I said, if Islam was such a horrible religion, why would a school take children to a Mosque for a field trip? Unless there was an alterior motive.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The ulterior motive was "Islamaphobia", as many here's ulterior motive is "Obamaphobia."  They can't stand that a biracial man took the office from a white guy.  Many on the GOP steering committees throughout the south have been meeting since the presidential election how to keep their votes without their staining the party.  My voice has always been to cut them loose.  Denounce them in no uncertain terms.


----------



## Wicked Jester

ConHog said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you have me confused with someone else.
> 
> I take it your rant means that no, you haven't shared your prose with the elementary school.
> 
> Disgusting fucktard...if they knew of it I imagine you'd be one of those not allowed to live within a mile of a school.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong on so many levels, ya' heartless lil' liberal bastard who would have no problem kicking a downs inflicted child in the head simply because it belongs to Sarah Palin.
> 
> For one, I live on top of a mountain in Malibu, overlooking one of the most beautiful ocean views in the world. The nearest elementary school is three miles down the road. And anybody who saw that thread, or participated in that thread, clearly knows that what I said about Obama's kids were not my true feelings. Knows that it was meant to draw you into the web that exposed heartless lil' hypocrites like you.
> 
> You seem obsessed with that thread Ravi. But then, you were fully exposed as a heartless lil' piece o' shit so, your obsession comes as no surprise. It also should come as no surprise the the thread officially deemed you the nuttiest poster on this board. As so many on the left and right continually point out!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Woah , time out, Ravi is a liar, and such, but Rdean is the undisputed champion of idiots around these parts.
> 
> Carry on.
Click to expand...

Can't argue with that....Lets just call it a photo finish and be done with it......Oh but wait, that Bfgrn character is right up there in the race with 'em, and then of course there's Jane Malarkey finishing a close fourth!



As you were. Carry on!


----------



## JakeStarkey

Why are so focused with this discussion, TJ?  Your lack of balance is showing.


----------



## ConHog

JakeStarkey said:


> The ulterior motive was "Islamaphobia", as many here's ulterior motive is "Obamaphobia."  They can't stand that a biracial man took the office from a white guy.  Many on the GOP steering committees throughout the south have been meeting since the presidential election how to keep their votes without their staining the party.  My voice has always been to cut them loose.  Denounce them in no uncertain terms.



Negged for bringing obama into the discussion


----------



## del

Jack Fate said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question......unless the kids are the children of sheeple who blindly follow their political party, how the fuck is just 1 afternoon going to turn these kids into Muslims?
> 
> I'll give you a hint, it won't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the point.  The point is the entire thing was dishonest.  Something a cult would do.
Click to expand...


----------



## SFC Ollie

I cannot believe all the Libs on here that refuse to admit that the school was wrong. Even after the letter admitting they were wrong was sent out.

It just goes to show what their intelligence level is and where their loyalties truly lie....



Actually I do believe it. I almost have come to expect it.


----------



## chanel

What would you expect?  These are same hypocrites that scream bloody murder about schools "forcing" kids to say the Pledge of Allegiance.  Muslim prayer - good  One Nation Under God - bad


----------



## del

the school was wrong-actually, the teachers and the chaperones , one of whom taped the episode, were wrong for standing there and letting the kids pray.

the school apologized and life goes on.

you people crack me up.


----------



## jillian

Hollybaere said:


> Some of you are just too incredible for words. I didn't see any child being forced to do anything in this video. Seems to me if the Muslim religion was such a bad thing, no school would have offered a field trip to a Mosque in the first place.
> 
> As a parent, I know that when the schools take children on field trips, the permission slips to be signed have to be very specific.
> 
> And you want to talk about "false history" when it comes to Islam?? What does our Main-Stream-Media do each and everyday?? It's so easy to intentionally misinterpret a language that many people do not read.
> 
> Anyone read the Talmud lately??



what a surprise that the anti-semite chimed in.

you people are becoming soooooooo cliche.


----------



## syrenn

Hollybaere said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> They separated the boys from the girls and their authority figures, all of whom happened to be women, surrounded them by men praying, and you don't think they were forced?  I guarantee you that if you are a small child surrounded by men, you're going to be doing what they are doing even if you don't want to....and you'll do it out of intimidation.
> 
> Or do you really believe when you were 10, you would have stood up to a whole group of men, by yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If what you claim here is true, then this video was a *set-up* to promote "Islamaphobia".
> 
> As I said, if Islam was such a horrible religion, why would a school take children to a Mosque for a field trip? Unless there was an alterior motive.
Click to expand...


If it was a *set up* the school would not have apologized for the incident.


----------



## del

syrenn said:


> Hollybaere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> They separated the boys from the girls and their authority figures, all of whom happened to be women, surrounded them by men praying, and you don't think they were forced?  I guarantee you that if you are a small child surrounded by men, you're going to be doing what they are doing even if you don't want to....and you'll do it out of intimidation.
> 
> Or do you really believe when you were 10, you would have stood up to a whole group of men, by yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If what you claim here is true, then this video was a *set-up* to promote "Islamaphobia".
> 
> As I said, if Islam was such a horrible religion, why would a school take children to a Mosque for a field trip? Unless there was an alterior motive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it was a *set up* the school would not have apologized for the incident.
Click to expand...


if it wasn't, we would have heard about it in may, when it happened, imo.


----------



## Wicked Jester

jillian said:


> Hollybaere said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you are just too incredible for words. I didn't see any child being forced to do anything in this video. Seems to me if the Muslim religion was such a bad thing, no school would have offered a field trip to a Mosque in the first place.
> 
> As a parent, I know that when the schools take children on field trips, the permission slips to be signed have to be very specific.
> 
> And you want to talk about "false history" when it comes to Islam?? What does our Main-Stream-Media do each and everyday?? It's so easy to intentionally misinterpret a language that many people do not read.
> 
> Anyone read the Talmud lately??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a surprise that the anti-semite chimed in.
> 
> you people are becoming soooooooo cliche.
Click to expand...

Seriously, she's an anti-semite type?

Thanks for the heads up. I now know to toss anything further she posts into the shitcan..And of course, put her in the future hammering file!


----------



## Jack Fate

bodecea said:


> I must have missed something in the Parental Outrage Class....cause I didn't go all ape shit when my daughter visited the local Catholic Missions in San Diego and Oceanside.  Nor when they went to a local Synagogue while studying Anne Frank and the Holocaust.



You missed the point.


----------



## JenT

JakeStarkey said:


> The ulterior motive was "Islamaphobia", as many here's ulterior motive is "Obamaphobia."  They can't stand that a biracial man took the office from a white guy.  Many on the GOP steering committees throughout the south have been meeting since the presidential election how to keep their votes without their staining the party.  My voice has always been to cut them loose.  Denounce them in no uncertain terms.



And so we run to the race card AGAIN.

OBVIOUSLY our nation is more than ready for non-whites, just NOT a marxist named Obama. 

If everyone keeps running to hide behind the race card to protect the progressive agenda, and if people of color keep buying into it, THAT will afford an actual reason not to vote for color again...because evil will wrongly use it like a shield. 

Find someone like Clarence Thomas to run and just watch how many conservatives will sign on. 

KICK THE MARXIST OUT and all progressives clearly promoting Islam, INCLUDING ROVE AND GINGRICH.

Oh they deny it now but they were right on board during Clinton's term.


----------



## Againsheila

ConHog said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, some of us aren't poor welfare cheeese eating hood rats and have digital cam corders that are not pre 2000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll notice the viewfinder, which was in fact designed SPECIFICALLY to prevent the picture from being jittery as the camera operator moved around.
> 
> Dolt
> 
> 
> 
> If she was looking around, it would be reflected in the video. There is no change of picture, no dip, no shake, nothing. Not my fault* you are so credible* you believe everything spoon fed to you by rightwingloons. Try critical thinking once in a while...oh, whoops...you can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thank you for calling me credible, that however is neither here nor there. The fact is that you are wrong about the camera.
> 
> Oh and as for your usual stupidity about me being a rightwing loon. Odd that I find myself at odds with as many right wing positions on this board as left wing positions yet you choose to attempt to identify me as a right wing loon.
> 
> Just more stupidity from Ravi, the queen of stupidity.
Click to expand...


Don't feel bad, in one thread, I went from being a libturd to being a fascist without ever changing threads...


----------



## Charles_Main

JakeStarkey said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone who read the thread knows that is exactly how you feel about the President's children.
> 
> You are such a turd as a human being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I read it and to me it was clear he was playing you all and playing a part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You believe that because you believe what you are told, eaglebeak.  None of us, including those who pretend to like you, believe that you can think and understand irony.
Click to expand...


lol wow way to lower the debate to high school level.

Not everyone that watches something sees what you see pal. I laughed my ass of at that thread. To me is was clear he was being sarcastic and baiting liberals, but to each his own.

No need to call names


----------



## Ravi

Charles_Main said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone who read the thread knows that is exactly how you feel about the President's children.
> 
> You are such a turd as a human being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I read it and to me it was clear he was playing you all and playing a part.
Click to expand...

His attempt at playing people doesn't change the fact that he wrote porn about elementary children. Normal people don't do things like that...interesting that you all applaud it.


----------



## JenT

Ravi said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does she, or was that edit in as well? My guess is that it was edited in.
> 
> If a mother was that upset she wouldn't sit there calmly filming what was going on around her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somethings happen to fast to react and it doesn't sound like an edit to me. The actress "voice" states that she was waiting for the teachers to do something. I am guessing no one was willing to intrude on the prayer regardless of what was happening. I am not sure what sex her child was, it could be that her child was a girl..and not part of the prayer...which is why she didn't intervene...as it was not her child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She, the actress, said she was looking around...if she had been the camera would have been jittering around as well. And the mic wouldn't have picked up her one whispered phrase...this is just pure stupidity and hysteria.
> 
> The entire video is bullshit. Some kids inadvertently were allowed to pray, not FORCED to pray...the principal apologized. End of story. Well, except some rightwingloons got a hold of the tape and edited it and hired someone to do a voice over...hmmm, what's Britelbart up to these days?
Click to expand...


They don't need to edit it. It's already established by the 9th circuit and US Supreme Court that teachers can require kids to pray to Allah. PDF of the case with Judge Phyllis Hamilton presiding is already on line.


----------



## Ravi

SFC Ollie said:


> I cannot believe all the Libs on here that refuse to admit that the school was wrong. Even after the letter admitting they were wrong was sent out.
> 
> It just goes to show what their intelligence level is and where their loyalties truly lie....
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I do believe it. I almost have come to expect it.


I think it shows your lack of reading comprehension.


----------



## JenT

Againsheila said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If she was looking around, it would be reflected in the video. There is no change of picture, no dip, no shake, nothing. Not my fault* you are so credible* you believe everything spoon fed to you by rightwingloons. Try critical thinking once in a while...oh, whoops...you can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for calling me credible, that however is neither here nor there. The fact is that you are wrong about the camera.
> 
> Oh and as for your usual stupidity about me being a rightwing loon. Odd that I find myself at odds with as many right wing positions on this board as left wing positions yet you choose to attempt to identify me as a right wing loon.
> 
> Just more stupidity from Ravi, the queen of stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't feel bad, in one thread, I went from being a libturd to being a fascist without ever changing threads...
Click to expand...


----------



## Ravi

JenT said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somethings happen to fast to react and it doesn't sound like an edit to me. The actress "voice" states that she was waiting for the teachers to do something. I am guessing no one was willing to intrude on the prayer regardless of what was happening. I am not sure what sex her child was, it could be that her child was a girl..and not part of the prayer...which is why she didn't intervene...as it was not her child.
> 
> 
> 
> She, the actress, said she was looking around...if she had been the camera would have been jittering around as well. And the mic wouldn't have picked up her one whispered phrase...this is just pure stupidity and hysteria.
> 
> The entire video is bullshit. Some kids inadvertently were allowed to pray, not FORCED to pray...the principal apologized. End of story. Well, except some rightwingloons got a hold of the tape and edited it and hired someone to do a voice over...hmmm, what's Britelbart up to these days?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't need to edit it. It's already established by the 9th circuit and US Supreme Court that teachers can require kids to pray to Allah. PDF of the case with Judge Phyllis Hamilton presiding is already on line.
Click to expand...

What would we do without your big lie?


----------



## Micky G. Jagger

Jack Fate said:


> Let's hear the outrage from the liberals.
> 
> American Thinker Blog: Public school children forced to pray to Allah



I don't see what the problem is.  There's no separation of church and state in the Constitution.  The government can exercise authority over religion anyway it wants to.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Ravi said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot believe all the Libs on here that refuse to admit that the school was wrong. Even after the letter admitting they were wrong was sent out.
> 
> It just goes to show what their intelligence level is and where their loyalties truly lie....
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I do believe it. I almost have come to expect it.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it shows your lack of reading comprehension.
Click to expand...


Are you talking to yourself? There is help for that.


----------



## jillian

Ravi said:


> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> She, the actress, said she was looking around...if she had been the camera would have been jittering around as well. And the mic wouldn't have picked up her one whispered phrase...this is just pure stupidity and hysteria.
> 
> The entire video is bullshit. Some kids inadvertently were allowed to pray, not FORCED to pray...the principal apologized. End of story. Well, except some rightwingloons got a hold of the tape and edited it and hired someone to do a voice over...hmmm, what's Britelbart up to these days?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't need to edit it. It's already established by the 9th circuit and US Supreme Court that teachers can require kids to pray to Allah. PDF of the case with Judge Phyllis Hamilton presiding is already on line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would we do without your big lie?
Click to expand...


pathologic, isn't it?


----------



## daveman

Kalam said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry; at what point are they identified as the brides? Even Worldnetdaily felt obliged to print a reluctant retraction of that claim:
> 
> Hamas denies holding mass kiddie marriage
> 
> Good to know that you'll believe anything as long as it can be used to portray Islam negatively.
> 
> 
> I never claimed that this wasn't an issue; I specifically and correctly pointed out that the Hamas-sponsored mass wedding did not include "child brides." You probably shouldn't lie about what I said when my posts are right here.
> 
> 
> 
> Given that there is so much undeniably wrong with Islam, why do you even bother trying to whitewash it?  Do you think your feeble "Nuh-UH!!"s will sway anyone with eyes and ears?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shit-flinging on your part is not tantamount to whitewashing on mine. Please explain how disproving your claim is a "feeble" argument.
Click to expand...

You disproved _one_ claim.  Are you now claiming you disproved them all?


----------



## Ravi

jillian said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't need to edit it. It's already established by the 9th circuit and US Supreme Court that teachers can require kids to pray to Allah. PDF of the case with Judge Phyllis Hamilton presiding is already on line.
> 
> 
> 
> What would we do without your big lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pathologic, isn't it?
Click to expand...

She must have lost her mind when Chelsea married a Jewish man.


----------



## daveman

Si modo said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you'll be pleased to hear that I don't.
> 
> 
> 
> But you refuse to condemn those of your brothers who do.
> 
> Don't bother trying now.  It wouldn't be sincere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kalam obviously isn't familiar with Edmund Burke or the term 'tacit approval'.
> 
> It's slime.
Click to expand...

Indeed.


----------



## daveman

Jack Fate said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're missing the point.  Permission slip is not the issue.  The school said one thing and then did something different.  There was no mention of indoctrination or prayer.  That's why the school apologized.  You don't apologize unless you did something wrong.
> 
> You have a misperception.  The school is not the boss.  The parents are.  That may be hard to comprehend for a statist like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have two misperceptions you need to clear up.
> 
> One, the school is in charge.  If you don't like it, then you remove your child.
> 
> Two, I think what you are calling "indoctrination or prayer" was cultural exchange, and I believe someone among the parents or opponents or the program are lying.
> 
> The school took the easy way out, and that was wrong.  The principal and superintendent should have called an open meeting with the media there with the families and explained exactly what happened.
> 
> That is how life in public is handled.  You, Jack Fate, are not an island to yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The school is in charge of the teachers, not the children or the parents.  You need to learn and understand that.  That's why they apologized.  You obviously do not understand America.  Where do you live?
Click to expand...

Jack, one thing you need to know about Jake (if you haven't already figured it out) is it's utterly impossible for him to criticize Democrats, the left, or any liberal special interest groups.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Jack Fate said:


> Let's hear the outrage from the liberals.
> 
> American Thinker Blog: Public school children forced to pray to Allah



I have not read the etire thread so forgive me if this has been mentioned *I cant even imagine if this was a video of Muslim children taken to a Catholic Church, what if they were told to Pray to Jesus and reenact communion or something?* I cant imagine. Im sure there would be *terrorist threats against the school*, the Church they were taken to, the teachers, the state, heck all of America would probably be on a *heightened terror watch*!


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> Nope, TJ and JF, the world does not operate the way you want.  You are the ones in the hole, and you are getting buried by both (1) the logic people are piling on you, and (2) your silliness of the OP.
> 
> The board and superintendent are in charge of everything that has to do with the school, period.  Come on grounds with an attitude or act that way in a school meeting, and you will leave in handcuffs.
> 
> If you don't like it, withdraw your children as students.
> 
> That is as far as your independent rights go.



Truly spoken like someone who surrenders his entire life to Government.

Pathetic.


----------



## Againsheila

daveman said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given that there is so much undeniably wrong with Islam, why do you even bother trying to whitewash it?  Do you think your feeble "Nuh-UH!!"s will sway anyone with eyes and ears?
> 
> 
> 
> Shit-flinging on your part is not tantamount to whitewashing on mine. Please explain how disproving your claim is a "feeble" argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You disproved _one_ claim.  Are you now claiming you disproved them all?
Click to expand...


I don't even think he disproved the one....I looked all over and the little girls in bridal gowns are the only girls shown.  Where are these brides age 16 and over????


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> No, TJ, you are lying.  That is not what happened.  Tell the truth, please.



Still haven't watched the video, huh?

Dumbass.


----------



## mal

del said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure. why would it matter? orthodox jews do the same thing, IIRC.
> 
> do you think it would scar them for life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're fucked up.
> 
> Personally , I want my daughter to grow up knowing that she is not a second class citizen, and she doesn't have to take a back seat to anyone. Including Muslim men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it doesn't surprise me that your offspring wouldn't be strong enough nor intelligent enough to withstand the *horrors* of a mosque visit.
> 
> the apple doesn't fall far from the tree, after all.
Click to expand...


Classy!... Goin' after the Kids!... Nice work, del! 



peace...


----------



## daveman

Kalam said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men and women in congregations pray on different sides of the mosque or with women behind men. Having men behind women during sujud would be awkward, to say the least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if they were in mini skirts i would agree with you. Unless you are saying all the men are perves and cant control themselves, peeking up womens asses. You know not keeping their mind on god but the ass in front of them. Then again what if the men  are gay?  That could be an issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When your face is inches away from a woman who is in that position, God is probably not going to be the first thing on your mind regardless of whether she's wearing a skirt or not. This isn't unreasonable and you know it.
Click to expand...

Don't forget, ladies and gentlemen:  Islam insists women be covered because men are incapable of controlling themselves.  The sight of a lock of hair or an ankle is enough to inspire rape.  And they've built in enough caveats so that men are rarely convicted of rape...but their female victims are killed brutally for it -- sometimes by their own family.

Now Kalam will say "Nuh-UH!!'


----------



## Charles_Main

daveman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, TJ, you are lying.  That is not what happened.  Tell the truth, please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still haven't watched the video, huh?
> 
> Dumbass.
Click to expand...


He does not have to. All the opinions in his one sided liberal mind were put there long ago by others.


----------



## JakeStarkey

You are reactionary, eaglebeck, not a traditional conservative. You are mistaking your uber-patriotic position as classical conservatism.  You are dead wrong.


----------



## Jack Fate

So we see JS and Del using the race card and the "islamophobia" card and insulting our families.  Liberals are inclusive and tolerant........Unless you disagree with them.  They have such a "needy" personality that they'll even let a murderous cult use them if it pokes a finger in the eye of a conservative.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Jack, you guys have used the racial and anti-religious cards: don't lie.  You are not bright enough to get away with it.


----------



## SmarterThanHick

hilarious.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Ravi said:


> Voting maybe not, but you made me curious so I researched it. (This is from Wikipedia). It sounds like the _religion_ is not quite as demonic as you have portrayed it.



Oh boy, another attempt from the uninformed to defend something they know nothing about. 



Ravi said:


> *Early reforms*
> 
> Main article: Early reforms  under Islam
> During the early reforms  under Islam in the 7th century, reforms in women's rights affected marriage,  divorce  and inheritance.[17]  Women were not accorded with such legal status in other cultures,  including the West, until centuries later.[18] _The Oxford Dictionary of Islam_ states that the general  improvement of the status of Arab women included prohibition of female infanticide and recognizing  women's full personhood.[19]  "The dowry,  previously regarded as a bride-price paid to the father, became a  nuptial gift retained by the wife as part of her personal property."[17][20]  Under Islamic law, marriage was no longer viewed as a "status" but  rather as a "contract", in which the woman's consent was  imperative.[17][20][21]  "Women were given inheritance rights in a patriarchal society  that had previously restricted inheritance to male relatives."[17] Annemarie Schimmel states that "compared  to the pre-Islamic position of women, Islamic legislation meant an  enormous progress; the woman has the right, at least according to the  letter of the law, to administer the wealth she has brought into the  family or has earned by her own work."[22] William Montgomery Watt states that  Muhammad, in the historical context of his time, can be seen as a figure  who testified on behalf of womens rights and  improved things considerably. Watt explains: "At the time Islam began,  the conditions of women were terrible - they had no right to  own property, were supposed to be the property of the man, and if  the man died everything went to his sons." Muhammad, however, by  "instituting rights of property ownership, inheritance, education and  divorce, gave women certain basic safeguards."[23]  Haddad and Esposito state that "Muhammad granted women  rights and privileges in the sphere of family life,  marriage, education, and economic endeavors, rights that help improve  women's status in society."[24]



Women's rights went from them being non existent to giving them the right to own personal property and back to them being property. This is, somehow, better than we did in the US because women did not have any rights in the 7th century United States. 

Instead of trying to justify modern day Islam by looking to the past you should look at what it does today.


----------



## JakeStarkey

QWB, you are not an expert on anything.  In fact, you and Jack Fate are joined at the hip in the spec ed class.  So don't even try your smarminess.  Either meet the evidence head on or continued to be mocked.


----------



## JenT

Ravi said:


> JenT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> She, the actress, said she was looking around...if she had been the camera would have been jittering around as well. And the mic wouldn't have picked up her one whispered phrase...this is just pure stupidity and hysteria.
> 
> The entire video is bullshit. Some kids inadvertently were allowed to pray, not FORCED to pray...the principal apologized. End of story. Well, except some rightwingloons got a hold of the tape and edited it and hired someone to do a voice over...hmmm, what's Britelbart up to these days?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't need to edit it. It's already established by the 9th circuit and US Supreme Court that teachers can require kids to pray to Allah. PDF of the case with Judge Phyllis Hamilton presiding is already on line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would we do without your big lie?
Click to expand...


That's it? Just vague accusation? 

Everything I posted is backed up and you know it, why do you deny it?


----------



## Jack Fate

JakeStarkey said:


> Jack, you guys have used the racial and anti-religious cards: don't lie.  You are not bright enough to get away with it.



Now you're gonna have to show my post where I used a race or anti-religious card.  What do you mean by "anti-religious" card?


----------



## Jack Fate

JakeStarkey said:


> QWB, you are not an expert on anything.  In fact, you and Jack Fate are joined at the hip in the spec ed class.  So don't even try your smarminess.  Either meet the evidence head on or continued to be mocked.



I know more about Islam and Christianity than you do.  

Why does Islam condone the beating of wives by their husbands?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Ravi said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> A question if I may to all the parents of daughters.
> 
> Would YOU be okay with your daughter being segregated and asked to leave the prayer room, knowing the Muslim religion treats woman as second class citizens?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...because it is instructive for children to see how other cultures treat women.
Click to expand...


Is it also instructive for them to be treated like they are in other cultures?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Sunni Man said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> A question if I may to all the parents of daughters.
> 
> Would YOU be okay with your daughter being segregated and asked to leave the prayer room, knowing the Muslim religion treats woman as second class citizens?
> 
> 
> 
> Actualy, in every Mosque that I have ever been to or attended service.
> 
> There is both a men's prayer room and a women's prayer room.
> 
> Both rooms are carpeted and are equally furnished and nice.
> 
> The women are NOT treated as second class anything.
> 
> We just believe in separating men and women during prayer time.
Click to expand...


Separate, but equal. We tried that one here and it flopped, but thanks for the idea.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Jack Fate said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jack, you guys have used the racial and anti-religious cards: don't lie.  You are not bright enough to get away with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're gonna have to show my post where I used a race or anti-religious card.  What do you mean by "anti-religious" card?
Click to expand...


Anytime you accuse someone of racisim and religious hatred when you have no evidence for it, as you don't, then you are playing the race card.

The fauxright reactionaries having been trying to get away with this for two years, and true American conservatives and centrists and liberals have not permitted it.  You will not get away with it this time.

Until you understand that American Muslims are every bit as American as you, with all the same rights and privileges, then you are guilty of religious hatred.

Stop it.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Jack Fate said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> QWB, you are not an expert on anything.  In fact, you and Jack Fate are joined at the hip in the spec ed class.  So don't even try your smarminess.  Either meet the evidence head on or continued to be mocked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know more about Islam and Christianity than you do.
> 
> Why does Islam condone the beating of wives by their husbands?
Click to expand...


No, you don't at all, Jack Fate.  You are very ignorant in both religions.  Your comments prove it over and over.

For instance, in America, Islam does not protect men for beating their wives.  And men in Africa, regardless of their religions, beat their wives, from the Mediterranean to the Cape of Good Hope.

You are so ignorant that you mistake religion for cultural attitudes.

Jack Fate, I don't know where and how much education you received, but its limitations are obvious.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Quantum Windbag said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> A question if I may to all the parents of daughters.
> 
> Would YOU be okay with your daughter being segregated and asked to leave the prayer room, knowing the Muslim religion treats woman as second class citizens?
> 
> 
> 
> Actualy, in every Mosque that I have ever been to or attended service.
> 
> There is both a men's prayer room and a women's prayer room.
> 
> Both rooms are carpeted and are equally furnished and nice.
> 
> The women are NOT treated as second class anything.
> 
> We just believe in separating men and women during prayer time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Separate, but equal. We tried that one here and it flopped, but thanks for the idea.
Click to expand...


In private matters, this is none of your business, podjo.  We are all protected by the Constitution concerning these issues.  And by your silly definition, we have to get down on the Orthodox Jews and the Quakers and others for separating the sexes during worship.

What is wrong with you, son, that you have eyes and will not see and have ears and will not hear.


----------



## SFC Ollie

JakeStarkey said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> QWB, you are not an expert on anything.  In fact, you and Jack Fate are joined at the hip in the spec ed class.  So don't even try your smarminess.  Either meet the evidence head on or continued to be mocked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know more about Islam and Christianity than you do.
> 
> Why does Islam condone the beating of wives by their husbands?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you don't at all, Jack Fate.  You are very ignorant in both religions.  Your comments prove it over and over.
> 
> For instance, in America, Islam does not protect men for beating their wives.  And men in Africa, regardless of their religions, beat their wives, from the Mediterranean to the Cape of Good Hope.
> 
> You are so ignorant that you mistake religion for cultural attitudes.
> 
> Jack Fate, I don't know where and how much education you received, but its limitations are obvious.
Click to expand...


On July 1, Kanwal filed for divorce, a prospect her father, a 52-year-old immigrant from Pakistan, would not entertain. Investigators say that after an argument on the night of July 5, he strangled Kanwal with a bungee cord. He could not accept the "disgrace" a divorce or affair would bring on his family, according to police.

The United Nations estimates that as many as 5,000 women are murdered in such honor killings each year for offenses like immodesty or refusing an arranged marriage. They may be on the rise in the U.S., as seen anecdotally in Kanwal's death and a handful of other prominent attacks:

 Fifty-year-old Yaser Abdel Said became the focus of a massive manhunt after he allegedly killed his teenage daughters Sarah and Amina  for dating boys against his will. Relatives say he tried to marry off Amina in his native Egypt when she was 16, and he hasn't been seen since the girls were shot to death on New Year's Day.

 Zein Isa, a Palestinian terrorist who lived in St. Louis, was convicted of killing his daughter Palestina in 1989. Investigators say he was furious she had a black boyfriend, went to a school dance and got a job at Wendy's. Palestina's mother held her down as Isa plunged a 9-inch knife into his daughter's chest, actions the FBI picked up on a microphone as they investigated Isa for his terrorist ties.

 Waheed Mohammad, a 22-year-old immigrant from Afghanistan, was shamed by his sister, who he thought was a "bad Muslim girl." At his mother's behest, investigators say, he tried to "stop" his sister, stabbing her multiple times, though she survived

Murder in the Family: Honor Killings in America - Local News | News Articles | National News | US News - FOXNews.com


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> You are reactionary, eaglebeck, not a traditional conservative. You are mistaking your uber-patriotic position as classical conservatism.  You are dead wrong.


Shut up, kid.  Your Poli Sci teacher taught you wrong.

And please note that "classical conservatives" don't kiss Obama's ass the way you do.


----------



## JakeStarkey

SFC Ollie, if you are not endorsing the 1st Amendment protections, then are you offering anything of worth?


----------



## SFC Ollie

JakeStarkey said:


> SFC Ollie, if you are not endorsing the 1st Amendment protections, then are you offering anything of worth?



I always offer things of worth, Not my problem that you don't understand them.


----------



## ConHog

daveman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are reactionary, eaglebeck, not a traditional conservative. You are mistaking your uber-patriotic position as classical conservatism.  You are dead wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up, kid.  Your Poli Sci teacher taught you wrong.
> 
> And please note that "classical conservatives" don't kiss Obama's ass the way you do.
Click to expand...


negged for refusing to accept that Jokey is a dumbshit not with conversing with.


----------



## daveman

ConHog said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are reactionary, eaglebeck, not a traditional conservative. You are mistaking your uber-patriotic position as classical conservatism.  You are dead wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up, kid.  Your Poli Sci teacher taught you wrong.
> 
> And please note that "classical conservatives" don't kiss Obama's ass the way you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> negged for refusing to accept that Jokey is a dumbshit not with conversing with.
Click to expand...

  I think he has me on Ignore.  He refuses to respond to me.


----------



## psikeyhackr

The video says they were asked and that a few chose to participate.

The title of this thread says *FORCED*.

If they were forced then why didn't they all participate.

What horseshit!  The OP is worse than the people he is complaining about.

psik


----------



## Gentle Storm

psikeyhackr said:


> The video says they were asked and that a few chose to participate.
> 
> The title of this thread says *FORCED*.
> 
> If they were forced then why didn't they all participate.
> 
> What horseshit!  The OP is worse than the people he is complaining about.
> 
> psik



Meh. So the OP added a little shock to grab attention. Nothing that MSNBC doesn't do every day.

If I had an impressionable child that looked up to a teacher and that teacher took them to a mosque and encouraged them that it was a fun and happy place (as our schools do these days) and my young child chose to participate under those circumstances, I would be just as furious as if they forced them to. 

Schools have authority over our children and lead them to places they ought not go all the time. That's the real problem.


----------



## daveman

psikeyhackr said:


> The video says they were asked and that a few chose to participate.
> 
> The title of this thread says *FORCED*.
> 
> If they were forced then why didn't they all participate.
> 
> What horseshit!  The OP is worse than the people he is complaining about.
> 
> psik



And yet the Left still refuses to condemn this as a violation of the Establishment Clause that they'd have whipped out long ago had this taken place in a church or cathedral.


----------



## Kalam

daveman said:


> Don't forget, ladies and gentlemen:  Islam insists women be covered because men are incapable of controlling themselves.  The sight of a lock of hair or an ankle is enough to inspire rape.
> 
> And they've built in enough caveats so that men are rarely convicted of rape...but their female victims are killed brutally for it -- sometimes by their own family.


Let's see proof of this from scripture.


----------



## Sunni Man

Gentle Storm said:


> psikeyhackr said:
> 
> 
> 
> The video says they were asked and that a few chose to participate.
> 
> The title of this thread says *FORCED*.
> 
> If they were forced then why didn't they all participate.
> 
> What horseshit!  The OP is worse than the people he is complaining about.
> 
> psik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh. So the OP added a little shock to grab attention. Nothing that MSNBC doesn't do every day.
> 
> If I had an impressionable child that looked up to a teacher and that teacher took them to a mosque and encouraged them that it was a fun and happy place (as our schools do these days) and my young child chose to participate under those circumstances, I would be just as furious as if they forced them to.
> 
> Schools have authority over our children and lead them to places they ought not go all the time. That's the real problem.
Click to expand...

So children should NOT be taken on field trips to Churches, Mosques, or Synagogue's ???


----------



## psikeyhackr

Gentle Storm said:


> psikeyhackr said:
> 
> 
> 
> The video says they were asked and that a few chose to participate.
> 
> The title of this thread says *FORCED*.
> 
> If they were forced then why didn't they all participate.
> 
> What horseshit!  The OP is worse than the people he is complaining about.
> 
> psik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh. So the OP added a little shock to grab attention. Nothing that MSNBC doesn't do every day.
> 
> If I had an impressionable child that looked up to a teacher and that teacher took them to a mosque and encouraged them that it was a fun and happy place (as our schools do these days) and my young child chose to participate under those circumstances, I would be just as furious as if they forced them to.
> 
> Schools have authority over our children and lead them to places they ought not go all the time. That's the real problem.
Click to expand...


Are you saying that the teacher should have *FORCED* them to not participate?

I don't consider that an improvement.

I was sent to Catholic schools but I decided I was an agnostic at 12.  I don't care about Islam or Christianity.  It wasn't the Muslims that wiped out the Indians in North America.  So I think it's all  

psik


----------



## daveman

Kalam said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget, ladies and gentlemen:  Islam insists women be covered because men are incapable of controlling themselves.  The sight of a lock of hair or an ankle is enough to inspire rape.
> 
> And they've built in enough caveats so that men are rarely convicted of rape...but their female victims are killed brutally for it -- sometimes by their own family.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see proof of this from scripture.
Click to expand...

No need.  We have proof of it from history and current events.


----------



## Kalam

daveman said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget, ladies and gentlemen:  Islam insists women be covered because men are incapable of controlling themselves.  The sight of a lock of hair or an ankle is enough to inspire rape.
> 
> And they've built in enough caveats so that men are rarely convicted of rape...but their female victims are killed brutally for it -- sometimes by their own family.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see proof of this from scripture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need.  We have proof of it from history and current events.
Click to expand...


Meaning that while you may be able to attribute these things to "Muslims," they aren't attributable to Islam. Thanks.


----------



## chanel

What's the difference Kalam?


----------



## Charles_Main

Kalam said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see proof of this from scripture.
> 
> 
> 
> No need.  We have proof of it from history and current events.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meaning that while you may be able to attribute these things to "Muslims," they aren't attributable to Islam. Thanks.
Click to expand...


Little difference there IMO.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Your IMO is just that, eagelbeak, your opinions, and who cares about that?


----------



## Intense

Zoom-boing said:


> When are the field trips to a Catholic church and a Jewish synagogue?



Big Fail Zoom-boing. The specific Mosque has known terrorist ties. Really bad trip planning there. My main point that students visiting a Mosque could be invited to return to pray, Non-Muslim Students, without Parental Consent should not have been invited to pray, it is inappropriate. The same reasoning holds for Any Other Church or Temple.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Consider the sources, Intense.


----------



## ConHog

JakeStarkey said:


> Consider the sources, Intense.



I do exactly that every time you post.


----------



## daveman

Kalam said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see proof of this from scripture.
> 
> 
> 
> No need.  We have proof of it from history and current events.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meaning that while you may be able to attribute these things to "Muslims," they aren't attributable to Islam. Thanks.
Click to expand...

The Muslims who do them attribute them to Islam.


----------



## del

But those who had the greatest cause for anger, parents of Wellesley students, emerged as the schools most vigorous defenders. At coffee shops and in school parking lots, they insisted that the visit to New Englands largest mosque was a valuable educational experience that would help children gain an understanding of the Muslim faith. The backlash against the visit, many said, underscored the need for such exchanges.

Wellesley pupils&#8217; prayers at mosque fuel call for policy change - The Boston Globe


----------



## Againsheila

psikeyhackr said:


> The video says they were asked and that a few chose to participate.
> 
> The title of this thread says *FORCED*.
> 
> If they were forced then why didn't they all participate.
> 
> What horseshit!  The OP is worse than the people he is complaining about.
> 
> psik




The boys were separated from the girls and their authority figures....they were surrounded by men who then prayed...you don't think they felt pressured to join them in prayer?  You think as a 10 year old boy you would have stood your ground when surrounded by a bunch of men from a religion known for it's terrorism?

It fact, I'm betting the teacher's didn't say anything because THEY felt intimidated.


----------



## Againsheila

del said:


> But those who had the greatest cause for anger, parents of Wellesley students, emerged as the schools most vigorous defenders. At coffee shops and in school parking lots, they insisted that the visit to New Englands largest mosque was a valuable educational experience that would help children gain an understanding of the Muslim faith. The backlash against the visit, many said, underscored the need for such exchanges.
> 
> Wellesley pupils prayers at mosque fuel call for policy change - The Boston Globe



So one parent, of a girl, had no problems with it.  What about the parents of the boys????

How many of the parents (only two in the article defended the excursion) saw the video?

This is nuts, and I maintain that if this was a Christian church that you and others would all be upset about kids being forced to pray.....


----------



## SFC Ollie

I searched and found several other stories on this issue. They all tell the same story. None of them mention more than the same 3 parents. All the sources were from the Boston area. That alone should tell you something. 

There are none of them that even said they attempted to talk to the parent who provided the video.

Can we say biased? We sure as hell see it here in this thread.


----------



## del

Againsheila said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> But those who had the greatest cause for anger, parents of Wellesley students, emerged as the schools most vigorous defenders. At coffee shops and in school parking lots, they insisted that the visit to New Englands largest mosque was a valuable educational experience that would help children gain an understanding of the Muslim faith. The backlash against the visit, many said, underscored the need for such exchanges.
> 
> Wellesley pupils prayers at mosque fuel call for policy change - The Boston Globe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So one parent, of a girl, had no problems with it.  What about the parents of the boys????
> 
> How many of the parents (only two in the article defended the excursion) saw the video?
> 
> This is nuts, and I maintain that if this was a Christian church that you and others would all be upset about kids being forced to pray.....
Click to expand...


they weren't forced to pray. they shouldn't have done so, but they weren't forced. personally, it wouldn't bother me one way or the other if it was christian, jewish, muslim, whatever, but you keep clinging to that if it makes you feel better.


----------



## del

SFC Ollie said:


> I searched and found several other stories on this issue. They all tell the same story. None of them mention more than the same 3 parents. All the sources were from the Boston area. That alone should tell you something.
> 
> There are none of them that even said they attempted to talk to the parent who provided the video.
> 
> Can we say biased? We sure as hell see it here in this thread.



you mean the parent who was so outraged that she did nothing?

that parent?  

wellesley is in the boston area. duh


----------



## Againsheila

del said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> But those who had the greatest cause for anger, parents of Wellesley students, emerged as the schools most vigorous defenders. At coffee shops and in school parking lots, they insisted that the visit to New Englands largest mosque was a valuable educational experience that would help children gain an understanding of the Muslim faith. The backlash against the visit, many said, underscored the need for such exchanges.
> 
> Wellesley pupils prayers at mosque fuel call for policy change - The Boston Globe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So one parent, of a girl, had no problems with it.  What about the parents of the boys????
> 
> How many of the parents (only two in the article defended the excursion) saw the video?
> 
> This is nuts, and I maintain that if this was a Christian church that you and others would all be upset about kids being forced to pray.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they weren't forced to pray. they shouldn't have done so, but they weren't forced. personally, it wouldn't bother me one way or the other if it was christian, jewish, muslim, whatever, but you keep clinging to that if it makes you feel better.
Click to expand...


I don't believe you.....and I'll tell you something else, had this happened at a church or synagogue, or Buddhist temple, I'd be just as upset.

I also know that Christians, Jews, and Buddhists aren't nearly as scary as Muslims, especially those that go to a Mosque known for it's terrorist ties.

I don't understand people like you who think Muslims can do no wrong....and conversely Christians can do no right.


----------



## del

Againsheila said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> So one parent, of a girl, had no problems with it.  What about the parents of the boys????
> 
> How many of the parents (only two in the article defended the excursion) saw the video?
> 
> This is nuts, and I maintain that if this was a Christian church that you and others would all be upset about kids being forced to pray.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they weren't forced to pray. they shouldn't have done so, but they weren't forced. personally, it wouldn't bother me one way or the other if it was christian, jewish, muslim, whatever, but you keep clinging to that if it makes you feel better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe you.....and I'll tell you something else, had this happened at a church or synagogue, or Buddhist temple, I'd be just as upset.
> 
> I also know that Christians, Jews, and Buddhists aren't nearly as scary as Muslims, especially those that go to a Mosque known for it's terrorist ties.
> 
> I don't understand people like you who think Muslims can do no wrong....and conversely Christians can do no right.
Click to expand...


say what?


----------



## SFC Ollie

del said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> they weren't forced to pray. they shouldn't have done so, but they weren't forced. personally, it wouldn't bother me one way or the other if it was christian, jewish, muslim, whatever, but you keep clinging to that if it makes you feel better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe you.....and I'll tell you something else, had this happened at a church or synagogue, or Buddhist temple, I'd be just as upset.
> 
> I also know that Christians, Jews, and Buddhists aren't nearly as scary as Muslims, especially those that go to a Mosque known for it's terrorist ties.
> 
> I don't understand people like you who think Muslims can do no wrong....and conversely Christians can do no right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> say what?
Click to expand...


That is the impression that the left is giving in this thread Del.


----------



## JakeStarkey

againsheila, please don't be hysterical.  I doubt anyone here believes Islam is all good and Christianity is all bad.  That is such a silly statement.


----------



## del

SFC Ollie said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe you.....and I'll tell you something else, had this happened at a church or synagogue, or Buddhist temple, I'd be just as upset.
> 
> I also know that Christians, Jews, and Buddhists aren't nearly as scary as Muslims, especially those that go to a Mosque known for it's terrorist ties.
> 
> I don't understand people like you who think Muslims can do no wrong....and conversely Christians can do no right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> say what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the impression that the left is giving in this thread Del.
Click to expand...


i'm not the left-the comment was directed at me.


----------



## Ravi

There is a LOT of stupid in this thread.


----------



## ConHog

Ravi said:


> There is a LOT of stupid in this thread.



Agreed. Please stop posting so that the amount of stupid will cut in half.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Jack Fate said:


> Let's hear the outrage from the liberals.
> 
> American Thinker Blog: Public school children forced to pray to Allah



If this is true, that the children were forced, that their parents were mislead...   Then it IS outrageous.  Unacceptable.

p.s.  Jack, stop trying to divide Americans, please, based on political perspective.  That is ALSO unacceptable.


----------



## Againsheila

Ravi said:


> There is a LOT of stupid in this thread.



Nope...to easy....


----------



## Againsheila

ConHog said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a LOT of stupid in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Please stop posting so that the amount of stupid will cut in half.
Click to expand...


Knew someone would take the bait


----------



## Ravi

Coloradomtnman said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hear the outrage from the liberals.
> 
> American Thinker Blog: Public school children forced to pray to Allah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this is true, that the children were forced, that their parents were mislead...   Then it IS outrageous.  Unacceptable.
> 
> p.s.  Jack, stop trying to divide Americans, please, based on political perspective.  That is ALSO unacceptable.
Click to expand...

I would agree if the kids were forced or the school misled the parents.

Neither happened.

An unfortunate mistake happened...kids prayed while on a school field trip.

(It really cracked me up to type that).


----------



## Intense

JakeStarkey said:


> Consider the sources, Intense.



It has nothing to do with the source Jake. These are 6th graders. he State does not have the authority to give consent. This was a poor move. It was inappropriate.


----------



## psikeyhackr

Againsheila said:


> psikeyhackr said:
> 
> 
> 
> The video says they were asked and that a few chose to participate.
> 
> The title of this thread says *FORCED*.
> 
> If they were forced then why didn't they all participate.
> 
> What horseshit!  The OP is worse than the people he is complaining about.
> 
> psik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boys were separated from the girls and their authority figures....they were surrounded by men who then prayed...you don't think they felt pressured to join them in prayer?  You think as a 10 year old boy you would have stood your ground when surrounded by a bunch of men from a religion known for it's terrorism?
> 
> It fact, I'm betting the teacher's didn't say anything because THEY felt intimidated.
Click to expand...


Well I don't believe in AUTHORITY FIGURES.

I spent 13 years in Catholic schools and didn't become a Catholic.  I think you have an exaggerated idea of what ONE DAY in a mosque is going to do to a few kids.  Maybe you expect kids to be really dumb and believe whatever you say.  

The nuns at my grade school had miniature baseball bats.  I was intimidated.  I still refused to be a patrol boy.  ONE DAY IN A MOSQUE *IS SOOOO TERRIFYING!!!* 

Give us a break.

psik


----------



## Kalam

chanel said:


> What's the difference Kalam?


A Muslim can act without his or her actions being justified by Islamic teachings.



Charles_Main said:


> Little difference there IMO.


You're entitled to your opinion.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Intense said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Consider the sources, Intense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with the source Jake. These are 6th graders. he State does not have the authority to give consent. This was a poor move. It was inappropriate.
Click to expand...


The parents gave approval.


----------



## ConHog

JakeStarkey said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Consider the sources, Intense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with the source Jake. These are 6th graders. he State does not have the authority to give consent. This was a poor move. It was inappropriate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The parents gave approval.
Click to expand...


Link to where ANY parent signed a consent form to take part in a prayer.

AND let me remind you once again, that a person can NOT sign away a school's responsibility to keep state and religion separate.


----------



## Oscar Wao

JakeStarkey said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Consider the sources, Intense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with the source Jake. These are 6th graders. he State does not have the authority to give consent. This was a poor move. It was inappropriate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The parents gave approval.
Click to expand...

To take part in worship?

There's a difference between going to a place of worship and learning what it's about...it's quite another to actually *participate* in said worship.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Oscar Wao said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with the source Jake. These are 6th graders. he State does not have the authority to give consent. This was a poor move. It was inappropriate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The parents gave approval.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To take part in worship?
> 
> There's a difference between going to a place of worship and learning what it's about...it's quite another to actually *participate* in said worship.
Click to expand...


Don't be dorky.  To go on the trip.  That's the first question, which has been answered.  The second question, which is up in the air, is did the activities of the trip exceed the parental instructions.


----------



## SFC Ollie

JakeStarkey said:


> Oscar Wao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The parents gave approval.
> 
> 
> 
> To take part in worship?
> 
> There's a difference between going to a place of worship and learning what it's about...it's quite another to actually *participate* in said worship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't be dorky.  To go on the trip.  That's the first question, which has been answered.  The second question, which is up in the air, is did the activities of the trip exceed the parental instructions.
Click to expand...


Jake, again, STFU. You really are making yourself look stupid. The school superintendent sent out a letter of apology saying it was wrong, that the school had made a mistake; and you still want to argue against the superintendent? Use your head for something other than a hat rest.


----------



## ConHog

SFC Ollie said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oscar Wao said:
> 
> 
> 
> To take part in worship?
> 
> There's a difference between going to a place of worship and learning what it's about...it's quite another to actually *participate* in said worship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be dorky.  To go on the trip.  That's the first question, which has been answered.  The second question, which is up in the air, is did the activities of the trip exceed the parental instructions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jake, again, STFU. You really are making yourself look stupid. The school superintendent sent out a letter of apology saying it was wrong, that the school had made a mistake; and you still want to argue against the superintendent? Use your head for something other than a hat rest.
Click to expand...


jokey can't help it. he wouldn't know a real thought if it punched him in the nose.


----------



## Intense

JakeStarkey said:


> Oscar Wao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The parents gave approval.
> 
> 
> 
> To take part in worship?
> 
> There's a difference between going to a place of worship and learning what it's about...it's quite another to actually *participate* in said worship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't be dorky.  To go on the trip.  That's the first question, which has been answered.  The second question, which is up in the air, is did the activities of the trip exceed the parental instructions.
Click to expand...


You are in denial, Jake, bending over backwards , trying to reason wrong into right. The behavior was inappropriate. For Any Religious Institution to assume such license over Children  like that is plain wrong. The Teacher was wrong, the chaperone's were wrong. It should not have happened. For you to presume that Parental consent, extended to Prayer or Indoctrination, is wrong.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Intense, do not take it up with me.  Take it up with the parents and the school.  What I am saying is that the presumed conclusion, based on bias not objective facts, in poor Americanism, even if common among some here.


----------



## Jack Fate

JakeStarkey said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jack, you guys have used the racial and anti-religious cards: don't lie.  You are not bright enough to get away with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're gonna have to show my post where I used a race or anti-religious card.  What do you mean by "anti-religious" card?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anytime you accuse someone of racisim and religious hatred when you have no evidence for it, as you don't, then you are playing the race card.
> 
> The fauxright reactionaries having been trying to get away with this for two years, and true American conservatives and centrists and liberals have not permitted it.  You will not get away with it this time.
> 
> Until you understand that American Muslims are every bit as American as you, with all the same rights and privileges, then you are guilty of religious hatred.
> 
> Stop it.
Click to expand...


Any muslim who promotes Sharia Law is not a true American.  I stand by that and you can go fuck yourself, you lying, hateful, ignorant punk.


----------



## Jack Fate

JakeStarkey said:


> Oscar Wao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The parents gave approval.
> 
> 
> 
> To take part in worship?
> 
> There's a difference between going to a place of worship and learning what it's about...it's quite another to actually *participate* in said worship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't be dorky.  To go on the trip.  That's the first question, which has been answered.  The second question, which is up in the air, is did the activities of the trip exceed the parental instructions.
Click to expand...


Obviously, they did.  That is why the school apologizged.  You have to be the dumbest poster on this site.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Jack Fate said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're gonna have to show my post where I used a race or anti-religious card.  What do you mean by "anti-religious" card?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime you accuse someone of racisim and religious hatred when you have no evidence for it, as you don't, then you are playing the race card.
> 
> The fauxright reactionaries having been trying to get away with this for two years, and true American conservatives and centrists and liberals have not permitted it.  You will not get away with it this time.
> 
> Until you understand that American Muslims are every bit as American as you, with all the same rights and privileges, then you are guilty of religious hatred.
> 
> Stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any muslim who promotes Sharia Law is not a true American.  I stand by that and you can go fuck yourself, you lying, hateful, ignorant punk.
Click to expand...


Jack Fate, you are a poseur, move along.  Any American, Muslim or Christian or whatever, that wants religion to supplant secular law here is not a true American.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Obviously they apologized because they panicked.  We can wait for all the facts to come off, instead of running off the cliff like you fauxcons.


----------



## Jack Fate

JakeStarkey said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime you accuse someone of racisim and religious hatred when you have no evidence for it, as you don't, then you are playing the race card.
> 
> The fauxright reactionaries having been trying to get away with this for two years, and true American conservatives and centrists and liberals have not permitted it.  You will not get away with it this time.
> 
> Until you understand that American Muslims are every bit as American as you, with all the same rights and privileges, then you are guilty of religious hatred.
> 
> Stop it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any muslim who promotes Sharia Law is not a true American.  I stand by that and you can go fuck yourself, you lying, hateful, ignorant punk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jack Fate, you are a poseur, move along.  Any American, Muslim or Christian or whatever, that wants religion to supplant secular law here is not a true American.
Click to expand...


Then you agree with me.  Sharia law is religion.  Are you stupid?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Jack Fate said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any muslim who promotes Sharia Law is not a true American.  I stand by that and you can go fuck yourself, you lying, hateful, ignorant punk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate, you are a poseur, move along.  Any American, Muslim or Christian or whatever, that wants religion to supplant secular law here is not a true American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you agree with me.  Sharia law is religion.  Are you stupid?
Click to expand...


Obviously he is stupid since he wants us to believe that he knows more of the facts than the school superintendent. Give it up Fake Jake, you know it was wrong, admit it and move on.


----------



## ConHog

SFC Ollie said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate, you are a poseur, move along.  Any American, Muslim or Christian or whatever, that wants religion to supplant secular law here is not a true American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you agree with me.  Sharia law is religion.  Are you stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously he is stupid since he wants us to believe that he knows more of the facts than the school superintendent. Give it up Fake Jake, you know it was wrong, admit it and move on.
Click to expand...


Ollie, you do realize that you are arguing with the same Jokey who argued for over 100 pages that re designating a combat soldier as a non combat soldier then leaving him in Iraq is the same thing as taking him out of Iraq don't you? Jokey is a moron of the first order and will never admit to being wrong. It's time to cut bait with him and move along.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Jack Fate said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any muslim who promotes Sharia Law is not a true American.  I stand by that and you can go fuck yourself, you lying, hateful, ignorant punk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate, you are a poseur, move along.  Any American, Muslim or Christian or whatever, that wants religion to supplant secular law here is not a true American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you agree with me.  Sharia law is religion.  Are you stupid?
Click to expand...


Not when I know that you will condemn that one for reason X and support the other for the same reason.  Quit being an ass, Jack Fate.


----------



## SFC Ollie

ConHog said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you agree with me.  Sharia law is religion.  Are you stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously he is stupid since he wants us to believe that he knows more of the facts than the school superintendent. Give it up Fake Jake, you know it was wrong, admit it and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ollie, you do realize that you are arguing with the same Jokey who argued for over 100 pages that re designating a combat soldier as a non combat soldier then leaving him in Iraq is the same thing as taking him out of Iraq don't you? Jokey is a moron of the first order and will never admit to being wrong. It's time to cut bait with him and move along.
Click to expand...


Fake Jake refuses to answer me anyway it seems. I'll probably drop this thread as worthless.


----------



## Jack Fate

JakeStarkey said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate, you are a poseur, move along.  Any American, Muslim or Christian or whatever, that wants religion to supplant secular law here is not a true American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you agree with me.  Sharia law is religion.  Are you stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not when I know that you will condemn that one for reason X and support the other for the same reason.  Quit being an ass, Jack Fate.
Click to expand...


I condemn Islam because it is a barbaric way of life.  It is un-American in so many ways.  You don't even know what the hell you're talking about.  You obviously don't know what Sharia law is or tenets of Islam.  All you know is how to have a knee jerk reaction and do what you're told to by your handlers.  You're a parrot.


----------



## Jack Fate

SFC Ollie said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously he is stupid since he wants us to believe that he knows more of the facts than the school superintendent. Give it up Fake Jake, you know it was wrong, admit it and move on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ollie, you do realize that you are arguing with the same Jokey who argued for over 100 pages that re designating a combat soldier as a non combat soldier then leaving him in Iraq is the same thing as taking him out of Iraq don't you? Jokey is a moron of the first order and will never admit to being wrong. It's time to cut bait with him and move along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fake Jake refuses to answer me anyway it seems. I'll probably drop this thread as worthless.
Click to expand...


You talkin' to me?  What's on your mind?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Jack Fate said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ollie, you do realize that you are arguing with the same Jokey who argued for over 100 pages that re designating a combat soldier as a non combat soldier then leaving him in Iraq is the same thing as taking him out of Iraq don't you? Jokey is a moron of the first order and will never admit to being wrong. It's time to cut bait with him and move along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fake Jake refuses to answer me anyway it seems. I'll probably drop this thread as worthless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You talkin' to me?  What's on your mind?
Click to expand...


I'm certain you can tell the difference between Jake and Jack. I am addressing Fake Jake Snarky.


----------



## Jack Fate

SFC Ollie said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fake Jake refuses to answer me anyway it seems. I'll probably drop this thread as worthless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You talkin' to me?  What's on your mind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm certain you can tell the difference between Jake and Jack. I am addressing Fake Jake Snarky.
Click to expand...


Sorry.  I got confused.  Still waking up.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Conhog failed in his debate: there are no American combat units in Iraq.  He can go try to talk to Gates about it, but Gates will say "turn conhog's ugly ass into the alley and don't let him back in."

Ollie is stupid because he believes a biased sources as giving an objective report: Ollie, grow up, and wait for all of the facts, hmmm.

And you fauxcons, pretend wannabee conservatives, need to condemn all religious extremism and I don't see that here.  Thus, kiddos, you are the laughing stock of those who actually think here.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Jack Fate, you often act very confused here, so don't worry about it.  No need to apologize.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Jack Fate said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you agree with me.  Sharia law is religion.  Are you stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not when I know that you will condemn that one for reason X and support the other for the same reason.  Quit being an ass, Jack Fate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I condemn Islam because it is a barbaric way of life.  It is un-American in so many ways.  You don't even know what the hell you're talking about.  You obviously don't know what Sharia law is or tenets of Islam.  All you know is how to have a knee jerk reaction and do what you're told to by your handlers.  You're a parrot.
Click to expand...


I certainly do, Jack Fate, understand all of that.  And I understand that we have Christian extremists in America.  I condemn all religious terrorists in our country, but for some reason you won't.  Why?


----------



## Jack Fate

JakeStarkey said:


> Conhog failed in his debate: there are no American combat units in Iraq.  He can go try to talk to Gates about it, but Gates will say "turn conhog's ugly ass into the alley and don't let him back in."
> 
> Ollie is stupid because he believes a biased sources as giving an objective report: Ollie, grow up, and wait for all of the facts, hmmm.
> 
> And you fauxcons, pretend wannabee conservatives, need to condemn all religious extremism and I don't see that here.  Thus, kiddos, you are the laughing stock of those who actually think here.



I condemn all religious extremism.  The only religion I see that is murdering innocent people all over the planet in the name of God is Islam.


----------



## Jack Fate

JakeStarkey said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not when I know that you will condemn that one for reason X and support the other for the same reason.  Quit being an ass, Jack Fate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I condemn Islam because it is a barbaric way of life.  It is un-American in so many ways.  You don't even know what the hell you're talking about.  You obviously don't know what Sharia law is or tenets of Islam.  All you know is how to have a knee jerk reaction and do what you're told to by your handlers.  You're a parrot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I certainly do, Jack Fate, understand all of that.  And I understand that we have Christian extremists in America.  I condemn all religious terrorists in our country, but for some reason you won't.  Why?
Click to expand...


I condemn all violence in the name of God.  You're insane if you want everyone to believe that Christian terrorism is equal to Islamic terrorism.


----------



## SFC Ollie

JakeStarkey said:


> Conhog failed in his debate: there are no American combat units in Iraq.  He can go try to talk to Gates about it, but Gates will say "turn conhog's ugly ass into the alley and don't let him back in."
> 
> Ollie is stupid because he believes a biased sources as giving an objective report: Ollie, grow up, and wait for all of the facts, hmmm.
> 
> And you fauxcons, pretend wannabee conservatives, need to condemn all religious extremism and I don't see that here.  Thus, kiddos, you are the laughing stock of those who actually think here.



Does the Bias Source make up the letter that the school superintendent sent out?

You call me stupid yet pretend to be this super true conservative who knows more than everyone else, to include this school superintendent. Sorry Jake, you fail again.
 And yes,  we do have combat troops in Iraq Some of the combat units still there are:

3rd Brigade Combat Team of the 4th Infantry Division, based at Fort Carson, CO

2nd Stryker Brigade Combat Team of the 25th Infantry Division, based at Schofield Barracks, Wahiawa, HI

4th Brigade Combat Team and the 1st Heavy Brigade of the 1st Armored Division from Fort Bliss, TX

Four brigades from the 3rd Infantry Division, based at Fort Stewart, GA;

I do believe these are only some of the "combat" troops still in Iraq.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Terrorism is terrorism.  Now show that American Muslims are more committed to such acts than American Christian terrorists.  You can't.  Your bias becomes obvious and you fail.


----------



## Jack Fate

JakeStarkey said:


> Terrorism is terrorism.  Now show that American Muslims are more committed to such acts than American Christian terrorists.  You can't.  Your bias becomes obvious and you fail.



Jake, seriously.  You're mentally ill.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Show me, Jack Fate, where American Muslims are more committed to religious terrorism than American Christians.

Are they blowing up federal buildings?  Are they killing Jewish journalists?  Are they killing doctors who perform abortions?

Come on, help us out here, Jack Fate.


----------



## CMike

Jack Fate said:


> Let's hear the outrage from the liberals.
> 
> American Thinker Blog: Public school children forced to pray to Allah



Very interesting and troubling.

Thanks.


----------



## Jack Fate

JakeStarkey said:


> Show me, Jack Fate, where American Muslims are more committed to religious terrorism than American Christians.
> 
> Are they blowing up federal buildings?  Are they killing Jewish journalists?  Are they killing doctors who perform abortions?
> 
> Come on, help us out here, Jack Fate.



You're confused, Jake.  Sadly, terribly confused.  Why do you hate your fellow Americans so much?  Why do you hate the US Constitution?  Why do you molest children?

I think the saddest thing is when you abused that cute little puppy and tortured those innocent cute little kittens.  You're just plain mean and nasty.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Show me, Jack Fate, where American Muslims are more committed to religious terrorism than American Christians.

Are they blowing up federal buildings? Are they killing Jewish journalists? Are they killing doctors who perform abortions?

Come on, help us out here, Jack Fate.


----------



## Jack Fate

JakeStarkey said:


> Show me, Jack Fate, where American Muslims are more committed to religious terrorism than American Christians.
> 
> Are they blowing up federal buildings? Are they killing Jewish journalists? Are they killing doctors who perform abortions?
> 
> Come on, help us out here, Jack Fate.


----------



## CMike

I feel that condemning islam is wrong.


----------



## JakeStarkey

I condemn all religious terrorism, cmike, in our country and abroad.

Jack Fate is having problem with condemning Christian terrorism here.


----------



## Jack Fate

CMike said:


> I feel that condemning islam is wrong.



It has no socially redeeming value.


----------



## Jack Fate

JakeStarkey said:


> I condemn all religious terrorism, cmike, in our country and abroad.
> 
> Jack Fate is having problem with condemning Christian terrorism here.



How come you haven't condemned child molestation?  Mohammed had sex with children.  You're obviously guilty of child molestation.  You're also guilty of wife beating.  Islam condones wife beating.  Christianity doesn't.  You're guilty as charged.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Your belief about Islam is your issue, Jack Fate.  I am absolutely thrilled with my Christian denomination, and I will allow the Lord to do as He will with others who believe differently.

Now will you condemn American Christian terrorists and American Muslim terrorists?


----------



## Jack Fate

JakeStarkey said:


> Your belief about Islam is your issue, Jack Fate.  I am absolutely thrilled with my Christian denomination, and I will allow the Lord to do as He will with others who believe differently.
> 
> Now will you condemn American Christian terrorists and American Muslim terrorists?



Why do you defend Islam when the Quran condones husbands beating their wives?  Are you a wolf in sheep's clothing?  Sounds like it.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Show one line where I have defended Islam, bub.

Show me, Jack Fate, where American Muslims are more committed to religious terrorism than American Christians.

Are they blowing up federal buildings? Are they killing Jewish journalists? Are they killing doctors who perform abortions?

Come on, help us out here, Jack Fate.


----------



## del

Jack Fate said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oscar Wao said:
> 
> 
> 
> To take part in worship?
> 
> There's a difference between going to a place of worship and learning what it's about...it's quite another to actually *participate* in said worship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be dorky.  To go on the trip.  That's the first question, which has been answered.  The second question, which is up in the air, is did the activities of the trip exceed the parental instructions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously, they did.  That is why the school apologizged.  You have to be the dumbest poster on this site.
Click to expand...


no, he isn't, but he's gaining fast


----------



## JakeStarkey

What I said, Del, is the source is biased as a Klansman at a NAACP meeting.  I recognize the superintendent apologized.  I think he erred because he was intimidated.  What I am saying is let's wait for all the facts.  If that means I am stupid, I can live with that.


----------



## del

JakeStarkey said:


> What I said, Del, is the source is biased as a Klansman at a NAACP meeting.  I recognize the superintendent apologized.  I think he erred because he was intimidated.  What I am saying is let's wait for all the facts.  If that means I am stupid, I can live with that.



the facts are all in.

QED you are what you are.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Nope, Del, they aren't, but you are right: I am what I am.


----------



## Againsheila

JakeStarkey said:


> Conhog failed in his debate: there are no American combat units in Iraq.  He can go try to talk to Gates about it, but Gates will say "turn conhog's ugly ass into the alley and don't let him back in."
> 
> Ollie is stupid because he believes a biased sources as giving an objective report: Ollie, grow up, and wait for all of the facts, hmmm.
> 
> And you fauxcons, pretend wannabee conservatives, need to condemn all religious extremism and I don't see that here.  Thus, kiddos, you are the laughing stock of those who actually think here.



AFter the president brought back the "combat" units, my friend and his unit shipped out to Iraq.  You can claim the war is over but it's  not.  You can claim there are no "combat" troops, but what the heck do you think they are doing there?


----------



## Againsheila

JakeStarkey said:


> What I said, Del, is the source is biased as a Klansman at a NAACP meeting.  I recognize the superintendent apologized.  I think he erred because he was intimidated.  What I am saying is let's wait for all the facts.  If that means I am stupid, I can live with that.



Did you watch the video?  What someone says can be biased, what you see with your own eyes, can't be biased.  Did you or did you not see the boys separated from the girls and their authority figures?  Did you or did you not see them surrounded by Muslim men?  Did you or did you not see them praying with those men?


----------



## daveman

Againsheila said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I said, Del, is the source is biased as a Klansman at a NAACP meeting.  I recognize the superintendent apologized.  I think he erred because he was intimidated.  What I am saying is let's wait for all the facts.  If that means I am stupid, I can live with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you watch the video?  What someone says can be biased, what you see with your own eyes, can't be biased.  Did you or did you not see the boys separated from the girls and their authority figures?  Did you or did you not see them surrounded by Muslim men?  Did you or did you not see them praying with those men?
Click to expand...

Jake didn't watch the video.


----------



## Againsheila

daveman said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I said, Del, is the source is biased as a Klansman at a NAACP meeting.  I recognize the superintendent apologized.  I think he erred because he was intimidated.  What I am saying is let's wait for all the facts.  If that means I am stupid, I can live with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you watch the video?  What someone says can be biased, what you see with your own eyes, can't be biased.  Did you or did you not see the boys separated from the girls and their authority figures?  Did you or did you not see them surrounded by Muslim men?  Did you or did you not see them praying with those men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jake didn't watch the video.
Click to expand...



Well, that would explain his point of view....


----------



## ConHog

Why have yall let jokey off the hook by letting him change the topic? This isn't about terrorism. It is about separation of church and state. 

As for his stupid argument that the parents signed a permission slip, well so they did to about attending school, but that doesn't mean that teachers and administrators are free to ignore constitutional separations while at school. 

Jokey, Rdean is dumber than you, but not by much.


----------



## Jack Fate

JakeStarkey said:


> Nope, Del, they aren't, but you are right: I am what I am.



Yep, you are what you are.  Anyone who would claim American Christians are terrorists comparable to Islamic terrorists is an ignorant fool.  And you claim to be a Christian?  That's funny.  Perhaps you're not an ignorant fool.  You're probably mentally ill.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Jack Fate is  now lying because I have been beating his rhetorical butt in another thread.

I have been asking JF if American Christians who embrace terrorism are as bad as Muslim Americans who embrace terrorism.

He won't answer the question.

I have stated flatly that I believe religious terrorism is wrong, wrong, wrong.  Answer the question, Jack.


----------



## Intense

JakeStarkey said:


> Jack Fate is  now lying because I have been beating his rhetorical butt in another thread.
> 
> I have been asking JF if American Christians who embrace terrorism are as bad as Muslim Americans who embrace terrorism.
> 
> He won't answer the question.
> 
> I have stated flatly that I believe religious terrorism is wrong, wrong, wrong.  Answer the question, Jack.



I will Jake. 

Yes.


----------



## Valerie

JakeStarkey said:


> Jack Fate is  now lying because I have been beating his rhetorical butt in another thread.
> 
> I have been asking JF *if American Christians who embrace terrorism *are as bad as Muslim Americans who embrace terrorism.
> 
> He won't answer the question.
> 
> I have stated flatly that I believe religious terrorism is wrong, wrong, wrong.  Answer the question, Jack.






Who are the American Christians who embrace terrorism???


----------



## JakeStarkey

Againsheila said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I said, Del, is the source is biased as a Klansman at a NAACP meeting.  I recognize the superintendent apologized.  I think he erred because he was intimidated.  What I am saying is let's wait for all the facts.  If that means I am stupid, I can live with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you watch the video?  What someone says can be biased, what you see with your own eyes, can't be biased.  Did you or did you not see the boys separated from the girls and their authority figures?  Did you or did you not see them surrounded by Muslim men?  Did you or did you not see them praying with those men?
Click to expand...


What I am saying is let's wait for the full story.


----------



## Intense

Jack Fate said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, Del, they aren't, but you are right: I am what I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, you are what you are.  Anyone who would claim American Christians are terrorists comparable to Islamic terrorists is an ignorant fool.  And you claim to be a Christian?  That's funny.  Perhaps you're not an ignorant fool.  You're probably mentally ill.
Click to expand...


I'll respectfully disagree with you there JF. Dead is dead. Terrorism is a false path, man. By definition a Christian Terrorist is an Oxymoron. Were Islam Truly a Religion of peace, that would be true for it too. Maybe someday.


----------



## Intense

Valerie said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate is  now lying because I have been beating his rhetorical butt in another thread.
> 
> I have been asking JF *if American Christians who embrace terrorism *are as bad as Muslim Americans who embrace terrorism.
> 
> He won't answer the question.
> 
> I have stated flatly that I believe religious terrorism is wrong, wrong, wrong.  Answer the question, Jack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the American Christians who embrace terrorism???
Click to expand...


I think they would be Ex-Christians.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Valerie said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate is  now lying because I have been beating his rhetorical butt in another thread.
> 
> I have been asking JF *if American Christians who embrace terrorism *are as bad as Muslim Americans who embrace terrorism.
> 
> He won't answer the question.
> 
> I have stated flatly that I believe religious terrorism is wrong, wrong, wrong.  Answer the question, Jack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the American Christians who embrace terrorism???
Click to expand...


The Aryan nationalists shooting people with whom they disagree.  Or the abortion doctors and staff that are shot down.  Or the clinics that are bombed.  Some claim that T. McVeigh was a Christian terrorist.  Any Klan member who every claimed he or she was a Christian was a Christian terrorist.  You, like most political thugs, are cowards.

My point is that Jack Fate refuses to quantify how much American Muslim terrorism occurs here with how much American Christian terrorism.

He refuses to condemn American Christian terrorism, and yet he equates American Muslims with the rest of the Islamic world.

Terrorism is wrong.  American Christian terrorism is wrong.  American Muslim terrorism is wrong.

Come on, Jack Fate, state that you believe that American Muslims have no business here and should be deported.  You don't have the manhood or integrity to do that, but that is what you believe.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Intense said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate is  now lying because I have been beating his rhetorical butt in another thread.
> 
> I have been asking JF *if American Christians who embrace terrorism *are as bad as Muslim Americans who embrace terrorism.
> 
> He won't answer the question.
> 
> I have stated flatly that I believe religious terrorism is wrong, wrong, wrong.  Answer the question, Jack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the American Christians who embrace terrorism???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think they would be Ex-Christians.
Click to expand...


I would certainly hope they are seen, like Jack Fate, perverters of Christianity


----------



## Intense

JakeStarkey said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I said, Del, is the source is biased as a Klansman at a NAACP meeting.  I recognize the superintendent apologized.  I think he erred because he was intimidated.  What I am saying is let's wait for all the facts.  If that means I am stupid, I can live with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you watch the video?  What someone says can be biased, what you see with your own eyes, can't be biased.  Did you or did you not see the boys separated from the girls and their authority figures?  Did you or did you not see them surrounded by Muslim men?  Did you or did you not see them praying with those men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I am saying is let's wait for the full story.
Click to expand...



A field trip to a mosque put together for students at the Wellesley Middle School last May has sparked a firestorm of controversy that may well mushroom into a lawsuit. Students were brought to the Islamic Society of Boston Cultural Center to observe and to ask questions about Islamic culture. During the visit, which was filmed by a concerned chaperone, an afternoon prayer service started.

The chaperon alleges that the boys on the trip, who were in 6th grade, were invited to join the prayers. Some boys did in fact join in the prayer services. The officials at the mosque as well as some of the chaperons claim that any student participation was spontaneous and voluntary.What has been established is that a prayer service took place during a public school field trip, and that some students took part in the prayers. The ACLU has not yet assumed a vocal role in the controversy.

The mother who filmed the field trip claims that the boys were invited to step forward and join in the Muslim prayers. The chaperone is planning a lawsuit, and some parents clain that the town of Wellesley has received undeserved publicity. According to the Swellesley Report, local news media has been swarming around the school looking for sound bites.

Wellesley School Superintendent Bella Wong has issued an apology for the incident, in which she stated as follows.

It was not the intent for students to be able to participate in any of the religious practices, Wong said. The fact that any students were allowed to do so in this case was an error.

There may well have been students whose parents would have taken strong exception to their children participating in the prayer services of another faith. A student in his or her formative years might lack the discernment to appreciate the full implications of what participation in a prayer service might signify. Such awareness should come through study and should be an outgrowth of religious training provided by the families of students.

Wellesley Middle School has sponsored other religious field trips. There is little doubt that better planning is called for. The passions ignited by the Wellesley Middle School field trip to the Islamic Society of Boston Community Center did not flare up in a vacuum. Along with deep underlying similarities between the worlds faiths are deep seated differences between these faiths as well. Additionally, there are legitimate concerns about terror connections to the Islamic Society of Boston Cultural Center as reported by Jeff Jacoby in the Boston Globe.  The Weekly Standard noted as follows.

In the following months, the Boston Herald and Bostons Fox Channel 25 published reports documenting the ISBs ties with terrorists, terror supporters, and anti-Semites. The Herald reported that members of the ISBs Board of Trustees had at one time included one of the Islamic worlds most prominent and vocal supporters of terrorism and another gentleman who would become notorious for his anti-Semitic writing. The media also reported that one of the ISBs eight founders was a genuine terrorist who had since been arrested, convicted, and sent to jail.

It may be a legitimate goal to promote cross cultural and interreligious tolerance, but there are ample grounds to ask questions and expect answers about who is involved in the mosque and what their agendas might be. Additionally, not wanting ones children to join in the services of other faiths is not a mark of bigotry. The controversy surrounding the Wellesley Middle School mosque visit should be studied in the future by educators who appreciate the value of fences as well as bridges between different faith communities.




Read The Full Story: Conroversy Rages Over Wellesley Middle School Trip To Boston Mosque  Indyposted 

Conroversy Rages Over Wellesley Middle School Trip To Boston Mosque &ndash; Indyposted


----------



## Againsheila

JakeStarkey said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I said, Del, is the source is biased as a Klansman at a NAACP meeting.  I recognize the superintendent apologized.  I think he erred because he was intimidated.  What I am saying is let's wait for all the facts.  If that means I am stupid, I can live with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you watch the video?  What someone says can be biased, what you see with your own eyes, can't be biased.  Did you or did you not see the boys separated from the girls and their authority figures?  Did you or did you not see them surrounded by Muslim men?  Did you or did you not see them praying with those men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I am saying is let's wait for the full story.
Click to expand...


What you are saying is that you will give excuses for anything and you can't believe your own eyes.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Againsheila said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you watch the video?  What someone says can be biased, what you see with your own eyes, can't be biased.  Did you or did you not see the boys separated from the girls and their authority figures?  Did you or did you not see them surrounded by Muslim men?  Did you or did you not see them praying with those men?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I am saying is let's wait for the full story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you are saying is that you will give excuses for anything and you can't believe your own eyes.
Click to expand...


That was an ignorant comment, which reveals that you are not in a position that requires higher critical thinking skills.  Why is it so hard for you to gather all the facts about a situation?


----------



## Againsheila

JakeStarkey said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I am saying is let's wait for the full story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you are saying is that you will give excuses for anything and you can't believe your own eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was an ignorant comment, which reveals that you are not in a position that requires higher critical thinking skills.  Why is it so hard for you to gather all the facts about a situation?
Click to expand...


I saw it with my own eyes, all the facts have been gathered, the school has apologized.  Only you seem to think that there are some facts floating out there that haven't been found.  Let me know when you find them. <which will be never>


----------



## JakeStarkey

You signed off on a biased presentation is what you did.  Be proud of it because you don't know any better.  If it all turns out your way, I will let you know.  And if turns out you and your podjos jumped the gun (again), I will let you know.


----------



## Jack Fate

JakeStarkey said:


> Jack Fate is  now lying because I have been beating his rhetorical butt in another thread.
> 
> I have been asking JF if American Christians who embrace terrorism are as bad as Muslim Americans who embrace terrorism.
> 
> He won't answer the question.
> 
> I have stated flatly that I believe religious terrorism is wrong, wrong, wrong.  Answer the question, Jack.



Your premise is wrong.  You assume that Christian terrorism is equal to Islamic Terrorism.  When you have a premise that is dishonest then you're pretty much a dishonest person to begin with.


----------



## Jack Fate

JakeStarkey said:


> You signed off on a biased presentation is what you did.  Be proud of it because you don't know any better.  If it all turns out your way, I will let you know.  And if turns out you and your podjos jumped the gun (again), I will let you know.



The school apologized.  That means the school was wrong.  You're mentally ill.  Seriously.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Jack Fate said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate is  now lying because I have been beating his rhetorical butt in another thread.
> 
> I have been asking JF if American Christians who embrace terrorism are as bad as Muslim Americans who embrace terrorism.
> 
> He won't answer the question.
> 
> I have stated flatly that I believe religious terrorism is wrong, wrong, wrong.  Answer the question, Jack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your premise is wrong.  You assume that Christian terrorism is equal to Islamic Terrorism.  When you have a premise that is dishonest then you're pretty much a dishonest person to begin with.
Click to expand...


Jack Fate is being dishonest.  Terrorism is wrong as terrorism is wrong.  I hope you are not a Christian or a Muslim or a Jew, because you would be an absolute disgrace to your faith.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Ravi said:


> There is a LOT of stupid in this thread.


Yeah, any time you enter enter a thread it is instantly reduced to stupid....Now, go away..........Go to your room and watch Spongebob............The adults are having a conversation here.


----------



## Intense

Wicked Jester said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a LOT of stupid in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, any time you enter enter a thread it is instantly reduced to stupid....Now, go away..........Go to your room and watch Spongebob............The adults are having a conversation here.
Click to expand...


Hey... They played the Sponge Bob Song at the Aquarium Today. My friend here wants to know if Sponge Bob wants to come out and play. Don't tell anyone, but I allegedly took this picture.  http://www.usmessageboard.com/members/intense-albums-ny-aquarium.html


----------



## Sunni Man

Jack Fate said:


> Your premise is wrong.  You assume that Christian terrorism is equal to Islamic Terrorism.


Dude, get a grip.

Terrorism, is terrorism. Period

There is NO greater or lesser terrorism.

Except in your little pea brain.


----------



## ConHog

Sunni Man said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your premise is wrong.  You assume that Christian terrorism is equal to Islamic Terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, get a grip.
> 
> Terrorism, is terrorism. Period
> 
> There is NO greater or lesser terrorism.
> 
> Except in your little pea brain.
Click to expand...


Gotta question for you. What would happen if your wife decided she wanted to enter in the same door and pray in the same room at mosque as you?


----------



## daveman

ConHog said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your premise is wrong.  You assume that Christian terrorism is equal to Islamic Terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, get a grip.
> 
> Terrorism, is terrorism. Period
> 
> There is NO greater or lesser terrorism.
> 
> Except in your little pea brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gotta question for you. What would happen if your wife decided she wanted to enter in the same door and pray in the same room at mosque as you?
Click to expand...

That's a floggin'.


----------



## Sunni Man

ConHog said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your premise is wrong.  You assume that Christian terrorism is equal to Islamic Terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, get a grip.
> 
> Terrorism, is terrorism. Period
> 
> There is NO greater or lesser terrorism.
> 
> Except in your little pea brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gotta question for you. What would happen if your wife decided she wanted to enter in the same door and pray in the same room at mosque as you?
Click to expand...

Why would she????


----------



## daveman

Sunni Man said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, get a grip.
> 
> Terrorism, is terrorism. Period
> 
> There is NO greater or lesser terrorism.
> 
> Except in your little pea brain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta question for you. What would happen if your wife decided she wanted to enter in the same door and pray in the same room at mosque as you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would she????
Click to expand...


Because she has a mind of her own.  

Unless you've beaten it out of her.


----------



## ConHog

Sunni Man said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, get a grip.
> 
> Terrorism, is terrorism. Period
> 
> There is NO greater or lesser terrorism.
> 
> Except in your little pea brain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta question for you. What would happen if your wife decided she wanted to enter in the same door and pray in the same room at mosque as you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would she????
Click to expand...


It's a hypothetical question. Why avoid answering?


----------



## Jack Fate

Sunni Man said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your premise is wrong.  You assume that Christian terrorism is equal to Islamic Terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, get a grip.
> 
> Terrorism, is terrorism. Period
> 
> There is NO greater or lesser terrorism.
> 
> Except in your little pea brain.
Click to expand...


----------



## del

Jack Fate said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your premise is wrong.  You assume that Christian terrorism is equal to Islamic Terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, get a grip.
> 
> Terrorism, is terrorism. Period
> 
> There is NO greater or lesser terrorism.
> 
> Except in your little pea brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


so in your benighted opinion, a christian terrorist is not as bad as a muslim terrorist, because he/she is a christian?

that's world class stupidity

kudos


----------



## Jack Fate

Sunni Man said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, get a grip.
> 
> Terrorism, is terrorism. Period
> 
> There is NO greater or lesser terrorism.
> 
> Except in your little pea brain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta question for you. What would happen if your wife decided she wanted to enter in the same door and pray in the same room at mosque as you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would she????
Click to expand...


What is Al-taqiyya?


----------



## Jack Fate

del said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, get a grip.
> 
> Terrorism, is terrorism. Period
> 
> There is NO greater or lesser terrorism.
> 
> Except in your little pea brain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so in your benighted opinion, a christian terrorist is not as bad as a muslim terrorist, because he/she is a christian?
> 
> that's world class stupidity
> 
> kudos
Click to expand...


I never said that.  You did.  Is your argument so weak and lame that you have to put words in my mouth?  Pathetic.

What is Al-taqiyya?


----------



## bodecea

Jack Fate said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You signed off on a biased presentation is what you did.  Be proud of it because you don't know any better.  If it all turns out your way, I will let you know.  And if turns out you and your podjos jumped the gun (again), I will let you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The school apologized.  That means the school was wrong.  You're mentally ill.  Seriously.
Click to expand...


Schools apologize cause they are in the wrong...and only then, right?


----------



## ConHog

Jack Fate said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so in your benighted opinion, a christian terrorist is not as bad as a muslim terrorist, because he/she is a christian?
> 
> that's world class stupidity
> 
> kudos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said that.  You did.  Is your argument so weak and lame that you have to put words in my mouth?  Pathetic.
Click to expand...


Del is just so stupid and or dishonest that he doesn't understand or care that you were clearly saying that the amount of Christian terrorism isn't as bad as the amount of Islamic terrorism.

He's pathetic.


----------



## Jack Fate

bodecea said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You signed off on a biased presentation is what you did.  Be proud of it because you don't know any better.  If it all turns out your way, I will let you know.  And if turns out you and your podjos jumped the gun (again), I will let you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The school apologized.  That means the school was wrong.  You're mentally ill.  Seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Schools apologize cause they are in the wrong...and only then, right?
Click to expand...


This one did because they said they were wrong.


----------



## Wicked Jester

bodecea said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You signed off on a biased presentation is what you did.  Be proud of it because you don't know any better.  If it all turns out your way, I will let you know.  And if turns out you and your podjos jumped the gun (again), I will let you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The school apologized.  That means the school was wrong.  You're mentally ill.  Seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Schools apologize cause they are in the wrong...and only then, right?
Click to expand...

The superintendent admitted they were wrong.....Hence, the apology!.....Get it?


----------



## Jack Fate

Look at the lefty moonbats defend human rights abusers.


----------



## del

Jack Fate said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so in your benighted opinion, a christian terrorist is not as bad as a muslim terrorist, because he/she is a christian?
> 
> that's world class stupidity
> 
> kudos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said that.  You did.  Is your argument so weak and lame that you have to put words in my mouth?  Pathetic.
> 
> What is Al-taqiyya?
Click to expand...


so you didn't say this?



Jack Fate said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate is  now lying because I have been beating his rhetorical butt in another thread.
> 
> I have been asking JF if American Christians who embrace terrorism are as bad as Muslim Americans who embrace terrorism.
> 
> He won't answer the question.
> 
> I have stated flatly that I believe religious terrorism is wrong, wrong, wrong.  Answer the question, Jack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Your premise is wrong. You assume that Christian terrorism is equal to Islamic Terrorism.*  When you have a premise that is dishonest then you're pretty much a dishonest person to begin with.
Click to expand...


how else should one take this if not as a defense of terrorists who are christian?

keep swinging, corky


----------



## ConHog

Jack Fate said:


> Look at the lefty moonbats defend human rights abusers.



Hey any religion in which a woman can be beaten if she enters the building from the wrong door is the religion for the left..............


----------



## del

Jack Fate said:


> Look at the lefty moonbats defend human rights abusers.



look at the knuckledragging neocons defending terrorists.


----------



## del

ConHog said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the lefty moonbats defend human rights abusers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey any religion in which a woman can be beaten if she enters the building from the wrong door is the religion for the left..............
Click to expand...


which religion advocates pissing on women for sport?


----------



## ConHog

del said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the lefty moonbats defend human rights abusers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey any religion in which a woman can be beaten if she enters the building from the wrong door is the religion for the left..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which religion advocates pissing on women for sport?
Click to expand...


None , that I'm aware of. Which advocates being a 57 y/o dumb shit who behaves like he's 12?


----------



## del

ConHog said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey any religion in which a woman can be beaten if she enters the building from the wrong door is the religion for the left..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which religion advocates pissing on women for sport?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None , that I'm aware of. Which advocates being a 57 y/o dumb shit who behaves like he's 12?
Click to expand...


so you're an atheist i take it?


----------



## ConHog

del said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> which religion advocates pissing on women for sport?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None , that I'm aware of. Which advocates being a 57 y/o dumb shit who behaves like he's 12?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so you're an atheist i take it?
Click to expand...


Nope, just a human who sometimes makes mistakes. None of which ever included blowing up innocent civilians, so tell me again how Christians are as bad as Muslims?

I would be ashamed of my dad if he behaved like you to. For real.


----------



## Wicked Jester

ConHog said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> None , that I'm aware of. Which advocates being a 57 y/o dumb shit who behaves like he's 12?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you're an atheist i take it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, just a human who sometimes makes mistakes. None of which ever included blowing up innocent civilians, so tell me again how Christians are as bad as Muslims?
> 
> I would be ashamed of my dad if he behaved like you to. For real.
Click to expand...

Ahhhhh, give del a break....He obviously got into the youngin's stash again.


----------



## del

ConHog said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> None , that I'm aware of. Which advocates being a 57 y/o dumb shit who behaves like he's 12?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you're an atheist i take it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, just a human who sometimes makes mistakes. None of which ever included blowing up innocent civilians, so tell me again how Christians are as bad as Muslims?
> 
> I would be ashamed of my dad if he behaved like you to. For real.
Click to expand...


i don't believe i ever said christians are as bad as muslims. what i agreed with is that there is no qualitative difference in terrorist acts based on the religion of the perpetrators. 

i realize that nuanced thinking isn't in your skill set, so i don't expect you to be able to follow this line of reasoning, but i thought i'd lay it out for other, more intelligent posters.

as i've stated before, the opinion of someone who thinks urinating on another human being is humorous really is de minimis.


----------



## mal

del said:


> i don't believe i ever said christians are as bad as muslims. what i agreed with is that there is no qualitative difference in terrorist acts based on the religion of the perpetrators.



Obviously Christians are NOT in the Modern Day...

There are no Christian Leaders around the World, aside from Fuckstain, Inbred Yokels like Phelps, who would Advocate for Terror.

But the Middle East is FULL of Islamic Leaders who Advocate for it... Countries that are Ruled under Islamic Law, that not only Advocates for Terror Against others, but Against their own People.

In the Modern Day, Islam is the Problem and a Handful of Westernized Muslims don't Negate this Fact.

A Healthy Analogy would be this...

Muslims that Denounce Terror and the Stoning of Women for having been Raped and all of the other Ills of Islam are about as Rare as the Fred Phelps Christians of the World are.

Islam is FAR Worse than Christianity in the Modern Day and is Dire Need of a Reformation.



peace...


----------



## Jack Fate

del said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> so in your benighted opinion, a christian terrorist is not as bad as a muslim terrorist, because he/she is a christian?
> 
> that's world class stupidity
> 
> kudos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that.  You did.  Is your argument so weak and lame that you have to put words in my mouth?  Pathetic.
> 
> What is Al-taqiyya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so you didn't say this?
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate is  now lying because I have been beating his rhetorical butt in another thread.
> 
> I have been asking JF if American Christians who embrace terrorism are as bad as Muslim Americans who embrace terrorism.
> 
> He won't answer the question.
> 
> I have stated flatly that I believe religious terrorism is wrong, wrong, wrong.  Answer the question, Jack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Your premise is wrong. You assume that Christian terrorism is equal to Islamic Terrorism.*  When you have a premise that is dishonest then you're pretty much a dishonest person to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how else should one take this if not as a defense of terrorists who are christian?
> 
> keep swinging, corky
Click to expand...


Do you consider Christian terrorism equal to Islamic terrorism?


----------



## del

Jack Fate said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that.  You did.  Is your argument so weak and lame that you have to put words in my mouth?  Pathetic.
> 
> What is Al-taqiyya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you didn't say this?
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Your premise is wrong. You assume that Christian terrorism is equal to Islamic Terrorism.*  When you have a premise that is dishonest then you're pretty much a dishonest person to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how else should one take this if not as a defense of terrorists who are christian?
> 
> keep swinging, corky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you consider Christian terrorism equal to Islamic terrorism?
Click to expand...


qualitatively? absolutely. 

next?


----------



## Jack Fate

del said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> so you didn't say this?
> 
> 
> 
> how else should one take this if not as a defense of terrorists who are christian?
> 
> keep swinging, corky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you consider Christian terrorism equal to Islamic terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> qualitatively? absolutely.
> 
> next?
Click to expand...


Funny stuff.  Pathetic.


----------



## del

Jack Fate said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you consider Christian terrorism equal to Islamic terrorism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qualitatively? absolutely.
> 
> next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny stuff.  Pathetic.
Click to expand...


<shrug>

i'm sorry you're not too bright, but there's naught i can do about it. 


if you want to believe that terrorist acts perpetrated by christians are somehow *better* than those perpetrated by muslims, you're welcome to it.


----------



## ConHog

del said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> so you're an atheist i take it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, just a human who sometimes makes mistakes. None of which ever included blowing up innocent civilians, so tell me again how Christians are as bad as Muslims?
> 
> I would be ashamed of my dad if he behaved like you to. For real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i don't believe i ever said christians are as bad as muslims. what i agreed with is that there is no qualitative difference in terrorist acts based on the religion of the perpetrators.
> 
> i realize that nuanced thinking isn't in your skill set, so i don't expect you to be able to follow this line of reasoning, but i thought i'd lay it out for other, more intelligent posters.
> 
> as i've stated before, the opinion of someone who thinks urinating on another human being is humorous really is de minimis.
Click to expand...


Ah double dishonesty from your dumb ass in one post, excellent.

A) No one was making the argument that qualitatively Islamic terrorism was worse than Christian terrorism, rather the argument was made that quantitatively Islamic terrorism is FAR worse than Christian terrorism. You are the dumb shit that either purposefully, or just out of sheer stupidity misread the statement. I tend to lead towards the former since it was already explained to you once and you ignored it, but I am fully prepared to accept the possibility that you are so fucking stupid that you didn't even get it after having it explained to you once. Hopefully it doesn't just go in one ear and out your Depends this time.

B) I said the story was funny, I never said the act itself was funny, and in fact I posted that I feel horrible for doing it. Kinda like you laugh when you see someone get hurt after you realize they weren't injured.

I know those two probably stretched your thinking capabilities right to their limits, so I will wait for the smoke to clear before posting more.


----------



## del

ConHog said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, just a human who sometimes makes mistakes. None of which ever included blowing up innocent civilians, so tell me again how Christians are as bad as Muslims?
> 
> I would be ashamed of my dad if he behaved like you to. For real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't believe i ever said christians are as bad as muslims. what i agreed with is that there is no qualitative difference in terrorist acts based on the religion of the perpetrators.
> 
> i realize that nuanced thinking isn't in your skill set, so i don't expect you to be able to follow this line of reasoning, but i thought i'd lay it out for other, more intelligent posters.
> 
> as i've stated before, the opinion of someone who thinks urinating on another human being is humorous really is de minimis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah double dishonesty from your dumb ass in one thread, excellent.
> 
> A) No one was making the argument that qualitatively Islamic terrorism was worse than Christian terrorism, rather the argument was made that quantitatively Islamic terrorism is FAR worse than Christian terrorism. You are the dumb shit that either purposefully, or just out of sheer stupidity misread the statement. I tend to lead towards the former since it was already explained to you once and you ignored it, but I am fully prepared to accept the possibility that you are so fucking stupid that you didn't even get it after having it explained to you once. Hopefully it doesn't just go in one ear and out your Depends this time.
> 
> B) I said the story was funny, I never said the act itself was funny, and in fact I posted that I feel horrible for doing it. Kinda like you laugh when you see someone get hurt after you realize they weren't injured.
> 
> I know those two probably stretched your thinking capabilities right to their limits, so *I will wait* for the smoke to clear *before posting more*.
Click to expand...




yeah, that's gonna happen

as far as i know, there's been no differentiation expressed prior to my post between qualitative and quantitative in this thread. sorry, i don't read minds-not even really small ones.

see previous posts re: your opinion and its impact.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Jack Fate said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you consider Christian terrorism equal to Islamic terrorism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qualitatively? absolutely.
> 
> next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny stuff.  Pathetic.
Click to expand...


Doesn't matter what you think.  A terror act is a terror act, period.  You do it, and you will be punished.  The Rabbi does it, and he goes to jail.  Kalam does it, and he goes to jail.


----------



## syrenn

del said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> qualitatively? absolutely.
> 
> next?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny stuff.  Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <shrug>
> 
> i'm sorry you're not too bright, but there's naught i can do about it.
> 
> 
> if you want to believe that terrorist acts perpetrated by christians are somehow *better* than those perpetrated by muslims, you're welcome to it.
Click to expand...


I have a question for you del:

What acts of christian terror are you referring to specifically .


----------



## del

syrenn said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny stuff.  Pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <shrug>
> 
> i'm sorry you're not too bright, but there's naught i can do about it.
> 
> 
> if you want to believe that terrorist acts perpetrated by christians are somehow *better* than those perpetrated by muslims, you're welcome to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a question for you del:
> 
> What acts of christian terror are you referring to specifically .
Click to expand...


i'm not referring to any specific act, christian or islamic. 

just terrorism in general. i see no point in trying to keep score.


----------



## xotoxi

del said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> i don't believe i ever said christians are as bad as muslims. what i agreed with is that there is no qualitative difference in terrorist acts based on the religion of the perpetrators.
> 
> i realize that nuanced thinking isn't in your skill set, so i don't expect you to be able to follow this line of reasoning, but i thought i'd lay it out for other, more intelligent posters.
> 
> as i've stated before, the opinion of someone who thinks urinating on another human being is humorous really is de minimis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah double dishonesty from your dumb ass in one thread, excellent.
> 
> A) No one was making the argument that qualitatively Islamic terrorism was worse than Christian terrorism, rather the argument was made that quantitatively Islamic terrorism is FAR worse than Christian terrorism. You are the dumb shit that either purposefully, or just out of sheer stupidity misread the statement. I tend to lead towards the former since it was already explained to you once and you ignored it, but I am fully prepared to accept the possibility that you are so fucking stupid that you didn't even get it after having it explained to you once. Hopefully it doesn't just go in one ear and out your Depends this time.
> 
> B) I said the story was funny, I never said the act itself was funny, and in fact I posted that I feel horrible for doing it. Kinda like you laugh when you see someone get hurt after you realize they weren't injured.
> 
> I know those two probably stretched your thinking capabilities right to their limits, so *I will wait* for the smoke to clear *before posting more*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, that's gonna happen
> 
> as far as i know, there's been no differentiation expressed prior to my post between qualitative and quantitative in this thread. sorry, i don't read minds-not even really small ones.
> 
> see previous posts re: your opinion and its impact.
Click to expand...


It takes a lot to get Turd Ferguson to renig.


----------



## del

i prefer t-ferg. it sounds more *hep*


----------



## Jack Fate

del said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> qualitatively? absolutely.
> 
> next?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny stuff.  Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <shrug>
> 
> i'm sorry you're not too bright, but there's naught i can do about it.
> 
> 
> if you want to believe that terrorist acts perpetrated by christians are somehow *better* than those perpetrated by muslims, you're welcome to it.
Click to expand...


I believe you're dishonest and I'm not the only one.


----------



## mal

del said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> so you didn't say this?
> 
> 
> 
> how else should one take this if not as a defense of terrorists who are christian?
> 
> keep swinging, corky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you consider Christian terrorism equal to Islamic terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> qualitatively? absolutely.
> 
> next?
Click to expand...


Could you give the Class some Examples of Christian Terrorism?...  Try to stay Current with that, if you could... As much as I'd like to Discuss the Crusades, they just are that Timely for the Honest among us.



peace...


----------



## syrenn

del said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> <shrug>
> 
> i'm sorry you're not too bright, but there's naught i can do about it.
> 
> 
> if you want to believe that terrorist acts perpetrated by christians are somehow *better* than those perpetrated by muslims, you're welcome to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question for you del:
> 
> What acts of christian terror are you referring to specifically .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm not referring to any specific act, christian or islamic.
> 
> just terrorism in general. i see no point in trying to keep score.
Click to expand...


 Agreed. ALL terriost attacks are wrong. 

However you cant deny that the majority of the world wide terrorists acts in the past few decades can be attributed to the followers of islam.

Recognizing who are doing the attacks is not keeping score, it is dealing with the facts.


----------



## ConHog

The lesson for the day boys and girls is that Del doesn't like facts if they get in the way of his argument. Unless we are to believe that he really is so stupid that truly thinks that anyone on this board was claiming that a terror act committed by a Christian isn't as bad as one committed by a Muslim.

Now personally, I think it IS possible that he's that stupid, but not likely.


----------



## mal

syrenn said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question for you del:
> 
> What acts of christian terror are you referring to specifically .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not referring to any specific act, christian or islamic.
> 
> just terrorism in general. i see no point in trying to keep score.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed. ALL terriost attacks are wrong.
> 
> However you cant deny that the majority of the world wide terrorists acts in the past few decades can be attributed to the followers of islam.
> 
> Recognizing who are doing the attacks is not keeping score, it is dealing with the facts.
Click to expand...


With the Support, some right out in the Open and with $$$, others in Silent Support, of Most of the Islamic Nations in the Middle East and those Countries Political and Religious Leaders.

Of course, Pat Robertson is Funneling Money to all of the Christian Terrorists who are Targeting the Muslims here in the US and abroad...

So del's got a point there.



peace...


----------



## Jack Fate

What's the matter, Del?  Anyone?  Can't you answer my question?

What is Al-taqiyya?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Thanks, Syrenn, you framed the argument appropriately.


----------



## mal

tha malcontent said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> i don't believe i ever said christians are as bad as muslims. what i agreed with is that there is no qualitative difference in terrorist acts based on the religion of the perpetrators.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously Christians are NOT in the Modern Day...
> 
> There are no Christian Leaders around the World, aside from Fuckstain, Inbred Yokels like Phelps, who would Advocate for Terror.
> 
> But the Middle East is FULL of Islamic Leaders who Advocate for it... Countries that are Ruled under Islamic Law, that not only Advocates for Terror Against others, but Against their own People.
> 
> In the Modern Day, Islam is the Problem and a Handful of Westernized Muslims don't Negate this Fact.
> 
> A Healthy Analogy would be this...
> 
> Muslims that Denounce Terror and the Stoning of Women for having been Raped and all of the other Ills of Islam are about as Rare as the Fred Phelps Christians of the World are.
> 
> Islam is FAR Worse than Christianity in the Modern Day and is Dire Need of a Reformation.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


^Come on del, put me in my Place... Tell me where I'm Wrong in there... Don't be Selective in your Trolling for Convenience Reasons... 



peace...


----------



## xotoxi

del said:


> i prefer t-ferg. it sounds more *hep*



Howbout Turdferg?


----------



## mal

del said:


> if you want to believe that terrorist acts perpetrated by christians are somehow *better* than those perpetrated by muslims, you're welcome to it.



The Difference being that Christian Terrorism, as Fucking RARE as it is, is NOT Sanctioned by the Church, Funded by the State nor Applauded by Christians...

American's, Right, Left and other, UNIVERSALLY Denounced the Attempted Burning of a Quran...

And that ain't even Terrorism, del.

Muslims are Hard Pressed to use their "Killing the _Innocent_ is Wrong" Skirt when being Forced to Respond to a School Bus Bombing of Jewish Children by one of their own.



peace...


----------



## xotoxi

ConHog said:


> The lesson for the day boys and girls is that Del doesn't like facts if they get in the way of his argument. Unless we are to believe that he really is so stupid that truly thinks that anyone on this board was claiming that a terror act committed by a Christian isn't as bad as one committed by a Muslim.
> 
> Now personally, I think it IS possible that he's that stupid, but not likely.



...says Turd Ferguson.


----------



## ConHog

Xotoxi, I know you THINK you're funny. But all you are is stupid and ineffectual, you can't even manage to get me to care enough to insult you back. I mean seriously man, I feel insulted that you couldn't at least put some effort into it. This is just sad man.

PS - Go back to the romper room


----------



## Sunni Man

ConHog said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta question for you. What would happen if your wife decided she wanted to enter in the same door and pray in the same room at mosque as you?
> 
> 
> 
> Why would she????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a hypothetical question. Why avoid answering?
Click to expand...

The women's prayer room has a sign that says "WOMEN"

The men's prayer room has a sign that says "MEN"

Both are equally furnished and nice.

So why would any Brother or Sister want to go into the other's room to pray?


----------



## syrenn

Sunni Man said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would she????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a hypothetical question. Why avoid answering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The women's prayer room has a sign that says "WOMEN"
> 
> The men's prayer room has a sign that says "MEN"
> 
> Both are equally furnished and nice.
> 
> So why would any Brother or Sister want to go into the other's room to pray?
Click to expand...


How about the simple answer of: why not?


----------



## ConHog

Sunni Man said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would she????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a hypothetical question. Why avoid answering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The women's prayer room has a sign that says "WOMEN"
> 
> The men's prayer room has a sign that says "MEN"
> 
> Both are equally furnished and nice.
> 
> So why would any Brother or Sister want to go into the other's room to pray?
Click to expand...


So let's say you have a child and are told that that child has to go to the school labeled Muslim, and he can't go to the one labeled Everyone else. Now let's assume both schools are equally furnished , and nice. 

You'd be okay with that?


----------



## Jack Fate

Sunni Man said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would she????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a hypothetical question. Why avoid answering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The women's prayer room has a sign that says "WOMEN"
> 
> The men's prayer room has a sign that says "MEN"
> 
> Both are equally furnished and nice.
> 
> So why would any Brother or Sister want to go into the other's room to pray?
Click to expand...


The question is why are they separated?  

What is Al-taqiyya?


----------



## Sunni Man

ConHog said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a hypothetical question. Why avoid answering?
> 
> 
> 
> The women's prayer room has a sign that says "WOMEN"
> 
> The men's prayer room has a sign that says "MEN"
> 
> Both are equally furnished and nice.
> 
> So why would any Brother or Sister want to go into the other's room to pray?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So let's say you have a child and are told that that child has to go to the school labeled Muslim, and he can't go to the one labeled Everyone else. Now let's assume both schools are equally furnished , and nice.
> 
> You'd be okay with that?
Click to expand...


Cornhole, I do realize that it is 5 O'clock somewhere.

But, that is really NO excuse for imbibing this early in the day.


----------



## ConHog

Sunni Man said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The women's prayer room has a sign that says "WOMEN"
> 
> The men's prayer room has a sign that says "MEN"
> 
> Both are equally furnished and nice.
> 
> So why would any Brother or Sister want to go into the other's room to pray?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So let's say you have a child and are told that that child has to go to the school labeled Muslim, and he can't go to the one labeled Everyone else. Now let's assume both schools are equally furnished , and nice.
> 
> You'd be okay with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cornhole, I do realize that it is 5 O'clock somewhere.
> 
> But, that is really NO excuse for imbibing this early in the day.
Click to expand...




IOW you won't answer because the truth is if that situation occurred you would threaten to blow up both schools to get your way. BUT your "religion" believes that women are property and as such have no rights. 

Got ya


----------



## JakeStarkey

conhog, the rules for private association for religion are protected constitutionally.

Why do you have a problem with that?

If you don't like Islam, don't be a Muslim.

I don't like either evangelicalism or fundamentalism, so guess what: I am not a member of any of their sects.

Folks, this is not rocket science, and some of you should put on, depending, your training bras or big boy panties, shut up, and move along.


----------



## Sunni Man

Cornhole, let me ask you this?

If you were out at a public place and needed to go to the restroom.

Would you enter into the one that said "MEN" ?

Or would you enter the restroom that is clearly marked "Women" ?


Given some of your previous posts that were latently homosexual in their content about yourself.

I would understand if you said "It would make no difference to me", "I could use either one; depending how I was dressed".


----------



## syrenn

Sunni Man said:


> Cornhole, let me ask you this?
> 
> If you were out at a public place and needed to go to the restroom.
> 
> Would you enter into the one that said "MEN" ?
> 
> Or would you enter the restroom that is clearly marked "Women" ?
> 
> 
> Given some of your previous posts that were latently homosexual in their content about yourself.
> 
> I would understand if you said "It would make no difference to me", "I could use either one; depending how I was dressed".




They have a sign for men
They have a sign woman

AND they have a sign for BOTH.






Then again men are pigs in public bathrooms so that's not quite a fair analogy.


----------



## Sunni Man

syrenn said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cornhole, let me ask you this?
> 
> If you were out at a public place and needed to go to the restroom.
> 
> Would you enter into the one that said "MEN" ?
> 
> Or would you enter the restroom that is clearly marked "Women" ?
> 
> 
> Given some of your previous posts that were latently homosexual in their content about yourself.
> 
> I would understand if you said "It would make no difference to me", "I could use either one; depending how I was dressed".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a sign for men
> They have a sign woman
> 
> AND they have a sign for BOTH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then again men are pigs in public bathrooms so that's not quite a fair analogy.
Click to expand...

What is Cornhole's point with all of this going into place's marked for the opposite sex??

Is he a "Bi" something, or just your average pervert?


----------



## ConHog

Sunni Man said:


> Cornhole, let me ask you this?
> 
> If you were out at a public place and needed to go to the restroom.
> 
> Would you enter into the one that said "MEN" ?
> 
> Or would you enter the restroom that is clearly marked "Women" ?
> 
> 
> Given some of your previous posts that were latently homosexual in their content about yourself.
> 
> I would understand if you said "It would make no difference to me", "I could use either one; depending how I was dressed".





you do realize that the more you try to deflect by insulting me rather than answering the question, the dumber your "religion" looks, don't you?

It's a simple question really. Why does Islam treat women as second class citizens; if that?


----------



## Ravi

Who the fuck cares if Muslims pray with their own gender? Lots of religions do dopey things, get a grip.


----------



## Sunni Man

ConHog said:


> It's a simple question really. Why does Islam treat women as second class citizens


Simple answer: They don't.


----------



## syrenn

Sunni Man said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a simple question really. Why does Islam treat women as second class citizens
> 
> 
> 
> Simple answer: They don't.
Click to expand...



I disagree with you on that one suni man. In my opinion they sure as hell do.


----------



## Sunni Man

syrenn said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a simple question really. Why does Islam treat women as second class citizens
> 
> 
> 
> Simple answer: They don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with you on that one suni man. In my opinion they sure as hell do.
Click to expand...

In Islam, both men and women are equals in the sight of Allah.

It's just that some muslim countries have traditions and pre-Islamic cultures that subordinate women.

But it is NOT Islamic 


It happens in many countries all over the world.

Ever been to South America?  Brazil?  Mexico? Latin America?

They are heavily Christian and treat their women very harshly and not as equals..


----------



## Wicked Jester

syrenn said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a simple question really. Why does Islam treat women as second class citizens
> 
> 
> 
> Simple answer: They don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with you on that one suni man. In my opinion they sure as hell do.
Click to expand...

Seriously, does a muslim man face a death sentence for adultery?

Are muslim men forced to walk BEHIND their wives?

Do muslim men face "honor killing'?

Damn right their women are treated as second class citizens. And many of their women are treated as nothing more than dogs. Abused dogs that is.


----------



## ConHog

Ravi said:


> Who the fuck cares if Muslims pray with their own gender? Lots of religions do dopey things, get a grip.



So you consider the following to be nothing more than dopey things Islam demands:

Spousal abuse
Stoning of women who cry rape without 4 male witnesses
Women being beaten if a piece of skin accidentally becomes exposed.
No schooling for women

Well that's a starter list anyway.

Damn, you HATE women don't you? Or is it only brown women you hate Ravi?


----------



## Sunni Man

Wicked Jester said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simple answer: They don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with you on that one suni man. In my opinion they sure as hell do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously, does a muslim man face a death sentence for adultery?
> 
> Are muslim men forced to walk BEHIND their wives?.
Click to expand...

The penalty for adultry is the same death penalty for both men and women.

Ever been to Asia? China? Vietnam? Korea?

Over a billion women walk a few steps behind the man.

It's totally cultural. 

Not based on religion.


----------



## Intense

Sunni Man said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simple answer: They don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with you on that one suni man. In my opinion they sure as hell do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Islam, both men and women are equals in the sight of Allah.
> 
> It's just that some muslim countries have traditions and pre-Islamic cultures that subordinate women.
> 
> But it is NOT Islamic
> 
> 
> It happens in many countries all over the world.
> 
> Ever been to South America?  Brazil?  Mexico? Latin America?
> 
> They are heavily Christian and treat their women very harshly and not as equals..
Click to expand...


Totalitarianism is not a Christian concept. Separation of Church and State is. Dictatorships have more in common with Islam than Representative Government. That actually is your common bond. It's a Control Freak thing.


----------



## Jack Fate

Sunni Man said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with you on that one suni man. In my opinion they sure as hell do.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, does a muslim man face a death sentence for adultery?
> 
> Are muslim men forced to walk BEHIND their wives?.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The penalty for adultry is the same death penalty for both men and women.
> 
> Ever been to Asia? China? Vietnam? Korea?
> 
> Over a billion women walk a few steps behind the man.
> 
> It's totally cultural.
> 
> Not based on religion.
Click to expand...


Islam condones husbands to beat their wives.

What is Al-taqiyya?


----------



## ConHog

Sunni Man said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simple answer: They don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with you on that one suni man. In my opinion they sure as hell do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Islam, both men and women are equals in the sight of Allah.
> 
> It's just that some muslim countries have traditions and pre-Islamic cultures that subordinate women.
> 
> But it is NOT Islamic
> 
> 
> It happens in many countries all over the world.
> 
> Ever been to South America?  Brazil?  Mexico? Latin America?
> 
> They are heavily Christian and treat their women very harshly and not as equals..
Click to expand...


Absolute lies. Muslim cultures are based on Islam, completely and totally. So their traditions of treating women like property do not predate Islam.

As for Latin Ameria and South AMerica, my wife is Mexican American, and I can assure you that NO woman in her family would put up with being treated as a second class citizen, simply because unlike Muslim women, they weren't brought up in a culture that demanded it. 

My wife is 100% my partner Sunni. She walks by my side, she wears whatever the hell she feels like wearing, with no fear of being attacked my another Christian man for doing so. If she feels like going somewhere she says so and goes, she doesn't grove at my feet for permission. When we go to church, we go through the same door and we worship our God TOGETHER. I am faithful to her and only her just as I expect and know I will get from her. If a crime is committed against her person, she is not punished for allowing it to happen. She's a lawyer, which obviously means she was allowed an education. She knows with certainty, absolute 100% certainty that no matter what I would never lay a hand on her in anger.

Can your wife say all of the above? If not , she is not your equal.


----------



## Jack Fate

We all notice that none of the Islamic useful idiots will answer my question.

What is Al-taqiyya?


----------



## Kalam

ConHog said:


> Absolute lies. Muslim cultures are based on Islam, completely and totally.


Source?



ConHog said:


> So their traditions of treating women like property do not predate Islam.


You are ignorant of the Days of Ignorance. Congratulations; that's double ignorance!


----------



## Intense

Kalam said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolute lies. Muslim cultures are based on Islam, completely and totally.
> 
> 
> 
> Source?
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> So their traditions of treating women like property do not predate Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are ignorant of the Days of Ignorance. Congratulations; that's double ignorance!
Click to expand...


Please tell the Class what it means to be Sharia Compliant.


----------



## ConHog

Kalam said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolute lies. Muslim cultures are based on Islam, completely and totally.
> 
> 
> 
> Source?
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> So their traditions of treating women like property do not predate Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are ignorant of the Days of Ignorance. Congratulations; that's double ignorance!
Click to expand...


very telling that you and sunni consistently refuse to answser the simple question of is that how YOUR wife is treated?

Now personally I believe that is in fact because you two idiots are high school drop outs who some how managed to rub two brain cells together long enough to figure out how to log onto a website. BUt on the off chance that you actually are Muslim boys, and I don't call Muslims men because anyone who would beat a woman is not a man, would surely defend the way he treated his wife if he truly believed he treated her well in ever respect.


----------



## Kalam

ConHog said:


> very telling that you and sunni consistently refuse to answser the simple question of is that how YOUR wife is treated?


You asked if I had ever hit a woman. I told you "no," and I don't ever plan on it. You, on the other hand, have urinated on a woman and broken a woman's arm. You do not have any room to invent lies about my treatment of women when it's obvious that you don't know how to treat them respectfully yourself. 



ConHog said:


> Now personally I believe that is in fact because you two idiots are high school drop outs who some how managed to rub two brain cells together long enough to figure out how to log onto a website. BUt on the off chance that you actually are Muslim boys, and I don't call Muslims men because anyone who would beat a woman is not a man, would surely defend the way he treated his wife if he truly believed he treated her well in ever respect.


I see that you have no interest in defending your post.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Kalam said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> very telling that you and sunni consistently refuse to answser the simple question of is that how YOUR wife is treated?
> 
> 
> 
> You asked if I had ever hit a woman. I told you "no," and I don't ever plan on it. You, on the other hand, have urinated on a woman and broken a woman's arm. You do not have any room to invent lies about my treatment of women when it's obvious that you don't know how to treat them respectfully yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now personally I believe that is in fact because you two idiots are high school drop outs who some how managed to rub two brain cells together long enough to figure out how to log onto a website. BUt on the off chance that you actually are Muslim boys, and I don't call Muslims men because anyone who would beat a woman is not a man, would surely defend the way he treated his wife if he truly believed he treated her well in ever respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see that you have no interest in defending your post.
Click to expand...

Your simply saying "no" proves nothing.....Just as you accusing someone of breaking a womans arm or urinating on them proves nothing.....Unless you have solid proof, ABDUL, you'd better back up the fucking truck!


----------



## ConHog

Kalam said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> very telling that you and sunni consistently refuse to answser the simple question of is that how YOUR wife is treated?
> 
> 
> 
> You asked if I had ever hit a woman. I told you "no," and I don't ever plan on it. You, on the other hand, have urinated on a woman and broken a woman's arm. You do not have any room to invent lies about my treatment of women when it's obvious that you don't know how to treat them respectfully yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now personally I believe that is in fact because you two idiots are high school drop outs who some how managed to rub two brain cells together long enough to figure out how to log onto a website. BUt on the off chance that you actually are Muslim boys, and I don't call Muslims men because anyone who would beat a woman is not a man, would surely defend the way he treated his wife if he truly believed he treated her well in ever respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see that you have no interest in defending your post.
Click to expand...


Actually, that is the first time you have ever said no. Every other time you answered with "I've never touched my wife except in a loving way." or some such bullshit. Unlike some I will accept your word that you don't hit your wife. But I do wonder what you mean by "I don't plan to." Does that mean that things will remain the same as long as your wife doesn't stand up to you?


----------



## ConHog

Wicked Jester said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> very telling that you and sunni consistently refuse to answser the simple question of is that how YOUR wife is treated?
> 
> 
> 
> You asked if I had ever hit a woman. I told you "no," and I don't ever plan on it. You, on the other hand, have urinated on a woman and broken a woman's arm. You do not have any room to invent lies about my treatment of women when it's obvious that you don't know how to treat them respectfully yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now personally I believe that is in fact because you two idiots are high school drop outs who some how managed to rub two brain cells together long enough to figure out how to log onto a website. BUt on the off chance that you actually are Muslim boys, and I don't call Muslims men because anyone who would beat a woman is not a man, would surely defend the way he treated his wife if he truly believed he treated her well in ever respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see that you have no interest in defending your post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your simply saying "no" proves nothing.....Just as you accusing someone of breaking a womans arm or urinating on them proves nothing.....Unless you have solid proof, ABDUL, you'd better back up the fucking truck!
Click to expand...


Hold up. Let's accept his word without proof of different. It pisses me off when people do that to me, and it isn't fair to do it to Kalam when I don't like it done to myself. 

As I said though, the way he worded it is odd, leads me to believe he MIGHT hit a woman if the need arose.


----------



## Kalam

Wicked Jester said:


> Your simply saying "no" proves nothing.....


That's because the burden of proof is on you to show that I have. What are you waiting for?



Wicked Jester said:


> Just as you accusing someone of breaking a womans arm or urinating on them proves nothing.....


You can ask CornDog about that yourself. He won't deny it. 



Wicked Jester said:


> Unless you have solid proof, ABDUL, you'd better back up the fucking truck!




Do you know what "abdul" means?


----------



## xotoxi

ConHog said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck cares if Muslims pray with their own gender? Lots of religions do dopey things, get a grip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you consider the following to be nothing more than dopey things Islam demands:
> 
> Spousal abuse
> Stoning of women who cry rape without 4 male witnesses
> Women being beaten if a piece of skin accidentally becomes exposed.
> No schooling for women
> 
> Well that's a starter list anyway.
> 
> Damn, you HATE women don't you? Or is it only brown women you hate Ravi?
Click to expand...


I would have never taken Ravi as a misogynist and T-Ferg as a feminist!


----------



## Kalam

ConHog said:


> Hold up. Let's accept his word without proof of different. It pisses me off when people do that to me, and it isn't fair to do it to Kalam when I don't like it done to myself.
> 
> As I said though, the way he worded it is odd, leads me to believe he MIGHT hit a woman if the need arose.


That's because you'll see whatever you want no matter what I say.


----------



## Kalam

ConHog said:


> Actually, that is the first time you have ever said no.



'Fraid not.



ConHog said:


> Every other time you answered with "I've never touched my wife except in a loving way." or some such bullshit. Unlike some I will accept your word that you don't hit your wife. But I do wonder what you mean by "I don't plan to." Does that mean that things will remain the same as long as your wife doesn't stand up to you?


It means that I don't and won't beat women.


----------



## Jack Fate

Kalam said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, that is the first time you have ever said no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Fraid not.
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every other time you answered with "I've never touched my wife except in a loving way." or some such bullshit. Unlike some I will accept your word that you don't hit your wife. But I do wonder what you mean by "I don't plan to." Does that mean that things will remain the same as long as your wife doesn't stand up to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that I don't and won't beat women.
Click to expand...


Islam condones the beating of wives by their husbands.  Case closed.

What is Al-taqiyya?


----------



## syrenn

Sunni Man said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simple answer: They don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with you on that one suni man. In my opinion they sure as hell do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Islam, both men and women are equals in the sight of Allah.
> 
> It's just that some muslim countries have traditions and pre-Islamic cultures that subordinate women.
> 
> But it is NOT Islamic
> 
> 
> It happens in many countries all over the world.
> 
> Ever been to South America?  Brazil?  Mexico? Latin America?
> 
> They are heavily Christian and treat their women very harshly and not as equals..
Click to expand...


Men and woman may be equal in the eyes of your god. HOWEVER god is not the one interrupting, imposing and enforcing said equal treatment. Your clerics are the ones doing that, not your god.


----------



## ConHog

Kalam said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, that is the first time you have ever said no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Fraid not.
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every other time you answered with "I've never touched my wife except in a loving way." or some such bullshit. Unlike some I will accept your word that you don't hit your wife. But I do wonder what you mean by "I don't plan to." Does that mean that things will remain the same as long as your wife doesn't stand up to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that I don't and won't beat women.
Click to expand...


Good, I applaud you going against your religion in that matter, and won't accuse you of such from now on.

Glad to see you admit that Islam gets things wrong.


----------



## Jack Fate

What is Al-taqiyya?


----------



## syrenn

Kalam said:


> It means that I don't and won't beat women.




Good for you Kalam! Two thumbs up for you for that!


However under sharia law you/muslim men, have the right to beat your wife/women to death without fear of punishment.


----------



## ConHog

Anyone else find it odd that Sunni Mann hauled ass when the question of wife beating arose?

Kalam will you condemn Sunni Mann for his refusal to answer the question?


----------



## Kalam

ConHog said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, that is the first time you have ever said no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Fraid not.
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every other time you answered with "I've never touched my wife except in a loving way." or some such bullshit. Unlike some I will accept your word that you don't hit your wife. But I do wonder what you mean by "I don't plan to." Does that mean that things will remain the same as long as your wife doesn't stand up to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that I don't and won't beat women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good, I applaud you going against your religion in that matter, and won't accuse you of such from now on.
> 
> Glad to see you admit that Islam gets things wrong.
Click to expand...


Beating is allowed under very limited circumstances, not encouraged. When one of the female companions (RA) consulted Muhammad (SAWS) for advice on who to marry, he advised her to stay away from a certain man and cited the fact that he beat his wives as a reason. Quit pretending as if you know anything about Islam, it only underscores your already obvious stupidity.


----------



## ConHog

syrenn said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> It means that I don't and won't beat women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you Kalam! Two thumbs up for you for that!
> 
> 
> However under sharia law you/muslim men, have the right to beat your wife/women to death without fear of punishment.
Click to expand...


A) Please don't call Muslim scum men, they are boys
B) That's not true, they COULD face punishment, in the form of restitution, just the same as if you killed someone's dog. Oh wait, you meant punishment in the form of hey that was a human you harmed? Nah never mind then.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Jack Fate said:


> What is Al-taqiyya?


How many times have you asked that now?

And why won't they answer?

What is Al-taqiyya?.......I'm not in the mood to go searching.


----------



## Kalam

syrenn said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> It means that I don't and won't beat women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you Kalam! Two thumbs up for you for that!
> 
> 
> However under sharia law you/muslim men, have the right to beat your wife/women *to death* without fear of punishment.
Click to expand...


I'm afraid that isn't true...


----------



## Jack Fate

Kalam said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Fraid not.
> 
> 
> It means that I don't and won't beat women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good, I applaud you going against your religion in that matter, and won't accuse you of such from now on.
> 
> Glad to see you admit that Islam gets things wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beating is allowed under very limited circumstances, not encouraged. When one of the female companions (RA) consulted Muhammad (SAWS) for advice on who to marry, he advised her to stay away from a certain man and cited the fact that he beat his wives as a reason. Quit pretending as if you know anything about Islam, it only underscores your already obvious stupidity.
Click to expand...


Beating your wife is condoned in Islam.  Period.  

What is al tacqiyya


----------



## Wicked Jester

Kalam said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Fraid not.
> 
> 
> It means that I don't and won't beat women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good, I applaud you going against your religion in that matter, and won't accuse you of such from now on.
> 
> Glad to see you admit that Islam gets things wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beating is allowed under very limited circumstances, not encouraged. When one of the female companions (RA) consulted Muhammad (SAWS) for advice on who to marry, he advised her to stay away from a certain man and cited the fact that he beat his wives as a reason. Quit pretending as if you know anything about Islam, it only underscores your already obvious stupidity.
Click to expand...

"Beating is allowed" under ANY circumstances is as cowardly as it gets.


----------



## ConHog

Kalam said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Fraid not.
> 
> 
> It means that I don't and won't beat women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good, I applaud you going against your religion in that matter, and won't accuse you of such from now on.
> 
> Glad to see you admit that Islam gets things wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beating is allowed under very limited circumstances, not encouraged. When one of the female companions (RA) consulted Muhammad (SAWS) for advice on who to marry, he advised her to stay away from a certain man and cited the fact that he beat his wives as a reason. Quit pretending as if you know anything about Islam, it only underscores your already obvious stupidity.
Click to expand...


So let's see here. I stand up and say "okay he finally answered the question, lets accept his answer" and you respond with attacks. Why Kalam , hitting too close to home? No pun intended.

Why is it that so many people "misunderstand " Islam? Why have SO many people mistakenly came to the conclusion that it is a violent, hateful, chauvinistic, fear mongering cult? The entire world hates and fears Islam. Tell me, is that the world's fault, or maybe does the whole world have reason?


----------



## ConHog

Wicked Jester said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is Al-taqiyya?
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you asked that now?
> 
> And why won't they answer?
> 
> What is Al-taqiyya?.......I'm not in the mood to go searching.
Click to expand...


I think it's an Arab taco made of spiced camel meat........


----------



## Ravi

xotoxi said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck cares if Muslims pray with their own gender? Lots of religions do dopey things, get a grip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you consider the following to be nothing more than dopey things Islam demands:
> 
> Spousal abuse
> Stoning of women who cry rape without 4 male witnesses
> Women being beaten if a piece of skin accidentally becomes exposed.
> No schooling for women
> 
> Well that's a starter list anyway.
> 
> Damn, you HATE women don't you? Or is it only brown women you hate Ravi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would have never taken Ravi as a misogynist and T-Ferg as a feminist!
Click to expand...


----------



## Jack Fate

Would one of you members of the religion of peace go ask your Imam this?

What is al taqiyya?


----------



## ConHog

Wicked Jester said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good, I applaud you going against your religion in that matter, and won't accuse you of such from now on.
> 
> Glad to see you admit that Islam gets things wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beating is allowed under very limited circumstances, not encouraged. When one of the female companions (RA) consulted Muhammad (SAWS) for advice on who to marry, he advised her to stay away from a certain man and cited the fact that he beat his wives as a reason. Quit pretending as if you know anything about Islam, it only underscores your already obvious stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Beating is allowed" under ANY circumstances is as cowardly as it gets.
Click to expand...


No fucking shit, I had a woman crack me over the head with crock pot, damn near knocked me out. I detained her, but I didn't hit her. I can't even imagine hitting a woman for some stupid domestic problem. "you burned my dinner bitch *wap*"  

Who's the real bitch in that relationship?


----------



## Jack Fate

Hey, Mr. Muslims, what is al taqiyya?


----------



## Kalam

Jack Fate said:


> Beating your wife is condoned in Islam.  Period.


Another stupid kafir under the impression that he's an expert on Islamic law, I see. Get in line, motherfucker. 



Jack Fate said:


> What is Al Tacquiya


The way you spell it, it sounds like something from the Taco Bell menu.  

Since you're obviously on the verge of creaming your jeans with anticipation, why don't you go ahead and link to whatever silly blog post you've been reading so I can laugh at your idiocy and move on?


----------



## Coyote

Kalam said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beating your wife is condoned in Islam.  Period.
> 
> 
> 
> Another stupid kafir under the impression that he's an expert on Islamic law, I see. Get in line, motherfucker.
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is Al Tacquiya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The way you spell it, it sounds like something from the Taco Bell menu.*
> 
> Since you're obviously on the verge of creaming your jeans with anticipation, why don't you go ahead and link to whatever silly blog post you've been reading so I can laugh at your idiocy and move on?
Click to expand...


I notice he's real up on all the right buzzwords even though he hasn't a clue what they mean.  I suspect he consults his set of Islamofascist Talking Point flashcards.


----------



## Jack Fate

Kalam said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beating your wife is condoned in Islam.  Period.
> 
> 
> 
> Another stupid kafir under the impression that he's an expert on Islamic law, I see. Get in line, motherfucker.
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is Al Tacquiya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The way you spell it, it sounds like something from the Taco Bell menu.
> 
> Since you're obviously on the verge of creaming your jeans with anticipation, why don't you go ahead and link to whatever silly blog post you've been reading so I can laugh at your idiocy and move on?
Click to expand...


Al Taquiyaya.  Why can't you answer the question?  What are you afraid of?  The truth?


----------



## Jack Fate

Coyote said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beating your wife is condoned in Islam.  Period.
> 
> 
> 
> Another stupid kafir under the impression that he's an expert on Islamic law, I see. Get in line, motherfucker.
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is Al Tacquiya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The way you spell it, it sounds like something from the Taco Bell menu.*
> 
> Since you're obviously on the verge of creaming your jeans with anticipation, why don't you go ahead and link to whatever silly blog post you've been reading so I can laugh at your idiocy and move on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I notice he's real up on all the right buzzwords even though he hasn't a clue what they mean.  I suspect he consults his set of Islamofascist Talking Point flashcards.
Click to expand...


Why don't you tell us what al taquiyya is, dick nose.


----------



## Kalam

Wicked Jester said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good, I applaud you going against your religion in that matter, and won't accuse you of such from now on.
> 
> Glad to see you admit that Islam gets things wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beating is allowed under very limited circumstances, not encouraged. When one of the female companions (RA) consulted Muhammad (SAWS) for advice on who to marry, he advised her to stay away from a certain man and cited the fact that he beat his wives as a reason. Quit pretending as if you know anything about Islam, it only underscores your already obvious stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Beating is allowed" under ANY circumstances is as cowardly as it gets.
Click to expand...


As opposed to

_Let your women keep silence in the churches: for it is not permitted unto them to speak; but they are commanded to be under obedience as also saith the law. And if they will learn any thing, let them ask their husbands at home: for it is a shame for women to speak in the church._ - I Corinthians 14:34-35 (KJV)​
?


----------



## Jack Fate

There you have it folks.  Silence.  Nothing.  The truth silences lies every time.


----------



## Jack Fate

Kalam said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beating is allowed under very limited circumstances, not encouraged. When one of the female companions (RA) consulted Muhammad (SAWS) for advice on who to marry, he advised her to stay away from a certain man and cited the fact that he beat his wives as a reason. Quit pretending as if you know anything about Islam, it only underscores your already obvious stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> "Beating is allowed" under ANY circumstances is as cowardly as it gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As opposed to
> 
> _Let your women keep silence in the churches: for it is not permitted unto them to speak; but they are commanded to be under obedience as also saith the law. And if they will learn any thing, let them ask their husbands at home: for it is a shame for women to speak in the church._ - I Corinthians 14:34-35 (KJV)​
> ?
Click to expand...


That was written to a new church in Corinth because the women were asking questions during the teachings and interrupting.  There is no physical abuse.  Try again.


----------



## ConHog

Kalam said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beating is allowed under very limited circumstances, not encouraged. When one of the female companions (RA) consulted Muhammad (SAWS) for advice on who to marry, he advised her to stay away from a certain man and cited the fact that he beat his wives as a reason. Quit pretending as if you know anything about Islam, it only underscores your already obvious stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> "Beating is allowed" under ANY circumstances is as cowardly as it gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As opposed to
> 
> _Let your women keep silence in the churches: for it is not permitted unto them to speak; but they are commanded to be under obedience as also saith the law. And if they will learn any thing, let them ask their husbands at home: for it is a shame for women to speak in the church._ - I Corinthians 14:34-35 (KJV)​
> ?
Click to expand...


Beating =/= keeping silent at church. That being said, our church does not practice that tenant. Does you mosque condone or condemn wife beating? 

And of course I notice you completely ran when I asked why it was the rest of the world just somehow managed to misread Islam.


----------



## Coyote

Jack Fate said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another stupid kafir under the impression that he's an expert on Islamic law, I see. Get in line, motherfucker.
> 
> 
> *The way you spell it, it sounds like something from the Taco Bell menu.*
> 
> Since you're obviously on the verge of creaming your jeans with anticipation, why don't you go ahead and link to whatever silly blog post you've been reading so I can laugh at your idiocy and move on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice he's real up on all the right buzzwords even though he hasn't a clue what they mean.  I suspect he consults his set of Islamofascist Talking Point flashcards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you tell us what al taquiyya is, dick nose.
Click to expand...


Because I refuse to support your mental incompetence smeghead.  Do what I did, look it up


----------



## Jack Fate

Coyote said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I notice he's real up on all the right buzzwords even though he hasn't a clue what they mean.  I suspect he consults his set of Islamofascist Talking Point flashcards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you tell us what al taquiyya is, dick nose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I refuse to support your mental incompetence smeghead.  Do what I did, look it up
Click to expand...


Oh, so you looked it up......what did you find?  This should be good.


----------



## Jack Fate

I would point out to all of you who are luking to notice the deceit and lying among our Islamic promoters on this forum.  Honesty and integrity is not one of the tenets of Islam, as you can plainly see.


----------



## ConHog

Can we go back to the original topic for a moment? I would like to add that in my experiences no christian church would have even put those children in a position where they felt they needed to pray to begin with.

Kalam , agree or disagree that that shouldn't have happened? Yes or no only please.


----------



## Kalam

ConHog said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Beating is allowed" under ANY circumstances is as cowardly as it gets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed to
> 
> _Let your women keep silence in the churches: for it is not permitted unto them to speak; but they are commanded to be under obedience as also saith the law. And if they will learn any thing, let them ask their husbands at home: for it is a shame for women to speak in the church._ - I Corinthians 14:34-35 (KJV)​
> ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beating =/= keeping silent at church. That being said, our church does not practice that tenant. Does you mosque condone or condemn wife beating?
Click to expand...

So you aren't a "real Christian"?

I don't attend any single mosque regularly.  



ConHog said:


> And of course I notice you completely ran when I asked why it was the rest of the world just somehow managed to misread Islam.


What?


----------



## ConHog

Kalam said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed to
> 
> _Let your women keep silence in the churches: for it is not permitted unto them to speak; but they are commanded to be under obedience as also saith the law. And if they will learn any thing, let them ask their husbands at home: for it is a shame for women to speak in the church._ - I Corinthians 14:34-35 (KJV)​
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beating =/= keeping silent at church. That being said, our church does not practice that tenant. Does you mosque condone or condemn wife beating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you aren't a "real Christian"?
> 
> I don't attend any single mosque regularly.
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> And of course I notice you completely ran when I asked why it was the rest of the world just somehow managed to misread Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
Click to expand...


If telling my wife she can't talk wherever she pleases makes me a fake Christian in YOUR eyes, so be it.

And you know what.. Why does the entire world, outside of a few wingnut lefties who need to be put to sleep, think that Islam is a dangerous cult?


----------



## Kalam

Jack Fate said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Beating is allowed" under ANY circumstances is as cowardly as it gets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed to
> 
> _Let your women keep silence in the churches: for it is not permitted unto them to speak; but they are commanded to be under obedience as also saith the law. And if they will learn any thing, let them ask their husbands at home: for it is a shame for women to speak in the church._ - I Corinthians 14:34-35 (KJV)​
> ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was written to a new church in Corinth because the women were asking questions during the teachings and interrupting.  There is no physical abuse.  *Try again.*
Click to expand...


Try again? No need. Something similar was repeated in his first epistle to Timothy. 

Have you begun to notice that even though I know more about Christianity than you know about Islam, I don't make a habit of telling Christians what they believe unless they attempt to do the same to me? That's because I'm not an arrogant pissant who thinks that his limited knowledge of another religion allows him to speak with authority and tell its followers that they're "wrong." That's the difference between me and you.


----------



## Kalam

ConHog said:


> If telling my wife she can't talk wherever she pleases makes me a fake Christian in YOUR eyes, so be it.


I'm not saying anything. I'm trying to teach you something about telling other people what they're supposed to believe. I don't think Jack Shit is intelligent enough to take anything away from this lesson, but you have potential. 



ConHog said:


> And you know what.. Why does the entire world, outside of a few wingnut lefties who need to be put to sleep, think that Islam is a dangerous cult?


Is there some sort of survey you want to cite in support of this claim?


----------



## ConHog

Kalam said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> If telling my wife she can't talk wherever she pleases makes me a fake Christian in YOUR eyes, so be it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying anything. I'm trying to teach you something about telling other people what they're supposed to believe. I don't think Jack Shit is intelligent enough to take anything away from this lesson, but you have potential.
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you know what.. Why does the entire world, outside of a few wingnut lefties who need to be put to sleep, think that Islam is a dangerous cult?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there some sort of survey you want to cite in support of this claim?
Click to expand...


No you are in noway attempting to have a conversation. You are simply evading and insulting people. 

If you really wanted to have a conversation, and really wanted to open a dialogue, you would acknowledge the obvious facts about Islam, instead of denying them and or posting some unrelated tidbit about Christianity. 

I mean this is getting old Kalam. in the 80s and 90s when the Irish Catholic Church were the major terrorists on the scene other Catholics let it be known that they weren't involved with them and publicly condemned them, yet you can't even on a message board do so.

I personally am through discussing things with you until you admit the following.

1. Islam has earned its reputation through history
2. 9/11 was a cowardly act committed against innocent Americans for no reason.
3. Islam absolutely treats women as less than men.

Admit those three things and then we can discuss your religeon of peace. Fail to admit those three things and I will consider my opinion that you are a terrorist as being valid and hope that you meet a Predator soon.


----------



## del

Kalam said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed to
> 
> _Let your women keep silence in the churches: for it is not permitted unto them to speak; but they are commanded to be under obedience as also saith the law. And if they will learn any thing, let them ask their husbands at home: for it is a shame for women to speak in the church._ - I Corinthians 14:34-35 (KJV)​
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beating =/= keeping silent at church. That being said, our church does not practice that tenant. Does you mosque condone or condemn wife beating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you aren't a "real Christian"?
> 
> I don't attend any single mosque regularly.
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> And of course I notice you completely ran when I asked why it was the rest of the world just somehow managed to misread Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
Click to expand...


connie has his own reality.


----------



## Ravi

What a fucktard cornjob is...he and the other rightwingloons post insult after insult after insult about Kalam and then cornjob fucking cries like the twit that he is that Kalam is not engaging in conversation, instead he is just insulting poor little cornjob.



You would have made a great KKKer, cornjob...if you aren't already one that is...


----------



## ConHog

Ravi said:


> What a fucktard cornjob is...he and the other rightwingloons post insult after insult after insult about Kalam and then cornjob fucking cries like the twit that he is that Kalam is not engaging in conversation, instead he is just insulting poor little cornjob.
> 
> 
> 
> *You would have made a great KKKer, cornjob.*..if you aren't already one that is...



That's hilarious given that in this very thread you are the one who supports a "religion" that demeans brown women, while I am the one condemning them for such.

Would you marry a Muslim man?


----------



## Kalam

ConHog said:


> No you are in noway attempting to have a conversation. You are simply evading and insulting people.


As far as I know, I've answered all of your questions and responded to all of your insipid points. I rarely begin a discussion with insults. I may be stepping out of line with some of them, but my patience wears thin quickly when I'm confronted with nothing but personal insults, insults to my religion, and a group of feckless half-wits who think that reading articles on the internet qualifies them to speak with authority about "Islamic teachings." 



ConHog said:


> If you really wanted to have a conversation, and really wanted to open a dialogue, you would acknowledge the obvious facts about Islam, instead of denying them and or posting some unrelated tidbit about Christianity.
> 
> I mean this is getting old Kalam. in the 80s and 90s when the Irish Catholic Church were the major terrorists on the scene other Catholics let it be known that they weren't involved with them and publicly condemned them, yet you can't even on a message board do so.


The IRA aren't terrorists. "Terrorist" has become nothing more than a buzzword used by the powers that be to stigmatize resistance movements that they don't like. Any discussion we have about terrorism must begin with you defining the word in such a way that it can't be used to describe actions of the United States. Good luck. 



ConHog said:


> I personally am through discussing things with you until you admit the following.
> 
> 1. Islam has earned its reputation through history
> 2. 9/11 was a cowardly act committed against innocent Americans for no reason.
> 3. Islam absolutely treats women as less than men.
> 
> Admit those three things and then we can discuss your religeon of peace. Fail to admit those three things and I will consider my opinion that you are a terrorist as being valid and hope that you meet a Predator soon.


You act as if having a conversation with you is a privilege. Sorry, but demanding that I confirm your ignorant preconceptions before we began any "discussion" of Islam isn't asking me to have an honest debate, it's telling me that nothing I say will be considered until I subscribe to the same narrow-minded worldview as you. No thanks.


----------



## Sunni Man

ConHog said:


> Fail to admit those three things and I will consider my opinion that you are a terrorist as being valid and hope that you meet a Predator soon.



FYI cornhole,

There aren't any Predators patrolling the skies over the U.S. seeking out terrorists to bomb.


----------



## Ravi

Here's cornjob holding a "conversation" with a black man.


> I personally am through discussing things with you until you admit the  following.
> 
> You can't make up quotes from other people. -EZ


----------



## Sunni Man

Ravi said:


> Here's cornjob holding a "conversation" with a black man.
> 
> 
> 
> I personally am through discussing things with you until you admit the  following.
> 
> deleted
Click to expand...


----------



## ConHog

Ravi said:


> Here's cornjob holding a "conversation" with a black man.
> 
> 
> 
> I personally am through discussing things with you until you admit the  following.
> 
> deleted
Click to expand...


Making up quotes from other posters is CLEARLY against the rules


----------



## bodecea

ConHog said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's cornjob holding a "conversation" with a black man.
> 
> 
> 
> I personally am through discussing things with you until you admit the  following.
> 
> deleted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Making up quotes from other posters is CLEARLY against the rules
Click to expand...


Then you CLEARLY need to report her.   Do your duty.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Honesty and integrity are not tenets that define the character of Jack Fate.

He will not condemn all religious terrorism as evil and a blot on God's love.


----------



## ConHog

Sunni Man said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fail to admit those three things and I will consider my opinion that you are a terrorist as being valid and hope that you meet a Predator soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI cornhole,
> 
> There aren't any Predators patrolling the skies over the U.S. seeking out terrorists to bomb.
Click to expand...


who said bomb him? Most Predators, and definately those which will be deployed along the borders will in fact be armed with nothing but a camera.


----------



## Ravi

ConHog said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's cornjob holding a "conversation" with a black man.
> 
> 
> 
> I personally am through discussing things with you until you admit the  following.
> 
> deleted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Making up quotes from other posters is CLEARLY against the rules
Click to expand...

 No it isn't.

yeah, it is~del


----------



## Intense

Ravi said:


> Here's cornjob holding a "conversation" with a black man.
> 
> 
> 
> I personally am through discussing things with you until you admit the  following.
> 
> deleted
Click to expand...


Here is Ravi over medicated????? When in doubt just make shit up?????


----------



## ConHog

Intense said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's cornjob holding a "conversation" with a black man.
> 
> 
> 
> I personally am through discussing things with you until you admit the  following.
> 
> deleted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is Ravi over medicated????? When in doubt just make shit up?????
Click to expand...


No, it's just Ravi admitting that she can't hold her own in a conversation without making shit up and having a moderator around who will let her get away with it.


----------



## Intense

ConHog said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's cornjob holding a "conversation" with a black man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Ravi over medicated????? When in doubt just make shit up?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's just Ravi admitting that she can't hold her own in a conversation without making shit up and having a moderator around who will let her get away with it.
Click to expand...


You seem to be taking allot of heat this week. What is up with that? Keep your guard up. 

Make sure your shots are current. Ravi is known to bite and scratch, and other things. I'm thinking Lorena Bobbit Syndrome. Might want to sleep on your stomach.


----------



## ConHog

Intense said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Ravi over medicated????? When in doubt just make shit up?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's just Ravi admitting that she can't hold her own in a conversation without making shit up and having a moderator around who will let her get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to be taking allot of heat this week. What is up with that? Keep your guard up.
> 
> Make sure your shots are current. Ravi is known to bite and scratch, and other things. I'm thinking Lorena Bobbit Syndrome. Might want to sleep on your stomach.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't let her near me PERIOD.


----------



## ConHog

Ravi said:


> Here's cornjob holding a "conversation" with a black man.
> 
> 
> 
> I personally am through discussing things with you until you admit the  following.
> 
> You can make up quotes from other people. -EZ
Click to expand...


----------



## daveman

There sure are a lot of liberals here excusing Islam's misogyny.  I thought you guys supported women's rights?  Why are you throwing women under the bus?


----------



## Jack Fate

Kalam said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed to
> 
> _Let your women keep silence in the churches: for it is not permitted unto them to speak; but they are commanded to be under obedience as also saith the law. And if they will learn any thing, let them ask their husbands at home: for it is a shame for women to speak in the church._ - I Corinthians 14:34-35 (KJV)​
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was written to a new church in Corinth because the women were asking questions during the teachings and interrupting.  There is no physical abuse.  *Try again.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try again? No need. Something similar was repeated in his first epistle to Timothy.
> 
> Have you begun to notice that even though I know more about Christianity than you know about Islam, I don't make a habit of telling Christians what they believe unless they attempt to do the same to me? That's because I'm not an arrogant pissant who thinks that his limited knowledge of another religion allows him to speak with authority and tell its followers that they're "wrong." That's the difference between me and you.
Click to expand...


Yes, he did say something about that in Timothy.  So what?  If you want to get into the bible then you're gonna get fried.

What is al taquiyya?


----------



## ConHog

daveman said:


> There sure are a lot of liberals here excusing Islam's misogyny.  I thought you guys supported women's rights?  Why are you throwing women under the bus?



Duh Dave, because they are brown women, and don't count. 


Damn racists.


----------



## Jack Fate

Ravi said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's cornjob holding a "conversation" with a black man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making up quotes from other posters is CLEARLY against the rules
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it isn't.
Click to expand...


It proves your dishonesty and lack on integrity.  You're not going to win many converts like that.  By the way, What is al taquiyya?


----------



## Jack Fate

I had to look twice to make sure I was in the right forum.  This is the "Education and History" forum, isn't it?

Now I'd like for a muslim to explain to all of us who are curious just exactly what al taquiyya is?  Thanks.


----------



## ConHog

Jack Fate said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Making up quotes from other posters is CLEARLY against the rules
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It proves your dishonesty and lack on integrity.  You're not going to win many converts like that.  By the way, What is al taquiyya?
Click to expand...


You know what is HILARIOUS. I did something similar in the flame forum to prove a very specific point 2 months ago, and her and her little buddies continuously blast me for it. 

Hypocrisy PROVEN.


----------



## Jack Fate

ConHog said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It proves your dishonesty and lack on integrity.  You're not going to win many converts like that.  By the way, What is al taquiyya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what is HILARIOUS. I did something similar in the flame forum to prove a very specific point 2 months ago, and her and her little buddies continuously blast me for it.
> 
> Hypocrisy PROVEN.
Click to expand...


This is so much fun.  I love poking them and watching them react like bratty spoiled children who can't get their way so they rant and rail and stamp their feet.


----------



## Sunni Man

daveman said:


> There sure are a lot of liberals here excusing Islam's misogyny.  I thought you guys supported women's rights?  Why are you throwing women under the bus?


Muslim women are treated better and get far more respect than women in the West.


----------



## ConHog

Sunni Man said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> There sure are a lot of liberals here excusing Islam's misogyny.  I thought you guys supported women's rights?  Why are you throwing women under the bus?
> 
> 
> 
> Muslim women are treated better and get far more respect than women in the West.
Click to expand...


If by respect you mean abused, made to dress like mummies, and generally treated like a piece of furniture. Then yes I agree with you.

Otherwise you're a lying terrorist.


----------



## Sunni Man

ConHog said:


> If by respect you mean abused, made to dress like mummies, and generally treated like a piece of furniture. Then yes I agree with you.
> 
> Otherwise you're a lying terrorist.


I believe you don't have a clue how to treat a woman or respect her.

btw what is all of this terrorist talk???


----------



## Kalam

Jack Fate said:


> Yes, he did say something about that in Timothy.  So what?


So that shows us that telling women to keep quiet didn't apply exclusively to the Corinthians as you originally suggested. Do try to keep up. 



Jack Fate said:


> If you want to get into the bible then you're gonna get fried.


I see you completely missed the point of my last post. Read it again.



Jack Fate said:


> What is al taquiyya?


If there's something you want to say, go ahead.


----------



## Jack Fate

Sunni Man said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> There sure are a lot of liberals here excusing Islam's misogyny.  I thought you guys supported women's rights?  Why are you throwing women under the bus?
> 
> 
> 
> Muslim women are treated better and get far more respect than women in the West.
Click to expand...


That's funny stuff.  By the way, what is al taquiyya?


----------



## Kalam

Sunni Man said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> If by respect you mean abused, made to dress like mummies, and generally treated like a piece of furniture. Then yes I agree with you.
> 
> Otherwise you're a lying terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you don't have a clue how to treat a woman or respect her.
Click to expand...

Keep in mind that CornDog is the one who urinated on a woman and broke her arm. 



Sunni Man said:


> btw what is all of this terrorist talk???


I don't think he knows what "terrorism" is.


----------



## Sunni Man

Jack Fate said:


> By the way, what is al taquiyya?


Why ask me?

You got a keyboard.

Look it up slacker.


----------



## Jack Fate

Kalam said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he did say something about that in Timothy.  So what?
> 
> 
> 
> So that shows us that telling women to keep quiet didn't apply exclusively to the Corinthians as you originally suggested. Do try to keep up.
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to get into the bible then you're gonna get fried.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you completely missed the point of my last post. Read it again.
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is al taquiyya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there's something you want to say, go ahead.
Click to expand...


Another straw man.  I never said that it was exclusively in Corinthians.  You're really having a tough time, thus your need to set up straw men to knock over.  Pathetic.

What is al taquiyya?


----------



## Jack Fate

Sunni Man said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, what is al taquiyya?
> 
> 
> 
> Why ask me?
> 
> You got a keyboard.
> 
> Look it up slacker.
Click to expand...


You're a muslim and you're here in the "Education and History" forum.  Educate us, Mr. muslim.  Call up one of your Imams.  What is al taquiyya?


----------



## Sunni Man

Kalam said:


> Keep in mind that CornDog is the one who urinated on a woman and broke her arm.


Yea, I heard about that from other posters.

Then he is either talking about beating women or on a thread about masturbation.

He must get off thinking about beating women while..........well you know


----------



## JakeStarkey

Jack Fate is pretending to be a Christian, when he is nothing more than a religious fanatic that no follower of Christ would want in his congregation.

Go to, Jack Fate, with your hate, go to.


----------



## Kalam

Jack Fate said:


> Another straw man.  I never said that it was exclusively in Corinthians.


Then why did you fail to mention anything other than the Corinthians? Forget about Timothy?



Jack Fate said:


> *You're really having a tough time,* thus your need to set up straw men to knock over.  Pathetic.


I see that you failed to read that post of mine again. Do you need a grown-up to read it to you? 



Jack Fate said:


> What is al taquiyya?


Tell us.


----------



## Kalam

Sunni Man said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that CornDog is the one who urinated on a woman and broke her arm.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I heard about that from other posters.
> 
> Then he is either talking about beating women or on a thread about masturbation.
> 
> He must get off thinking about beating women while..........well you know
Click to expand...


I wonder if it's a Christian thing or if it's just CornDog?


----------



## Jack Fate

Kalam said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another straw man.  I never said that it was exclusively in Corinthians.
> 
> 
> 
> Then why did you fail to mention anything other than the Corinthians? Forget about Timothy?
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You're really having a tough time,* thus your need to set up straw men to knock over.  Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see that you failed to read that post of mine again. Do you need a grown-up to read it to you?
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is al taquiyya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us.
Click to expand...


I'm not a muslim.  You are.  This is the "Education and History" forum.  Educate us, Mr. muslim.  We want to make sure we get it right. 

What is al taquiyya?


----------



## Jack Fate

All the muslims and their useful idiots have are insults and deflections.  What are they hiding?  Why will they not answer my question?  Why?  They claim to have answers to our questions?  Why will they not answer what al taquiyya is?


----------



## ConHog

Sunni Man said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that CornDog is the one who urinated on a woman and broke her arm.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I heard about that from other posters.
> 
> Then he is either talking about beating women or on a thread about masturbation.
> 
> He must get off thinking about beating women while..........well you know
Click to expand...


Thread about masturbation? I don't even know what you're talking about there my friend. Oh and I'm wondering when someone will chastise you for accusing me of beating women.


----------



## Sunni Man

Jack Fate said:


> You're a muslim and you're here in the "Education and History" forum.  Educate us, Mr. muslim.  Call up one of your Imams.  What is al taquiyya?



Read my user name.

It says "Sunni" man

Here is a free clue numb nuts.

Al taquiyya is standard practice among Shite's not Sunni's

So go to a Shia site and ask your question.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Jack Fate, you are the only one here acting vile, other than conhog.   Why is that?  What sinister event your life motivated you to such hatred?  Did you lose a loved one to a Muslim?  Did a Muslim woman reject you?  Or are you reading silly ass nonsense about a religion of which you know little, and that wrong to boot, so that you can have at least one group which you can belong to?  Son, you are pathetic.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Sunni Man said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a muslim and you're here in the "Education and History" forum.  Educate us, Mr. muslim.  Call up one of your Imams.  What is al taquiyya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read my user name.
> 
> It says "Sunni" man
> 
> Here is a free clue numb nuts.
> 
> Al taquiyya is standard practice among Shite's not Sunni's
> 
> So go to a Shia site and ask your question.
Click to expand...


Ask him if he understands the difference.


----------



## Jack Fate

Sunni Man said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a muslim and you're here in the "Education and History" forum.  Educate us, Mr. muslim.  Call up one of your Imams.  What is al taquiyya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read my user name.
> 
> It says "Sunni" man
> 
> Here is a free clue numb nuts.
> 
> Al taquiyya is standard practice among Shite's not Sunni's
> 
> So go to a Shia site and ask your question.
Click to expand...


Wrong.  It's in the Quran.  That's your holy book.  Try again.  Educate us some more.  This is fun.


----------



## Sunni Man

JakeStarkey said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a muslim and you're here in the "Education and History" forum.  Educate us, Mr. muslim.  Call up one of your Imams.  What is al taquiyya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read my user name.
> 
> It says "Sunni" man
> 
> Here is a free clue numb nuts.
> 
> Al taquiyya is standard practice among Shite's not Sunni's
> 
> So go to a Shia site and ask your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask him if he understands the difference.
Click to expand...


LOL, You are right!!!. I doubt that he has a clue what I am talking about.


----------



## Kalam

Jack Fate said:


> I'm not a muslim.  You are.  This is the "Education and History" forum.  Educate us, Mr. muslim.  We want to make sure we get it right.
> 
> What is al taquiyya?


As I've said, make a point if you have one, because I have no interest in being a part of your silly effort to misrepresent a religion you know nothing about.


----------



## Jack Fate

JakeStarkey said:


> Jack Fate, you are the only one here acting vile, other than conhog.   Why is that?  What sinister event your life motivated you to such hatred?  Did you lose a loved one to a Muslim?  Did a Muslim woman reject you?  Or are you reading silly ass nonsense about a religion of which you know little, and that wrong to boot, so that you can have at least one group which you can belong to?  Son, you are pathetic.



Yeah, yeah, yeah.

What is al taquiyya?


----------



## Sunni Man

Jack Fate said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a muslim and you're here in the "Education and History" forum.  Educate us, Mr. muslim.  Call up one of your Imams.  What is al taquiyya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read my user name.
> 
> It says "Sunni" man
> 
> Here is a free clue numb nuts.
> 
> Al taquiyya is standard practice among Shite's not Sunni's
> 
> So go to a Shia site and ask your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  It's in the Quran.  That's your holy book.  Try again.  Educate us some more.  This is fun.
Click to expand...

Re read what I posted meathead.

I never said it wasn't in the Quran.


----------



## Coyote

Jack Fate said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you tell us what al taquiyya is, dick nose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I refuse to support your mental incompetence smeghead.  Do what I did, look it up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so you looked it up......what did you find?  This should be good.
Click to expand...


Wikipedia is your friend.

Use it grasshopper.

Then report back.


I bet you were one of those kids who whined and bitched when yer mum told you to look it up in the dictionary.


----------



## Jack Fate

Kalam said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a muslim.  You are.  This is the "Education and History" forum.  Educate us, Mr. muslim.  We want to make sure we get it right.
> 
> What is al taquiyya?
> 
> 
> 
> As I've said, make a point if you have one, because I have no interest in being a part of your silly effort to misrepresent a religion you know nothing about.
Click to expand...


Lame and pathetic, mr. muslim.  I am not misrepresenting anything.  I am asking you a simple question about Islam.  You are posting in the Education and History forum.  

What is al taquiyya?


----------



## Jack Fate

Sunni Man said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read my user name.
> 
> It says "Sunni" man
> 
> Here is a free clue numb nuts.
> 
> Al taquiyya is standard practice among Shite's not Sunni's
> 
> So go to a Shia site and ask your question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  It's in the Quran.  That's your holy book.  Try again.  Educate us some more.  This is fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Re read what I posted meathead.
> 
> I never said it wasn't in the Quran.
Click to expand...


Then tell us what al taquiyya is.  It's in the quran and you're a muslim.  Tell us.


----------



## Kalam

Jack Fate said:


> Lame and pathetic, mr. muslim.


I agree; shape up.



Jack Fate said:


> I am not misrepresenting anything.  I am asking you a simple question about Islam.  You are posting in the Education and History forum.
> 
> What is al taquiyya?


Everybody has made it abundantly clear that they have no interest in playing games with you. You have two options. The first is to post what you believe and begin a discussion. The next is to continue on your present course and cause me to lose interest in wasting any more time with your kafir nonsense. What will it be? Last chance to discuss.


----------



## Jack Fate

Coyote said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I refuse to support your mental incompetence smeghead.  Do what I did, look it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so you looked it up......what did you find?  This should be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wikipedia is your friend.
> 
> Use it grasshopper.
> 
> Then report back.
> 
> 
> I bet you were one of those kids who whined and bitched when yer mum told you to look it up in the dictionary.
Click to expand...


Wikipedia is not considered a scholarly site by educators.  Use that, cricket.  

I bet you were one of those kids who wanted so desparately to belong that he would steal money out of his mom's purse and give to the bullies so they wouldn't pick on him.


----------



## Jack Fate

Kalam said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lame and pathetic, mr. muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree; shape up.
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not misrepresenting anything.  I am asking you a simple question about Islam.  You are posting in the Education and History forum.
> 
> What is al taquiyya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everybody has made it abundantly clear that they have no interest in playing games with you. You have two options. The first is to post what you believe and begin a discussion. The next is to continue on your present course and cause me to lose interest in wasting any more time with your kafir nonsense. What will it be? Last chance to discuss.
Click to expand...


I don't know what to believe?  I want to check the information from muslims with what I have read and heard.  This is the "Education and History" forum and I keep asking the experts, but all I get is a this crap.  Why do you keep running in circles?  What are you hiding?

What is al taquiyya?


----------



## Kalam

Jack Fate said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lame and pathetic, mr. muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree; shape up.
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not misrepresenting anything.  I am asking you a simple question about Islam.  You are posting in the Education and History forum.
> 
> What is al taquiyya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everybody has made it abundantly clear that they have no interest in playing games with you. You have two options. The first is to post what you believe and begin a discussion. The next is to continue on your present course and cause me to lose interest in wasting any more time with your kafir nonsense. What will it be? Last chance to discuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what to believe?  I want to check the information from muslims with what I have read and heard.
Click to expand...


Then begin by telling us what you've "read and heard."


----------



## Sunni Man

Jack Fate said:


> This is the "Education and History" forum and *I keep asking the experts,* but all I get is a this crap.


Who are these experts that you keep asking??


----------



## del

ConHog said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's cornjob holding a "conversation" with a black man.
> 
> 
> 
> I personally am through discussing things with you until you admit the  following.
> 
> You can make up quotes from other people. -EZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


since she in fact DELETED that part of the post, i'd say that was a typo-del


----------



## Jack Fate

Kalam said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree; shape up.
> 
> 
> Everybody has made it abundantly clear that they have no interest in playing games with you. You have two options. The first is to post what you believe and begin a discussion. The next is to continue on your present course and cause me to lose interest in wasting any more time with your kafir nonsense. What will it be? Last chance to discuss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what to believe?  I want to check the information from muslims with what I have read and heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then begin by telling us what you've "read and heard."
Click to expand...


Umm, nope.  I want to hear the truth right from the expert's mouth.  

What is al taquiyya?


----------



## Coyote

Jack Fate said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lame and pathetic, mr. muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree; shape up.
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not misrepresenting anything.  I am asking you a simple question about Islam.  You are posting in the Education and History forum.
> 
> What is al taquiyya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everybody has made it abundantly clear that they have no interest in playing games with you. You have two options. The first is to post what you believe and begin a discussion. The next is to continue on your present course and cause me to lose interest in wasting any more time with your kafir nonsense. What will it be? Last chance to discuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what to believe?  I want to check the information from muslims with what I have read and heard.  This is the "Education and History" forum and I keep asking the experts, *but all I get is a this crap*.  Why do you keep running in circles?  What are you hiding?
> 
> What is al taquiyya?
Click to expand...


You know the old saying....crap in, crap out.

Maybe you need to improve yer input


----------



## Jack Fate

Sunni Man said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the "Education and History" forum and *I keep asking the experts,* but all I get is a this crap.
> 
> 
> 
> Who are these experts that you keep asking??
Click to expand...


The muslims.  Aren't you here to educate?  What is al taquiyya?


----------



## Sunni Man

Jack Fate said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the "Education and History" forum and *I keep asking the experts,* but all I get is a this crap.
> 
> 
> 
> Who are these experts that you keep asking??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The muslims.  Aren't you here to educate?
Click to expand...

Nope


----------



## Jack Fate

Coyote said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree; shape up.
> 
> 
> Everybody has made it abundantly clear that they have no interest in playing games with you. You have two options. The first is to post what you believe and begin a discussion. The next is to continue on your present course and cause me to lose interest in wasting any more time with your kafir nonsense. What will it be? Last chance to discuss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what to believe?  I want to check the information from muslims with what I have read and heard.  This is the "Education and History" forum and I keep asking the experts, *but all I get is a this crap*.  Why do you keep running in circles?  What are you hiding?
> 
> What is al taquiyya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know the old saying....crap in, crap out.
> 
> Maybe you need to improve yer input
Click to expand...


So which one are you?  Muslim or useful idiot?


----------



## Jack Fate

Sunni Man said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are these experts that you keep asking??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The muslims.  Aren't you here to educate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope
Click to expand...


Okay.


----------



## Kalam

Jack Fate said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what to believe?  I want to check the information from muslims with what I have read and heard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then begin by telling us what you've "read and heard."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Umm, nope.  I want to hear the truth right from the expert's mouth.
> 
> What is al taquiyya?
Click to expand...


No more chances. Too bad!


----------



## del

Jack Fate said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the "Education and History" forum and *I keep asking the experts,* but all I get is a this crap.
> 
> 
> 
> Who are these experts that you keep asking??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The muslims.  Aren't you here to educate?  What is al taquiyya?
Click to expand...


around about the tenth time one asks the same question and gets told basically to piss off, a sentient being would come to grips with the idea that no one is going to play one's silly reindeer games. 

 my suggestion would be to either state what you believe to be true and then drop whatever *bomb* it is that you're clearly pissing your pants in anticipation over or stop asking.

and, no, i don't know what al taco, or whatever the fuck it is that's got your panties bunched, is, so don't bother.


----------



## Jack Fate

Kalam said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then begin by telling us what you've "read and heard."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, nope.  I want to hear the truth right from the expert's mouth.
> 
> What is al taquiyya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No more chances. Too bad!
Click to expand...


Yes, it is too bad.  It's also lame and pathetic.


----------



## Jack Fate

del said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are these experts that you keep asking??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The muslims.  Aren't you here to educate?  What is al taquiyya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> around about the tenth time one asks the same question and get told basically to piss off, a sentient being would come to grips with the idea that no one is going to play one's silly reindeer games.
> 
> my suggestion would be to either state what you believe to be true and then drop whatever *bomb* it is that you're clearly pissing your pants in anticipation over or stop asking.
> 
> and, no, i don't know what al taco, or whatever the fuck it is that's got your panties bunched, is, so don't bother.
Click to expand...


Then mind your own damn business.  Are you so absolutely infantile that you can't keep yourself from being involved in a thread you have absolutely no knowledge of?  The more you post, the more I'm convinced that you're mentally ill.


----------



## del

Jack Fate said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> The muslims.  Aren't you here to educate?  What is al taquiyya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> around about the tenth time one asks the same question and get told basically to piss off, a sentient being would come to grips with the idea that no one is going to play one's silly reindeer games.
> 
> my suggestion would be to either state what you believe to be true and then drop whatever *bomb* it is that you're clearly pissing your pants in anticipation over or stop asking.
> 
> and, no, i don't know what al taco, or whatever the fuck it is that's got your panties bunched, is, so don't bother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then mind your own damn business.  Are you so absolutely infantile that you can't keep yourself from being involved in a thread you have absolutely no knowledge of?  The more you post, the more I'm convinced that you're mentally ill.
Click to expand...


infantile? would that be like asking the same question 47 times after being told *no*? 

ask conhog how important his opinion is to me. 

you're trailing him.


----------



## random3434

del said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's cornjob holding a "conversation" with a black man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> since she in fact DELETED that part of the post, i'd say that was a typo-del
Click to expand...


It was a typo, I forgot the "t', it meant to say *can't alter quotes. *

Sorry!


----------



## Jack Fate

del said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> around about the tenth time one asks the same question and get told basically to piss off, a sentient being would come to grips with the idea that no one is going to play one's silly reindeer games.
> 
> my suggestion would be to either state what you believe to be true and then drop whatever *bomb* it is that you're clearly pissing your pants in anticipation over or stop asking.
> 
> and, no, i don't know what al taco, or whatever the fuck it is that's got your panties bunched, is, so don't bother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then mind your own damn business.  Are you so absolutely infantile that you can't keep yourself from being involved in a thread you have absolutely no knowledge of?  The more you post, the more I'm convinced that you're mentally ill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> infantile? would that be like asking the same question 47 times after being told *no*?
> 
> ask conhog how important his opinion is to me.
> 
> you're trailing him.
Click to expand...


Who in the hell are you?  Are you some kind of self-appointed moderator?  If you don't like what I'm doing then ignore me and find another topic to post on.  Dumb ass.


----------



## ConHog

Jack Fate said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then mind your own damn business.  Are you so absolutely infantile that you can't keep yourself from being involved in a thread you have absolutely no knowledge of?  The more you post, the more I'm convinced that you're mentally ill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> infantile? would that be like asking the same question 47 times after being told *no*?
> 
> ask conhog how important his opinion is to me.
> 
> you're trailing him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who in the hell are you?  Are you some kind of self-appointed moderator?  If you don't like what I'm doing then ignore me and find another topic to post on.  Dumb ass.
Click to expand...


Actually, he is a real moderator, but as long as he's not typing in red it's funny to point out what an asshole the tweeker is.


----------



## Againsheila

Sunni Man said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would she????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a hypothetical question. Why avoid answering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The women's prayer room has a sign that says "WOMEN"
> 
> The men's prayer room has a sign that says "MEN"
> 
> Both are equally furnished and nice.
> 
> So why would any Brother or Sister want to go into the other's room to pray?
Click to expand...


So they could pray together......


----------



## Jack Fate

ConHog said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> infantile? would that be like asking the same question 47 times after being told *no*?
> 
> ask conhog how important his opinion is to me.
> 
> you're trailing him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who in the hell are you?  Are you some kind of self-appointed moderator?  If you don't like what I'm doing then ignore me and find another topic to post on.  Dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, he is a real moderator, but as long as he's not typing in red it's funny to point out what an asshole the tweeker is.
Click to expand...


Standards are obviously very low to be a moderator on this forum.


----------



## del

Jack Fate said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then mind your own damn business.  Are you so absolutely infantile that you can't keep yourself from being involved in a thread you have absolutely no knowledge of?  The more you post, the more I'm convinced that you're mentally ill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> infantile? would that be like asking the same question 47 times after being told *no*?
> 
> ask conhog how important his opinion is to me.
> 
> you're trailing him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who in the hell are you?  Are you some kind of self-appointed moderator?  If you don't like what I'm doing then ignore me and find another topic to post on.  Dumb ass.
Click to expand...




you amuse me.

deal with it. 

fuckwit


----------



## del

Jack Fate said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who in the hell are you?  Are you some kind of self-appointed moderator?  If you don't like what I'm doing then ignore me and find another topic to post on.  Dumb ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, he is a real moderator, but as long as he's not typing in red it's funny to point out what an asshole the tweeker is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Standards are obviously very low to be a moderator on this forum.
Click to expand...


yup, almost as low as the standards for being a poster here.

go figure


----------



## Jack Fate

del said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> infantile? would that be like asking the same question 47 times after being told *no*?
> 
> ask conhog how important his opinion is to me.
> 
> you're trailing him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who in the hell are you?  Are you some kind of self-appointed moderator?  If you don't like what I'm doing then ignore me and find another topic to post on.  Dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you amuse me.
> 
> deal with it.
> 
> fuckwit
Click to expand...


I would think anything shiny and moving would amuse you.


----------



## Jack Fate

del said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, he is a real moderator, but as long as he's not typing in red it's funny to point out what an asshole the tweeker is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standards are obviously very low to be a moderator on this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yup, almost as low as the standards for being a poster here.
> 
> go figure
Click to expand...


So tell us, how long have you been a useful idiot for Islam?


----------



## Dr Grump

Jack Fate said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who in the hell are you?  Are you some kind of self-appointed moderator?  If you don't like what I'm doing then ignore me and find another topic to post on.  Dumb ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, he is a real moderator, but as long as he's not typing in red it's funny to point out what an asshole the tweeker is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Standards are obviously very low to be a moderator on this forum.
Click to expand...


Actually, they're pretty high on tolerance, which is why fucktards like you are allowed to post....


----------



## del

Jack Fate said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who in the hell are you?  Are you some kind of self-appointed moderator?  If you don't like what I'm doing then ignore me and find another topic to post on.  Dumb ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you amuse me.
> 
> deal with it.
> 
> fuckwit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would think anything shiny and moving would amuse you.
Click to expand...


the notion that you think amuses me, and you're neither shiny nor moving.

keep swinging, corky


----------



## Sunni Man

Againsheila said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a hypothetical question. Why avoid answering?
> 
> 
> 
> The women's prayer room has a sign that says "WOMEN"
> 
> The men's prayer room has a sign that says "MEN"
> 
> Both are equally furnished and nice.
> 
> So why would any Brother or Sister want to go into the other's room to pray?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So they could pray together......
Click to expand...

Won't happen;  prayer time is segregated into men and women.


----------



## Dr Grump

Jack Fate said:


> So tell us, how long have you been a useful idiot for Islam?



How long have you been a sound-bite adherent, with about as much tolerance as Glenn Beck on the Jungle Juice...


----------



## Jack Fate

Dr Grump said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, he is a real moderator, but as long as he's not typing in red it's funny to point out what an asshole the tweeker is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standards are obviously very low to be a moderator on this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, they're pretty high on tolerance, which is why fucktards like you are allowed to post....
Click to expand...


So how long have you been a useful idiot for Islam?


----------



## Jack Fate

Dr Grump said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> So tell us, how long have you been a useful idiot for Islam?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long have you been a sound-bite adherent, with about as much tolerance as Glenn Beck on the Jungle Juice...
Click to expand...


The topic is Islam and school students on a field trip to a mosque and all things related.  Since you're a moderator, why don't you do some self-moderating and stick to the topic.  Dumb ass.


----------



## Dr Grump

Jack Fate said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Standards are obviously very low to be a moderator on this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they're pretty high on tolerance, which is why fucktards like you are allowed to post....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how long have you been a useful idiot for Islam?
Click to expand...


Actually I can't stand any religion, though Islam would be the worst of the lot with its mysoginistic leanings. But I say, each to their own..

What I can't stand even more is ill-formed, ignorant, retarded shills like you....You are part of the problem, not the solution to problems in the world...


----------



## del

Jack Fate said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> So tell us, how long have you been a useful idiot for Islam?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long have you been a sound-bite adherent, with about as much tolerance as Glenn Beck on the Jungle Juice...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The topic is Islam and school students on a field trip to a mosque and all things related.  Since you're a moderator, why don't you do some self-moderating and stick to the topic.  Dumb ass.
Click to expand...


he's not a moderator


fuckwit


----------



## Dr Grump

Jack Fate said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> So tell us, how long have you been a useful idiot for Islam?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long have you been a sound-bite adherent, with about as much tolerance as Glenn Beck on the Jungle Juice...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The topic is Islam and school students on a field trip to a mosque and all things related.  Since you're a moderator, why don't you do some self-moderating and stick to the topic.  Dumb ass.
Click to expand...


I'm not a moderator Fuck tard, nor do I have any desire to be one.

I saw the video - so fucking what? How many of those kids are converts? How many learned something that day that they didn't know before? Are they now going around praying five times a day?

As I said, you are an ignorant, ill-informed douche intent on fanning the flames of hatred because you're a bigotted right-wing whackjob....


----------



## Jack Fate

Dr Grump said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they're pretty high on tolerance, which is why fucktards like you are allowed to post....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how long have you been a useful idiot for Islam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I can't stand any religion, though Islam would be the worst of the lot with its mysoginistic leanings. But I say, each to their own..
> 
> What I can't stand even more is ill-formed, ignorant, retarded shills like you....You are part of the problem, not the solution to problems in the world...
Click to expand...


What I can't stand are pusillanimous, pissant, prarie punks such as yourself who jump into threads with nothing to contribute and then spew their venomous, putrid puke like an ignorant mule fuckin' a goat.


----------



## del

Jack Fate said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how long have you been a useful idiot for Islam?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I can't stand any religion, though Islam would be the worst of the lot with its mysoginistic leanings. But I say, each to their own..
> 
> What I can't stand even more is ill-formed, ignorant, retarded shills like you....You are part of the problem, not the solution to problems in the world...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I can't stand are pusillanimous, pissant, prarie punks such as yourself who jump into threads with nothing to contribute and then spew their venomous, putrid puke like an ignorant mule fuckin' a goat.
Click to expand...


well aren't you the alliterative illiterate!


----------



## Jack Fate

Dr Grump said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long have you been a sound-bite adherent, with about as much tolerance as Glenn Beck on the Jungle Juice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The topic is Islam and school students on a field trip to a mosque and all things related.  Since you're a moderator, why don't you do some self-moderating and stick to the topic.  Dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a moderator Fuck tard, nor do I have any desire to be one.
> 
> I saw the video - so fucking what? How many of those kids are converts? How many learned something that day that they didn't know before? Are they now going around praying five times a day?
> 
> As I said, you are an ignorant, ill-informed douche intent on fanning the flames of hatred because you're a bigotted right-wing whackjob....
Click to expand...


They did not have persmission from their parents to pray at a mosque.  The school apologized.  The state does not own our children, you goat fucker.  Go suck Obama's dick.


----------



## Dr Grump

Jack Fate said:


> What I can't stand are pusillanimous, pissant, prarie punks such as yourself who jump into threads with nothing to contribute and then spew their venomous, putrid puke like an ignorant mule fuckin' a goat.



You have just described the OP a lot better than I could...thank you...


----------



## Jack Fate

del said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I can't stand any religion, though Islam would be the worst of the lot with its mysoginistic leanings. But I say, each to their own..
> 
> What I can't stand even more is ill-formed, ignorant, retarded shills like you....You are part of the problem, not the solution to problems in the world...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I can't stand are pusillanimous, pissant, prarie punks such as yourself who jump into threads with nothing to contribute and then spew their venomous, putrid puke like an ignorant mule fuckin' a goat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well aren't you the alliterative illiterate!
Click to expand...


I'm obviously far more entertaining than you and your snoose chewing, buck toothed, inbred pal, Mr. Grump.


----------



## Dr Grump

Jack Fate said:


> They did not have persmission from their parents to pray at a mosque.  The school apologized.  The state does not own our children, you goat fucker.  Go suck Obama's dick.



Tell me how you really feel..

the prayer was VOLUNTARY...even the loons who made the vid say so...

Dork....


----------



## Dr Grump

Jack Fate said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I can't stand are pusillanimous, pissant, prarie punks such as yourself who jump into threads with nothing to contribute and then spew their venomous, putrid puke like an ignorant mule fuckin' a goat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well aren't you the alliterative illiterate!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm obviously far more entertaining than you and your snoose chewing, buck toothed, inbred pal, Mr. Grump.
Click to expand...


Actually Del and I are opposite of the political divide....

....however we both know a goose-stepping, unpatriotic Moron when we read one....


----------



## del

Jack Fate said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I can't stand are pusillanimous, pissant, prarie punks such as yourself who jump into threads with nothing to contribute and then spew their venomous, putrid puke like an ignorant mule fuckin' a goat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well aren't you the alliterative illiterate!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm obviously far more entertaining than you and your snoose chewing, buck toothed, inbred pal, Mr. Grump.
Click to expand...


you certainly are!

then again, moe howard is infinitely more entertaining than max planck, but i don't go to moe looking for answers for quantum phyiscs problems...

see how that works moe, er, jack?


----------



## Jack Fate

Dr Grump said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> They did not have persmission from their parents to pray at a mosque.  The school apologized.  The state does not own our children, you goat fucker.  Go suck Obama's dick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me how you really feel..
> 
> the prayer was VOLUNTARY...even the loons who made the vid say so...
> 
> Dork....
Click to expand...


Then why did the school apologize to the parents?

Miscreant....


----------



## Jack Fate

del said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> well aren't you the alliterative illiterate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm obviously far more entertaining than you and your snoose chewing, buck toothed, inbred pal, Mr. Grump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you certainly are!
> 
> then again, moe howard is infinitely more entertaining than max planck, but i don't go to moe looking for answers for quantum phyiscs problems...
> 
> see how that works moe, er, jack?
Click to expand...


You're supposed to be a moderator and here you are trolling.  We have to start calling you, "Mr. Bad Example"


----------



## Dr Grump

Jack Fate said:


> Then why did the school apologize to the parents?
> 
> Miscreant....




Because they were being PC, that's why.

Most schools are full of PC liberals who don't want to rock the boat...


----------



## ConHog

Dr Grump said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long have you been a sound-bite adherent, with about as much tolerance as Glenn Beck on the Jungle Juice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The topic is Islam and school students on a field trip to a mosque and all things related.  Since you're a moderator, why don't you do some self-moderating and stick to the topic.  Dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a moderator Fuck tard, nor do I have any desire to be one.
> 
> I saw the video - so fucking what? How many of those kids are converts? How many learned something that day that they didn't know before? Are they now going around praying five times a day?
> 
> As I said, you are an ignorant, ill-informed douche intent on fanning the flames of hatred because you're a bigotted right-wing whackjob....
Click to expand...


I've seen your positions on public prayer and such Gump, you're full of shit, and being hypocritical  here.


----------



## Dr Grump

ConHog said:


> I've seen your positions on public prayer and such Gump, you're full of shit, and being hypocritical  here.



A mosque is a public place? And not a house of prayer?


----------



## del

Jack Fate said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm obviously far more entertaining than you and your snoose chewing, buck toothed, inbred pal, Mr. Grump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you certainly are!
> 
> then again, moe howard is infinitely more entertaining than max planck, but i don't go to moe looking for answers for quantum phyiscs problems...
> 
> see how that works moe, er, jack?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're supposed to be a moderator and here you are trolling.  We have to start calling you, "Mr. Bad Example"
Click to expand...


fine by me, moe.

i mean jack. sorry


----------



## daveman

Sunni Man said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> There sure are a lot of liberals here excusing Islam's misogyny.  I thought you guys supported women's rights?  Why are you throwing women under the bus?
> 
> 
> 
> Muslim women are treated better and get far more respect than women in the West.
Click to expand...

Yeah, these ladies look happy:






Oh, and you might want to read up on the definitions of "better" and "respect"...because treating women like property isn't treating them better or respecting them.


----------



## daveman

Kalam said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is al taquiyya?
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us.
Click to expand...

Who's copping out again?

Oh, yeah...you.


----------



## frazzledgear

Jack Fate said:


> Let's hear the outrage from the liberals.
> 
> American Thinker Blog: Public school children forced to pray to Allah



Didn't you know the left only believes in the separation of church and state -but not the separation of mosque and state?  Just replace "church" everywhere it says "mosque" and the your ears would be bleeding listening to the shrill squeals of the left in protest -who are dead silent about this.  The hypocrisy really does turn the stomach, doesn't it?


----------



## Ravi

Ravi said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's cornjob holding a "conversation" with a black man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making up quotes from other posters is CLEARLY against the rules
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it isn't.
> 
> yeah, it is~del
Click to expand...

Thanks for the clarification. I thought it only applied to altered direct quotes not satirical what ifs...but I do see now that if something is believable enough it should not be allowed.


----------



## del

Ravi said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Making up quotes from other posters is CLEARLY against the rules
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't.
> 
> yeah, it is~del
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the clarification. I thought it only applied to altered direct quotes not satirical what ifs...but I do see now that if something is believable enough it should not be allowed.
Click to expand...


zackly


----------



## Jack Fate

Dr Grump said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why did the school apologize to the parents?
> 
> Miscreant....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they were being PC, that's why.
> 
> Most schools are full of PC liberals who don't want to rock the boat...
Click to expand...


You blew it.  Now you're making stuff up.  Back to the peanut gallery.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Dr Grump said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen your positions on public prayer and such Gump, you're full of shit, and being hypocritical  here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A mosque is a public place? And not a house of prayer?
Click to expand...

What part of "it's not a PUBLIC schools right to put those kids in the position to pray in the first place" do you not understand?

It's not the PUBLIC schools right to act as parents making religious decisions regarding their kids.


----------



## Intense

Wicked Jester said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen your positions on public prayer and such Gump, you're full of shit, and being hypocritical  here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A mosque is a public place? And not a house of prayer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part of "it's not a PUBLIC schools right to put those kids in the position to pray in the first place" do you not understand?
> 
> It's not the PUBLIC schools right to act as parents making religious decisions regarding their kids.
Click to expand...


Statist's only understand Usurping Power, not boundaries, unless those boundaries are imposed by them on others. It's genetic.


----------



## Jack Fate

There once was a man named Dr. Grump
He took a walk and sat on a stump
Twas then he met his girlfriend, Ms. Skunk
Dr. Grump thunk the stump stunk
Ms. Skunk thunk Dr. Grump stunk
So together they stunk up the tree stump


----------



## ABikerSailor

Jack Fate said:


> There once was a man named Dr. Grump
> He took a walk and sat on a stump
> Twas then he met his girlfriend, Ms. Skunk
> Dr. Grump thunk the stump stunk
> Ms. Skunk thunk Dr. Grump stunk
> So together they stunk up the tree stump



There once was a jackoff named Fate
Who thought he was a master of bait, 
But his limericks sucked 
And his logic was fucked
Which is why he's a monger of hate.


Jack Fate, your poetry skills suck.


----------



## Jack Fate

ABikerSailor said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> There once was a man named Dr. Grump
> He took a walk and sat on a stump
> Twas then he met his girlfriend, Ms. Skunk
> Dr. Grump thunk the stump stunk
> Ms. Skunk thunk Dr. Grump stunk
> So together they stunk up the tree stump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There once was a jackoff named Fate
> Who thought he was a master of bait,
> But his limericks sucked
> And his logic was fucked
> Which is why he's a monger of hate.
> 
> 
> Jack Fate, your poetry skills suck.
Click to expand...


Poor wittow thang.  Did you get your wittow fweeewings hurt?  Since when is a different point of view considered "hate"?  Children like you don't like it when you meet someone who thinks outside your confined agenda.  Were you potty trained at too early of an age?


----------



## ABikerSailor

Jack Fate said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> There once was a man named Dr. Grump
> He took a walk and sat on a stump
> Twas then he met his girlfriend, Ms. Skunk
> Dr. Grump thunk the stump stunk
> Ms. Skunk thunk Dr. Grump stunk
> So together they stunk up the tree stump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There once was a jackoff named Fate
> Who thought he was a master of bait,
> But his limericks sucked
> And his logic was fucked
> Which is why he's a monger of hate.
> 
> 
> Jack Fate, your poetry skills suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor wittow thang.  Did you get your wittow fweeewings hurt?  Since when is a different point of view considered "hate"?  Children like you don't like it when you meet someone who thinks outside your confined agenda.  Were you potty trained at too early of an age?
Click to expand...


You're just pissed because you can't write a limerick to save your ass aren't you Jackass Fake?


----------



## Jack Fate

ABikerSailor said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> There once was a jackoff named Fate
> Who thought he was a master of bait,
> But his limericks sucked
> And his logic was fucked
> Which is why he's a monger of hate.
> 
> 
> Jack Fate, your poetry skills suck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor wittow thang.  Did you get your wittow fweeewings hurt?  Since when is a different point of view considered "hate"?  Children like you don't like it when you meet someone who thinks outside your confined agenda.  Were you potty trained at too early of an age?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're just pissed because you can't write a limerick to save your ass aren't you Jackass Fake?
Click to expand...


Uh, yeah.  That's it.  Actually, I like to push your buttons and it seems I do a pretty good job of it.


----------



## JakeStarkey

frazzledgear said:


> Didn't you know the left only believes in the separation of church and state -but not the separation of mosque and state?



You would have been a great teller of The Big Lie for the Nazis or the communists.  Go report to Aldo Raines.


----------



## Jack Fate

JakeStarkey said:


> frazzledgear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you know the left only believes in the separation of church and state -but not the separation of mosque and state?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would have been a great teller of The Big Lie for the Nazis or the communists.  Go report to Aldo Raines.
Click to expand...


Kinda funny watch you call people Nazis and then defend Islam when they were allies in WWII.  Not too keen on your history, are you!


----------



## JakeStarkey

Jack Fate said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate, you are the only one here acting vile, other than conhog.   Why is that?  What sinister event your life motivated you to such hatred?  Did you lose a loved one to a Muslim?  Did a Muslim woman reject you?  Or are you reading silly ass nonsense about a religion of which you know little, and that wrong to boot, so that you can have at least one group which you can belong to?  Son, you are pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, yeah, yeah.
> 
> What is al taquiyya?
Click to expand...



Jack Fate keeps ducking the questions above, but that's smart, because he would look even more pathetic than he does know.  

JF wants to be the Christian equivalent of al taquiyya.  JF, is that being practiced here?


----------



## Jack Fate

JakeStarkey said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate, you are the only one here acting vile, other than conhog.   Why is that?  What sinister event your life motivated you to such hatred?  Did you lose a loved one to a Muslim?  Did a Muslim woman reject you?  Or are you reading silly ass nonsense about a religion of which you know little, and that wrong to boot, so that you can have at least one group which you can belong to?  Son, you are pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, yeah, yeah.
> 
> What is al taquiyya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate keeps ducking the questions above, but that's smart, because he would look even more pathetic than he does know.
> 
> JF wants to be the Christian equivalent of al taquiyya.  JF, is that being practiced here?
Click to expand...


All of those lurking only see that you and your pals will not answer a simple question from the Quran.  What are you hiding?


----------



## JakeStarkey

What are you hiding, Jack Fate?  Everyone of your objections have been noted and competently answered.  You stand here like the forum buffoon side by side with conhog and daveman and The Rabbi and Tea Party Samurai and bigrebbyrd.  If you are the level of competition for the Dems, they are home safe.


----------



## Jack Fate

JakeStarkey said:


> What are you hiding, Jack Fate?  Everyone of your objections have been noted and competently answered.  You stand here like the forum buffoon side by side with conhog and daveman and The Rabbi and Tea Party Samurai and bigrebbyrd.  If you are the level of competition for the Dems, they are home safe.



Now you're lying.  No, there is one question that hasn't been answered.  What is al taquiyya?


----------



## ABikerSailor

Jack Fate said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you hiding, Jack Fate?  Everyone of your objections have been noted and competently answered.  You stand here like the forum buffoon side by side with conhog and daveman and The Rabbi and Tea Party Samurai and bigrebbyrd.  If you are the level of competition for the Dems, they are home safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're lying.  No, there is one question that hasn't been answered.  What is al taquiyya?
Click to expand...


Here ya go Jackoff Flake...........



> Taqiya is the Islamic practice of precautionary dissimulation whereby believers may conceal their Muslim faith when under threat, persecution or compulsion.[1] The term taqiyya (&#1578;&#1602;&#1740;&#1607 (pronounced as tagiyeh by speakers of Iranian Persian; alternate spelling taqiya) is derived from the Arabic triliteral root waw-qaf-ya, denoting "piety, devotion, uprightness, and godliness, and it means the brightest star",[2].



Taqiyya - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I bet you thought it was the practice of lying to non Muslims, didn't ya?  Might wanna lay off those right wing blogs dude, they're affecting your judgment.

Question........as a Christian, would you hide your beliefs in Muslim lands?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Jack Fate hides his "faith" here.  If Jack was questioned about his faith if he were in Saudia Arabia, he would show the religion police his prayer rug.


----------



## Intense

Jack Fate said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you hiding, Jack Fate?  Everyone of your objections have been noted and competently answered.  You stand here like the forum buffoon side by side with conhog and daveman and The Rabbi and Tea Party Samurai and bigrebbyrd.  If you are the level of competition for the Dems, they are home safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're lying.  No, there is one question that hasn't been answered.  What is al taquiyya?
Click to expand...


Taquiyya
Taqiyya is a form of deception particular to Islam.  It  allows Muslims to deceive in order to protect themselves or Islam.  A literal translation is dissimulation, which means to disguise, or conceal, ones true intentions, or feelings. So, basically it is a licence to lie to people, or at least hide the truth.  A well known practitioner of Taqiyya was the late Yasser Arafat, who was well known for saying one thing for the consumption of  Western TV audiences, and another thing when among friends in Palestine.


This is how you get Islamic organisations in the UK,  Europe, and elsewhere hiding their true aims. They may have a desire to see an Islamic state (Khilafah, or Caliphate), where everybody lives under Sharia law, but this will not be mentioned in their literature, or on their web sites.  Of course, the truth always comes out, but they just deny it.

They will tell you that Islam means peace, when in reality it means total submission to the will of Allah.  Of course, many Muslims believe that if Islam takes over the world, there will, in the end, be total peace (actually, the different sects would continue to kill each other).  The point is, that to aspire to this world wide Caliphate, many of them think that armed Jihad (holy war), is a perfectly acceptable means to an end.  They will quote the early verses in the Koran, which support their description of Islam as a religion of peace, but they will fail to mention that many of these verses were abrogated (substituted by), later, more warlike verses.

Taquiyya - Deception - Lying | Pentagramz




Origin of the Practice
The practice of concealing ones faith in dangerous circumstances originates in the Quran itself, which deems blameless those who disguise their beliefs in such cases [3]. (See, however, the Denial of Peter.) The practice of taqiyya in difficult circumstances is considered legitimate by Muslims of various persuasions. Sunni and Shii commentators alike observe that Q 16:106 in particular refers to the case of Ammar b. Yasir, who was forced to renounce his beliefs under physical duress and torture.[4]

Similarly, Q 3:28 enjoins believers not to take the company of doubters unless as a means of safeguarding themselves. Let not the believers take those who deny the truth for their allies in preference to the believers  since he who does this cuts himself off from God in everything  unless it be to protect yourself against them in this way[5] Regarding 3:28, Ibn Kathir, a prominent authority writes, "Whoever at any time or place fears their [infidels'] evil may protect himself through outward show." As proof of this, he quotes Muhammad's companion, al-Hassan, who said, taqiyya is acceptable till the Day of Judgment [i.e., in perpetuity].

[edit] Historical examples of Taqiyya
[edit] Sunni Uses
In the inquisition mi&#7717;na during the Caliphate of al-Mamun, a number of Sunni scholars used taqiyya, attesting to the Quran as having been created despite believing the opposite.[6]

[edit] Shi'i Uses
As a minority living under the political dominance of Sunni Muslims, Shii often protected themselves through prudence and caution. In Shii legal literature, there is a range of situations in which taqiyya may be used or even required. For Shii Muslims, taqiyya has two aspects: to conceal their association with the Imams when revealing it would result in danger, and protecting the esoteric teachings of the Imams from those who lack the capacity to grasp them.

[edit] Twelver Shia
Ayatollah Sistani describes the concept of taqiyya as follows:

1.Taqiyya is done for reasons of safety. For example, a person may fear that he might be killed or harmed if he does not observe taqiyya. In this case, taqiyya is obligatory.
2.Reconciliatory taqiyya. The purpose of this type of taqiyya is to reconcile with the other side or to soften their hearts. This kind of taqiyya is permissible but not obligatory.
3.Sometimes, taqiyya may cause a more important obligation to be lost or missed; if so it is forbidden. For example, when I know that silence would cause oppression and infidelity to spread and will make people go astray, in such a situation it is not permissible to be silent and to dissimulate.
4.Sometimes, taqiyya may lead to the death of an innocent person; if so, it is not permissible. It is therefore haram (forbidden) to kill a human being to save your own life.[7]
[edit] Ismaili Shia
For the Ismailis in the aftermath of the Mongol onslaught of the Alamut state in 1256 CE, the need to practice taqiyya grew greater than ever.[says who?] This was not only for the protection of the community itself, which was now stateless, but also for safeguarding the line of the Nizari Ismaili Imamate during this period of unrest. Accordingly, the Shii Imam al-Baqir stated Taqiyya is my religion and the religion of my ancestors, a tradition recorded in various sources including Kit&#257;b al-Ma&#7717;&#257;sin of A&#7717;mad b. Muhammad al-Barq&#299; and the Da&#257;im al-Isl&#257;m of Qad&#299; al-Nu m&#257;n.[8] Such periods in which the Imams are concealed are known as satr, however the term may also refer to times when the Imams were not physically hidden from view but rather when the community was required to practice precautionary dissimulation. During satr the Imam could only be accessed by his community and in extremely dangerous circumstances, would be accessible only to the highest ranking members of the Ismaili hierarchy (&#7717;ud&#363;d), whose function it was to transmit the teachings of the Imam to the community.

According to Shia scholar Muhammad Husain Javari Sabinal, Shiism would not have spread at all if not for taqiyya, referring to instances where Shi'a have been ruthlessly persecuted by the Sunni political elite during the Umayyad and Abbasid empires.[9] Indeed for the Ismailis, the persistence and prosperity of the community today owes largely to the careful safeguarding of the beliefs and teachings of the Imams during the Ilkhanate, Safawid dynasty, and other periods of persecution.

Further reading
Bar-Asher, Me'ir Mikha'el (1999). Scripture and Exegesis in Early Imami Shiism. Brill Academic Publishers. ISBN 90-04-11495-5
Cook, Michael (2003). Early Muslim Dogma: A Source-Critical Study. Cambridge University Press. ISBN 0-521-54572-2
Daftary, Farhad (1992). The Isma'ilis: Their History and Doctrines. Cambridge University Press. ISBN 0-521-42974-9
Hafizullah Emadi (1998). The end of taqiyya: reaffirming the religious identity of Ismailis in Shughnan, Badakhshan - political implications for Afghanistan. Middle Eastern Studies. 34(3), 103-120.
Hafizullah Emadi (2000). Praxis of taqiyya: perseverance of Pashaye Ismaili enclave, Nangarhar, Afghanistan. Central Asian Survey. 19(2), 253-264.
Firro, Kais (1999). The Druzes in the Jewish State: A Brief History. Brill Academic Publishers. ISBN 90-04-11251-0
Gleaves, Robert (2000). Inevitable Doubt. Two Theories of Shi'i Jurisprudence. Brill Academic Publishers. ISBN 90-04-11595-1
Misri, Ahmad ibn Naqib al- (1997). The Reliance of the Traveler, translated by Nuh Ha Mim Keller, Amana Publications.
Virani, Shafique (2007). The Ismailis in the Middle Ages: A History of Survival, A Search for Salvation. Oxford University Press. ISBN 978-0-19-531173-0

Taqiyya - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jack Fate

ABikerSailor said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you hiding, Jack Fate?  Everyone of your objections have been noted and competently answered.  You stand here like the forum buffoon side by side with conhog and daveman and The Rabbi and Tea Party Samurai and bigrebbyrd.  If you are the level of competition for the Dems, they are home safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're lying.  No, there is one question that hasn't been answered.  What is al taquiyya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here ya go Jackoff Flake...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taqiya is the Islamic practice of precautionary dissimulation whereby believers may conceal their Muslim faith when under threat, persecution or compulsion.[1] The term taqiyya (&#1578;&#1602;&#1740;&#1607 (pronounced as tagiyeh by speakers of Iranian Persian; alternate spelling taqiya) is derived from the Arabic triliteral root waw-qaf-ya, denoting "piety, devotion, uprightness, and godliness, and it means the brightest star",[2].
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Taqiyya - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I bet you thought it was the practice of lying to non Muslims, didn't ya?  Might wanna lay off those right wing blogs dude, they're affecting your judgment.
> 
> Question........as a Christian, would you hide your beliefs in Muslim lands?
Click to expand...


No, as a Christian I would not hide my belief in Muslim lands.  Christians are told to be open and honest.  

Wikipedia is not considered a scholarly reliable source.  Try again.


----------



## Jack Fate

Intense said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you hiding, Jack Fate?  Everyone of your objections have been noted and competently answered.  You stand here like the forum buffoon side by side with conhog and daveman and The Rabbi and Tea Party Samurai and bigrebbyrd.  If you are the level of competition for the Dems, they are home safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're lying.  No, there is one question that hasn't been answered.  What is al taquiyya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Taquiyya
> Taqiyya is a form of deception particular to Islam.  It  allows Muslims to deceive in order to protect themselves or Islam.  A literal translation is dissimulation, which means to disguise, or conceal, ones true intentions, or feelings. So, basically it is a licence to lie to people, or at least hide the truth.  A well known practitioner of Taqiyya was the late Yasser Arafat, who was well known for saying one thing for the consumption of  Western TV audiences, and another thing when among friends in Palestine.
> 
> 
> This is how you get Islamic organisations in the UK,  Europe, and elsewhere hiding their true aims. They may have a desire to see an Islamic state (Khilafah, or Caliphate), where everybody lives under Sharia law, but this will not be mentioned in their literature, or on their web sites.  Of course, the truth always comes out, but they just deny it.
> 
> They will tell you that Islam means peace, when in reality it means total submission to the will of Allah.  Of course, many Muslims believe that if Islam takes over the world, there will, in the end, be total peace (actually, the different sects would continue to kill each other).  The point is, that to aspire to this world wide Caliphate, many of them think that armed Jihad (holy war), is a perfectly acceptable means to an end.  They will quote the early verses in the Koran, which support their description of Islam as a religion of peace, but they will fail to mention that many of these verses were abrogated (substituted by), later, more warlike verses.
> 
> Taquiyya - Deception - Lying | Pentagramz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Origin of the Practice
> The practice of concealing ones faith in dangerous circumstances originates in the Quran itself, which deems blameless those who disguise their beliefs in such cases [3]. (See, however, the Denial of Peter.) The practice of taqiyya in difficult circumstances is considered legitimate by Muslims of various persuasions. Sunni and Shii commentators alike observe that Q 16:106 in particular refers to the case of Ammar b. Yasir, who was forced to renounce his beliefs under physical duress and torture.[4]
> 
> Similarly, Q 3:28 enjoins believers not to take the company of doubters unless as a means of safeguarding themselves. Let not the believers take those who deny the truth for their allies in preference to the believers  since he who does this cuts himself off from God in everything  unless it be to protect yourself against them in this way[5] Regarding 3:28, Ibn Kathir, a prominent authority writes, "Whoever at any time or place fears their [infidels'] evil may protect himself through outward show." As proof of this, he quotes Muhammad's companion, al-Hassan, who said, taqiyya is acceptable till the Day of Judgment [i.e., in perpetuity].
> 
> [edit] Historical examples of Taqiyya
> [edit] Sunni Uses
> In the inquisition mi&#7717;na during the Caliphate of al-Mamun, a number of Sunni scholars used taqiyya, attesting to the Quran as having been created despite believing the opposite.[6]
> 
> [edit] Shi'i Uses
> As a minority living under the political dominance of Sunni Muslims, Shii often protected themselves through prudence and caution. In Shii legal literature, there is a range of situations in which taqiyya may be used or even required. For Shii Muslims, taqiyya has two aspects: to conceal their association with the Imams when revealing it would result in danger, and protecting the esoteric teachings of the Imams from those who lack the capacity to grasp them.
> 
> [edit] Twelver Shia
> Ayatollah Sistani describes the concept of taqiyya as follows:
> 
> 1.Taqiyya is done for reasons of safety. For example, a person may fear that he might be killed or harmed if he does not observe taqiyya. In this case, taqiyya is obligatory.
> 2.Reconciliatory taqiyya. The purpose of this type of taqiyya is to reconcile with the other side or to soften their hearts. This kind of taqiyya is permissible but not obligatory.
> 3.Sometimes, taqiyya may cause a more important obligation to be lost or missed; if so it is forbidden. For example, when I know that silence would cause oppression and infidelity to spread and will make people go astray, in such a situation it is not permissible to be silent and to dissimulate.
> 4.Sometimes, taqiyya may lead to the death of an innocent person; if so, it is not permissible. It is therefore haram (forbidden) to kill a human being to save your own life.[7]
> [edit] Ismaili Shia
> For the Ismailis in the aftermath of the Mongol onslaught of the Alamut state in 1256 CE, the need to practice taqiyya grew greater than ever.[says who?] This was not only for the protection of the community itself, which was now stateless, but also for safeguarding the line of the Nizari Ismaili Imamate during this period of unrest. Accordingly, the Shii Imam al-Baqir stated Taqiyya is my religion and the religion of my ancestors, a tradition recorded in various sources including Kit&#257;b al-Ma&#7717;&#257;sin of A&#7717;mad b. Muhammad al-Barq&#299; and the Da&#257;im al-Isl&#257;m of Qad&#299; al-Nu m&#257;n.[8] Such periods in which the Imams are concealed are known as satr, however the term may also refer to times when the Imams were not physically hidden from view but rather when the community was required to practice precautionary dissimulation. During satr the Imam could only be accessed by his community and in extremely dangerous circumstances, would be accessible only to the highest ranking members of the Ismaili hierarchy (&#7717;ud&#363;d), whose function it was to transmit the teachings of the Imam to the community.
> 
> According to Shia scholar Muhammad Husain Javari Sabinal, Shiism would not have spread at all if not for taqiyya, referring to instances where Shi'a have been ruthlessly persecuted by the Sunni political elite during the Umayyad and Abbasid empires.[9] Indeed for the Ismailis, the persistence and prosperity of the community today owes largely to the careful safeguarding of the beliefs and teachings of the Imams during the Ilkhanate, Safawid dynasty, and other periods of persecution.
> 
> Further reading
> Bar-Asher, Me'ir Mikha'el (1999). Scripture and Exegesis in Early Imami Shiism. Brill Academic Publishers. ISBN 90-04-11495-5
> Cook, Michael (2003). Early Muslim Dogma: A Source-Critical Study. Cambridge University Press. ISBN 0-521-54572-2
> Daftary, Farhad (1992). The Isma'ilis: Their History and Doctrines. Cambridge University Press. ISBN 0-521-42974-9
> Hafizullah Emadi (1998). The end of taqiyya: reaffirming the religious identity of Ismailis in Shughnan, Badakhshan - political implications for Afghanistan. Middle Eastern Studies. 34(3), 103-120.
> Hafizullah Emadi (2000). Praxis of taqiyya: perseverance of Pashaye Ismaili enclave, Nangarhar, Afghanistan. Central Asian Survey. 19(2), 253-264.
> Firro, Kais (1999). The Druzes in the Jewish State: A Brief History. Brill Academic Publishers. ISBN 90-04-11251-0
> Gleaves, Robert (2000). Inevitable Doubt. Two Theories of Shi'i Jurisprudence. Brill Academic Publishers. ISBN 90-04-11595-1
> Misri, Ahmad ibn Naqib al- (1997). The Reliance of the Traveler, translated by Nuh Ha Mim Keller, Amana Publications.
> Virani, Shafique (2007). The Ismailis in the Middle Ages: A History of Survival, A Search for Salvation. Oxford University Press. ISBN 978-0-19-531173-0
> 
> Taqiyya - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


So basically, what we have are muslims who lie to the rest of us to further the cause of Islam's goal of world domination.  Would that be a fair assessment?


----------



## Intense

Jack Fate said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're lying.  No, there is one question that hasn't been answered.  What is al taquiyya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taquiyya
> Taqiyya is a form of deception particular to Islam.  It  allows Muslims to deceive in order to protect themselves or Islam.  A literal translation is dissimulation, which means to disguise, or conceal, ones true intentions, or feelings. So, basically it is a licence to lie to people, or at least hide the truth.  A well known practitioner of Taqiyya was the late Yasser Arafat, who was well known for saying one thing for the consumption of  Western TV audiences, and another thing when among friends in Palestine.
> 
> 
> This is how you get Islamic organisations in the UK,  Europe, and elsewhere hiding their true aims. They may have a desire to see an Islamic state (Khilafah, or Caliphate), where everybody lives under Sharia law, but this will not be mentioned in their literature, or on their web sites.  Of course, the truth always comes out, but they just deny it.
> 
> They will tell you that Islam means peace, when in reality it means total submission to the will of Allah.  Of course, many Muslims believe that if Islam takes over the world, there will, in the end, be total peace (actually, the different sects would continue to kill each other).  The point is, that to aspire to this world wide Caliphate, many of them think that armed Jihad (holy war), is a perfectly acceptable means to an end.  They will quote the early verses in the Koran, which support their description of Islam as a religion of peace, but they will fail to mention that many of these verses were abrogated (substituted by), later, more warlike verses.
> 
> Taquiyya - Deception - Lying | Pentagramz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Origin of the Practice
> The practice of concealing ones faith in dangerous circumstances originates in the Quran itself, which deems blameless those who disguise their beliefs in such cases [3]. (See, however, the Denial of Peter.) The practice of taqiyya in difficult circumstances is considered legitimate by Muslims of various persuasions. Sunni and Shii commentators alike observe that Q 16:106 in particular refers to the case of Ammar b. Yasir, who was forced to renounce his beliefs under physical duress and torture.[4]
> 
> Similarly, Q 3:28 enjoins believers not to take the company of doubters unless as a means of safeguarding themselves. Let not the believers take those who deny the truth for their allies in preference to the believers  since he who does this cuts himself off from God in everything  unless it be to protect yourself against them in this way[5] Regarding 3:28, Ibn Kathir, a prominent authority writes, "Whoever at any time or place fears their [infidels'] evil may protect himself through outward show." As proof of this, he quotes Muhammad's companion, al-Hassan, who said, taqiyya is acceptable till the Day of Judgment [i.e., in perpetuity].
> 
> [edit] Historical examples of Taqiyya
> [edit] Sunni Uses
> In the inquisition mi&#7717;na during the Caliphate of al-Mamun, a number of Sunni scholars used taqiyya, attesting to the Quran as having been created despite believing the opposite.[6]
> 
> [edit] Shi'i Uses
> As a minority living under the political dominance of Sunni Muslims, Shii often protected themselves through prudence and caution. In Shii legal literature, there is a range of situations in which taqiyya may be used or even required. For Shii Muslims, taqiyya has two aspects: to conceal their association with the Imams when revealing it would result in danger, and protecting the esoteric teachings of the Imams from those who lack the capacity to grasp them.
> 
> [edit] Twelver Shia
> Ayatollah Sistani describes the concept of taqiyya as follows:
> 
> 1.Taqiyya is done for reasons of safety. For example, a person may fear that he might be killed or harmed if he does not observe taqiyya. In this case, taqiyya is obligatory.
> 2.Reconciliatory taqiyya. The purpose of this type of taqiyya is to reconcile with the other side or to soften their hearts. This kind of taqiyya is permissible but not obligatory.
> 3.Sometimes, taqiyya may cause a more important obligation to be lost or missed; if so it is forbidden. For example, when I know that silence would cause oppression and infidelity to spread and will make people go astray, in such a situation it is not permissible to be silent and to dissimulate.
> 4.Sometimes, taqiyya may lead to the death of an innocent person; if so, it is not permissible. It is therefore haram (forbidden) to kill a human being to save your own life.[7]
> [edit] Ismaili Shia
> For the Ismailis in the aftermath of the Mongol onslaught of the Alamut state in 1256 CE, the need to practice taqiyya grew greater than ever.[says who?] This was not only for the protection of the community itself, which was now stateless, but also for safeguarding the line of the Nizari Ismaili Imamate during this period of unrest. Accordingly, the Shii Imam al-Baqir stated Taqiyya is my religion and the religion of my ancestors, a tradition recorded in various sources including Kit&#257;b al-Ma&#7717;&#257;sin of A&#7717;mad b. Muhammad al-Barq&#299; and the Da&#257;im al-Isl&#257;m of Qad&#299; al-Nu m&#257;n.[8] Such periods in which the Imams are concealed are known as satr, however the term may also refer to times when the Imams were not physically hidden from view but rather when the community was required to practice precautionary dissimulation. During satr the Imam could only be accessed by his community and in extremely dangerous circumstances, would be accessible only to the highest ranking members of the Ismaili hierarchy (&#7717;ud&#363;d), whose function it was to transmit the teachings of the Imam to the community.
> 
> According to Shia scholar Muhammad Husain Javari Sabinal, Shiism would not have spread at all if not for taqiyya, referring to instances where Shi'a have been ruthlessly persecuted by the Sunni political elite during the Umayyad and Abbasid empires.[9] Indeed for the Ismailis, the persistence and prosperity of the community today owes largely to the careful safeguarding of the beliefs and teachings of the Imams during the Ilkhanate, Safawid dynasty, and other periods of persecution.
> 
> Further reading
> Bar-Asher, Me'ir Mikha'el (1999). Scripture and Exegesis in Early Imami Shiism. Brill Academic Publishers. ISBN 90-04-11495-5
> Cook, Michael (2003). Early Muslim Dogma: A Source-Critical Study. Cambridge University Press. ISBN 0-521-54572-2
> Daftary, Farhad (1992). The Isma'ilis: Their History and Doctrines. Cambridge University Press. ISBN 0-521-42974-9
> Hafizullah Emadi (1998). The end of taqiyya: reaffirming the religious identity of Ismailis in Shughnan, Badakhshan - political implications for Afghanistan. Middle Eastern Studies. 34(3), 103-120.
> Hafizullah Emadi (2000). Praxis of taqiyya: perseverance of Pashaye Ismaili enclave, Nangarhar, Afghanistan. Central Asian Survey. 19(2), 253-264.
> Firro, Kais (1999). The Druzes in the Jewish State: A Brief History. Brill Academic Publishers. ISBN 90-04-11251-0
> Gleaves, Robert (2000). Inevitable Doubt. Two Theories of Shi'i Jurisprudence. Brill Academic Publishers. ISBN 90-04-11595-1
> Misri, Ahmad ibn Naqib al- (1997). The Reliance of the Traveler, translated by Nuh Ha Mim Keller, Amana Publications.
> Virani, Shafique (2007). The Ismailis in the Middle Ages: A History of Survival, A Search for Salvation. Oxford University Press. ISBN 978-0-19-531173-0
> 
> Taqiyya - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So basically, what we have are muslims who lie to the rest of us to further the cause of Islam's goal of world domination.  Would that be a fair assessment?
Click to expand...


And You wonder what They could possibly have in common with Big Government???


----------



## Jack Fate

Intense said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taquiyya
> Taqiyya is a form of deception particular to Islam.  It  allows Muslims to deceive in order to protect themselves or Islam.  A literal translation is dissimulation, which means to disguise, or conceal, ones true intentions, or feelings. So, basically it is a licence to lie to people, or at least hide the truth.  A well known practitioner of Taqiyya was the late Yasser Arafat, who was well known for saying one thing for the consumption of  Western TV audiences, and another thing when among friends in Palestine.
> 
> 
> This is how you get Islamic organisations in the UK,  Europe, and elsewhere hiding their true aims. They may have a desire to see an Islamic state (Khilafah, or Caliphate), where everybody lives under Sharia law, but this will not be mentioned in their literature, or on their web sites.  Of course, the truth always comes out, but they just deny it.
> 
> They will tell you that Islam means peace, when in reality it means total submission to the will of Allah.  Of course, many Muslims believe that if Islam takes over the world, there will, in the end, be total peace (actually, the different sects would continue to kill each other).  The point is, that to aspire to this world wide Caliphate, many of them think that armed Jihad (holy war), is a perfectly acceptable means to an end.  They will quote the early verses in the Koran, which support their description of Islam as a religion of peace, but they will fail to mention that many of these verses were abrogated (substituted by), later, more warlike verses.
> 
> Taquiyya - Deception - Lying | Pentagramz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Origin of the Practice
> The practice of concealing ones faith in dangerous circumstances originates in the Quran itself, which deems blameless those who disguise their beliefs in such cases [3]. (See, however, the Denial of Peter.) The practice of taqiyya in difficult circumstances is considered legitimate by Muslims of various persuasions. Sunni and Shii commentators alike observe that Q 16:106 in particular refers to the case of Ammar b. Yasir, who was forced to renounce his beliefs under physical duress and torture.[4]
> 
> Similarly, Q 3:28 enjoins believers not to take the company of doubters unless as a means of safeguarding themselves. Let not the believers take those who deny the truth for their allies in preference to the believers  since he who does this cuts himself off from God in everything  unless it be to protect yourself against them in this way[5] Regarding 3:28, Ibn Kathir, a prominent authority writes, "Whoever at any time or place fears their [infidels'] evil may protect himself through outward show." As proof of this, he quotes Muhammad's companion, al-Hassan, who said, taqiyya is acceptable till the Day of Judgment [i.e., in perpetuity].
> 
> [edit] Historical examples of Taqiyya
> [edit] Sunni Uses
> In the inquisition mi&#7717;na during the Caliphate of al-Mamun, a number of Sunni scholars used taqiyya, attesting to the Quran as having been created despite believing the opposite.[6]
> 
> [edit] Shi'i Uses
> As a minority living under the political dominance of Sunni Muslims, Shii often protected themselves through prudence and caution. In Shii legal literature, there is a range of situations in which taqiyya may be used or even required. For Shii Muslims, taqiyya has two aspects: to conceal their association with the Imams when revealing it would result in danger, and protecting the esoteric teachings of the Imams from those who lack the capacity to grasp them.
> 
> [edit] Twelver Shia
> Ayatollah Sistani describes the concept of taqiyya as follows:
> 
> 1.Taqiyya is done for reasons of safety. For example, a person may fear that he might be killed or harmed if he does not observe taqiyya. In this case, taqiyya is obligatory.
> 2.Reconciliatory taqiyya. The purpose of this type of taqiyya is to reconcile with the other side or to soften their hearts. This kind of taqiyya is permissible but not obligatory.
> 3.Sometimes, taqiyya may cause a more important obligation to be lost or missed; if so it is forbidden. For example, when I know that silence would cause oppression and infidelity to spread and will make people go astray, in such a situation it is not permissible to be silent and to dissimulate.
> 4.Sometimes, taqiyya may lead to the death of an innocent person; if so, it is not permissible. It is therefore haram (forbidden) to kill a human being to save your own life.[7]
> [edit] Ismaili Shia
> For the Ismailis in the aftermath of the Mongol onslaught of the Alamut state in 1256 CE, the need to practice taqiyya grew greater than ever.[says who?] This was not only for the protection of the community itself, which was now stateless, but also for safeguarding the line of the Nizari Ismaili Imamate during this period of unrest. Accordingly, the Shii Imam al-Baqir stated Taqiyya is my religion and the religion of my ancestors, a tradition recorded in various sources including Kit&#257;b al-Ma&#7717;&#257;sin of A&#7717;mad b. Muhammad al-Barq&#299; and the Da&#257;im al-Isl&#257;m of Qad&#299; al-Nu m&#257;n.[8] Such periods in which the Imams are concealed are known as satr, however the term may also refer to times when the Imams were not physically hidden from view but rather when the community was required to practice precautionary dissimulation. During satr the Imam could only be accessed by his community and in extremely dangerous circumstances, would be accessible only to the highest ranking members of the Ismaili hierarchy (&#7717;ud&#363;d), whose function it was to transmit the teachings of the Imam to the community.
> 
> According to Shia scholar Muhammad Husain Javari Sabinal, Shiism would not have spread at all if not for taqiyya, referring to instances where Shi'a have been ruthlessly persecuted by the Sunni political elite during the Umayyad and Abbasid empires.[9] Indeed for the Ismailis, the persistence and prosperity of the community today owes largely to the careful safeguarding of the beliefs and teachings of the Imams during the Ilkhanate, Safawid dynasty, and other periods of persecution.
> 
> Further reading
> Bar-Asher, Me'ir Mikha'el (1999). Scripture and Exegesis in Early Imami Shiism. Brill Academic Publishers. ISBN 90-04-11495-5
> Cook, Michael (2003). Early Muslim Dogma: A Source-Critical Study. Cambridge University Press. ISBN 0-521-54572-2
> Daftary, Farhad (1992). The Isma'ilis: Their History and Doctrines. Cambridge University Press. ISBN 0-521-42974-9
> Hafizullah Emadi (1998). The end of taqiyya: reaffirming the religious identity of Ismailis in Shughnan, Badakhshan - political implications for Afghanistan. Middle Eastern Studies. 34(3), 103-120.
> Hafizullah Emadi (2000). Praxis of taqiyya: perseverance of Pashaye Ismaili enclave, Nangarhar, Afghanistan. Central Asian Survey. 19(2), 253-264.
> Firro, Kais (1999). The Druzes in the Jewish State: A Brief History. Brill Academic Publishers. ISBN 90-04-11251-0
> Gleaves, Robert (2000). Inevitable Doubt. Two Theories of Shi'i Jurisprudence. Brill Academic Publishers. ISBN 90-04-11595-1
> Misri, Ahmad ibn Naqib al- (1997). The Reliance of the Traveler, translated by Nuh Ha Mim Keller, Amana Publications.
> Virani, Shafique (2007). The Ismailis in the Middle Ages: A History of Survival, A Search for Salvation. Oxford University Press. ISBN 978-0-19-531173-0
> 
> Taqiyya - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So basically, what we have are muslims who lie to the rest of us to further the cause of Islam's goal of world domination.  Would that be a fair assessment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And You wonder what They could possibly have in common with Big Government???
Click to expand...


I really think you've hit it.  It does seem all the defenders of Islam are also proponents of big government and liberals or else just dumb, but then I repeat myself.


----------



## Kalam

ITT: morons.


----------



## Jack Fate

Kalam said:


> ITT: morons.



Calling people morons is not a very good way to get converts to the religion of peace.


----------



## Kalam

Jack Fate said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ITT: morons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calling people names is not a very good way to get converts to the religion of peace.
Click to expand...


Nor is being a moron a good way to win people over to your half-baked way of thinking. I guess we both have our faults.


----------



## Intense

Kalam said:


> ITT: morons.




On Liberty 

John Stuart Mill 

John Stuart Mill explains The subject of this Essay is not the so-called Liberty of the Will, so unfortunately opposed to the misnamed doctrine of Philosophical Necessity; but Civil, or Social Liberty: the nature and limits of the power which can be legitimately exercised by society over the individual. This timeless essay addresses points that resonate into our twenty-first century world. 

I.Introductory


II.Of the Liberty of Thought and Discussion


III.Of Individuality, as One of the Elements of Well-Being


IV.Of the Limits to the Authority of Society over the Individual


V.Applications


Mill, John Stuart. 1869. On Liberty


----------



## Jack Fate

Kalam said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ITT: morons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calling people names is not a very good way to get converts to the religion of peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor is being a moron a good way to win people over to your half-baked way of thinking. I guess we both have our faults.
Click to expand...


I'm not looking for converts.  I don't have an agenda.  I'm looking for truth.


----------



## Kalam

Jack Fate said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling people names is not a very good way to get converts to the religion of peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nor is being a moron a good way to win people over to your half-baked way of thinking. I guess we both have our faults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not looking for converts.  I don't have an agenda.
Click to expand...

There's one lie...



Jack Fate said:


> I'm looking for truth.


And another. An honest person without an agenda doesn't complain about Wikipedia being a "non-scholarly source" and then accept a blog post as proof of something a few minutes later. Your silly agenda was obvious when you began posting, ape.


----------



## Jack Fate

Kalam said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nor is being a moron a good way to win people over to your half-baked way of thinking. I guess we both have our faults.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not looking for converts.  I don't have an agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's one lie...
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And another. An honest person without an agenda doesn't complain about Wikipedia being a "non-scholarly source" and then accept a blog post as proof of something a few minutes later. Your silly agenda was obvious when you began posting, ape.
Click to expand...


Okay, camel breath.  Then tell me......

What is al taquiyya?


----------



## Kalam

Jack Fate said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not looking for converts.  I don't have an agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> There's one lie...
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And another. An honest person without an agenda doesn't complain about Wikipedia being a "non-scholarly source" and then accept a blog post as proof of something a few minutes later. Your silly agenda was obvious when you began posting, ape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, camel breath.
Click to expand...

"No agenda," clearly. 



Jack Fate said:


> Then tell me......
> 
> What is al taquiyaya?


That question was answered for you. It's the dissimulation of your religious beliefs when revealing them will give others cause to harm you. Bad memory?


----------



## Jack Fate

Kalam said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's one lie...
> 
> 
> And another. An honest person without an agenda doesn't complain about Wikipedia being a "non-scholarly source" and then accept a blog post as proof of something a few minutes later. Your silly agenda was obvious when you began posting, ape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, camel breath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "No agenda," clearly.
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then tell me......
> 
> What is al taquiyaya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That question was answered for you. It's the dissimulation of your religious beliefs when revealing them will give others cause to harm you. Bad memory?
Click to expand...


Nope.  No agenda.  You call me a name, you get one right back.  Grow up.

Lying.  That is what you are defending.  Jesus told his followers to always tell the truth even in the face of death.  Maybe that's why Christians are bolder and braver and muslims are cowards.


----------



## Kalam

Jack Fate said:


> Nope.  No agenda.  You call me a name, you get one right back.  Grow up.
> 
> Lying.  That is what you are defending.  Jesus told his followers to always tell the truth even in the face of death.



Call it whatever you want. Anybody who sacrifices himself needlessly isn't a martyr, he's a fool. You're grasping at straws.



Jack Fate said:


> Maybe that's why Christians are bolder and braver and muslims are cowards.


No agenda at all, right? Fucking tool. 

Brave Christians:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rRrZlYN2xw]YouTube - Cowardly American Marines in Iraq[/ame]


----------



## JakeStarkey

Jack Fate hides his "faith" here.  If Jack was questioned about his faith if he were in Saudia Arabia, he would show the religion police his prayer rug.


----------



## Jack Fate

Kalam said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  No agenda.  You call me a name, you get one right back.  Grow up.
> 
> Lying.  That is what you are defending.  Jesus told his followers to always tell the truth even in the face of death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call it whatever you want. Anybody who sacrifices himself needlessly isn't a martyr, he's a fool. You're grasping at straws.
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe that's why Christians are bolder and braver and muslims are cowards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No agenda at all, right? Fucking tool.
> 
> Brave Christians:
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rRrZlYN2xw]YouTube - Cowardly American Marines in Iraq[/ame]
Click to expand...


Fucking fool.  

Those aren't Christians.  Those are Marines.  Are you on medication?


----------



## Jack Fate

JakeStarkey said:


> Jack Fate hides his "faith" here.  If Jack was questioned about his faith if he were in Saudia Arabia, he would show the religion police his prayer rug.



deleted


----------



## JakeStarkey

Jack Fate said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate hides his "faith" here.  If Jack was questioned about his faith if he were in Saudia Arabia, he would show the religion police his prayer rug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deleted
Click to expand...


The weakness of your position, and your own sexuality, becomes apparent with that own post.

You can't discuss fairly the theme that American Muslims every bit as American as you, Jack Fate, yet you want to single them out as threats to the country but won't denounce Christian terrorists, like the Aryan Church or the Ku Klux Klan.  You are every bit degenerate as your hero and alcoholic, Joe McCarthy.

Folks like you and TPS and the other fauxcons are in such a small minority that when you throw tantrums, the adults just point at you and grin.


----------



## Kalam

Jack Fate said:


> Fucking fool.
> 
> Those aren't Christians.  Those are Marines.  Are you on medication?



Oh? Then what God are they praying to?


----------



## Jack Fate

JakeStarkey said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate hides his "faith" here.  If Jack was questioned about his faith if he were in Saudia Arabia, he would show the religion police his prayer rug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deleted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The weakness of your position, and your own sexuality, becomes apparent with that own post.
> 
> You can't discuss fairly the theme that American Muslims every bit as American as you, Jack Fate, yet you want to single them out as threats to the country but won't denounce Christian terrorists, like the Aryan Church or the Ku Klux Klan.  You are every bit degenerate as your hero and alcoholic, Joe McCarthy.
> 
> Folks like you and TPS and the other fauxcons are in such a small minority that when you throw tantrums, the adults just point at you and grin.
Click to expand...


If you want to discuss "fairly" the cease putting up your straw man accusations and speak on the issues instead of making it personal.  I don't think you can do it because on the issues you lose.  Try and see if you can.


----------



## Jack Fate

Kalam said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking fool.
> 
> Those aren't Christians.  Those are Marines.  Are you on medication?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? Then what God are they praying to?
Click to expand...


I don't know and neither do you.  Their religion is their business.  They are Marines.  You lose.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Jack Fate said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> deleted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The weakness of your position, and your own sexuality, becomes apparent with that own post.
> 
> You can't discuss fairly the theme that American Muslims every bit as American as you, Jack Fate, yet you want to single them out as threats to the country but won't denounce Christian terrorists, like the Aryan Church or the Ku Klux Klan.  You are every bit degenerate as your hero and alcoholic, Joe McCarthy.
> 
> Folks like you and TPS and the other fauxcons are in such a small minority that when you throw tantrums, the adults just point at you and grin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to discuss "fairly" the cease putting up your straw man accusations and speak on the issues instead of making it personal.  I don't think you can do it because on the issues you lose.  Try and see if you can.
Click to expand...


You have been losing since the beginning and continue to lose traction.

Condemn American Christian terrorism along with American Muslim terrorism, then we can talk.


----------



## Kalam

Jack Fate said:


> I don't know and neither do you.  Their religion is their business.  They are Marines.  You lose.





Good lord, you're easily one of the least honest posters on this board. When you're confronted with any sort of evidence that contradicts your retarded beliefs, you pitch a fit and respond with insults and hollow claims of internet "victory." Now you act as if Christianity and the Marines are mutually exclusive. 

Hey, we don't _know _that all of the people in this video are Muslims, right, Jack? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaerPmmuV8k]YouTube - Jihad in Chechnya.flv[/ame]


----------



## Jack Fate

JakeStarkey said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The weakness of your position, and your own sexuality, becomes apparent with that own post.
> 
> You can't discuss fairly the theme that American Muslims every bit as American as you, Jack Fate, yet you want to single them out as threats to the country but won't denounce Christian terrorists, like the Aryan Church or the Ku Klux Klan.  You are every bit degenerate as your hero and alcoholic, Joe McCarthy.
> 
> Folks like you and TPS and the other fauxcons are in such a small minority that when you throw tantrums, the adults just point at you and grin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to discuss "fairly" the cease putting up your straw man accusations and speak on the issues instead of making it personal.  I don't think you can do it because on the issues you lose.  Try and see if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have been losing since the beginning and continue to lose traction.
> 
> Condemn American Christian terrorism along with American Muslim terrorism, then we can talk.
Click to expand...


I don't take orders from moonbats.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Jack Fate said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to discuss "fairly" the cease putting up your straw man accusations and speak on the issues instead of making it personal.  I don't think you can do it because on the issues you lose.  Try and see if you can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have been losing since the beginning and continue to lose traction.
> 
> Condemn American Christian terrorism along with American Muslim terrorism, then we can talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't take orders from moonbats.
Click to expand...


Then you will continue to lose and not gain traction until you get up on sane ground.


----------



## Jack Fate

JakeStarkey said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have been losing since the beginning and continue to lose traction.
> 
> Condemn American Christian terrorism along with American Muslim terrorism, then we can talk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't take orders from moonbats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you will continue to lose and not gain traction until you get up on sane ground.
Click to expand...


Ah, yeah.  Whatever you say.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Son, you can't hold an honest discussion until you are fair to the facts, and those facts condemn terrorism of Americans of any kind.

Why is that hard for you to admit?

Because you have an agenda that is based on hatred not truth?


----------



## Jack Fate

JakeStarkey said:


> Son, you can't hold an honest discussion until you are fair to the facts, and those facts condemn terrorism of Americans of any kind.
> 
> Why is that hard for you to admit?
> 
> Because you have an agenda that is based on hatred not truth?



Anyone who equates Christian terrorism to Islamic terrorism is not mentally stable.


----------



## JakeStarkey

No, kiddo, you don't get to reframe the debate.  The debate is about terrorism.  One kind is not any worse or better than the other.  Terrorism is terrorism, all terrorism is wrong.

Why can't you admit that?  It's the truth.


----------



## Jack Fate

JakeStarkey said:


> No, kiddo, you don't get to reframe the debate.  The debate is about terrorism.  One kind is not any worse or better than the other.  Terrorism is terrorism, all terrorism is wrong.
> 
> Why can't you admit that?  It's the truth.



I like to see you flail and froth.


----------



## Jack Fate

Jake, you really need to look at reality.  Islamic terrorism is a problem on our planet.  There is not a Christian terrorism problem on earth.  

Did you ever consider seeking professional help?


----------



## JakeStarkey

The illness, Jack, is in your head and thus you project.

Terrorism is wrong, all terrorism: IRA, Red Brigades, jihadism, KKK, and so forth.


----------



## Jack Fate

JakeStarkey said:


> The illness, Jack, is in your head and thus you project.
> 
> Terrorism is wrong, all terrorism: IRA, Red Brigades, jihadism, KKK, and so forth.



See, this is your problem.  You're confused.  You have a problem with reality.  Islamic terrorism is happening every hour of every day somewhere on this planet and all you can do is magnify totally unrelated topics.  It wasn't the KKK or the IRA that attacked us on 9/11.  It wasn't the IRA or KKK that the USA is fighting in the Middle East.  It isn't the KKK or the IRA that riots and burns effigies on TV news day after day. 

You've magnified a gnat to a whale to hide your elephant in the room.


----------



## Jack Fate

By the way folks, it seems our wonderful moderator, Del, has been recruited to fight on the sidelines for Jake.  I've just received a warning about saying Jake was a child molestor, which was a reply to the post of Jake's that I would show my prayer rug to the religious police in Saudi Arabia.  So it looks lke offensive straw men are allowed by Del's moonbat friends, but the opposition gets a warning.

There you have it.  When you can't make it on issues you can always fall back to your corrupt friends.  Liberalism is a mental disease.


----------



## del

Jack Fate said:


> By the way folks, it seems our wonderful moderator, Del, has been recruited to fight on the sidelines for Jake.  I've just received a warning about saying Jake was a child molestor, which was a reply to the post of Jake's that I would show my prayer rug to the religious police in Saudi Arabia.  So it looks lke offensive straw men are allowed by Del's moonbat friends, but the opposition gets a warning.
> 
> There you have it.  When you can't make it on issues you can always fall back to your corrupt friends.  Liberalism is a mental disease.



your inability to see the difference between saying something about a prayer rug and saying someone is a child molester is telling, if not particularly surprising. 
your further inability to follow simple rules is also not surprising. 
i won't bother responding to your ludicrous accusations. enjoy your time off, you've certainly earned it.


----------



## Jack Fate

del said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way folks, it seems our wonderful moderator, Del, has been recruited to fight on the sidelines for Jake.  I've just received a warning about saying Jake was a child molestor, which was a reply to the post of Jake's that I would show my prayer rug to the religious police in Saudi Arabia.  So it looks lke offensive straw men are allowed by Del's moonbat friends, but the opposition gets a warning.
> 
> There you have it.  When you can't make it on issues you can always fall back to your corrupt friends.  Liberalism is a mental disease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your inability to see the difference between saying something about a prayer rug and saying someone is a child molester is telling, if not particularly surprising.
> your further inability to follow simple rules is also not surprising.
> i won't bother responding to your ludicrous accusations. enjoy your time off, you've certainly earned it.
Click to expand...


deleted .  ~elvis.


----------



## Kalam

Jack Fate said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way folks, it seems our wonderful moderator, Del, has been recruited to fight on the sidelines for Jake.  I've just received a warning about saying Jake was a child molestor, which was a reply to the post of Jake's that I would show my prayer rug to the religious police in Saudi Arabia.  So it looks lke offensive straw men are allowed by Del's moonbat friends, but the opposition gets a warning.
> 
> There you have it.  When you can't make it on issues you can always fall back to your corrupt friends.  Liberalism is a mental disease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your inability to see the difference between saying something about a prayer rug and saying someone is a child molester is telling, if not particularly surprising.
> your further inability to follow simple rules is also not surprising.
> i won't bother responding to your ludicrous accusations. enjoy your time off, you've certainly earned it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> deleted ~elvis.
Click to expand...




I knew you weren't bright, but I didn't know you were a masochist as well.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Jack Fate is certainly not a person of emotional or mental balance.  I will let it go at that.


----------



## rightwinger

Jack Fate said:


> Let's hear the outrage from the liberals.
> 
> American Thinker Blog: Public school children forced to pray to Allah



I thought you guys WANTED to return prayer to schools?

Oh....I see
You only want to return YOUR PRAYER to schools


----------



## Intense

rightwinger said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hear the outrage from the liberals.
> 
> American Thinker Blog: Public school children forced to pray to Allah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you guys WANTED to return prayer to schools?
> 
> Oh....I see
> You only want to return YOUR PRAYER to schools
Click to expand...


I see ...... You only want to return non Christian prayer to schools. Not only that, you want to defend what was inexcusable behavior.


----------



## rightwinger

Intense said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hear the outrage from the liberals.
> 
> American Thinker Blog: Public school children forced to pray to Allah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you guys WANTED to return prayer to schools?
> 
> Oh....I see
> You only want to return YOUR PRAYER to schools
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see ...... You only want to return non Christian prayer to schools. Not only that, you want to defend what was inexcusable behavior.
Click to expand...


It was acceptable when it was Christian prayer. 

Why wouldn't you want your children to learn about Islam?


----------



## Intense

rightwinger said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you guys WANTED to return prayer to schools?
> 
> Oh....I see
> You only want to return YOUR PRAYER to schools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see ...... You only want to return non Christian prayer to schools. Not only that, you want to defend what was inexcusable behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was acceptable when it was Christian prayer.
> 
> Why wouldn't you want your children to learn about Islam?
Click to expand...


Let me help you here Sparky. You are so caught up in your assumptions right now that you are making a fool out of yourself. That may be the norm, but it doesn't have to stay that way. There are some things that are not okay in any name. That was admitted to. It seems your team can do nothing wrong, and you will just twist reality any which way to suit your position. You truly wonder why everything is so screwed up?????            


pros·e·ly·tize verb \&#712;prä-s(&#601;-)l&#601;-&#716;t&#299;z\
pros·e·ly·tizedpros·e·ly·tiz·ing
Definition of PROSELYTIZE
intransitive verb
1: to induce someone to convert to one's faith 
2: to recruit someone to join one's party, institution, or cause 
transitive verb
: to recruit or convert especially to a new faith, institution, or cause 
 pros·e·ly·ti·za·tion\&#716;prä-s(&#601;-)l&#601;-t&#601;-&#712;z&#257;-sh&#601;n, &#716;prä-s&#601;-&#716;l&#299;-t&#601;-\ noun 
 pros·e·ly·tiz·er\&#712;prä-s(&#601;-)l&#601;-&#716;t&#299;-z&#601;r\ noun 
Examples of PROSELYTIZE
He uses his position to proselytize for the causes that he supports.
<the efforts of early missionaries to proselytize the Native Americans of Minnesota were largely unproductive>
First Known Use of PROSELYTIZE
1679
Related to PROSELYTIZE
Synonyms: proselyte, convert

Proselytize - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary


----------



## ABikerSailor

Did any of the children become Muslims because of a 1/2 day field trip?


----------



## Intense

ABikerSailor said:


> Did any of the children become Muslims because of a 1/2 day field trip?



Not the point.


----------



## ConHog

rightwinger said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hear the outrage from the liberals.
> 
> American Thinker Blog: Public school children forced to pray to Allah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you guys WANTED to return prayer to schools?
> 
> Oh....I see
> You only want to return YOUR PRAYER to schools
Click to expand...


who said that ??? oh that's right, NO ONE.


----------



## topspin

more faux outrage from a conservatard. thanks it's hillarious besides being a lie


----------



## rightwinger

Intense said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see ...... You only want to return non Christian prayer to schools. Not only that, you want to defend what was inexcusable behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was acceptable when it was Christian prayer.
> 
> Why wouldn't you want your children to learn about Islam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me help you here Sparky. You are so caught up in your assumptions right now that you are making a fool out of yourself. That may be the norm, but it doesn't have to stay that way. There are some things that are not okay in any name. That was admitted to. It seems your team can do nothing wrong, and you will just twist reality any which way to suit your position. You truly wonder why everything is so screwed up?????
> 
> 
> pros·e·ly·tize verb \&#712;prä-s(&#601;-)l&#601;-&#716;t&#299;z\
> pros·e·ly·tizedpros·e·ly·tiz·ing
> Definition of PROSELYTIZE
> intransitive verb
> 1: to induce someone to convert to one's faith
> 2: to recruit someone to join one's party, institution, or cause
> transitive verb
> : to recruit or convert especially to a new faith, institution, or cause
>  pros·e·ly·ti·za·tion\&#716;prä-s(&#601;-)l&#601;-t&#601;-&#712;z&#257;-sh&#601;n, &#716;prä-s&#601;-&#716;l&#299;-t&#601;-\ noun
>  pros·e·ly·tiz·er\&#712;prä-s(&#601;-)l&#601;-&#716;t&#299;-z&#601;r\ noun
> Examples of PROSELYTIZE
> He uses his position to proselytize for the causes that he supports.
> <the efforts of early missionaries to proselytize the Native Americans of Minnesota were largely unproductive>
> First Known Use of PROSELYTIZE
> 1679
> Related to PROSELYTIZE
> Synonyms: proselyte, convert
> 
> Proselytize - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary
Click to expand...


Gee....I guess you are right. You sure convinced me

This is the reason we don't want children learning ANY religion in school. It is not a schools responsibility to teach about the existence of God or how to pray to him. That is up to the parents and religious institutions.

That is why we pulled prayer from the schools 50 years ago....it was right then and is right now


----------



## ABikerSailor

Intense said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did any of the children become Muslims because of a 1/2 day field trip?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the point.
Click to expand...


Riiiiight.................not the point, yet you Republitards are screaming about the people at the mosque are teaching the wrong thing, as well as trying to convert the kids via showing them prayers.

Not the point?  Then why do you right wing idiots keep bringing it up?  If your kids are so weak minded that you're scared a 1/2 day field trip is gonna turn them into terrorists, maybe you should keep your kids at home and give them a helmet.


----------



## Intense

I get it, you Pussies cannot defend your argument, therefore you need to change the argument, without regard to my position on school prayer, you assume either you have it right, or, that the truth of the matter is irrelevant to your position. You are like little girls at a sleep over, on a bad hair day. Wimps.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Nope, libertarian guy, what you want to do in a social, public, or governmental setting does not override the social compact.  We do not organize official prayer in school settings that are dictated by school officials.  If you want that, then you better get a super majority, which of course negates your own philosophy.

Intense, you have p'wnd yourself in this argument.


----------



## Intense

JakeStarkey said:


> Nope, libertarian guy, what you want to do in a social, public, or governmental setting does not override the social compact.  We do not organize official prayer in school settings that are dictated by school officials.  If you want that, then you better get a super majority, which of course negates your own philosophy.
> 
> Intense, you have p'wnd yourself in this argument.



Jake, you are among the last that should give advice. You can't even get your argument right. Who is injecting official prayer in school Jake????? You????? The voices in your head????? Did you miss your medication or get the dosages wrong? What day is it Jake????? Who is President????? Where is your Name Tag????? It's not a suppository Jake. 

For the Record Jake, I'm Independent, with strong Conservative and Libertarian characteristics.


----------



## ConHog

ABikerSailor said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did any of the children become Muslims because of a 1/2 day field trip?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Riiiiight.................not the point, yet you Republitards are screaming about the people at the mosque are teaching the wrong thing, as well as trying to convert the kids via showing them prayers.
> 
> Not the point?  Then why do you right wing idiots keep bringing it up?  If your kids are so weak minded that you're scared a 1/2 day field trip is gonna turn them into terrorists, maybe you should keep your kids at home and give them a helmet.
Click to expand...


It's not the point to me at all. I don't want ANYONE making my child pray to ANY god at a school function. High school age kids, okay they can choose whether to participate or not, middle school kids? Nope, studies  have shown that they will follow the example set by whoever is with them at the time.


----------



## topspin

self pounding by fools is the best.

 going on a field trip to learn about another culture is not making them pray. Country bumpkins


----------



## Intense

topspin said:


> self pounding by fools is the best.
> 
> going on a field trip to learn about another culture is not making them pray. Country bumpkins



Don't let the facts get in the way of your argument. Spin away.


----------



## Surf.City.Lizzy

people are upset because public school kids had religion forced down their throats on a field trip?..

well last year my public high school business class / entrepreneurship program and i went on a field trip to listen to seminars and lecture by people of professions that we were interested in. however we had not been informed that the seminars were being held at a christian college or that half the trip would be spent in the campus church, where we really were forced to listen to creepy people talking about the power of god, the missionary journeys they had embarked on, praise the lord blah blah blah. we were also welcomed to sign up to spread the word of christianity through their whatever program..

i doubt the people freaked out over the mosque field trip would see a problem in that.


----------



## Intense

Surf.City.Lizzy said:


> people are upset because public school kids had religion forced down their throats on a field trip?..
> 
> well last year my public high school business class / entrepreneurship program and i went on a field trip to listen to seminars and lecture by people of professions that we were interested in. however we had not been informed that the seminars were being held at a christian college or that half the trip would be spent in the campus church, where we really were forced to listen to creepy people talking about the power of god, the missionary journeys they had embarked on, praise the lord blah blah blah. we were also welcomed to sign up to spread the word of christianity through their whatever program..
> 
> i doubt the people freaked out over the mosque field trip would see a problem in that.



I actually agree with you in the proselytizing being inappropriate. Most of us do, that is the point.


----------



## Surf.City.Lizzy

but youre assuming proselytizing happened on that mosque trip. 
no one covered to islam on that school field trip. 

none of those kids were forced in to praying.. they were asked, and some agreed.
no harm done


----------



## Intense

Surf.City.Lizzy said:


> but youre assuming proselytizing happened on that mosque trip.
> no one covered to islam on that school field trip.
> 
> none of those kids were forced in to praying.. they were asked, and some agreed.
> no harm done



I'm not assuming that inappropriate behavior did actually happen. It was wrong. There was an apology. You all just keep beating a dead horse.


----------



## Surf.City.Lizzy

dude no beating of a dead horse.. its a discussion board.. chill
the post is titled 'public school children forced to pray to allah'
but that never happened
so it shouldnt be that big of a deal
but for some odd reason it is..
thats all im saying


----------



## ABikerSailor

Proselytizing is only accepted in this country if it's done with Christian faith and ideals.

Because, according to many people in this country, it's supposed to be a Christian only nation.


----------



## ConHog

Surf.City.Lizzy said:


> people are upset because public school kids had religion forced down their throats on a field trip?..
> 
> well last year my public high school business class / entrepreneurship program and i went on a field trip to listen to seminars and lecture by people of professions that we were interested in. however we had not been informed that the seminars were being held at a christian college or that half the trip would be spent in the campus church, where we really were forced to listen to creepy people talking about the power of god, the missionary journeys they had embarked on, praise the lord blah blah blah. we were also welcomed to sign up to spread the word of christianity through their whatever program..
> 
> i doubt the people freaked out over the mosque field trip would see a problem in that.



How about you read the thread before you start assuming? Many of us have said we wouldn't OUR own churches doing this, stop trying to make it an anti Muslim thing.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Intense, you are failing in your attempt to reframe what I am saying.  You cannot dictate what you want in the classroom, whether secular of religious information, based on how you personally feel.  That is what you want, and you keep dodging.

You would do it if you could get the numbers to force it, and since you can't, you will go the libertarian route.

Bub, you fail on both lanes, nothing but car wrecks.

You are part of the social compact, and you are being held to that every day.  That's just the way it is.  I could care less that you don't agree with the philosophy of that.


----------



## ConHog

JakeStarkey said:


> Intense, you are failing in your attempt to reframe what I am saying.  You cannot dictate what you want in the classroom, whether secular of religious information, based on how you personally feel.  That is what you want, and you keep dodging.
> 
> You would do it if you could get the numbers to force it, and since you can't, you will go the libertarian route.
> 
> Bub, you fail on both lanes, nothing but car wrecks.
> 
> You are part of the social compact, and you are being held to that every day.  That's just the way it is.  I could care less that you don't agree with the philosophy of that.



Jokey, you are ridiculous.


----------



## Surf.City.Lizzy

im not saying it is an anti muslim thing, 
just that no harm was done, and people still freaked out about it.
christians do stuff like all the time but it is never blown out of proportion like this was..


----------



## Intense

JakeStarkey said:


> Intense, you are failing in your attempt to reframe what I am saying.  You cannot dictate what you want in the classroom, whether secular of religious information, based on how you personally feel.  That is what you want, and you keep dodging.
> 
> You would do it if you could get the numbers to force it, and since you can't, you will go the libertarian route.
> 
> Bub, you fail on both lanes, nothing but car wrecks.
> 
> You are part of the social compact, and you are being held to that every day.  That's just the way it is.  I could care less that you don't agree with the philosophy of that.



Jake you have no clue as to what I want or don't want. You are delusional.


----------



## Intense

Surf.City.Lizzy said:


> im not saying it is an anti muslim thing,
> just that no harm was done, and people still freaked out about it.
> christians do stuff like all the time but it is never blown out of proportion like this was..



Other than this thread, the issue was long over and done with.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Intense said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Intense, you are failing in your attempt to reframe what I am saying.  You cannot dictate what you want in the classroom, whether secular of religious information, based on how you personally feel.  That is what you want, and you keep dodging.
> 
> You would do it if you could get the numbers to force it, and since you can't, you will go the libertarian route.
> 
> Bub, you fail on both lanes, nothing but car wrecks.
> 
> You are part of the social compact, and you are being held to that every day.  That's just the way it is.  I could care less that you don't agree with the philosophy of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake you have no clue as to what I want or don't want. You are delusional.
Click to expand...


You are delusional if any of us fail to understand what you are about.  Go to.


----------



## Intense

JakeStarkey said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Intense, you are failing in your attempt to reframe what I am saying.  You cannot dictate what you want in the classroom, whether secular of religious information, based on how you personally feel.  That is what you want, and you keep dodging.
> 
> You would do it if you could get the numbers to force it, and since you can't, you will go the libertarian route.
> 
> Bub, you fail on both lanes, nothing but car wrecks.
> 
> You are part of the social compact, and you are being held to that every day.  That's just the way it is.  I could care less that you don't agree with the philosophy of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake you have no clue as to what I want or don't want. You are delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are delusional if any of us fail to understand what you are about.  Go to.
Click to expand...


Jake, the only thing you prove is your inability to hold an intelligent conversation. Is it worth all the tangents you inject? Pick a Thread? The only consistency in your postings are the mis characterizations, whether deliberate,  or just on perpetual auto pilot, does it matter? No.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Intense, you are unable formulate a proposition and carry forward.  Now let's see if you can do that.  I am waiting.  Your consistency has been babbling.  Change it, bud.


----------



## Intense

JakeStarkey said:


> Intense, you are unable formulate a proposition and carry forward.  Now let's see if you can do that.  I am waiting.  Your consistency has been babbling.  Change it, bud.



Jake, You are too exasperating. There are some things just beyond your ability to comprehend. I'm not blaming you, you just can't help yourself. I get it. The thing is, reason does not penetrate your defenses. You just plainly misconstrue, redirect, and fabricate. So what is your favorite school past time? Finger Painting? Nap Time? Eating Paste?


----------



## JakeStarkey

You continue to babble, so we will leave it at that for you.


----------



## Intense

JakeStarkey said:


> You continue to babble, so we will leave it at that for you.



Yes... do that.


----------

